# Island Empire Part 1, to Mermaid's Rest



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

You swing around Cambre through a channel that leads to the open ocean from the inner sea and then into a bay. As the boat enters the harbor at Cambre City you are assaulted by a variety of sights and smells, not all of them pleasant. Fishing and shrimping boats ply their trade. Big freighters and numerous small boats move about. Rows of residential barges line up out into the harbor. You pass close to an old hulk that now serves as a tavern. An enormous caldron bubbles on the forecastle. The smell of boiling shrimp wafts too you accompanied by an eye watering mix of onion, peppers and spices. A trio plays an upbeat tune on the aft castle and a mix of sailors and dockside workers seems to pack the boat to the gunnels as they scramble for a lunch table. Several Piers jut out into the water. It is unclear which one might be Pier Seven. To the left of the main channel a row of colorfully painted expensive yachts and personal sailboats are protected by a double chain and a watchtower. A few boats painted in the blue of the Wheelander Authority dart about maintaining some sort of order in all this chaos. 

As you get closer in, the buildings of Cambre’s largest port come into view. A large customs house dominates rows of warehouses. The Crews and trading houses here seem to be in some sort of competition for the gaudiest warehouse. They are painted in a riot of colors and hung with numerous flags and pennants. Higher up the slope a marble government building gleams in the noon sun. One building in particular catches your eye. It is not the largest or most ornate building on the Cambre skyline, but it is distinctive. It sprawls upward in a crescent shape that follows the flow of the land. It is made of a white stone and has numerous balconies overlooking the harbor. You would guess it is dwarven work from the First Empire, but despite its antiquity it looks as if it could stand another thousand years. Stevedores are loading and unloading cargo from all over the Empire. Orcs in Imperial Warder uniforms direct the unloading of cages of exotic birds undoubtedly from the Imperial Preserve. A large stack of seal skins from the Frozen Sea stands on another deck awaiting customs approval. A fierce looking shaggy Tunnel Dog in a spiked collar is chained to a large crate on a dock menacing any who come too close. A couple of gnolls in long white kaftans stand at the deck railing of an exotic looking ship you would guess to be of Bastiander make. 

With a bump you have arrived on Cambre, though you are still on a pier more than a hundred yards from dry land. An officious Gnome in a Wheelander Authority uniform waits with a small stiff leather writing board and quill to take your names as you step off the ship.


----------



## Erland (Mar 5, 2005)

*Morwyn - Genasi - Berserker 3 / Fighter 2*

Morwyn leads his pair of crewmen onto the pier.  He's a tall (6'6") slender (~230 lbs) man in his early 20's.  He's wearing boots and pants made of sharkskin leather with a blouse of blue-grey silk which complements his eyes.  His fine black hair hangs in a braid to between his shoulders.

"My name is Morwyn Sachiel, and these are Mr. Thomas River and Mr. Jack Swift.  We have an appointment at the Hotel White Wake; could you please instruct me to that establishment?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2005)

*Arrival at Cambre*

You are amazed at the ability of a three foot tall Gnome to look down his nose at a six and a half foot tall humans, but somehow he manages it. However, the mention of the White Wake seems to bring an almost visable change to the Authority officer. He asks if you have any cargo to declair and since you don't he gives you each a copper disk. "Sir, hand these to the clerk at the window of the customs office at the head of the pier and you'll not have to wait. Once you leave the Customs area take the High Street which is the main road toward the center of the city. After three blocks you will see the large curving white building on your left. That is the White Wake. The main entrance is off the High Street. Please enjoy your stay in Cambre." With a nod he moves to intercept some other passengers from you vessel.


----------



## Erland (Mar 6, 2005)

*Morwyn - Genasi - Berserker 3 / Fighter 2*

We'll take the disks to the customs officer as directed.  On the other side of customs, I expect to find wheelbarrows, dollys, or handcarts of some sort for hire.  If there are, then I'll pay for one for our luggage (just my sea chest and whatever Jack and Tom have; I'd be surprised if we've got much between us); if not then Jack and Tom will just have to carry our stuff.

_Unfortunately, a captain's so-called dignity prevents me from carrying my own chest; I prefer to carry my own weigtht._ 

Then we'll follow the Gnome's instructions to the White Wake.  I'll leave Jack and Tom outside with the luggage while I go inside.

If someone who looks like they're hotel staff approaches me, or when I reach whatever equivalent they have for reception, I'll explain:

I'm here to see Master Honager Marin; he sent me word that he was a guest of this hotel.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2005)

*Arrival at Cambre*

Indeed when you leave the head of the pier a row of Halfling porters equiped with dog carts awaits. The sturdy little carts are pulled by large shaggy dogs. It will take two carts, one for the sea chest and one for the rest of the gear. Upon hearing your destination the lead halfling quotes a rate of 1gp for the two carts. Clearly, you have been placed in a higher income bracket by your destination. The streets are busy and your trip is hampered by the crowds, but the halflings and their dogs are used to this and weave smoothly into gaps making progress despite the press of people and goods. The afternoon sun is warm and Cambre is very humid. In 15 minutes you stand before the impressive white stone facade of the White Wake. The halflings clearly expect to be rewarded and their banter suggests they are quite please with the speed of the trip. The Hotel entry is surprising understated for such a large building. 

OOC: We'll stop here and give the others a chance to chime in.


----------



## Erland (Mar 6, 2005)

*Morwyn - Genasi - Berserker 3 / Fighter 2*

Tip the Halflings; I've got a new image to uphold, so I'll double their 1gp price.

OOC - You have my action plan.  BTW, most of Morwyn's equipment is in the chest, except for his belt knife; he'll wear the short sword too, but only if larger weapons are expected on everyone.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2005)

Michael Storm (human male) (thief 2 warlock 4) surveys the scene upon the arrival into port and steps below decks to change clothing. Changing into an expensixe black silk shirt with silver trim, he directs his servant Grond to make arrangements for the securing of the houseboat in a respectable location. When Grond has completed this task they both step off the boat with Grond assuming his customary postion to Storm's Left Side. 


Storm will then step to the customs officaial and ask for directions to the inn as well as directions to Marin and Son's commercial offices.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2005)

*Arrival at Cambre*

The halflings seem pleased and promptly make plans to get a pint and some crumpets before they are missed at the dockside. They scurry up the street to a nearby window where food and drink is being sold. A uniformed door man awaits you at the head of a short flight of steps. 

OOC: Several people on the streets have weapons, mostly guards and tradesmen with goods to protect. You are aware that blades over 6 inches in lenght are generally a problem only if the local Authorites decide to give you a hard time, but as a gentlemen of means you have a right to protect your property. It would not be out of place for the men with you to bear arms to protect your goods.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2005)

*Arrival at Cambre*

Michael and his escort are given directions to the Hotel of the White Wake by a dwarf who seems a little uncomfortable at having to speak with the two of you. "I believe Marin and son can be found about halfway down Pier Seven which is the second pier to starboard as you face the customs house."  He takes your names down and eagerly moves to the next batch of arrivals.

OOC: Please put you name and classes in the title of your post rather than the text. And reguardless of how you plan to play him its 'Rogue' not 'thief' in third edition.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2005)

*Rook - Human - Mage Blade*

Rook (Human, 6'4", 225 lbs, black skin, black eyes, fine straight black hair; wearing simply cut black pants, black sandals, and a loosely fitting gray shirt fastened with a black sash, and carrying a very nice Bastard Sword) steps off the ship and looks for someone able to direct him to the White Wake Inn.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner level 1/Fighter 4/Master Thrower Prestige level 1*

Radoon (human - 5'10" ~175 lbs) steps off a small transport dressed in a cotton hunter green and blue plaid shirt and and linen pants.  His hair is gray and unruley, in need of a cut.  He looks to be in his 50's, but still in decent shape physically.  He carries only a backpack slung over one shoulder and without drama approaches the gnome.

"I am looking for Honager Marin, I was told he might be at the Hotel White Wake?  Could you please point me in that direction?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2005)

*Michael Storm (Human Rogue2/Warlcok4*

I will direct Grond to go locate the offices on PIer 7 and do get a lay of the land while i head to the inn.  Upon arrival at the Inn I will direct the desk clerk to inform Honager Marin that Michale Storm is present and would like to arrange a meeting at his earliest convience.


OCC: I will take the time to look around for Nicholas and see if he is present at the Inn or if Grond can find him on Pier 7.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

*Arrival in Cambre*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Rook (Human, 6'4", 225 lbs, black skin, black eyes, fine straight black hair; wearing gray and black pants, shirt, vest, and boots and carrying a very nice Bastard Sword) steps off the ship and looks for someone able to direct him to the White Wake Inn.




A dwarf quickly comes up to Rook wearing the uniform of the Authority. He seems unfazed by your appearance, having seen all walks of life come through this international port. He takes your name and tells you that the, "Hotel of the White Wake may be found by taking the High Street which is the main road toward the center of the city. After three blocks you will see the large curving white building on your left. That is the White Wake. The main entrance is off the High Street." After clearing Customs you are soon making your way along a crowded street filled with people of all description and a variety of convences hauling all manner of goods. You are nearly flattened by a pair of toadmen pushing a cart loaded high with cages of live chickens. Eventually you come to the undertated stone facade of the Hotel of the White Wake. As you make your way inside you note a couple of sailors standing off to the side with a stack of luggage, one is whittling while the other seems to be trying to stare at passing women without being too obvious. He's not having much success and gets a couple of rude looks for his trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

*Arrival at Cambre*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon (human - 5'10" ~175 lbs) steps off a small transport dressed in a cotton hunter green and blue plaid shirt and and linen pants.  His hair is gray and unruley, in need of a cut.  He looks to be in his 50's, but still in decent shape physically.  He carries only a backpack slung over one shoulder and without drama approaches the gnome.
> 
> "I am looking for Honager Marin, I was told he might be at the Hotel White Wake?  Could you please point me in that direction?"




The gnome performs his trick of looking down his nose at someone twice his height. He takes your name. He gives you a copper disk for the customs office when you tell him you have no cargo. His tone contains a considerable air of superiority as he says, "Once you leave the Customs area take the High Street which is the main road toward the center of the city." He looks pointedly at your hair, "you'll pass a barbershop on the left, then after three blocks you will see the large curving white building on your left. That is the White Wake. The main entrance is off the High Street." The traffic on the High Street is barely moving as people and animals throng the street. You see a dark skinned man narrowly avoid being hit by a cart load of live chickens. Your own progress is nearly derailed by a close encounter with a large pile of manure that either fell of a cart or was left by one of the many draft animals crowding the street. You did manage to avoid stepping in it, but veered to the far side of the street from the Hotel. It took nearly five minutes to get back across the street. You avoid what may be a potential fight just outside the Hotel as a large man with dozens of tattoos dresses down a young sailor while a plump woman with an ample bosom nearly falling out of a scandalously low cut dress looks on with approval. Finally, you reach the entrance and a doorman bows you into the lobby with some hesitation.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> I will direct Grond to go locate the offices on PIer 7 and do get a lay of the land while i head to the inn.  Upon arrival at the Inn I will direct the desk clerk to inform Honager Marin that Michale Storm is present and would like to arrange a meeting at his earliest convience.
> 
> 
> OCC: I will take the time to look around for Nicholas and see if he is present at the Inn or if Grond can find him on Pier 7.




As Michael fights his way through the traffic there is no sign of Nicolas. Of course, he could be standing 10 feet away in this press and you would not know it. Animals and people of all shapes and sizes are trying to make their way up and down the High Street. The heat and humidity are stiffling making tempers flare. You see a man get his purse cut a few feet in front of you, but man and thief are both lost to view behind a cart piled high with live chickens before you can react. A richly dressed woman curses with surprising skill after being bumped into a huge pile of manure that reaches to her ankles by an appearently drunken halfling driving a dog cart at a high rate of speed down toward the docks. A single sailor whittles next to a pile of luggage. Eventually, you make your way to the Hotel of the White Wake where a uniformed doorman bows as he holds the door for you.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

*The Hotel of the White Wake*

The Hotel of the White Wake lives up to its reputation. While other places in Cambre reflect the Wheelander passion for color and sound, the White Wake is understated and elegant. A broad shouldered doorman bows you inside. The heavy stone construction leaves it cool in the afternoon heat. The lobby is surprising small. For two levels above it a lobby bar circles it with tables on narrow balconies. A few people of obvious wealth sit at the tables. A large water clock decorated with flowers dominates the center of the lobby, while the polished wooden desk to the right is manned by an elegantly dressed woman and two bellmen in red uniforms and white gloves who stand in a pose reminiscent of troops at inspection. To the left a small hand lettered slate announces the specials of the day at the entrance to _Periguldi_. A couple of older men with patrician faces in expensive clothing flawless tailored are just entering the restaurant and you overhear one say, “I wasn’t taking a copper less than a million five on that deal…” A few overstuffed benches around the lobby are occupied by well dressed people chatting or reading the afternoon broadsheets. The woman at the desk catches your eye. You can’t help feeling she knows your net worth to the silver piece and has determined you do not have the portfolio to stay here. But she greets you with cool politeness, “welcome to the Hotel; how may we serve you?” There is something in the way she says “THE HOTEL” that suggests no other place in Cambre deserves the title. Upon being told your business she consults a list with a glance, but you suspect she knows without reading it that you have an appointment. “Captain Marin is expecting you. Simon will escort you to his suite.” Simon is undoubtedly the bellman now at your elbow. He moved so silently and swiftly that you did not notice him until he gestured to a grand staircase that had been obscured by columns and the floral arrangements when you entered. Simon leads you up two flights of stairs and down a tastefully decorated corridor. The corridor turns at obtuse angles every 25’ feet or so lending an intimate air to the long corridor. Only one or two sets of double doors line each side of the segments of corridor suggesting spacious accommodations are within. Finally you stop at a door lettered in artful script in gold “312 Marin and Son”. Simon taps politely on the door which is quickly opened by a butler in a dark gray tail coat. Simon announces you and departs without giving you an opportunity to tip him.  An unusual occurrence in the Hotels you normally visit. “Devon, at your service sir” welcomes you to a small sitting room with a sofa and wing back chairs. Small tables and a sideboard complete the furnishings and round carpet nearly fills the room. A large domed sky light decorated with a nautical scene illuminates this room. Oil paintings of fine quality line the walls interspaced with small busts and statuary in niches. “Captain Marin will see you shortly. I have taken the liberty of having a small tray prepared if you would like something to eat while you wait. Please ask Greta to serve you.” He gestures to a side board loaded with a couple of trays and an assortment of decanters. Greta, in a long gray dress that somehow matches Devon’s coat stands in one of the two alcoves containing doors leading from the room. Devon moves to stand in the other. Somewhat conspicuously in this otherwise immaculate room a scabbarded cutlass and crossbow share an armchair over the back of which a heavy cloak has been casually tossed. 

For Morwyn only! [sblock]You are the first to arrive. A tall black man in grey and black with a big sword is announced as Rook, He is followed by a sailor who looks bit down on his luck with long hair and a pack on his shoulder anounced as Radoon, and finally a man anounce as Michael Storm dressed in expensive looking black clothes with silver trim.[/sblock]

For Rook only! [sblock]When you arrive a tall slender young man in expensive sharkskin and blue-grey silk is waiting. Soon, a sailor who looks bit down on his luck with long hair and a pack on his shoulder anounced as Radoon comes in, and finally a man anounced as Michael Storm dressed in expensive looking black clothes with silver trim enters.[/sblock]

For Randoon only! [sblock]When you arrive a tall slender young man in expensive sharkskin and blue-grey silk is waiting along with a tall black man in grey and black with a big sword. And finally a man anounced as Michael Storm dressed in expensive looking black clothes with silver trim enters.[/sblock]

For Michael Storm only! [sblock]The Desk clerk tells you that a courier brought a message for you this morning. She hands over an envelope sealed with a generous amount of wax. Inside in Nicolas' familiar script is a note saying: I haven't got much to report yet. I'm hanging out dockside and making some contacts. Look for me at the _Fouled Ancor_  near the head of pier seven. I did discover that there is a girl who has been called old Honager's 'niece' that may stand to inherit of the son isn't found. She's not family, but he's helped raise her and paid for her education at a top tier Chruch of Heaven School in Aucoin. Also, Terry Lockspur is in town. You proceed to the room where 3 others are waiting--a tall slender young man in expensive sharkskin and blue-grey silk, a sailor who looks bit down on his luck with long hair and a pack on his shoulder, and a tall black man in grey and black with a big sword [/sblock]

OOC: The spoilers are a way for me to send you private info, please respect the others by not clicking on their blocks. When you click you'll be able to read a bit more info. Feel free to post a better description of your character or interact with the others in the room. You'll be waiting for a bit. Sorry for the delay in posting last night, wives are funny about wanting one to spend time with them when they've worked all weekend and are going out of town the next morning. I should be free all evening if you need character help.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2005)

Michale takes a chair, preferriable near a window, and while walking to it, will nod to the other gentlemen in the room. When he sits down he will motion for Greta to come over and will order some chilled white wine and a few olives,fruit slices etc. When that has arrived he will then open the letter handed to him and read it. Finishing the letter, Michale turns toward the window and begins watch the street below with the occasional glance to check the position of the others in the room. After a few minutes he will ask Greta for a parchamnt and ink and will  write a quck note. Calling for a messenger he will have the note sent. 

OCC:  The reply is being sent to the sender of the note, stating that I have arrived and will presently meet with Mr. Marin. I will meet you as soon as the meeting is over. Stay the course.
MS


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

*The Hotel of the White Wake*

Greta moves to take Michael's order and suggests that he try the chilled oysters with spinach cream sauce which are particularly good. The food is fresh and of excellent quality. The wine, while not one you are familiar with is crisp and light and goes well with the fruit. You suspect that it commanded a premium price at the wineshop. At your request for writing supplies Devon goes to a hidden cabinet and retrives and small folding writing desk complete with a selection of fine linen hotel stationary, inks, quills and sealing wax candles. A bellman is waiting at the door to take your missive as soon as you complete it. 

OOC: Continue to post your name and class at the top for a while until we all get to know the characters. You can use spoiler tags back to me if you wish to conceal information that the others would not find readily appearent such as the contents of your note. To use them type the following: For the DM only. [*sblock*]the message you want concealed[*/sblock] without the *'s.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2005)

*Michael Storm (rogue/warlock)*

Thank you Greta, I will indeed try the oysters. While waiting for them to be served, Michael will contiune to observe the street below as well as his occasional glances at the other individuals in the room. For those glacing back at him, they will see a youngish man somewhere bewteen 21 to 25 with jet black hair cut in the latest fashion and piercing smoke grey eyes. He is dressed in a very expensive black silk shirt with silver buillon thread for trim. Physically he is of average height (6'0) and a of aveage build.  


For the DM only [*sblock*]  Just a test to see if this works [*/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

OOC: Sorry Todd, I should have been clearer. You have to take the asterisks '*' out along with any spaces between the brackets and the text. I had to put them in so you could see what to type. Otherwise it would have been hidden. Try editing your post and removing the '*'s and spaces before and after your text and it should work fine. 

BTW, the only window in this particular room is the large domed skylight. It is an interior room, just the skylight, a door to the hall and two other doors in alcoves. I'll try and be more precise in such details in the future.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2005)

*Rook - Human - Mage Blade*

Once it becomes likely that no one else will be joining us, Rook will introduce himself to the others in the room, one at a time.  His voice is deep, with a hint of exotic accent that you are unable to place.

OOC: Now it's my turn to play with the spoilers and see if I can get them to work.

For Michael only: [sblock]"Hello, I am Rook."[/sblock]

For Randoon only: [sblock]"Hello, I am Rook."[/sblock]

For Morwyn only: [sblock]"Hello, I am Rook."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

OOC: What no spoiler for your DM? I'm hurt.    Looks like you've mastered it.


----------



## Erland (Mar 8, 2005)

*Morwyn - Genasi - Berserker 3 / Fighter 2*

"I'll have an ale with some fruit and cheese, please," I'll say as I go further into the room.

I'll glance over the various paintings to see if any catch my eye; however, I'll probably spend most of my wait time looking at the design on the skylight.

Morwyn is a tall (6'6") man with a classic swimmer's build (very broad shouldered, tapering to a narrow waist).  He doesn't appear very heavy, probably somewhere around 230 pounds.  His blue-black hair is braided and falls to about the bottom of his shoulderblades; the strands are so fine that some are finding their way out of the braid.  He's probably in his early 20's.

He's wearing leather pants and boots, apparently made from sharkskin or something similar.  His shirt, more of a loose blouse really, is made of a blue-grey silk which changes shades as the light plays across the material.  Judging from what one can see of his tan, which is quite dark, he doesn't usually wear this much clothing.  It's a small leap to suspect that he's wearing his best attire, something a sailor might purchase at some exotic port-of-call but which would be beyond his means if acquired locally.

He's wearing a belt knife and a short sword; both appear used and functional, reasonably well cared for, not extraordinary in any way.

He waits so quiet and still that one might suspect him of sleeping, but whenever you check he appears to be awake and aware.

Eventually, it's noticable that his hands are partially webbed.  It's harder to tell, but he might even have clear inner eyelids which occasionally lag behind the outer lids when he blinks.


----------



## Erland (Mar 8, 2005)

*Morwyn - Genasi - Berserker 3 / Fighter 2*

To Rook, "Morwyn Sachiel", with a nod.

Morwyn's voice is that blend of accents which one acquires by traveling to many places and staying long in none.  It sounds like he's used to pitching it to carry over a busy deck, though his response isn't any louder than yours.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Morwyn spends some time looking at the paintings and some of them, especially the skylight seem strangely familiar. 

OOC: Roll a knowledge check-local the sea at a +4.


----------



## Erland (Mar 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*

1d20+4+2+4=18


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2005)

*Michael Storm (rogue/warlock)*

Michael will answer the intorduction posed to him by Rook, with the simple comment. Michale Storm at your service. His voice is a pleaseant tenor but it does seem to have a sinster fell to it (think darh vadar)

For the DM only [sblockthis is a test/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2005)

For the Dm only [sblock] hope this one works[sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2005)

occ;; i firggin give up  i will just email the dm


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Morwyn only [sblock]A couple of scenes you recognize, a storm off a light house you've passed in the border isles and in the skylight is a scene of a Marin and Son ship, the _Windweaver_ off an unfamiliar coast, but you suspect that it is somewhere in the Pearl reefs.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Mar 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*

For the DM
[sblock]It's good to know that Marin's cash reserves are holding out, at least for the moment.[/sblock]

OOC: Todd, you can use the "Preview Post" button to see if you've got it formatted correctly before you actually submit your entry, if that helps any.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For the Dm only [sblock] hope this one works[sblock]




OOC: Todd you almost had it here. Take out the space before 'hope' and in the second bracketed text add a '/' before the word 'sblock' but inside the '['. That foreward slash '/' tells the computer to stop the code you started in the first set of brackets. Its the off switch. I'll await your email.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello, Rook. I am Radoon


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter*

Radoon, simply sits on the couch awaitng Honager.  His patience has grown immensly since his younger days.  He enjoys watching others and learning what they will never tell you.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Hello, Rook. I am Radoon




OOC: If you don't mind put quotes around what your character says, and put thoughts in italics to avoid confusion.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

As you wait you begin to notice voices. Despite the thickly paneled door a woman’s raised voice can just be detected behind one of the doors. Suddenly something heavy thumps against the door causing Greta to start and gasp softly. Neither she nor Devon makes any other sign they are aware of the noise. Suddenly, a booming bell-like metallic sound reverberates twice and is followed by a deep rolling noise. Devon and Greta lock eyes and she whispers, “the Bastiander urn.”  A crash and a sound like twigs snapping follows; Devon winces and adds, “the Icewatch walrus ivory side table.”  Some yelling mostly in a female voice follows, but you can’t make out any words. Another crash this time like breaking crockery follows and Greta and looks at Devon and asks, “porcelain or crystal?”  He seems to be pondering this when a final crash hits the door, “both I’d say,”  as the color drains from his already pale face. The door opens a bit and you can just see a feminine hand on the door. A sharp female voice shouts, “Uncle Terry, I’m going to the Rubinex now and I’ll chain myself to the mast if I have to. I’m going on this voyage, and that is final.”  She opens the door wide oblivious to your presence and slams it hard enough to rattle pictures on the wall, and Devon scrambles to right a statue of a nymph before it can fall out of its niche. The woman is dressed in Cork and Canvas armor and is topped with a cloud of thick curly red hair. She appears to be in her mid twenties and about 5’7”. Her Wheelander features are a bit too sharp and she is a bit too thin to be considered pretty. She wears a large brown leather shoulder bad and a dagger. Her cheeks are flushed and her eyes are moist, but she is not crying. She scoops up the weapons and cloak on the chair and stomps out without another word. The effect is mildly spoiled by the somewhat awkward way she walks in the high heel boots she wears, you’d guess that she is not used to them. An older man dressed in canvas trousers and deck shoes and a blue wide neck shirt comes out of the door so recently slammed. He says to Devon, “the Captain will see his guests in the office rather than the salon today Devon.” He walks purposely to the sideboard and after a moments contemplation pours a beer stein full of a vile looking liquor of such potency that you can smell the alcohol from several feet away. He tosses it all down in one long gulp wincing only slightly at the burn. He refills the stein and walks through the opposite door where Greta still stands patiently.


----------



## Erland (Mar 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*

For the DM
[sblock]Do I recognize either the girl or the older man, whom I presume to be "Uncle Terry", either by sight or reputation? skill check - knowledge, sea (1d20+4+2=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Morwyn only [sblock]The girl, you don't know, you'd remember the red hair and the temper. However, Terry looks very familiar--you can't quite place him. Maybe it will come to you.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2005)

*Michael Storm (rogue/warlcok)*

Michael will stand up as the lady enters the room and the give a slight nod of the head and simple say "My Lady". When she leaves the room he will sit back down and if looked at he will have an amused expressoin on his face.

For the DM [sblock}I will take a pen and quill and write the names down that she mentioned as well as her name. Additionaly, before i leave the Inn I will try to find out about the merchant who was bragging about his deal as well as trying to find out who actually owns the inn[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For the DM [sblock}I will take a pen and quill and write the names down that she mentioned as well as her name. Additionaly, before i leave the Inn I will try to find out about the merchant who was bragging about his deal as well as trying to find out who actually owns the inn[/sblock]




OOC: You got close this time, you got a } in there instead of a ] on the first sblock. Nothing a quick edit wont fix.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Devon and Greta exchange pained looks and Devon says, "Gentlemen, if you'll excuse us we'll just go and get things ready for your appointment. I'm terribly sorry for the delay. Please help yourselves to more food and drink. Again I applogise for the inconvienence." He seems genuinely sorry to make you wait as he and Greta follow 'uncle Terry' into the room beyond the door. The four of you are alone for the moment.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter*

[sblock] Scott, Have I ever heard of the Rubinex?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Radoon only [sblock]Yes actually, that is one of Marin and Son's ships. It is the smallest of their fleet. A coaster rather than an ocean going vessel. I'm thinking that at some time in the past you were assigned to one of Honager Marin's ships in a naval capasity when they were helping the govenment during an uprising. If that sounds good to you. The two of you became friends and have exchanged a few letters over the years. Will that work?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2005)

[sblock]I don't suppose I recognized the girl?  Also what is Wheelander?  You mentioned Wheelander features.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Radoon only [sblock]You don't know the girl, she would have been a baby at most when you associated with Marin. The Wheelands is a country, so it would be sort of like saying Germanic features or asian features. In this case it translates to a face of sharp angles.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter*

Radoon wanders over to the food and drink table, finding himself thirsty.  "HMMM looks pretty good!"
He fills a plate and glass and goes to have a seat back on the couch.
For DM
[sblock]He continues to watch his little group for any odd features, nuances, actions...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Radoon only [sblock]They are an odd bunch, but you intuitively sense that they are all men of the sea and so you feel a certain kinship with them, no land lubbers here. One in particular, the fellow in the silk and sharkskin has a look of a sailor who is a bit uncomfortable in fancy clothes and the parlor. He looks as if he'd prefer the feel of a deck beneth his bare feet and a pair of canvas trousers. There is something vaguely unsettling about the other two. They have a look a look about them. You can't help thinking that they are used to wielding forces you can't see or understand. The one in the black and silver seems to be taking in everything in much the way you are--a careful observer of those around him.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter*

Radoon approaches the man in the sharkskin, 

For Erland Only:

[sblock]]"wish they had some Chelestra Ale, been some time since I've been there. You get there much?"[/COLOR[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2005)

*Rook - Human - Mage Blade*

Rook will help himself to some food and drink and sit back down to wait.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2005)

*Rook - Human - Mage Blade*

"If that spirited lass is along for the trip, it looks to be interesting, at the least!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2005)

*Rook - Human - Scout/Mage Blade*

OOC: Guys -- sorry about the last minute change in class.  I was (actually still am) developing my character, but wanted to get into the game at the start.  I wasn't hiding my additional class, I just now discovered it myself!


----------



## Erland (Mar 8, 2005)

*Morwyn - Genasi - Berserker 3 / Fighter 2*

To Radoon, in conversational volumn but carrying, "I've dropped anchor at Chelestra, but never been ashore.  The monks' ale is a bit sophisticated for my taste; I'm happy with simpler fare" - raising his stein to match his words.


----------



## Erland (Mar 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "If that spirited lass is along for the trip, it looks to be interesting, at the least!"




In response to Rook's comment,
"I've no problem with spirit, but a ship can only have one captain.  To act otherwise is inviting disaster."

_As long as she accecpts that, she'll be a fine addition to a crew.  If she can't, I hope she can swim._


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

As the two sailors are chatting, Devon returns looking slightly winded. “The Captain will see you now. Again I am sorry for the delay.” He leads you to the door leading to a hallway. It too is lined with paintings of naval scenes. To the right is a butler’s pantry where various cleaning supplies that seem to have had recent use are piled rather haphazardly—brooms, dust pans, dusters, rags and buckets. Devon makes a half-hearted attempt to conceal the mess in the pantry by standing in front of the door and motioning you to the opposite door which leads into a study. The room is paneled in exotic woods and has double doors of glass panes leading out onto a balcony where a telescope is set up. The doors are open to let a bit of fresh air into the somewhat stuffy room. This is clearly the room of a man who has led a full life. Stuffed heads of exotic beasts and preserved fish are hung around the top of the walls in this room which has a high ceiling. Various maritime memorabilia, unusual shells and assorted bric a brac of all description fill shelves, stands and tables around the room. A fireplace dominates one wall of the room and the mantle is lined with items from the far corners of the world. Above the fireplace, a boar spear and harpoon are crossed on the wall above a long barreled firearm of some sort. A large polished silver circled cross of the church of heaven is flanked by a couple of lamps on one wall. An oversized chart table with three well worn high backed stools is in the center of the room. Beneath the glass a well marked up chart of the local waters can be seen. Comfortable looking wing chairs with crackled leather seats face the fire place in a semi-circle. A roll top desk is opposite the fire place. Book shelves filled with old volumes line the walls on either side of the door you entered. Models of ships highly detailed and carefully carved top the shelves. A couple of portraits are on the walls, a stout old woman with a sharp face that reminds you of the prow of battle ship and a middle-aged man with sullen eyes and a drooping chin standing next to a mast that some of you recognize as the Son in Marin and Son, Allois. The room smells of brandy and pipe smoke. The old sailor referred to as ‘Uncle Terry’ sits somewhat morosely on a dusty sofa in a tapestry fabric that has faded until the scene is no longer recognizable. He nurses the beer stein now only about half full of vile liquor and seems a bit intoxicated. You notice that a small closet in one corner of the room has a chair pushed against the door and a few odds and ends are sticking out around the door. It looks as if this room has been hastily cleaned. There isn’t really a sitting area that will hold all four of you. 

Presently, the only other door to the room opens and a wizened old man comes in leaning heavily on a cane. His thin white hair is wispy and flows about his head in a soft cloud. He is dressed in loose trousers, deck shoes and a heavy dark green wool sweater. Greta follows closely and her hand darts toward the old man a couple of times as if she fears he’ll need her support not to topple over. He glances around as they enter and mumbles, “Now Greta I’ve told you not to bother with my study. I had things the way I wanted them. When Lorrainna was alive, the Gods rest her soul; she knew that I didn’t like her muddling about with my stuff. I always told her ‘the women folk can do as they like with the rest of the house, but the study is mine.’” He raps his cane on the floor sharply for emphasis and wavers a bit, but manages to right himself. To those of you who know him, it is obvious that the years have finally caught up with Captain Honager Marin, who must be pushing 90 if not a 100. He squints a bit at you all. Despite the bright afternoon sun streaming in the double doors he complains to Greta, “blast it woman can we get some lights in here. I’m not broke yet, don’t be sparing the wax and whale oil, gets some lamps and candles going.”  She hurries about with a long tindertwig taken from a box near the fireplace and lighting lamps and candles. His milky eyes seem to clear a bit as he focuses on Radoon. “Radoon,”  he almost bellows, “my old friend I’m glad you could make it.”  He totters over to you, straightens up as best he can and claps Radoon on the back with surprising strength. “How are you, you old sea dog.” His eyes focus on next Morwyn, “I’ll be keelhauled, I almost didn’t recognize you lad. You were just a pup the last time I saw you. A fine looking man you’ve become" and with an effort he gives Morwyn a firm clap on the back. Next he turns to Rook, “I swear man you get blacker every time I see you. Like the hold of smuggler at midnight you are. It’s good to see you. He delivers yet another clap on the back, this time followed by a fit of coughing. He manages to wheeze out, “A drop of brandy if you please Greta, for everyone.”  With a grin he turns to Morwyn, “young Morwyn here may be old enough to drink by now.”  Finally, he sees an unfamiliar face. He strains to take a good look at Michael Storm. You can feel a powerful intelligence behind the watery eyes evaluating him from topsail to keel. “I’ve heard good things about you lad. Good things, but I have to say you dress like a Westlander pimp I knew back in my navy days.”  He shakes your hand in both of his leaning heavily on you, but putting considerable effort into his grip. He smiles in a way that lets you know he’s just joking. You all start to fall under the spell of this man who had seen and done it all before most of you were born. He has a powerful charisma and a good natured jolliness that is infectious. You have no doubt that this man was able to command his crew to follow him to the ends to the world. Greta has managed to equip each of you with a small snifter of fine brandy the color of polished mahogany. Captain Marin stands as straight as he can and says in his still powerful voice, “to those we lost along the way,”  and takes a healthy swig of the brandy after giving it a swirl in the glass. He says common seaman’s toast with such solemnity that you feel an odd stirring of memory for those you’ve lost over the years. After a moment of silence his smile returns; once again the room is filled with light and good humor. He half sits half falls into the wheeled chair in front of the desk and only a deft move by Greta to place a foot behind the chair keeps it from rolling out from under him. “Gentlemen, for those of you who don’t know him that old Rummy of a tar behind you is Terry Lockspar, the finest deckhand you’ll ever meet and my oldest friend.”  He gestures to the old sailor on the couch who now holds a nearly empty beer stein in one hand and a mostly empty brandy snifter in the other. He nods to you a bit unsteadily. 

Suddenly Captain Marin almost shouts in a voice of command, “Young Morwyn, to the telescope, tell us what you see.” He adds after a moment, “the course is true, but you may have to adjust the focus a bit for your young eyes.”


----------



## Erland (Mar 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> With a grin he turns to Morwyn, “young Morwyn here may be old enough to drink by now.”




In response, with a grin, "Now, Captain, 'twas you who taught me to drink, as well you know" I protest.

When Captain Marin orders me to the telescope, I 'look lively' and quickly comply.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Micahel will simply nod his head in greeting to Honager and say "Mr. Marin, a pleasure to meet you sir"....then Michael will simply step back out of the way when he bellows his command.

For the DM only [sblock]I will change my clothing to that of a rich black cable sweater with silver trim[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

Acknowledge the Captain and Mr. Lockspar in turn by raising my glass, and clear the way for Morwyn to get to the scope.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Michael only [sblock]cute, I like it. I see you got the spoiler bit down, cool.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Morwyn has to adjust the telescope a good bit to focus on the dry dock just down the hill from the Hotel. 

For Morwyn only [sblock]An unlikely ship swarms with workers. It is an old shallow drafted double master with a bank of oars on each side. It seems to have been built and re-build over many times during its career. The timbers are of different woods and ages giving the upper works a bit of a patch work appearance. The ship appears to be cobbled together from the wrecks of a small fleet. It appears that the rigging is being tested because all the sails are aloft in dry dock. And what a collection of sails, they’ve got every thing but bed linens flying from any available place. Not only are the masts full, but they’ve got a foresheet out in front of the bow and appear to be trying to rig something from the rear of the ship as well. The mainsail is yellow with a great tree painted on it. The foresheet off the bow is red and white striped, while a more traditional gray sails fill the other mast. Flags and pennants of every nation in the empire and some free cities and noble houses are fluttering about, while a great wooded circled cross hangs below the aft cabin windows. It looks to be the kind of gypsy tramp freighter that works about the inner sea taking whatever cargo they can get and serving as home to the people who crew her. This particular one seems to be trying to gain acceptance where ever she goes by flying flags and symbols of every power group she might encounter. Such tactics are not unheard of, but this boat seems to be taking it to a new level. Such boats make up the bulk of floating cities like the one where you began life. It seems a bit strange that such a boat would be in an expensive dry dock like this one. Usually, the people who own such boats make a subsistence living at best and have to scavenge what they can get. Indeed it is hard to imagine that a reputable builder would even want something like that in their docks.[/sblock] 

OOC: I'll leave it to you to explain what you see.


----------



## Erland (Mar 9, 2005)

*Morwyn*

For the DM only
[sblock]Is it the Rubinex?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Morwyn realizes he is looking at something familiar afterall.

For Morwyn only [sblock]Very good, it is indeed a heavily modified Rubenix.[/sblock]

OOC: Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 9, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter*

When the captain slaps my back in greeting, I'll grab is other forearm and return the warm too-long in coming hello.  Bring him nearer in an almost hug.  You know what I'm trying to get at, it's hard to write.  I very friendly hello for a long since seen friend.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

As the party semi gathers towards the windows and Captain Honager, Michael will resume sitting in his chair, sipping on that oh so excellent white wine.

For the DM[sblock]As the others are distracted, i will use detect magic to find out about what they have on them that mite be magical as well as in the room. This is an at will function so no visible sign will be noticable[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]I don't have final drafts of characters for anyone, but Morwyn (James), so you are welcome to look at his sheet in the Rogues Gallery. I'll have to decide how much stuff in the room is magical and post this afternoon. As the other character sheets are posted you can assume Michael knows what is magical on them. However, most of them are not wearing their main weapons and armor right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Mar 9, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Visibly surprised, "It's the Rubinex!  What have you done to her?  And, Captain, what are you trying to accomplish by flying the flag of every known soverign nation, leige lord, and merchant company?  I wouldn't be surprised if the banner of a landlocked country was among the lot."

Morwyn's voice quickly progresses from amazement, through indignent, to puzzlement.  It's readily apparent that Morwyn is one of those painfully honest individuals who doesn't, or perhaps can't, filter his words with a mind to others' sensibilities.


For the DM only
[sblock]I was expecting to see the Rubinex.  I'd have been astounded if the Captain wasn't keeping her under a close eye while she's 'up on blocks', so to speak[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Old Honager grins delightedly at Morwyn's response. "Aye lad their could be a landlocked country in that lot somewhere and maybe even a flag or two from places that don't exist as contries anymore. The rest of you are welcome to have a look."

OOC: You may all view the spoiler at the following post if you choose to look through the telescope. 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2084448&postcount=59


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Okay, in the room there is minor protection/preservation type magic on the chart table, some of the books and even a few of the stuffed animal heads. Greta has a magic item hidden in her skirts--could be a wand or dagger--definately offensive magic of some sort. Honager is wearing magic rings and has something potent in his desk--could be more than one item or one really powerful item. He is also wearing some sort of protective item under his sweater. The harpoon above the fireplace is a magic weapon of some power--at least +3. There are four magical books on the shelves--some sort of communication magic. One of the paintings on the wall has some minor magic to it--you suspect the seascape changes to reflect the seasons. The circled cross of the church of heaven is in fact a blessed holy symbol. The balcony doors have some minor protective or alarm type magic on them. The fireplace has some sort of minor protective magic on it--perhaps to keep sparks from flying out?

OOC: Sorry I can't tell you more, but you, Mike and Mike have yet to finish your characters. Maybe I should start docking your experience points until I have a final draft?   
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Once everyone who is interested has a look through the telescope Captain Marin addresses you. “Do you like my little charade? She may be the ugliest scow on the inner sea, but she’ll serve.”  Greta gets a look of dismay on her face as Honager pulls a pipe from one of the drawers on the desk and begins to fill it. “Quit making eyes at me lass, a man needs a pipe for proper storytelling.” He continues with the pipe. “This may take a while to explain. Have a seat where you can and smoke if you wish. Greta won’t bite you.”  He lets out a half laugh half cough that does nothing to ease the look on Greta’s face. 

“Now here’s the tale. My son was returning from the Icewatch run when his ship, the Lorrainna Fare, was apparently seized by pirates.” It takes an effort of will not to look at the portrait of the homely woman for whom the ship is named. “She was hauling a fairly mundane cargo of hides and skins. She did have a few of the magical hunting weapons that the region is famous for aboard, but not so much that she would be a particular target.” He manages to get the pipe lit with a tindertwig and a rich aroma of fine pipeweed begins to fill the room. With the doors open it isn’t overpowering, but the afternoon heat is starting to creep into the room making it a bit uncomforatable. “It may or may not be relevant that she was in the same waters where her sister ship the Daughter of Cambre, went down in a storm last year. The Daughter of Cambre was in route to Icewatch making a late season run.”  

“Anyway, we know what happened because one the crew managed to survive and escape, a tough old salt named Danar Tebbs. Tebbsey is a good man who’s been with me for nigh on 40 years. I’d trust him with my life, so I believe what he had to say. They had made good time on the run up and Allois, my Son, had made some pretty favorable trades, so it should have been a profitable venture. Anyway, they struck just before the watch changed and Tebbsey says no alarm was raised. He was just coming up on deck to  start his watch when he was struck down by a powerful blow to the head. He was apparently left for dead and laid out on deck with the other corpses to be buried at sea. He woke up and managed to slip into a hiding place. He was hurt bad and drifted in and out for some time, maybe even 3 days before he regained his wits. He says the prize crew aboard the Lorrainna Fare was very small, so he was able to stay out of sight. He managed to tie a couple of empty kegs together and slip off the ship. He had a rough time of it wounded as he was and out on the sea alone. He managed to get to land and make his way here to me just over a week ago. He’s here in the Hotel with me under the care of a healer and he can answer a few questions when we are done here if you like.” He coughs a bit and holds out the now empty brandy snifter for Greta to refill, which she does reluctantly. Once he gets settled again he continues. “Its like this, old Tebbs was able to learn a few things. At least some of the pirates were northerners, from the frozen sea, at least based on their clothes. He never got very close to them. He had a bit of good news. He says the number of bodies laid out on deck didn’t come close to the number of crew aboard. He figures at least some crewmen were taken as prisoners. He also says he heard my Son’s voice a few days after the raid. Now I realize that’s no guaranty that they are still alive, but I didn’t get where I am today, but leaving my people behind.” Fierceness comes over him at this point and you can see that there is more to Honager Marin than just a jolly old fellow. “We’ve got to try and do something for those men. I’ll not have any half-frozen sons of a walrus taking my ship and my men without some payback.”  He pounds his cane on the floor hard enough to rattle some of the bric-a-brac and Greta starts forward apparently intending to try and calm the old man, but he wards her off with a sharp gesture of cane and continues. “I want my ship back and I want my Son. You men are gonna do that for me, or God’s help me, I’ll get in a row boat and go out there and take back what’s mine with my bare hands. I spent nearly 4 score years getting where I am and I am not letting these jumped up wharf rats take it all away.”  Again he pounds the cane on the floor.

Even Terry Lockspar seems roused from his stupor by the old man’s passion. “Now, Tebbs says he heard them talking about Mermaid’s Rest. After some very expensive divinations I have discovered that the Lorrainna Fare is indeed at Mermaid’s Rest. A powerful caster is trying to keep that a secret, but I guess my money pouch is fatter that the pirates’ because after buying 2 Arch-Mages, a High Priest and a Great Druid we managed to break through the ward long enough to confirm the ship was there and so was my Son.”  Your mind reels at what assembling such a company of casters might have cost, not even considering the force of will required in getting such a disparate group to cooperate. “Anyway, I thought about calling in some favors and having the Imperial Navy raid Mermaid’s rest, but a place like that has too many ties to sailors in the Navy. I’m sure the Rest is full of cousins, uncles, and in-laws to numerous to mention that will be informed that a raid is in the offing. Any trace of the Fare and her crew would be long gone before the Navy even weighed anchor.” Terry stirs from his place on the couch leaning forward to speak in a somewhat alcohol slurred voice, “I still think it’s a better idea to give the Navy a chance. This plan of yours…”  he just sort of trails off shaking his head. Captain Marin looks a bit annoyed by the interruption. “We’ve been over this Terry, I’m still the Captain around here and this is the way I want it done.”

Marin focuses his attention back on you. “As I was saying, I think our best bet is to slip in and see what’s really going on at Mermaid’s Rest. Try and find out what the pirates are up to and see about a rescue. That’s where that ugly floating rag-picker’s shop out there comes in.” He points his cane toward the open doors and the dry dock beyond. “I figure a scow like that can stop in at the Mermaid’s Rest without rousing more than mild curiosity. Her disguise is the very gaudiness of her. No one is going to expect such an eye-popping mess of a ship of being on a secret mission. I had the Rubinex stripped to the keel for refitting of her upper works before this happened. She’s actually older than I am if you can believe it. She was about 10 years overdue for an overhaul anyway. Those fine fellows out there turned a bare keel and what timbers they could salvage into that in only a week’s time. Of course I could have bought a battleship for what such expeditious labor cost me.” He grins at the notion of it and seeing that his pipe has gone out begins to fumble around for his pouch. “Anyway gentlemen, if you choose to help me in this I’d like you to sail that fine vessel to Mermaid’s Rest and see about getting my Son and my ship back. I’m willing to pay handsomely.” He reaches into a drawer and pulls out a handful of letters of credit having Greta pass them out. Each of you is handed one in the amount of 3000 gold pieces drawn on a reputable Crosscroft bank. “That, gentlemen, is for listening to my story and coming to my aid when I called. I’ll give each of you another just like it if you can recover my Son and the Lorrianna Fare.” He grins in sudden mirth and points his cane out the doors again, “The Rumpled Bedsheet sails on the morning tide, will ye be on her?”  He cackles with laughter at the name he has chosen for the refitted Rubenix. You look at the letter of credit in your hands mentally calculating that your net worth has just increased by nearly a fourth as you ponder the old man’s offer. _Will you sail for him on the morning tide…_


----------



## Erland (Mar 9, 2005)

*Morwyn*

There was never really any question; I was committed from the moment I got the Captain's message.  I'd sail for him without the pay.  I'm not going to give it back, mind you, but neither will I cash it in except to cover any expenses I can't handle out of pocket.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

"Sounds like fun!  I was getting bored with my usual fare, so you can count me in!"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 10, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter*

For DM

[sblock]Have I heard of Danner Tebbs?  The story seems to have too many details from a second source  Have I ever herd anything negative about him?  Radoon is sitting comfortably on the couch and will try and slyly push the letter of credit down into the cushioned without being noticed.  He could never take money from an old friend.  It would not be right.[/sblock]

Radoon looks at Marin and winks the willingness to help his old friend.

For DM

[sblock] Scott, sorry my character is not yet done.  The past 2 nights have been very long, I am just now getting home.  I should have time over the weekend to work on itt, hopefully it will not disturb any too much.  I do not cary anything magical though.  Though my character is very intersted in magic, as I stated in the history, not sure if his life experieince has helped him in anyway to aid in suspecting magic.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Captain Marin, before i give you an answer yes or no, may i ask you a question?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> For DM
> 
> [sblock]Have I heard of Danner Tebbs?  The story seems to have too many details from a second source  Have I ever herd anything negative about him?  Radoon is sitting comfortably on the couch and will try and slyly push the letter of credit down into the cushioned without being noticed.  He could never take money from an old friend.  It would not be right.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




For Radoon only [sblock]You think you got it tucked away without anyone noticing. Terry was pretty close to you, but he's had a lot to drink today. You do vaguely remember Danar Tebbs from your time working with Marin. He was a loyal old guy, but not terribly bright. You will have  a chance to talk to him in a bit. Marin returns your wink and smiles.[/sblock]

For Radoon only [sblock]I must warn you that the latest edition of the game assumes a certain level of magic on the characters. Without any magic you'll will be underpowered compared to the other players and your foes. The rules assume you would have picked up ~13,000 gp in magical and high quality gear by sixth level. I urge you to reconsider. Perhaps your character has a couple of tattoos from a far off port that duplicate the powers of magic rings? At the very least consider a magic dagger, maybe you picked it up in your youth and just always thought it was an excellent knife not realizing it was magical. Failing that if you really want to be magic free perhaps we could enhance some of your characters abilities in exchange for magic. I will be available tonight and friday night after about six thirty (central time) if you want to give me a call we can talk about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Captain Marin, before i give you an answer yes or no, may i ask you a question?





"Certainly young man I was just about to stretch my legs after my long story, would you care to join me on the balcony?" As he rises and leans on his cane he eyes your clothes suspeciously and breaks into an impish grin. "I expect you all to have many questions. After I stretch my legs we'll talk some more and see if old Danr Tebbs is up for a few questions as well if you like."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will stand up from his chair after first folding his napkin and sitting it on the table next to him and placing the wine glass he was drinking from on it. "I would also enjoy that. Rumor has it that you have a magnificant view from your balcony or perhaps it is your Captain's Walk"
He will then walk over to Captain Marin and say "Lead the way. Captain" "Am i dressed warmly enough?" As he makes the last comment, Michael will wink back at the Captain.

For the DM only [sblock]Michale will ask the following question to Captain Marin once outside. "My question is this Captain, do you do this for your ship, your son, your reputation or you think it is the right thing to do? This is asked with no empasis placed on the order or reasons why he is doing this.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

The captain grins a bit, "Aye man that looks warm enough and respectable enough for church rather than the bordello." 

For Michael Storm only [sblock]The captain leans heavily on the rail and indeed his view is a fine one of the harbor and the docks. "That's complicated question you pose. First and foremost I want to try and save my son. It irks me that my ship has been taken and I want to try and get it back, but the loss of a ship to pirates, or storms or even sea monsters is a risk anyone in this business takes. As for reputation, hell I'm too old to worry much about that. I figure after all these years people will make of me what they will. The main reason to salvage my reputation would be for the sake of my son. So if I don't get him back the reputation is a moot point. As for the right and wrong of it, there are priests who would say turn the other cheek, but I'm of the belief that the gods don't ask us to let others mistreat us if we can prevent it. I also think piracy is an abomination on all sailors, so in part its about doing the right thing." He pauses for a moment collecting his thoughts, "I'll tell you something, I worked hard all my life and in many people's estimation I've done better than most, but the truth is the older I get the more I realize that family is the most important thing." He gestures at back at the room behind him and out to the dry dock. "All this stuff I've managed to scrape up into my personal pile, it don't mean much at the end of the day if there isn't family to leave it to. I can't get much use out of it in the time I have left. Gods, I can barely see it. If some thief slipped in here in the middle of the night and took half of it, I doubt if I'd even notice. I've got two ships now instead of four. Does it really matter? Not unless I can have my son at the helm of one of them." He stretches his old bones in the warm sun with a sigh of contentment. "At my age a warm sunny day beats out a warm sunny girl."  He laughs at the crude wit. "Does that answer your question Michael?"[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

OCC :  Scott forgot the sblock, Scott forgot the sblock

For the DM [sblock]Michael will wait a few minutes before answering, as if thinking over the Captain's answer. During this time he will do a sense motive check on the Captain. 

Michale Stormrolls _1d20+5_, getting *[14,5] = (19)[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC :  Scott forgot the sblock, Scott forgot the sblock




OOC: Its not nice to tease the DM...

For Michael Storm [sblock]Michael senses that Captain Marin is being unusually candit and truthful. He also senses that this is a shrewd old bastard that could teach him a thing or two about being devious.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2005)

*Michale Storm (warlock)*

OCC: I see how it is, player abuse is allowed but oh no  dont tease the poor DM he is delicate and sensetive  

For the DM only:[sblock]Captain Marin sir, I will sail on the morning tide,and pirates in the future will treblem at the mention of your name and that of Marin and Son and the retribution brought to them should they prove to have a hand in this. The legend of Captain Honager Marin and his wraith at Mermaids Rest will live in memory for ages.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only [sblock]"I will ask that you look into having 20 flasks of alchemsit fire sent to the ship by morning. As when I find the responsible parites I intend to burn them out and cruicfy the bodies of both the living and the dead." "Is this possible?""And of course I am willing to pay for the items, but I do not have the contacts in the city to arrange for the purcase this quickly."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]"God's man, I like to see a man with a bit of fire in his belly. You make me think we might just pull this off." A proud grin spreads on his face. "As to the additional supplies, I'm sure I can arrange it." He takes up his cane and starts back to the room. "I was just waiting for everyone to come onboard before we got down to the details. Let's see if the others have any requests."  He claps you on the back as you both return to the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Honager and Michael return from the balcony. Honager is visably pleased. "Now that we've all set our course on this we need to work out a few details."  He makes his way to the chart table and perches precariously on one of the stools. "Now I figured to make Morwyn captain of the Rumpled Bedsheet with Radoon as second in command. My neice Marienna, well really Terry's neice, will serve as ship's doctor and third in command."  Terry stirs and shakes his head at this. "Terry will also serve as chief of the boat."  He looks to Michael and Rook, "I didn't put you two in the ranks, I thought you might prefer the freedom to plan an act without worrying about ships duty. I don't want you to think it has anything to do with my faith in your ability as sailors or commanders." He looks at Radoon, "I know you must wonder why I appointed young Morwyn over you, technically he is senior in my organization having actually served as an officer under me in the past, while you were only on loan from the navy."  

"Now as to the Rumpled Bedsheet, she's not much to look at but she has been reinforced as much as possible and she should be fairly fast for her size. She's a bit small for mounting catapults, but we did manage to conceal one on the foredeck. It will take a minute to assemble, but stealth is going to be more important the firepower. There are a pair of ballistas amidships and one aft. I addition I got 4 swivel guns aboard. I'll bet platinum to copper that's a lot more firepower than any other ship her size on the inner sea. Still she's no match for a pirate raider that could take down the Lorrianna Fare, so don't be thinking you're a battleship." "We'll have a good bit of alchemist's fire aboard as well." He clears his throat and says, "in addition to you lot, Terry and Marienna their are 21 able seamen. These are all men who have served me well in the past and that know their way around a boat. I could have rounded up a dozen more, but I think you're better off with only the best men. There is room for a few more if you have men of your own that you'd like to bring along."

"Now tell me what you think and what you need to get the job done, questions?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 11, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlcok)*

MIcahel reenters the room with Captain Marin and will resume his seat. Picking up and refreshing his wine glass he will say "Since this is to be somewhat of a rescue mission, I would suggest in addition to the battle supplies, that you add plenty of extra blankets, water, soft foods if possible, and as many healing supplies/herbs as we can think of. We will not know the condition of your son or imprisoinged sailors until we free them, but I am of the opinion they are going to need lots of medical attention and warmth once their free." "As for the additional space, I will require one additional berth."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

"Sounds resonable, Marienna is handling that part of the mission as she is a well trained healer as well as a sailor. I'll bring that to her attention. One extra berth it is. What else do we need?"


----------



## Erland (Mar 11, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"Captain Marin, there's no need to stand on technicality for my sake.  If anyone has a problem with me as captain, speak now.  I meant what I said about a ship having only one captain; I'll serve as Captain, Mate, or cabinboy, but we must all be agreed, and there'll be no time for debate later."  I look around the room for any response.

_If Radoon's a better sailor, especially with a navy background, maybe it will be better if he's Captain of the Rubinex.  I've only got merchant marine experience; I'm not sure if I'm ready to be captain yet.  I just hope I don't disappoint Master Marin._ 

"Of course, that will only apply aboard ship.  Ashore, there's naught but leeway and we can work out other arrangements.  I don't want anyone to think I'm a power-grabbing madman."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Captain Marin looks thoughtful and watches the others for their reaction to Morwyn's comments.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

"I've no problem taking requests, so long as those doing the requesting understand the best use of 'irregulars.' But I'm used to taking my own initiative and thinking for myself, and that's what I'll expect to be doing!"

_These guys appear to know what they're about, but I've not spent the last two years establishing my reputation and independence only to be used as cannon fodder by some idiot who doesn't know the difference between a Scout/Skirmisher and Shock Troops. Better to make my position plain at the outset than to risk misunderstandings later. That way when I do something contrary to Mr. Sachiel's plans he can't say he wasn't warned._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

"I'll not need any extra billets - just a hammock for myself and a small place for my gear."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 12, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcok)*

Michael will watch the interplay and remain quite. When it has stopped somewhat he will say " I have no problem letting you lead in matters of sailing etc. but should combat occur on the water, I will deal with it accordingly to your requests and what I also deem is best. But I warn you, I plan to deal with these pirates very harshley so if any of you are tender hearted as to the treatment of pirates and those who consort with them, speak now or hold your piece when it comes to pass as at that point I WILL BROOK NO INTERFERENCE." As he says the last, he will catch the eye of the rest of the party one at a time and then finaly a nod to Captain Marin.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 12, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter*

She's your woman, son.  I'll gladly have your aft."  Mumbles for only those near to hear..."I've always been fond of a good aft anyways."

"I need nothing, Marin.  Always travel light and quickly.  No need for servants", glancing at Michael.  "I like to do my own bidding and when I'm too old for that... well I guess I'll jsut be out bid.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 12, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will look at Radoon and say "Sailors and dangerous shoals, Sailors and dangerous shoals" When he says this his eyes will get a slightly psycotic look to them. Michale will then sit back down and begin sipping on that oh so excellent white wine.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

"OK, so now that we're all through pissing on the mast, why don't we get down to business?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 12, 2005)

*Michael Strom (warlock)*

Michael will comment from his chait "Typical sailors, why did i hope to expect more". He will then go back to his wine and will be indifferent to all but Captain Marin's comments.

OCC: I wont be able to repost till later this evening say 10:30 or so.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Captain Marin smiles at the comments, chuckles out loud at Radoon, He says, "I always like to start fore and work my way aft."  With a sigh he adds, "I guess an uneasy truce is the best I can hope for."  He fixes each on you with his powerful gaze, "Do try and get along for the sake of my son and the mission. Now, any more questions or requests? Or would you like to talk to Danar Tebbs at this time?"


----------



## Erland (Mar 12, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Out of respect for Master Marin, I'll choke back any additional comments.

"I'll need to inspect the 'Bedsheet', but if Mr. Tebbs is available to tell his story perhaps it's best to hear him now.  Radoon, will you join me when I make the inspection?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 13, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock with an attitude)*

 Michael will take another sheet of paper and write a quick note on it. He will fold it and ask Greta or the other Person to have it sent. Then Michael will sit quitely in his chair and listen to the converstain going on.

For the DM [sblock]Grond, go see Nicholas and tell him I will need him right away after this meeting is finished. He is to be waiting for me as soon as I leave this meeting. I have laundry and packing that must be done quickly. Grond will show you the way.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Trying to get you guys a link to my character.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2094070#post2094070


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

For DM Only
[sblock]Scott, I'm going to attempt to Sense Motive on each of my peers.  Rolls are as follows:

Michael: _1d20+4_, getting [8,4] = (12)
Morwyn: _1d20+4_, getting [7,4] = (11)
Radoon: _1d20+4_, getting [1,4] = (5)

Well, I guess their motives are quite obscure to me.  Must be the demonic influences in my background making it hard for me to understand humans. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Rook only [sblock]As you say their motives are largely beyond your understanding at this time, but hey at least you got some really crappy rolls out of the way now rather than in combat right?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Captain Marin gives you one more chance to ask any questions before you go in to see Danar Tebbs.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 14, 2005)

*Michael Storm*

Michael will get up from his chair, once again replacing his wine glass and folding his napkin. Casually adjusting his black slik and silver bullion, shirt he will say " I do not know about the others, Captin Marin, but I am ready." 
For the DM only [sblock]Have i ever seen a black skinned indiviudal before or is it a rarity?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]You don't see them much in the Empire proper, but the Gnolls of Bastiander have slaves from civilazations across the vast Bastiander desert. You've heard of brown, black and red skinned individuals, but seen very few if any. When the slave trade was active many generations ago they were more common, but now they were largely freed during the eradicationist era and mixed with the general population. There are a few isolated groups, but mostly they just faded into the regular population.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

For DM Only

[sblock]That's OK, I was mainly interested in getting in on the private texting -- feeling a bit left out, you know![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

For Rook only [sblock]I understand, I'm beginning to wish I'd left that little tidbit out of my EN World tutorial.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2005)

OOC: Guys, sorry I let thing lag the last couple of days. I've been rather busy, but I hope to get Danar Tebbs' tale posted tonight after Flynn goes to bed.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Captain Marin rises, “Alright gentlemen, I know you are eager to hear what Danar can tell us about the attack on the Lorrianna Fare.”  He makes his way back out to the hallway leaning heavily on his cane and with Greta in tow. You notice that Devon has straightened up the Butler’s pantry while you were in with Honager. You are ushered through the door at the end of the hall to a small, but well appointed bedroom. An old man lies in a bed propped up on pillows. He has obviously been through an ordeal. He has clearly been treated with both magical and herbal cures. His skin is peeling from severe sunburn, but the skin underneath looks fresh and healthy. He has several scars that seem fresh, but the wounds are healed. Marin greets him warmly, “Tebbsy old fellow, how are you today?”  The man smiles thinly, but he is clearly weak. One side of his face droops noticeably. His words are a bit slurred and he seems to have to think about each word carefully as he says it.  “I’m doing great Captain, I’ll be back at my duties in no time. All this rich food and laying about is going to ruin me for real man’s work.”  Marin smiles, “Tebbs, these gentlemen are going to help take back what’s ours from those raiders. Please tell them what happened and answer their questions as best you can.” Tebbs looks you over and says, “Aye Aye Captain, where should I start.” Marin frowns in thought, tell them everything you can remember and anything that might be important.”  The old sailor on the bed nods and pauses a moment to collect his thoughts. 

“Well lads it was like this. We were sailing under a bit of a cloud. We were making the same run our sister ship the Daughter of Cambre has gone down on the previous fall. We were headed up to Icewatch. The trip up was uneventful, but as I say we all felt a bit off because of the other ship. In Icewatch Captain Allois made some good deals and tried to find any news of survivors from the storm.” He looks at Captain Marin before he continues, I seems to make some decision before he continues. “Allois was in a black mood on the way down despite the profits we stood to make. He kept to his cabin except for walking the decks late at night. It put us all in a right funk I tell you. Maybe we somehow sensed what was to happen.”

He pauses to drink a bit of water a glass beside his bed. It is quite a task for him in his current condition. “We were about a week on the downward run from Icewatch when it happened.”  He shudders a bit, “I was coming up on deck to start my watch when I heard a bit of commotion. As I cleared the stairs, I just caught a glimpse of something coming toward me. I was a weapon of some sort I guess, because that’s the last thing I remember until I woke up on deck laid out with a row of corpses. I was still pretty woozy, like I was coming off a three day drunk. Anyway, I managed to crawl into an empty cabin and hide for a bit. There weren’t many on board, just enough to work the rigging and keep her afloat. I was in and out of consciousness. I think a couple of days passed at least. I managed to pull myself together and get into a supply locker. I managed to get some rope and canvas as well as a few tools. I cobbled together a raft from a couple of barrels. It took me a couple more days because I kept falling out. The prize crew must have kept to their stations, because I hardly saw or heard them the whole time. I did hear a few voices once. They were talking about Mermaid’s rest and I’m sure I heard Captain Allois’ voice. He and several of the crew must have still been alive, because there hadn’t been many bodies on the deck. I guess there was another ship, but I never got a look at her. Finally, I managed to collect up a bit of rainwater and some ship’s biscuits and set sail on my raft.” He grins, “she wasn’t the finest ship I’ve ever sailed on. It was rough going I’ll tell you. I was a sea for a week, before I finally caught sight of a piece of land and manage to get ashore. I had to deal with rough seas and even a couple of sharks, but I new I just had to get back to Captain Marin.” Captain Marin pats Tebbs on the shoulder and you see a wetness in his eyes. Tebbs’ voyage must have been harrowing indeed given his present condition. 

Captain Marin speaks with his usual bluster, “Well lads, what do you think about this fine sailor, how many others could have done what he did and make it back alive? Do you have any questions for him?”


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

"As brave a tale as I've ever heard!  I hope to aquit myself half so well if I'm ever in such a situation!"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 15, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Glad to finally make your aquaintance, personally Tebbs.  I am Radoon.  I expect it was night when you finally launched your raft?  Were you able to look back and see anything different about, sorry I didn't catch the name of your ship, or the other one...flags they were flying, way the ships looked...that kind of thing?"

Fo DM only

[sblock]Scott, being that my character is a sailor, if in your plan you want us to ask anything specific or if questioning him may help but I, Mike, can not think of what to ask, help me out.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Tebbs coughs a bit and repositions himself carefully before continuing. He is obviously very weak on his left side. "Aye, I did slip off the ship just after dusk hoping to be well away before it got light again. I didn't see any sign of damage to the Lorrainna Fare as I left her, but as I said my raft wasn't especially seaworthy, so I didn't have much time for sight seeing. I knew I had to be over the horizon before sun rise. I did not get a look at the pirate ship, but she must have been close by. The Lorrainna Fare was still flying the Marin and Son flag and the Cambrean standard a couple of days before, but I didn't look as I left her. I did notice one thing that was odd. Once I was away from the Fare I realized something that had been nagging at me. The ship had had a scent of decay about her. I guess they hadn't bothered to bury the dead. I had been living with it until it had faded into the background, but once I was away I noticed the salt of the sea again rather than the stink of death about the ship."  

For Radoon only [sblock]No special knowledge required. I'm not exactly knowledgeable on the minutia of sailing either. There are a couple of hints in the stories that Marin and Tebbs told, but you are unlikely to be able to put it all together until you get a chance to get out and gather a bit more info from other sources.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2005)

*michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will excuse himself and take a seat by moving a comfortable chair next to the be if there is not already one, and have a seat next to Mr. Tebbes. "Mister Tebbes, I know you are not feeling the best but if you can manage to answer a few more questions I would appreciate it. Now before I start, I dont want you to feel pressured about having an immediate answer, if the answer pops of later in the conversation, then give it to me then, or should it come to you aftger we sail, just send it by messenger."  Before we get started, can I get you some water or anyting?" Turning to look at Captain Marin, MIchael will ask "Captain, could I impose upon you to send for a chart of the area where the ship was taken and the propoesed route that the ship was taking back to her home port?"

Turning back to Mr Tebbes, Michael will say "Shall we begin Mr. Tebbes?"
1. Upon his return to the ship at Icewatch, did you notice a change in the Captain's behavior?   

2.  Did he start to keep unusal hours? Did he seem to be in a foul or distracted mood? Did    he have trouble rembering the hands names and simple nautical facts?

3. Did the ship seem to have an silence about it either before, during or after the attack?

4. Was there any strange weather patterns or unexpected squalls?

5. Were there any deaths or unusally happens before the ship was taken?

6. Did you notice a cloud, a wind, a shark, etc. following you or in close promiety to the ship at various times before it was taken?

7. When the ship was taken, did you recongize anyother voices besides that of the Captain?

8. Did the Captain mention or you observe any special or unusal trades he made?


Michael will then pause the questiong and allow Tebbes to answer at his own pace.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Danar takes a bit of water and then proceeds to answer the questions in his halting, slightly slurred maner. The chart is produced and it is marked up with exact daily positions already. Somehow Captain Marin has reconstructed the voyage with daily posistions and course. The way the chart is marked would suggest that these are known rather than speculative entries as they include time, date, course, speed and weather. 

_1. Upon his return to the ship at Icewatch, did you notice a change in the Captain's behavior? 
2. Did he start to keep unusal hours? Did he seem to be in a foul or distracted mood? Did he have trouble rembering the hands names and simple nautical facts?
_ 

"Well sir, we all noticed a change. It wasn't like Captain Allois to stay in his cabin, especially as we sailed from the harbor."  

OOC: As a bit of a sailor yourself you know if would be more than a little strange for the captain not to be present at that time. 

"Anyway, Biscuit, ah that's Seaman Corbel who runs the galley, said that the Captain was off his food. Biscuit said he sent trays, but they always came back hardly touched. He was locked away in his cabin for almost he whole voyage. A couple of the lads said he come out at night a time or two and prowled around the ship. He climbed the rigging and just rode on top of the mast for over an hour once. I seen him come through the hold late one night, and if had been anyone, but Captain Allois I have said he was drunk, but Captain Allois didn't allow no liquor in his boat. Nary a drop. Anyway, he seemed a bit unsteady and his eyes were bloodshot, his hair was all down in his face, and Captain Allois always kept his hair in proper ponytail tied with a bit 'o ribbon. His nails were long and his clothes looked like he'd been in em a while. We figured he was taking the loss of the Daughter of Cambre hard. She had a bunch of his friends aboard and we thought maybe he had hoped to hear some word of them when we got to icewatch. Like maybe some of them had survived, but we didn't hear nothing like that. I'd say he was distracted, but I didn't really talk to him, so I can say if he was forgettin stuff."

_3. Did the ship seem to have an silence about it either before, during or after the attack?_

"I can't say I remember any silence, I mean a ship at sea is always creaking and clangin, with the sails booming. If that stopped we'd have noticed. I did think I heard a bit of commotion on deck as I was coming up to take a watch. Just more rustling and running about than a normal shift change. I remember thinking their must be a bit of excitement maybe a pod of whales or something that would have everybody taking a look."  

_4. Was there any strange weather patterns or unexpected squalls?_ 

"We had pretty good weather going up and coming back down. Nothing strange for that part of the sea. Now that you mention it though I think maybe there was a fog as I was coming on deck right before I got hit. Maybe the fog is in my mind, it happened so fast. I do remember thinking there was something odd about the light and then I saw the big stick coming at me. I think was like a warclub of some kind and then boom. Next thing I knew I was among the dead rowed up on deck. Believe me waking up like that is an aweful feeling there was Padin Wright next to me with his head caved in and his eyes looking right at me. I don't ever want to go through that again. 'Course I guess it was better than no waking up at all like them others." 

_5. Were there any deaths or unusally happens before the ship was taken?_

"No we were all fine as far as I know, everyone was hale and hardy."  

_6. Did you notice a cloud, a wind, a shark, etc. following you or in close proxemity to the ship at various times before it was taken?_

"I'm not sure what you mean. It was a normal trip, I don't remember anything odd, we did see a good sized pod of whales two days out of Ice Watch, but it would have been strange not to in those waters this time of year."

_7. When the ship was taken, did you recongize anyother voices besides that of the Captain?_

"I thought I heard one of the cabin boys crying and yelling one night. I wanted to help him, but I was really weak and kinda fading in and out at that point. I was in no condition to help anyone." He shudders a bit and tears well up in his eyes as he relates this. "One of the pirates was a woman, I remember hearing her talking to the Captain. She was all high and mighty, talking to him like he was a pet--her dog or something. She was saying 'now be a good little Captain and you'll get a treat to eat. Just get this boat to Mermaid's rest like a good boy.' It was disgusting to hear her treat him that way. I wanted to toss her over for shark bait."  

_8. Did the Captain mention or you observe any special or unusal trades he made?_

"Well, I wasn't in on the trading and the Captain wasn't exactly coming to tell me about it, but I do run the hold. I was the one to figure out how to ballast are cargo. I know he did well because of the size of the cargo of hides and seal skins as well as that hunting stuff the Orcs like so good--Icewatch spears, arrow and those hides that make animals think you are one of them, you know magical stuff that Ice Watch is known for."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 15, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Once the char arrives, MIchael will show it to Tebbess and ask "Mr. Tebbs, to your knowledege is this the usual route the Captain took on his return voyages from Icewatch?" Michael will then turn to Captain Marin and ask "Captain Marin, if you would, could you mark on this map where your other ship was lost, and if it to was on a regular path on her return journey from Icewatch?" "And could you tell me if your sons route was a usual one for a company ship/"

Michael will once again direcet his attention to asking Tebbes questions.

"Mr. Tebbes, the next few questions may prove a little embarassing to you or make you uncomfortable, but it is critical that you answer them. Okay?" 

1.While on your last few voyages to Icewatch or other ports did you hear of or see your Captain meet with unusal individuals or attend any unusual gatherings?

2. Did you know of or hear about any gambling debits or finicial difficutiels that the Captain may have been in ?  I am not talking about Marin and Son I am referring to the Captain personally?

3. Do ou know about any disreputaible associates the Captain hade?

4. Were there any usuually cargo configurations required for this retrun trip or was it pretty much the same type of cargo?  Any large or exceptional unusal crates/bales?

5. Did you hear Biscut comment on any food spoiling or milk curdling, the presecne of an unusal amount of mold or spoilage?

6. Exactly what type of magical stuff did the Captain barter for? I am unfamilar with Icewatch so if you could inform me I would appreciate it?

7. So is it correct to say that the Captain really on came out at night?

8. How many days were you from Icewatch when the attack occured?

9. Were there any unusaly ships or watercraft in Icewatch during your port visit that sailed at the same time or earlier than your ship?

10. At any time during your captative or just before, did you ever feel cold or warmth drain from your body.

At the end of this list of questions, Michael will pause and ask the others, if they would care to question Mr. Tebbes for a bit


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Captain Marin scratches his head for bit and struggles to read the chart, he finally carries it over to the window sill and marks a spot very nearly passed over by the Lorrianna Fare on its journey to Ice Watch. The journey down swings further west to take advantage of the tides and currents flowing south. He says, "that's our usual route, it is the one used by many captains as it avoids most of the hazards and makes good use of currents. A bolder captain might make at most 3 days better time there and back by sailing closer to reefs, ice flows and other hazards, but I don't encourage my people to push it that hard."  

_1.While on your last few voyages to Icewatch or other ports did you hear of or see your Captain meet with unusal individuals or attend any unusual gatherings?_

"Well sir, Captains and hold mates they don't exactly move in the same social circles. I haven't heard any strange stories like that either. I do know he was asking around in Ice Watch for news of the lost Daughter of Cambre."

_2. Did you know of or hear about any gambling debts or financial difficulties that the Captain may have been in ? I am not talking about Marin and Son I am referring to the Captain personally?_

"I don't believe that Captain Allois was a gambling man. As far as I know they made good money and paid us well and on time. That's more than you can say for most."

_3. Do you know about any disreputaible associates the Captain had?_

"Beggin your pardon sir, but begining to insult the Captain here, and I don't much like it. He was a good fellow if a bit aloof and he didn't go consortin with any scum."

_4. Were there any usuually cargo configurations required for this retrun trip or was it pretty much the same type of cargo? Any large or exceptional unusal crates/bales?_

"No sir that lot was pretty standard for an Icewatch run. As I say it was a bit more than usual, but the same kinda stuff we usually get. I packed it up right and proper, had the ship rolling smooth and level."  

_5. Did you hear Biscuit comment on any food spoiling or milk curdling, the presence of an unusal amount of mold or spoilage?_

"Not to speak ill of the dead, but ole Biscuit, he was one to complain, and you know the food from Icewatch isn't too good anyway. He was complaining that the taters they sold us was a bit mouldy and the meat a bit on the fat and gristly side."

_6. Exactly what type of magical stuff did the Captain barter for? I am unfamilar with Icewatch so if you could inform me I would appreciate it?_

"Well sir, the folk up there are kinda primative like. The living is hard. The people they mostly feed themselves by hunting and fishing and such. They hunt seal, walrus, polar bear and even some whale from the ice if you can believe it. Despite being land lubbers and primatives they are sorta canny when it comes to magicin stuff. They make magic knives, spears and arrows mostly. They also make magic furs and hides, stuff that will keep you warm and dry even in the snow and rain. The also got those hides that fool animals into thinking you're one of them. They make darker stuff up there too, stuff dealing with the dead, but don't ever deal in that."  

OOC: More later.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

_I wonder if Allois set the whole thing up? I started getting suspicious during Tebbs' initial story, and his answers to Michael's questions aren't really answering my suspicions. Sounds like neither he nor Marin will entertain the notion, though. I'll keep it as a working hypothesis._


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 16, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I get the same feeling, though I think he may have been forced into setting it up.  He did not seem to comfortable about the whole thing.  If it were his idea, I think he may have been more controlling about it, he seemed like he did not want to look the crew in the eyes.  But I think we need to find out more about him.

Scott, have I heard of him?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

OOC: With the exception of Michael Storm, all of you have met Marin's son Allois at one time or another. None of you had more than a passing aqainatance with him. He seemed very much an unexceptional man living in the shadow of his father's achievements and strong personality. He was quietly competent, but not blessed with people skills. He tended to take the oppinion of the last person he spoke with.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

After pausing for some more water and to take a vile looking concoction of herbs, Tebbs continues to answer Michaels questions, but it is clear he is starting to become tired. His speech becoming more labored.

_8. How many days were you from Icewatch when the attack occured?_

"It was the sixth day down from Icewatch, I was just before dusk as the shift was changing." 

_9. Were there any unusaly ships or watercraft in Icewatch during your port visit that sailed at the same time or earlier than your ship?_

"Icewatch gets a lot of ships this time of year, but I don't remember any that I would consider out of place. Indeed there were several that were familiar to me because they often make the run as we did."

_10. At any time during your captivity or just before, did you ever feel cold or warmth drain from your body._

"I was a bit after I woke up, so it is hard to say. I was in such a poor state. I do remember waking up once and feeling unusually cold, but as I say it could have been the fever on me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2005)

MIcahel will ask Tebbes if he is able to answer a few more questions. If Tebbes says he is not able Michael will end it, if Tebbes says he thinks he can answer a few more then Michael will do the following:

      Micahel will use sense motive regarldess on Tebbes. Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +5_, getting*       [16,5] = (21)*

      Michael will then will reask each of the questions he asked before but in a calarifcation manner, pertending he forgot or is unsure of what Tebbes said in his first answer. Michael will glance down at his notes while he asks the questions. 

OCC: This is a very common investigative tool.

While reasking the questions Michale will use his Diplomacy skill to interrogate Tebbes in a very offhanded way. Hopefullly it will be unnoticalbe but all to a few.

MIchael Stormrolls _1d20 +9 _, getting *[13,9] = (22) for his interrogation of TEbbes.*

*WAs any new information developed ?*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Tebbs does try and go through the questions again. You sense that he really wants to help and that his is very loyal to the Marins. As you work through the questions again you don't really develop anything new, but it does become clear that Tebbs is having some memory problems, doubtless from injury and all he has suffered. He has a very loose grasp of the time after the attack. Clearly he was in quite a daze during the time he was trying to make good his escape. He could have missed a lot. Finally, he seems to be getting very tired and weak. Greta fusses over him a bit and gives you some withering looks. 

OOC: One last shot at questions for Tebbs and we'll move on later this evening.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

OOC: James will be unable to post for another week and a half due to travel, he did give me an update via email, but I left it at work, so I'll get his questions up in the morning. I'm going to go ahead and move on and I'll put his post in this space tomorrow morning.

Morwyn is interested in the raft Tebbs built.  _Where did he assemble it on 
board; particularly where was he that one person, particularly one in such bad 
physical condition, could launch the make-shift vessal, yet still remain hidden 
from even a skeleton crew moving about the deck and rigging?  (btw, the term 
skeleton crew seems particularly ominous under the circumstances; 'The ship had 
had a scent of decay about her'.)_

Tebbs says, “perhaps I made too much of the vessel I built. I lashed two small 
casks together and hung a bit of canvas between for a seat. I stuck an oar in an 
upturned bunghole and using a stave a crossbar with a yard of canvas for a bit 
of a sail and another oar for a rudder. I did all this in an unused aft cabin 
and simply dropped the lot over the side and jumped in to launch her.”  

_How long was he afloat on his raft before being picked up?  Any chance the raft 
is available for inspection?_

Tebbs relates that he was on the raft more than 3 days, but less than a week. It is still in the Crosscroft Isles as far as he knows. He managed to get the rest of the way back to Cambre by commercial ships.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2005)

*Hotel of the White Wake*

Tebbs is clearly exhasted from the exertions of telling his tale. Captain Marin says, "Alright gentlemen, I don't think there is anything more to be gained here tonight."  He ushers you all back to the study and takes the time to view the Rumpled Bedsheet once more through the telescope. Devon enters to say that "Mr. Lockspur has gone down to the ship, but will return with a report this evening."  The Captain turns from the telescope and nods approvingly. "They are getting ready to put her in the water. Fine work they've done. Greta remind me to send them a bonus."  He returns to his study looking more than a little tired himself. "Its time for you to have a look at your new ship. Please go down to the dockyard and watch her put to sea. You have my letters of credit, feel free to use it for legitimate expenses and I'll re-emburse you. If you would do me the honor of taking breakfast with me at the Cresting Wave tavern near Pier Seven at 5 in the morning and we'll give you a proper send off. I leave the details of this operation to you. There are too many details I don't know for me to manage from here. If there is nothing further Devon will see you out."  He looks visably tired and sags heavily in his chair. Devon waits by the door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 17, 2005)

*Michael Storm*

Michael will stand up and thank the Captain for offering this opportunity to him and comment that he will meet the captain for breakfeast the next morning. MIchael will then nod to the gentlmen and say " Till tomorrow then, gentlemen " and walk from the study.

For the DM Only [sblock]As per my earlier email i will set those plans in motion. Further I would like to look into any gossip about Aloyis and perhaps any debits etc. The information can be forwarded to me[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

You make your way out of the Hotel and into the streets of Cambre. The sun is setting, but it is still warm and the main street in front of the Hotel continues to be a press of semi-,demi- and regular humanity. The doorman directs you to a side street which will take you to the dry docks. Blessedly, this street is much less crowded. Morwyn walks up to two sailors one of whom is breathing hard. They pick up their gear and as a group you find yourselves entering the side street. The street is lined with shops many of which are closing up for the night and taverns which are just starting to come to life. 

For Michael Storm only [sblock]You see a familiar towering figure coming up the side street toward you. He is still couple of blocks down the hill, but his size makes him easy to spot even at this distance.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

The traffic on the street is mostly shop keepers making their was home or a few people fresh from work stopping in at taverns for a drink before going home. The smell of food being prepared wafts pleasantly from several open windows and doors. A gentle breeze blows up from the shore cooling the oppressive heat just a little and rustling trash and debris along the sides of the street. A group of kids play on a walled in flat roof nearby hidden from view, but their game is audible on the street below. Musicians warm up at one tavern with a garishly painted sign of dancing girls in frilly costumes down the street and to you right. 

OOC: Please make one listen and one spot check and post them. You may read all the spoilers listed with numbers lower than you roll. Please don't read the higher ones. For example if you got a 12 on your listen check you would read only the first two and ignore the rest under listen check. If you rolled a 28 on your spot check you would read all the listen check spoilers. Finally, make an initative check so I can organize your actions relative to each other. 

Listen Check 10 or less [sblock]The kids on the roof top are laughing and seem to be enjoying their game.[/sblock] 

Listen Check 11-15 [sblock]You over hear the younger of the two sailors telling Morwyn of an encounter with a large angry man that he ran from earlier. It is difficult to get the details, but appearently the man intended to do several anatomicly unlikely things to the young sailor such as rip off his arms and beat him senseless with them.[/sblock]

Listen Check 16-20 [sblock]You hear chairs scraping and a bottle break on a stone floor in a building somewhere in front of you.[/sblock]

Listen Check 21-25 [sblock]Excited if slightly drunken voices are raised in anger at 'sea dog scum'.[/sblock]

Listen Check 26+ [sblock]You hear the sound of running feet just inside a tavern door a few feet ahead and to the left.[/sblock]


Spot check 10 or less [sblock]You look up your curiosity drawn by the sound of the children playing. A group of pigeons is coming to roost on a roof top nearby.[/sblock]

Spot check 11-15 [sblock]You glimpse a man stepping quickly into a tavern in front of you.[/sblock]

Spot Check 16-20 [sblock]The man entering the tavern is large and has several tattoos. Something about him suggested that he is a land lubber.[/sblock]

Spot Check 21-25 [sblock]The man entering the tavern had been coming out and quickly reversed course after seeing your group.[/sblock]

Spot Check 26+ [sblock]Despite the relative dimness inside compared to the brightness where you stand you see a shadowing figures gesturing animatedly in a dark tarvern window. One of them points directly at your group.[/sblock]

OOC: Actions, if any based on what you saw? No peeking at the checks you didn't roll high enough for!


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 17, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlock)*

Michael has the following rolls?

[MIchael Stormrolls _0 +4_ getting *[10,4] = (14)*
MIchael Stormrolls _1d20 + 4_ getting *[2,4] = (6)*
MIchael Stormrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting *[20,4] = (24)*
MIchael Stormrolls _1d20 _ getting *[5,4] = (9)*
MIchael Stormlls _1d20 + 4_ getting *[19,4] = (23)*

*Spot Checks*

MIchael Stormro_d20 + 6_ getting *[15,6] = (21)*
MIchael Stormrolls _d20 + 6_, getting *[12,6] = (18)*
MIchael Stormrolls _1d20 + 6_, getting *[13,6] = (19)*
MIchael Stormrolls _1d20 + 6_, getting *[12,6] = (18)*
MIchael Stormrolls _1d20 + 6_, getting *[6,6] = (12)*


*for the dm only [sblock] I will leave the party and head over to the lumbering figure[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC: I'm sorry, my directions were unclear. You just make one spot check and one listen check. Then only read the posts you rolled high enough to read, so your first listen check was a 14, you would only read the first two spoilers under listen check. Your first spot roll was a 21, so you can read all but the last of the spot check spoilers. Does that clairfy? Go ahead and roll initative as well, and that way I'll know when your actions occur realative to each other.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 17, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlock)*

Michale Stormrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting *[18,4] = (22) for INitative*

*For the DM only [sblock] I will try to get Gronds attention and signal a heads up, I will then contiune to walk to Grond but keeping my eye on the doorway.[/sblock]*


*OCC for the DM only [sblock]Scott, Michael will be very leary of the group of sailors given his past history, so he is going to be slow to warm to them or really engage with them in anything but business related matters. Grond of course will be a little overprotective of Michales, especially when they do get on the ship, making it a pain for anyone to see him much less approach him while on the ship.[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

OOC: I went back and posted Morwyn's questions and Tebbs' answers here.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2101914&postcount=120


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage*

Initiative Check: Rook rolls _1d20+7_, getting *[11,7] = (18)*

Spot Check: Rook rolls _1d20+8_, getting *[6,8] = (14)*

Listen Check: Rook rolls _1d20_, getting *[14] = (14) *

*OOC: Oops - Should have added 8 to the Listen roll. Forgot my ranks. So that roll should actually have been a 22. Also typed the wrong modifier for the Spot check -- that one should have been +10, so the roll is 16. I'll get it right one of these days.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

Since people stepping into doorways are probably common occurrences on crowded docks, I'll continue walking and wait to see how Morwyn reacts to the sailors' tale. I will, of course, keep up an appropriate level of vigilance for moving through this type of crowd.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon rolls 1d20+5, getting [16,5] = (21) for listen check

Radoon rolls 1d20 +12, getting [2,12] = (14) for spot check

Radoon rolls 1d20 +2, getting [18,2] = (20) for initiative


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Was the man stepping quickly into the tavern facing forward, sideways or backwards in relation to the tavern entrance?

And did he step into the same area as where I heard the excited voices yelling about sea dogs? Where I think there might be a fight brewing?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

The man was coming out facing you, saw your group and turned around to re-enter the tavern. I was the same place where immediately afterward you heard the sounds of a possible fight brewing.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Not wanting to end up in a brawl before our departure, I will make my way to the opposite side of the street and motion for the others in the group to do the same.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlock)*

Michael, will speed up slightly and go to the other side of the street perferiable  ahead of the doorway in question.

FOR THE DM ONLY [SBLOCK]MICHACEL IS TRYING TO GET CLOSER TO GROND OR WITHING RANGE OF GROND SHOULD HE HAVE TO MOVE QUICKLY TO SUPPORT MICHAEL. I SENSE A FIGHT IS BREWING AND I WANT MY BACKUP TO ACTUALLY HAVE MY BACK. MICHAEL DOES NOT REALLY TRUST THESE SAILOR TYPES. ALSO IF PRATICABLE, MICHAEL IS GOING TO REACH FOR A THUNDERSTONE WHICH HE KEEPS HIDDIN IN HIS GLOVES(SLEIGHT OF HAND) AND HAVE IT READY TO THROW Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +6_, getting *[11,6] = (17)[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

Michael Storm quicken's his pace moving just in front of Morwyn and the young sailor who had been leading the group. Rook continues to walk behind Morwyn, while Radoon follows just turning to move to the other side of the street and the other sailor brings up the rear carrying a heavy load. A man leaps out the window onto Radoon gaining surprise. Suddenly, the door to the tavern Rook is just passing bursts open and a large tattooed man points to the young sailor beside Morwyn and shouts, "that's the pervert, get him and his sea dog friends!"  A dozen burly young men come out the door to attack your group. Most are unarmed, but a couple wield bottles and one man stoops to pick up a discarded barrel stave from the side of the street. From the look of these men it isn't hard to deduce they are local pig farmers and swampers who hunt and crab in the surrounding swamps come to town looking for trouble. They smell of beer and cheap spirits. Most are wearing leather armor. They seem intent on surrounding your small group and giving you a beating. 

Radoon is struck by the leaping man he attempts to Grapple Radoon. OOC: Make an opposed Grapple check vs. a 15. (grapple is 1d20+bab+str mod.)

A bottle is thrown from another window at Michael, but goes over his shoulder trailing a small amount of beer onto his shirt and shattering on the street beyond him.  

OOC: Initative order as follows--Michael 22, Radoon 20, Rook 18, Pig farmers 16, Jack Swift (young sailor) 16, Morwyn 13, Thomas River 8. 

See the attached spreadsheet for a simple map of the situation. I used initials or first two letters and PF for pig farmer for your attackers. TPF is the leader.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 18, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will take a 5 foot step back, raise his hands  and say "AUDIOR" in a commanding voice.

For the dm only[sblock]When Michael raises his hands he will toss the thunderstone at the position of Pig Farm #8, this should miss most of the party as well as get a good number of the attackers in the blast.  Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting *[18,4] = (22)[/sblock]*


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon rolls 1d20+6, getting [16,6] = (22) - grapple check

I will try and tumble out of the way or tumble as he lands on me depending how it goes.

I assume he is surprising me so I would be acting in fighting defensivly so I get the +3 AC resulting in a roll of:

Radoonrolls 1d20+8, getting [9,8] = (17) - tumble check if needed.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

Suddenly the quiet side street is a chaotic melee. Shouting men fill the street. A man in a stained leather jerkin leaps from a window at the old sailor landing squarely on him, but despite his appearent age Radoon remains lithe and skillful. With a deft move he slips from his attackers grasp and rolls away coming up in a knife fighters crouch. (Now at F11) Michael Storm, the tall man in black and silver at the head of the group had been gesturing to someone down the street, but whirls with amazing speed reacting to the attack almost as it happens. A thrown beer bottle flys over his shoulder, but only a small amount of beer makes contact. His arms come up and in a commanding voice he shouts a single word "AUDIOR" and a man in the center of the group coming from the tavern looks down at his feet just as a thunderous boom rocks the street. Birds leap from the roof tops sreeching in distress as their wings snap with paniced flight. A small pane of glass in the tavern door shatters from the noise and rains down to the pavement. The voices of children shouting in alarm reach the street from the rooftop. Several men grab their ears distracted and paniced by the sudden sound. 

Fortitude saves (1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=8, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=15)

Morwyn is closest to the boom and and reacts (1d20+6=7) with a stunned expression his hands also going to his ears. 

OOC: Still waiting for Rooks action before we continue.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC: Revised Init. order as follows--Michael 22, Radoon 20, Rook 18, Pig farmers 16, Jack Swift (young sailor) 16, Deafenend Pig Farmers (PF 1, 8, 6, 12--still inside doorway) 12, Morwyn 9, Thomas River 8. 

For Michael Storm only [sblock]You got 4 of 8 and only one party member--not too bad. Grond is running up the street, but was a couple of blocks away, so will be a few rounds reaching you.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC   -  Scott you mention F11 by my character.  What does this refer to?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC: Look at the map again. It has a grid of letters and numbers. I figured that is where you tumble would put you. I wasn't going to update the whole map until everyone is done acting, but I wanted to indicate where you were. Please use the same grid reference to tell where you are moving in the future. You didn't specify, so I choose a likely place for you to end up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

OOC:  Sorry it's taking me so long to post.  I only get a chance between 04:00 and 06:00 in the morning and sometimes in the evening after work I can grab a few minutes.  Even if I had Internet access at work, we're monitered pretty closely due to HIPAA security standards and I couldn't post from there.

Rook will move to F11 and attempt to hit P1 (the one who jumped on Radoon) with a fist.  I'm still uncertain about the AoO rules, so I'll attempt to tumble into position to avoid them.

Rook rolls _1d20+12_, getting *[3,12] = (15) (Tumble Check) *

Rook rolls *1d20+5**, getting **[12,5] = (17) (to Hit) *

Rook rolls _1d3+2_, getting *[2,2] = (4) (damage, non-lethal)*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

OOC: Scott:  I took Improved Unarmed Strike for that feat we discussed -- I haven't posted my character yet, so I wanted to make sure you knew.

Also, the whole not being able to change the color of my text is starting to bug me -- once I copy text from Invisible Castle, I can't change back to white!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC for Rook: Radoon tumbled back to F11, there is no opponent adjacent to F11 anyway, to attack PF1 Rook will need to go to D11. You will not be leaving a threatened square, so no risk of attack of opportunity. I'll assume you tumble anyway, because it looks cool. I looked at you draft sheet and came up with an AC of 19 or 20 when dodging. If this is incorrect let me know.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2005)

*OOC: Rook*

Scott,

If dodging, I'm actually AC 21 (4 for Dex, 5 for Armor, 1 for _Skirmish_ since I moved 10' or more, and 1 for Dodge. Also, how does the _Skirmish_ damage bonus work with non-lethal damage? I forgot to add that d6 to my damage roll.

Additionally, is _Blooded_ one of the feats you have to take at first level? If so, I'd rather go ahead and take that one instead of Improved Unarmed Strike. It didn't say in the description, so I assumed I could take it later. It's in Forgotten Realms.

Mike

Rook rolls _1d6_, getting *[2] = (2) (Skirmish damage bonus, just in case)*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

The large black form of Rook tumbles into action. He now faces the grubby pig farmer that had leaped on Radoon; the sound of a quick jab to the chin is lost among the din of frigtened birds. One of the farmers (PF7) responds to Rook's attack on his friend with a clumsey blow of his own, but does not connect with Rook who's reflexs allow him to avoid the blow easily. The others near Rook are still shaking off the effects of the blast, and don't react to him yet. The biggest and toughest of the farmers (TPF) grabs the startled Morwyn, who is still recovering from the blast, and knocks him to the ground (4 points non-leathal damage) and rushes past after young Jack Swift (now at E8). Jack angered at the assult on his boss, checks his desire to flee tosses a punch at the man, but it bounces harmlessly of the studded leather jack protecting the man's chest. Two of the farmers (PF10 and 11) move to cut off any retreat back the way you came (now at E and F 14) they exchange blows with Thomas Rivers who has pulled a belaying pin that was concealed in his loosefitting trousers. He cracks one a stout blow on the head (5 points non-leathal damage), but the man remains standing. He weaves drunkenly, but wether this is a result of drink or the blow no one is sure. Thomas takes a cuff on the shoulder (2 points non-leathal damage), but is undetered. Two of the men (PF2 and 3) move up more cautiously on Michael Storm (now at C4 and 5), but their attempts to punch him are unsucessful. The rest of the drunken land lubbers move into action. One (PF4) moves up trying to kick Morwyn, but misses. He tries again and misses again as Morwyn stands up. The leader of the Pig Farmers also tries to kick Morwyn as he rises. But something has changed in the young sailor. The man who rises from the ground has a tauntness and power about him not previously evident. His eyes are red and a fierce snarl is on his face and an almost animal growl escapes past gritted teeth. A couple more farmers move toward Rook, but are unable to hit him.

OOC: Here is the revised map. Actions for round 2?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2005)

OOC: If blooded is listed as a 'regional' feat then you must take it at first level, otherwise you can take it any time.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 19, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon gets up from his tumble, a little dissapointed that no one is close to him.  He takes a quick look at the scene and will throw a dagger at Pig Farmer 6 and 7.  Since Rook tried to help him, he will return the favor.

do we re-roll initiative or do we keep the same for the battle?

Also what is the distance of each square? So I can give the correct ranged attacks


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

OOC: OK, nix on the Improved Unarmed Strike - I'll pick it up later.  I'll take Blooded as my third feat, which gives me +2 Initiative and +2 Spot.

Also, don't forget I have Mobility, which gives me +4 AC vs. Attacks of Opportunity caused by movement.

Rook - I'll tumble through E10 to F9, flanking TPF and attacking him with a fist.

Rook rolls _1d20+12_, getting *[8,12] = (20) Tumble Check *

Rook rolls _1d20+5_, getting *[3,5] = (8) To Hit (almost certainly a miss)*

Rook rolls _1d3+2_, getting *[3,2] = (5) and *Rook rolls *1d6**, getting **[1] = (1) for Damage *

*OOC: Why the heck can't I break 10 on my d20 rolls?  You'd think on the average one out of every two rolls would be over 10!*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: I think it would be more "realistic" if we re-rolled initiative each round.  Rook may be distracted by one of his teammates, he may get his footwork wrong, or something else may happen to slow him down a bit.  On the other hand, just the opposite may be true as well.

Since it takes a while to read, roll, post, etc. anyway, it shouldn't be nearly as much trouble to re-roll initiative each time as it is when playing face to face.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2005)

OOC: The squares are 5' on a side. We will keep the same init. for the battle, unless you are unhappy with yours?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2005)

OOC: The dice are indeed frowning on Rook, thanks for the heads up on mobility, it is important to keep me up on such info. For now we'll stick with fixed init. because it is easier for me and one less thing to keep up with as you learn the boards, but I will reconsider in he future.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Scott,

When I throw my daggers< what are my minuses to hit with the blunt end?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC: You will be at -4 to hit in order deal non-leathal damage. This should not be a problem for Radoon since they are only AC 13.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Micahel will take a 5' step to E6. When he arrives he will raise his arms and say Occular in a commanding voice.



For the DM only [sblock]When Michael reaches E6 he will throw a flashstone at the two opponets attacking him. Note he will be out of the 5' radius by stepping back first. This will also move him closer to a supportive postions for the young sailor. Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 8_
, getting *[12,8] = (20)[/sblock]*


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

In  that case...Radoon will throw 2 daggers at seperate targets on either side of Rook.  This would be Pig farmer 6, D-10, and Pig farmer 7, d-12.  Trying to do stun damage, the rolls are as follows...

Radoon rolls 1d20+6, getting [18,6] = (24) - 4 =20
Radoon rolls 1d20+6, getting [13,6] = (19) -4 = 15

Since you told me their AC, I will go ahead and roll damage, no crit hits and not throwing my good dagger.  I also did remember to figure in my minuses for using both hands,

Radooon rolls 1d4+3, getting [2,3] = (5)
Radoon rolls 1d4+3, getting [4,3] = (7)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

Michael steps smoothly back from the two men in front of him. Again his arms go up in what must be a magical gesture and says 'Occular'  in his powerful voice, a bright flash of light errupts in front of the pig farmers, who seem slowed by the attack. Michael is now standing behind and between Morwyn and Jack Swift. 

At almost the same time, Radoon draws and balanced throwing dagger with each hand and smoothly tosses them in one motion. The daggers tumble in the air and strike a pig farmer on either side of Rook hilt first at the same time. One of the men is hit squarely in the forehead and goes down (PF6). The other pig farmer is still up, but doesn't look as confident.

Rook begins a tumble away from his opponents an instant after the daggers strike. After an impressive display of tumbling Rook takes a swing at the large Tattooed Pig Farmer, but Rooks aim is off, perhaps distracted by the chaos of the moment. 

Having been missed by Rook, the farmer continues to attack Jack Swift. He fists flash out twice striking the young man both times, while young Swift tries to return a blow at the same time he instead manages to lean right into the larger more capible fighter's fist. Jack Swift rocks back on his heels then falls on his ass and finally tumbles back on the ground unmoving. The grin on the big man's face fades as he turns his attention to the snarling horror that had seems an easy victom only seconds before. 

The other sailor also has his hands full the two pig farmers facing him are a bit more wary of his belaying pin and while they don't manage to hit him they do make a strong effort throwing punches and weaving away from the pin. After their attempts he tries an attack of his own, but he does not manage to hit them either. OOC: Thomas is last on the init. list, but I went ahead and listed his action for convinience.  

The Pig Farmers gather themselves to continue the assult. One (PF5) pursues the tumbling Rook, but can't manage to hit him. Another, (PF8) charges around his fallen companion and lands a well aimed blow on Rooks side (missed my crit check by 1!!!) doing 3 points of non-leathal damage. Two men move up on Radoon, including the one hit just it with a dagger (PF1 and PF7), but only one manages to land a glancing blow (2 points non-leathal damage). 

The raging Morwyn attacks with startling ferocity as he swings (1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=18) with both fists putting extra power into each blow. His first blow striking (1d3+7=8) a pig farmer (PF9) and putting him on the ground. His other blow against the Tattooed pig farmer hits (1d3+5=8) and is equally powerful, but the man remains up. 

Actions for round 3?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will attack the two who have engaged him, but not throwing any longer.  I will quick draw my good dagger and my other and wollup one pig farmer with the hilt of each, providing the dice rolls are good.

I am assuming I will not be at any minuses to hit with the hilt since we are no longer ranged?

PF-7 Radoon rolls 1d20+7, getting [12,7] = (19)  producing Radoon rolls 1d4+4, getting [2,4] = (6)

PF-1 Radoon rolls 1d20+7, getting [19,7] = (26) - crit hit producing Radoon rolls 1d4+4, getting [4,4] = (8) x2 = 16


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

Rook will tumble through E8 and E7 to land in D6, attacking PF3.

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [5,12] = (17) to Tumble

Rook rolls 1d20+5, getting [7,5] = (12) to Hit, missing AC 13

OOC: "#%@&%* @^#$&%!"


----------



## Erland (Mar 20, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The raging Morwyn attacks with startling ferocity as he swings (1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=18) with both fists putting extra power into each blow. His first blow striking (1d3+7=8) a pig farmer (PF9) and putting him on the ground. His other blow against the Tattooed pig farmer hits (1d3+5=8) and is equally powerful, but the man remains up.




OOC: Scott, if Morwyn is raging, then his effective Attack Bonus is +10 (BAB +5, and S +5)

I presume you used Power Attack to reduce his AB.  That reduction would correspond to an increase in damage.  However, I think there's a problem with the math: either his attack bonus should be +8 instead of +6 (-2 or -4), or the damage should be +9/+7 (S +5/+3 Power Attack +4) instead of +7/+5 (S +5/+3 Power Attack +2).

Since I'm able to log on (today only), I'll take a try at round 3 actions.

IC: I'll concentrate both attacks on the Tattooed pig farmer:
primary attack (1d20 + 6=26)
for a critical hit
Morwynrolls 1d20+6, getting [12,6] = (18)
crit threat
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=68606

and a hit
secondary attack (1d20+6=23)

Doing damage of:
critical hit (2d3 + 18=22)
and
secondary damage (1d3 + 7=9)
for a total of 31 points, non-lethal

OOC: I took -4 to hit for a Power Attack of +4; also note that without armor and raging, my AC is 11 (10 +1 natural armor +2 Dex -2 Rage)


----------



## Erland (Mar 20, 2005)

OOC: I forgot to format for EZBoard on my crit threat.

Sorry Scott, my bad about the math; I was forgetting the -2 for fighting two fisted.  That makes my AB +4 instead of +6, but I don't think that makes a difference, except possibly to the critical threat followup.

I'll try rolling multiple dice at a later time; since this was my first real attempt, I wanted to keep things simple.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will stand his ground and draw his rapier. He will also at this time say in a firm commanding voice "Grond to me".


For the DM Only [sblock]Michael will also use this as an opportunity to ready the thunderstone and flashstone in his left hand. As he is speak Grond's name he will also try to stage it like it is a summoning. Not for sure which dice i will need to roll or what type of check i will need to make. Do you have any idea?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC: For Radoon, getting a critical hit is is two stage process. First, you need a d20 roll in your range 19-20 for a typical dagger. At this point you have a critical threat. You now need to make a second attack roll at the same bonuses as the first. If this roll would be a hit you have then made a critical hit and get to do double damage. Think of it almost like getting an extra attack--if the second attack succeds then you get to do the extra damage. I'll go ahead and let this one stand, but in future make the second roll.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

Michael Storm draws a rapier with a flourish and begins to move his other hand in magical gestures. He says "Ground to me".  Currently, no opponent faces him. 

With remarkable speed Radoon produces a pair of daggers and strikes out with the hilts, the first blow catches the pig farmer in the solar plexus and as the wind wheezes out of him he topples to the ground. The other blow is a flawlessly aimed uppercut to the jaw of the second farmer which literally lifts the man off his feet. He is unconscious before he hits the ground with a meaty thump. (PF6 was already down Radoon just took out PF1 and 7). 

Rook is in motion once again tumbling through the melee. The nearest two farmers swing at him, but their blows are almost comical in their inability to even get close to the tumbling black man. As he tumbles past the leader of the pig farmers things change, the man’s foot lashes out in a vicious kick that connects with Rook’s shoulder (5 points of non-lethal damage). Rook ends his tumble in a slightly miscalculated attack that narrowly misses the pig farmer now before him, perhaps owing to the surprisingly well aimed blow by the kicking farmer. The big man is no ordinary farm boy and battles with a skill suggesting some years of experience as a fighter. Owing to more bad luck the farmer Rook tried to hit had picked up a barrel stave earlier and takes a swing at Rook. (I am assuming you did not take improved unarmed strike so the man gets an attack of opportunity as he is armed and you are not.) However, the curved stave proves to be a poor weapon and the man misses. Undaunted he swings again and once more Rook easily avoids the blow. If the stave were only somewhat larger Rook might enjoy the breeze in this late afternoon heat. Another farmer (PF2) steps up and is similarly unable to hit Rook. 

A farmer (PF5) steps up beside Radoon once again giving him two opponents, but seeing the pile of unconscious farmers before him they are wary of his blades and do not attack, but merely take a defensive stance (total defense). They look rather nervous and seem to wish they were back in the tavern with a mug before them. 

The leader has some fear in his eyes, but continues to attack Morwyn, however, he is unable to hit the raging sailor this time. Another sailor (PF4) takes a swing as well, but is equally unsuccessful. 

The last of the men to exit the tavern steps up beside Morwyn and Rook to take a swing, but between the earlier blast and his prodigious consumption of alcohol this day it isn’t clear if he intended to hit Rook or Morwyn. 

Meanwhile, Tom Rivers continues to trade blows with the two pig farmers he faces. The belaying pin seems to be evening the odds and Thomas manages to put one of the farmers on the ground, but not before taking a staggering blow from the other. He seems near collapse as well, but remains on his feet belaying pin in hand. 

Morwyn’s turn finally comes and he unleashes his rage and power on the tattooed leader of the attacking farmers. His blows crash into the torso of the farmer with a loud double thud, his studded leather armor smilingly no impediment to the power of the strikes. One of the blows strikes with such force that Michael and Rook who are close by hear the sound of ribs cracking. The man staggers under the force of the blows and his eyes start to roll back in his head, but somehow he manages to stay on his feat and bring his fists up for more. Clearly, his is hurting. 

Children are now looking down from a nearby roof top shouting encouragement, but you can’t be sure which side they favor. A few faces appear in nearby windows checking out the action as well. 

Actions for round 4?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

OOC: 

For Michael Storm only: [sblock]This is going to be difficult to pull off in broad daylight. I assume you plan to toss the flash and thunder stones behind the two pig farmers just before Grond enters the area off effect. He will then have to cover 15 feet in the aftermath in order to reach the bad guys. I would call this a complex skill check. You'll need to succeed at sleight of hand, an attack (only to hit AC 5, but a natural one could be problematic), perform, and bluff. That's going to be pretty tricky. Your chances might be better in a dark enclosed environment. Who do you wish to fool? Just the two pig farmers close to you? For that you'd only need to beat like DC15. For the rest of the party members more like DC20 as some of them are actually facing Grond's approach. To fool people looking down from high windows or the roofs would be more like a DC30 and remember we are talking 3 checks. If Grond knows the routine he can attempt to aid your checks. For any of the skills he gets a DC 15 or better on you'd get a plus 2.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]I think i will just wait till he arrives, I was readying the stones just in I needed them in the future. No I will let it be assumed by all having heard the affect, that he arrived as just a normal summoning spell, nothing special. When he does get close enought i will have him most likely perfrom a bull rush . HOw many rounds away is he at this point/[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC

Scott,

I am confused.  I thought If you rolled a 19 or 20, before bonuses on to hit roll it was a crit hit and u just rolled one time for damage and doubled it.  In my case, I must roll a 17-20 before bonuses.  I don't understand why I must roll twice to see if I hit, I undertand the other way where I rolled again to see where on his body I hit, is that what youa re referring to?

I want to play correctly so I will modify my post, but I am unclear on the proper procedure here.

Sorry


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

OOC: The you usually get a hit with those high rolls. The second roll is a balance feature. Remember than many times really weak opponents only hit with they roll a nutural 20. Thus, if that is all it takes to have a crit you'll have the weakest opponents doing double damage whenever they get a hit. Not a logical situation. That's why it takes two sucessful rolls to do double damage. First you have to get an unmodified roll in your range, 17-20 with the keen dagger. Now you make another roll, but it doesn't have to be as good, it just has to be equal to the opponents AC or better with bonuses. Thus, you get a threat with your 17 to 20 then in the case of the current fight you only need a modified 13 to get the double damage. Our hypothetical weak attacker needs a natural 20 to hit and another natural 20 to confirm the crit and get double damage. If you miss that second roll vs. the target's AC you still got a hit, you just don't get double damage. Does that make sense now?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC:

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Sounds good, I think this round will pretty much do it for the pig farmer even though at this point they still out number you. So, go ahead and roll init. for him and have him arrive this round. Make the rolls for a bull rush. We want him to have the chance to make an impressive entrance. Be sure and describe him for the other players.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcok)*

Michael Storm will move 5 feet and hit the tattoed pig farmer with the blunt portion of his rapier. This should be a flank attack, etc. Micahel Stormrolls _1d20 +8 +2 -4_, getting *[13,8,2,-4] = (19).  As this should be a sneak attack there will be an addtional 1d6 worth of damage. Micahel Stromrolls 1d6, getting [5] = (5) Micahel Strom rolls 1d6, getting [1] = (1) for a total of 6 points of no lethal damage. (hope i calculated it correctly, you may want to recheck it)

* 
For the DM only[sblock]Grondrolls _1d20 +4_, getting *[19,4] = (23) for initative.  *Grondrolls 
*1d20 +4 +5**, getting **[18,4,5] = (27) for opposed strenght check on the bull rush. Let me know when he should go.[/sblock]*
For PLAYERS ONLY[sblock]Really guys, I think Scott just wants to be mean to Mikey,  .[s/block]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC: Looks like you figured the penalties and damage correctly to me. However, you should check the map, in order to flank you'll need to move all the way around to F9 which will not only flank TPF, but also PF5 giving Radoon an advantage as well. You are only taking one attack, so you can make a bit of a circle and get to F9 without drawing an attack of opportunity. 

For Michael Storm only [sblock]A 23 makes your large friend first this round. If you want to give me a description of him, I'll go ahead and post your action and his.[/sblock]

BTW, you might want to edit your last post, you got the '/' and the 's' backward in the closer to your nasty little spoiler about your DM. I think I warned you earlier about the dangers of teasing your DM...


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC    -  I've got it now.  Sorry about the confusion.

If Raddon's current opponents are not attacking I will yell at them, "You'd better turn and run before I lay you out too."  He will not attack those not initiating combat.

Raddon will quick draw 2 more daggers and launch them at the leader of the pig farmers.


Radoon rolls 1d20+4(distance), getting [16,4] = (20) - 4(trying to hit with hilt) = 16

Radoon rolls 1d20+4(distance), getting [9,4] = (13) -4(tryiong to hit with hilt) = 9

Not sure of his AC, will wait to roll damage


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

oops forgot to roll my intimidate to try to scare the two near me but not attacking.

Radoon rolls 1d20+12, getting [6,12] = (18)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2005)

OOC: For Radoon, the 18 is adequate to impress these to with your intimidate skill. The leader is AC 16, so one hit if you wish to roll damage. I'll post the results as soon as I hear a bit more from Todd, who is ahead of you in the init. order.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

only one hit on the tatooed leader.

Radoon rolls 1d4+3, getting [3,3] = (6)


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2005)

*MIchale Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]Grond is 7 feet tall and weighs 300 pounds, he has brown hair and brwon eyes and will be dressed in servicable but high qualtiy brown leather and brown cloth with a jet black cloak of black high quality wool. He will be carrying oversiexed weapons, a longsword, two dagger and a big as great axe. He is 20 years of age.[/sblock]

For players only[sblock]Gee let a person become a dm and they get all power hungry and snooty on you.hmmm no wonder i like being the dm so much [/sblock]

OCC; i got it right this time Mr. dm sir, and be nice or i will complain to the political correctness police for you being mean to a deslic individual


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

Rook will move through C6 to B7 and attack PF1 (Flanking him w/ Morwyn).

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [4   ,12] = (16) (Tumble Check)

Rook rolls 1d20+5, getting [15,5] = (20) (To Hit) (AT LAST!)

Rook rolls 1d3+2, getting [3,2] = (5) & 1d6, getting [1] = (1) for a total of (6) (Non-lethal Damage)

OOC: Scott, I just looked at the Tumble description, and it seems I really have been tumbling just for visual effect.  Tumble Checks have a DC of 15 to move normally around in combat without provoking attacks of opportunity, but you check separately for each attack you would provoke and add +2 to the DC for each successive one.  I've just been making one check, and though all have been higher than 15 I've not been making additional checks for the other attacks I would have provoked.  I don't remember now whether or not I moved through any occupied squares, which has a DC of 25 to move through and avoid attacks of opportunity.  If you still have the past maps, could you check for me and see if I moved through TPF's square?  If I didn't, my tumble check actually means I did not provoke that AoO, and should have taken no damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

If I understand AoA's correctly, I normally would provoke six from my last tumble, two each from PF1, PF2, and PF3 (One for each square I moved, since each time I left squares threatened by all three of them).  Is that correct?  Just in case, here are five more Tumble checks, at DC 17, 19, 21, 23, and 25

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [3,12] = (15) (PF2, first square moved)

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [15,12] = (27) (PF3, first square moved)

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [10,12] = (22) (PF1, second square moved)

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [14,12] = (26) (PF2, second square moved)

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [4,12] = (16) (PF3, second square moved)

Again, if I'm understanding everything correctly, I provoked attacks from PF2 when I moved the first square, and from PF3 when I moved the second.  My Dodge will only count against the attack from PF2, since I can only apply it to one opponent per round, so my AC vs. him wil be 25 (normal AC, Mobility bonus vs. AoA, and Dodge) and my AC vs. PF3 will only be 24.

Boy, that's a lot of work for one measley unarmed attack!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

Suddenly, a new combatant joins the fray. A giant of a man at least seven feet tall and 300 pounds slams into one of the pig farmers (PF3). The man is knocked flying back against the wall of the tavern to fall in an unmoving heep. The huge man is dressed in brown leather and black. He has brown hair and eyes and doesn't seem entirely human as he flanks a farmer with Morwyn. (He is at D4)

Michael Storm begins to move circling the downed Jack Swift to strike the leader of the farmers from the flank. Amazingly, the man still stands, but seconds later a flying dagger dagger hilt feels him. Radoon, having dispatched the leader faces down his remaining foes saying, "You'd better turn and run before I lay you out too." With hardly a glance for their fallen leader they turn tail and flee.

Once more Rook tumbles into action, but this time he scores a hit and sends the injured man fleeing. The remaining farmers flee as well one tosses a bottle over his shoulder, which breaks at Michael Storms feet splattering his boots with stale beer. The giant gives the man a painful kick in the rear as he flees for his trouble.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael Storm will turn to the new combatant and say "Why does it seem that I never have this kind of trouble when your around Grond"? Turning to Radoon, Michael will say, "What did you do to this pig farmer, seduce his sister?". While sayint the last, Michael will wipe his spattered boot off on the mans clothing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (Warlock)*

OCC: Scott is there anyway to bulk save or download as a file all the posts just in case something happens and en world goes down?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael then will motion to a few of the kids who were playing near. When they arrive he will ask them if they are willing to tidy up the area for a few silver pieces.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will wink at Todd's remark, He will quietly begin gathering his thrown daggers, let me know how many are still good.  He will go up to Michael and heartedly say, "Try one of these next battle, they seem to work better than your nonsense words."    He will then pat Michael on his back and honestly say, Nicely done, four to one.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

From here Radoon is a bit upset at being attacked for no good reason and will head into the bar with all the intimidation he can muster!!!


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will give a slight smile towards Radoon and say " I always thougt sailors could at least count, 6 to 4 leaves nonsense words ahead of tiny daggers."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC: I know of no way to save a thread, but I suspect that there is one. I'll look into it. 

Michael spreads a few coins among the kids and they set to work. They aquire a few extra coins from the downed pig farmers as well you suspect.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

Radoon finds his daggers have all survived, but a couple could use a bit of oil and a whetstone. As he enters the tavern....

OOC: Sorry that's all I have time for tonight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

_I suppose it would be best if we all stayed together for now._ 

Rook will enter the tavern behind Radoon, ready to back whatever play he makes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2005)

*Ooc:*

In regards to saving the threads -- it seems to me the easiest way would be to copy and paste them into Word or another processor and save them on your hard drive.

I tried it and this seems to work just fine -- you just have to change the text color unless you've set your defaults for the newsgroup to a white background.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

MIchael will make sure the street is secure and follow radoon inside.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*The Boutiful Goblet*

Radoon enters the dark tavern stepping over glass and spilt beer. It is a fairly small place and from the furnishings you'd guess it caters to a rough crowd. A couple more locals remain in the bar appearently too drunk to make their way outside to join the fray. Standing at a window to your left is a plump woman with an ample bosom nearly falling out of a scandalously low cut dress. She holds a slender reed set with gems at each end pointed in your direction. Her dark eyes smolder with fury as she says, "You've killed him and now I shall turn you into a frog so you can spend the rest of your days catching flys in the swamp." Rook and Michael are entering behind Radoon and he is forced a bit deeper into the bar. Radoon's memory comes up with an image. You've seen this woman before in the company of the tattooed man outside...they were yelling at Jack Swift, the young sailor with Morwyn. Presently Morwyn and Thomas Rivers are outside trying to bring young Jack around. Her long hair is held up by combs and she wears bangles on each wrist marked with what you assume are some sort of magical symbols. 

For Michael Storm only [sblock]As Michael enters his magical senses tell him that the wand the woman holds is magic of the transmutation school. Her bangles and combs are also magical. Knowing that sorcery is common among wheelander women you'd bet a tidy sum she is a sorceress.[/sblock]

OOC: Let's have a fresh Initiative roll just in case things turn nasty.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon rolls 1d20+2, getting [1,2] = (3) for iniative,

better here than in battle I guess.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Boutiful Gobblet Tavern*

OOC: Unless of course you get turned into a frog before you can draw a dagger.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will step forward slightly to the lady and say "Madam, are most sincere apologies, but as one of the dragon's blood, surely you understand that any attack must be dealt with" At this time he will make a diplomacy roll. Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[11,9] = (20).  Michael will continure, but as one of the devil's brood, I to understand the need for protecting those in our charge and the need for swift vengeance." As I have no wish to furhther this conflict ,Let us sit and discuss a potiential third option, that of wereguild' and make amends for what this sea dog of a sailor perhaps did in the past to upset you so**? Michael will motion to a table at this point.*

Intitative roll. Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +4_, getting *[13,4] = (17).*

*For the DM only[sblock] Michael will change his shirt into a very rich black silk with the markings of his profession emboriderd in rich gold and silver bullion. Hopefully so that the woman gets and impression she is dealing with a mighter warlock than she is.[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*

She focuses on Michael, wary, but determined. "I saw you strike my husband as well Warlock. Perhaps you'll make a good lizard companion for your friend the frog."  She does not move from her place near the window and the wand is not lowered. You sense that she is interested in what you have to say about wereguild if for no other reason that the fact that she has yet to put her wand to use.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Scott,

Did we kill him or just knock him out?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (walock)*

Michael will reply "Madame, even you would strike and opponet, after you have been assailed by unknown people for unknown reasons". "Let us count ourselves fortunate that he was just rendered unconcious rather than rendere dead, as i am normally not in the habit of allowing people to attack me to live". "But enough of this, shall we take a comfortable seat, send for a few refreshments and discuss the third solution".  Smiling, Michael will cautisouly walk toward the cleanest table and chairs (if any) and pull out a chair for the lady, and one from himself"

After doing this, he will say "We have much to discuss do we not? The cost of whatever this sea dog did in the past to you and yours, and the attack upon me. After all I have beer stains on my linens and my boots must be reshined". He will say the last in a smiling friendly mannet.

MIchale will once again make a diplomacy roll:Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting 
*[18,9] = (27)*


*OCC: Guys, Patterson is right, you can click and paste the entire board format, just not the text into microsoft word. I would suggest that each of us create a log of our own character just in case something happens, and Scott can keep the master log. P.s. YOu have to reveal your Private messeages for them to show up.*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Scott,
> 
> Did we kill him or just knock him out?




Did anyone bother to check? You don't think you killed anyone.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*

With some difficulty you local a reasonably clean table with two intact chairs. The sorceress seems to want to turn you all into small amphibians and reptiles, but your charm has at least calmed her enough to sit down with you. However, the wand is still held at the ready. There is no sign of a bartender/owner. "Say what you have to say, and make it good, or they'll be no need to have your fancy clothes cleaned. Lizards don't need clothes."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

"Indeed Madame, why dont we begin." "Before, we get into the vile misdeeds of yon sea dog and it's costs to me as well as the uprovoked attack upon me by the gentleman in the streets and it's cost to you. Lets us first refresh ourselves."  Very carefully, Michael will reach into his purse and pull out 5 gold pieces, "Grond, please see to some nice refresments for Madame and myself, while we begin our discussion."  As if on second thought, Michael will reach into his purse and remove serveral more gold and say "Might as well bring the gentlmen something to Grond".

"Now Madame, just how did this old sea dog, pointing to Radoon, do you wrong?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*

Grond goes to busy himself behind the unoccupied bar. She glances up and laughs at Radoon, "that old fart isn't the problem though he did attack my husband with his throwing daggers. The young jackanapes with the goggling eyes and impertinent whistle is one with whom this affair began. My husband was setting about putting it right when the lad ran off to find his friends and come looking for trouble. I saw you all stalking up the street looking for my husband like the pack of sharks you sea dogs always are. That lad was up front telling you all about it. My husband and his friends came out to defend my honor." She spits in a most unladylike fashion that lends irony to her next statement. "I don't know what's to become of this town now that sea trade is coming back into vogue. It is getting so a lady can't walk down the street without some young thug of a sailor accosting her."  

Grond arrives at the table with a dusty bottle of what must pass for the "good stuff" in this dive and produces three glasses freshly scrubed with a moderately clean dishtowel found behind the bar.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcok)*

Michael will motion for the glassess to be filled and say "Well i am beginning to understand, Old sea dog or young sea puppy, they are all trouble unless properly leashed and housebroken. I am assuming you are referring to young master swift then madame" "An before we go further, we were actually headed to the docks and not your establishemnt." "So what did young master swift do to you and yours."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

Rook will scout the room for entrances/exits, noting the position of anyone else in the room.  He'll then find a place within the tavern where he can see the room, including the door and any other entrances.  He'll occupy that space and keep watch.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 23, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon is getting upset with Michael becasue he keeps insulting him stating he is the cause of this and the comment that all Sea Dogs are a problem.  At that comment, he will leave, keeping an eye on the lady.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2005)

Rook looks about the small dim place. 3 passed out drunks are the only inhabitants of the place other than party members and the 'lady'. There is a window looking out on the street and behind the bar, a short hallway leading to a barred door you suspect opens into an alley. Off the hall is a stairway leading up and down and one closed door.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

"Grond will you be so kind as to go fetch young master swift for us so we can here his side of the story".


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*

Grond fills the glasses. Radoon had started to join you but without a word gets up and backs away then leaves the tavern obviously unhappy. The Sorceress keeps the wand pointed at Radoon, but lets him leave and laughs, "I think you've offended your salty friend. He is proud like all men. You speak as though you are not associated with these others, but to my eye you are a man of the sea as well. Your friends actions bare this out. He is offended because you attempt to change your colors. You'll not so easily fool me."

Grond leaves to fetch the lad, while Rook takes a tactical spot at the bar where he can see the stairs as well as both doors.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2005)

*Michael Storm (Warlock)*

MIchael will raise an eyebrow and say "Suffice to say, I too was a sailor in my youth, but learend at an early age the bitterness the sea has to offer" " Now i find myself more accustomed to the land" "As for the offense, I barely know the man, having just meet him recently thru a business transaction we have been commissed to take" But enough of that, Madame, shall we settle the matter of wereguild as i must sail with the morning tides and have much to do bewteen now and this and your friends have casued the unwelcome delay"


For the DM only[sblock]Michael will instruct Grond, once he has brought young master swift to us, to ask Radoon to join us in the settling of the wereguild as he is unfamilar with the particualr customs of CAmbre and needs an advocate for Young Master Swift so as he does not get screwed and it does not cost to much money[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 23, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

If the lady allows Radoon to leave, he will make his way to the ship and begin preparations.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2005)

OOC: For Michael Storm [sblock]I'll let you run the interaction between Grond and Radoon. Just assume Grond steps out of the tavern just after Radoon and has a chance to speak to him. You'll have to figure out what he says to bring Radoon back.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2005)

*Michael Storm (Warlock)*

For Radoon Only[sblock]Grond approaches Radoon and say " If you please sir, Michael would like for you to rejoin the discussion as young master swifts advoacat so he wont get screwed by yon witches account of his actions. He figures a sailor who knows the area would be more intune with the customs etc. And you always need a bad sailor to pair to pair with a bad peacmaker" When he says this we will give Radoon a wink and a slight smile.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlock)*

"Now Madame, shall we start the negogiation?" "Surely young master swift did nothing that 10 gold pieces would not cover". When he say this, Michael will give a sly wink to her, letting her know that he knows this to be a ridiculious low ball offer used to get the haggling going.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2005)

*Micahel Storm (warlock)*

OCC: Sorry about this little side adventure guy, but I do love them so as it gives me a chance to explore my character and have fun. Guess i will have to make amends by sending everyone one of their favorite adult beverages


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 23, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

For Grond:
I believe every man needs to take responsibility for his own actions, that's how you grow.  Now if Swift did something he shuld not have, that is his affair.  The Witch admitted she had no quarrel with me and being tired of having insults thrown at me from the babbling idiot, I feel my time can be better spent getting our ship ready.  Tell you man he needs to be a little more respectful to the people Marin has gathered."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*

She raises an eyebrow at the mention of 10 gp. "You look like you can do a bit better than that even if we allow you the cost of having your boots shined."  She takes a drink of the liquor Grond had brought and smiles appreciatively. Michael wouldn't serve the stuff to his cat, but there's no accounting for taste. She seems to be enjoying the encounter. “As for the young man's actions, I was merely walking down the street when he gawked at me and had the nerve to whistle at me like I was a common street walker. My husband was just coming out of the shop across the way and can bare witness to the whole thing. My Bucky was setting the lad straight was just about to teach him a lesson when the rascal took off like a hare fleeing a gator. We were ready to forget the whole sad matter and chalk it up to sailor baseness when we saw your gang of thugs stalking down the street looking for us.”  At this point she drains the glass and pauses to adjust her massive bosom under the snug dress. She is revealing as much cleavage as three modest women might conceal. “Anyway, we felt we had no choice, but to defend ourselves. Bucky had told his friends here about the trouble we had with the sailor this morning and they were quite willing to take action.”


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2005)

*Michael Storm (Warlock)*

Michael will reach for the bottle and pour the lady another glass full. He will pick up his glass and slighlty swirl the liquid in an absent motion as if thinking. "Then madam, it seems we are both the victum of a misunderstanding as to the conflict in general. You assumed we were going to attack first, so your frineds lauched a preemptive attack of their own and we reacted. So I would say on that point we are evern. Now as to the actions of young master swift, well coarse and uncalled for, it has been my experience with younger lads that they often find slightly older women attractive and seek to voice their approval of such fine figures. Inexcusable of course, but that is the nature of both you ng an old sea dogs, don't you agree? " Sitting the glas back down without drinking from it Michael will then say

"What would you say to 25 gold pieces as compenastion for the insult and I will see to it that young master swift sends you a nice gift from his earnings for this voyage?" "In fact I myself will sweeten the offer by sending one of my own, if we can conclude this matter here. What say you Madame?
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[16,9] = (25) using Diplomacy Skill in an attempt to get here to accept the offer.*

*OCC: Who is the Jack Swift and how did he come to joing the party?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

Rook will attempt to sense motive on the woman and on Michael.

Rook rolls 1d20+4, getting [4,4] = (8) for the woman, and

Rook rolls 1d20+4, getting [6,4] = (10) for Michael

OOC: Still not doing so well, am I?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 24, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will continue making his way to the ship and begin making preperations to leave.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*

Rook watches the exchange between Michael and the 'lady' and keeps an eye on the doors. 

OOC: For Rook: The motives of the two escape you, but they seem to be enjoying the exchange. Make a spot check.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

*Dry Docks of Cambre*

Radoon soon arrives at the entrance to the dry dock where the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' is being made ready. The way is blocked by a couple of dwarven guards with unusually heavy armor. Radoon can't imagine being encased in all that heavy plate in the heat of the Cambrean afternoon. They have a canvas shade that shields them from the sun, but still it must be unbearable. They hold Glaives at port arms and appear ready to use them. As Radoon approaches the Dwarves they snap off a crisp salute, and the one on the right says "Welcome aboard First Officer Radoon."  and with considerable clanking and rattling step aside for you. A young man waits at the end of the gang way and blows a small whistle as you approach, more ceremony than you expected, but Captain Marin always did like a bit of show.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

Outside the tavern of the Bountiful Gobblet Morwyn rouses Jack Swift with the help of Thomas Rivers. The three exchange information and a picture emerges. Young Jack was waiting outside the White Wake just people watching when a woman in a very revealing outfit came by. He did whistle at her in appreciation. "She smiled at first and then suddenly her face darkened and she shouted that I was an 'impertinent dog of a sailor' and that big guy with the tattoos", he points to the still unconscious man "walked up and started giving me what for. He said I was very rude and should be taught a lesson. He threatened to do all sorts of nasty things to me and I really thought he was going to lay into me. When I saw a chance to duck into traffic I slipped in front of a cart and started running, using the traffic as a shield. The big guy chased me for a bit, but I was too quick and the traffic to heavy. Once they had gone I made my way back to Thom and soon you came out. That's really all that happened sir. I am quiet sorry for the trouble I caused." He looks penitent.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Still not doing so well, am I?




Perhaps you should just reroll until you get a good number like certain other party members who haven't realized that their DM checks invisable castle to see who has been naughty.   

Let's all play nice gentlemen.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> *OCC: Who is the Jack Swift and how did he come to joing the party?*




OOC: Jack Swift is the younger of two sailors you first noticed outside the Hotel of the White Wake as you went in. As you came out they picked up their gear and began walking with Morwyn and talking to him. You presume they work for him and even now you can see Morwyn, Jack and Thomas out the window talking and gesturing at the large man you assume is the 'lady's' husband, Bucky.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

*Tavern of the Bountiful Gobblet*

The lady takes another drink, "hmmm, 25 gold pieces now and you and your young friend will send me a gift. You'll forgive me if I'm dubious, but many a sailor has made a promise that is forgotten as soon as the port fades on the aft horizon." She waves the wand about a bit. "I think it better that I turn the lad into a snake and let him crawl on his belly until I feel he has paid his debt and you make it 50 gold pieces."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

OOC: For Morwyn only [sblock]I got your email, be aware that at this point Morwyn is unaware of the negotiations going on inside the tavern or even that the 'lady' is present.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlock)*

"Agreed then Madam, 50 gold pieces it is". Michael offer his hand to seal the deal.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*

"I believe my offer was 50 gold pieces and that your friend would spend time as a snake,"  she waggles her wand at you. "But, I am feeling generous, if you will all leave this island I'll settle for the 50." She extends a hand.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 24, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

"Fifty it is then madame, and I appreciate your kindness towards young master swift. We shall sail in the morning and not return for a few weeks at least." Michael will then count out 50 gold pieces which is all he usually carries. Showing the empty purse to the Madame, he will wink and say, "See Madame, you leave me no money" but i do find that a common occurece when I am around such staggering beauty" Before I go, may i not have your name Madame and is this the best place to reach you in order to send your gifts?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

The Sorceress quickly makes the money disappear. "My name is Neva Grandessa Veroneek DeViree and you may send to me at Castle DeViree at Codella on Pellona, Cambre. Now be off with you before I decide this city needs a couple more rats in its sewers."  With a gulp she finishes the drink.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Rook watches the exchange between Michael and the 'lady' and keeps an eye on the doors.
> 
> OOC: For Rook: The motives of the two escape you, but they seem to be enjoying the exchange. Make a spot check.




Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [8,8] = (16) (Spot Check)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*

Rook notes movement out of the corner of his eye. He sees a small human man peeking up the stairs. The man wears an old helment and breastplate at least one size too large for him and carries a heavy crossbow of antique design. He seems more than a little frightened.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlcok)*

Micahel will stand up and say, "Goodday Madame" and exit the bar. He will then proceed with Grond to Pier #7 and his business there.

For the DM only[sblock] Scott you know what i wish to do, so Michael will take the time to complete that task. Just add the name for one to NIcholas to research, tell me when to roll gather information, for future reference.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

Rook will carefully note the man's appearance, and keep an eye on him and on the "Lady" as we exit.

Assuming we exit safely, he will continue to survey the area as he makes his way to the ship.

"Mr. Storm, not to offend, but you should perhaps choose your tactics with more of an eye to continued good relations with the other members of our party.  Such words as you used in reference to your mates may perhaps be accepted without offense once we know each other rather better, especially if we have occasion to weather life or death contests in each others support.  But now, while our little group is so fresh and untried, the damage you do may be irreparable."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

*Bountiful Gobblet Tavern*

Rook watches the lady pour the last of the liquor and toss it down as they leave. The little man with the crossbow peeks up out of the basement stairs and Rook just hears him ask one of the unconcious drunks, "Is the riot over yet?", as you exit the tavern.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

Morwyn and his two sailors, seeing no appearent threat and unaware of the negotiations in the tavern come up to Rook and Morwyn says, "Shall we have a look at our vessel now?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

As Radoon comes aboard the young redhaired woman from the Hotel comes on deck going over a list with a sailor. Upon seeing you she salutes crisply and says, "Welcome aboard sir."  She smiles as she extends a hand, "I am Marienna Lockspar, you must be Radoon, my uncle speaks very highly of you."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

*Streets of Cambre*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]I have your questions and such at home. It may be Saturday morning before I can address them, but I haven't forgotten.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2005)

*Michael Storm (Warlock)*

" Ah Master Rook, your assuming I shall wish to continure my association with this little group upon the expiration of this commission" " Come along Grond, we have business to finish before we sail." Glancing back to Rook he will say "Till tomorrow sir"


For the Dm Only[sblock]Grond and I will both watch to see if we are tailed or followed. Other than that Saturday is fine and I will let the other guys play with their characters in regards to the ship.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

Michael and Grond make their way down the street away from the drydock occationally looking over a shoulder. No one seems to be following, but both Grond and Michael have a nagging sensation of being watched.   

Michael Spot Checks (1d20+6=21)

Gronds spot check (1d20+2=22)

? Hide Check (1d20+11=29)


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 25, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcok)*

Michael will continue on to Pier 7. As it is not really pressing, he will just keep the casual eye out for trouble. If he sees and decent ships chandlers along the way he may pop in to purchase some food for the voyage etc.......


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 25, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - is this the same girl that was so upset earlier?

"It is a pleasure to meet you Marienna Lockspar."  He will take her hand and kiss the top, always being fond of red-heads and knowing how to behave as a gentleman, he will continue with... "Feel free to call on me anytime you have need.  I look forward to chatting with you more, but right now we both have many preparations to make, may we have dinner later?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2005)

There are several chandlers and suppliers of all sorts of goods located near the docks. As a busy port they have a selection of goods from all over the world. The shops range from serving admirals to places for the lowliest deck hand. Indeed as you approach the docks several hawkers shout offers from doorways and window stalls. A block over you hear more rauckus hawkers trying to appeal to the carnal needs of lonely sailors, but along the current way are more goods oriented rather than services. Further up the hill businesses were closing down for the evening, but closer to the docks they keep longer hours as ships come and go at all hours here. In a nearby doorway a Gnome calls forth,"finest dwarven craftsmanship, these blades are fresh from the Sword Arm chain and sharpened to a fine edge..." Another vendor is shouting about the quality of local made pigskin bags and hats, across the street a woman says,"obtain the love of your life, just a drop of this fine perfume carried across the desert from far away will draw the woman of your dreams to notice you..." A large sign annouces that exotic fruits and vegetables arrive daily at the humble shop before you. A butchershop dispays hams, cured bacon and smoked fish carefully preserved for a long voyage. A small sign indicates that magical curios for the decerning customer may be found at the top of the stairs. It seems the closer t the docks you get the more outragous the claims.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

I'll continue on to the Rumpled Bedsheet to get my billet and bunk, start making friends with the crew, and deepen my association with Radoon.  Since I'm to be an irregular, and not assigned a place in the rank and file, I'll want to be on good terms with everyone.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 26, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will instruct Grond to check at some of the Chandle's Store and have him pick up serval nice hams, slabs of bacon, etc as well as a couple of wheels of good cheese, a few kegss of good wine, and several small kegs of light beer, etc and have them delivered to the ship. Michael will proceed to briefly stop at the arms delaer and look at the weapons. If there is any decent weapons, he will purchase a short sword and a dagger. He will then continure on to Pier 7 and his rooms. Before going to his rooms, MIchael will first locate the ship and confrim the sailing time in the morning.

For the DM only[sblock]Michael will head to his meeting with Nicholas and both will proceed to the house for discussion etc after their errands are done. Let me know what can be accomplised and what cant be, so I will know what NIcholas has to arrange. While walking the docks etc. MIchael is going to randomly sense motive at several of the out of work, down at the luck sailor types or newbies, and get a feel for them. If one feels right, Michael will hire him on the spot as his batman to look after the mundane chores of housekeeping etc. on the ship, as Grond will usually be to busy to do them.No biggie if we cant get it all done, like the letters of credit etc, but we will definetly take 10 each to copy the format of the letter given us by Honager.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will make his rounds on the ship checking the exterior as best he can and learing the layout.  He would particularlly like to inspect the hull, cannons, sails and learn the types of flags we have available to fly.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna replies, "Yes, I'd like a chance to talk, dinner would be fine. I too have much too do. Shall we say 8?"

After making plans Radoon walks the ship inside and out. As he is walking Rook arrives and joins him. It is an amazing deception. The ship is heavily reinforced inside, but the outside continues to look like a tramp. The design is carefully planned out to allow it to be an effective fighting ship despite its small size. It has an array of a catapult, ballistas and 3 very small cannons on swivel mounts. It looks solid and seaworthy. Virtually every flag you can imagine is available. It has all the usual signal flags as well.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

Grond goes to make the purchases as ordered. The weapons don't live up to the hawker's boasts, but you do find a decent short sword and dagger among the lot. You feel certain that this is a mixed collection, a few are of dwarven make, but you'd guess the rest to be of human and even halfling make--likely all are from the shield arm rather than the sword arm. The ship will sail very early in the morning 6 am. You've been given a small cabin to share with Grond. It will just hold the two of you and the stuff you had Grond buy. The ship is small and all available space has been put to use. 

For Michael Storm [sblock]You do indeed find a young man who seems to be looking for work that seems to fit your needs. He is a boy of perhaps 14 who sailed on a ship as a cabin boy, but was recently let go when the mates' cosiun had a son who needed a place. He if far from his home in the western reach and broke as well as hungry. OOC: I'll send you an email of your other activities later on. I have to run some errands.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Mar 26, 2005)

*Morwyn*

When I arrive at the ship, I'll ask that the crew be assembled.  Once that's done, I'll officially take command of the ship, as per tradition.  I'll also introduce any party member that hasn't yet been presented to them.

That formality aside, I'll inspect the ship.  I expect that Captain Marin's hired a good crew and that things will be "ship shape"; however, I expect that there will have been at least a few mistakes made or just things which haven't been finished yet due to the haste.  There may also be a few things deliberately left "second rate" to test the new captain.  So, I expect that I'll be able to find a few things to point out to the Sailing Master.  I also expect that there will be a few things which, while technically wrong, I can overlook.  In short, I want to convey the message that I'm a capable captain who expects things to be done well, but that I'm not a complete stickler for details.

I'll take 10 on my Profession (Sailor) check for a result of 18.

Once the inspection is done, I'll ask whomever Captain Marin's got responsible for provisioning the ship to gather the makings of a good meal, within the cook's ability, for the first night at sea.  I'll also ask him to put together reasonable "captain's provisions", even though I'll usually eat the same meals as the crew.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Morwyn arrives with the same fanfare accorded Radoon. The crew is hastily assembled and seem eager for a look at the new officers. The young woman from Captain Marin's apartment turns then out smartly and is not afraid to use her sharp tongue to get results. Rook, Radoon and Michael are all present as the crew is reviewed. By traditional standards the crew look very rough, but this is of course part of the plan. Many of the men seem to be letting their beards and hair grow, clothes are well worn--even torn or stained in some cases, the deck is not scrubbed and some lines are artificially made to look frayed. A few details have been neglected in the hasty preparation of the ship, and so Morwyn has no trouble in displaying his authority. It appears that Marienna Lockspar has been responsible for provisioning the ship and she sets about carrying out your orders after formally passing over command and welcoming you aboard. She asks, "sir may I see you in your quarters for a moment, I have a couple of things to go over with you."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Rook has been afforded a small, but private cabin. It is barely big enough to turn around in, but does have a small desk and bed built into the walls as well as a locker for his gear. The crew seem friendly as he makes overtures, but they are very busy making final preparations.


----------



## Erland (Mar 26, 2005)

To Ms. Lockspar, "Of course," surprised, then looking around the drydock "unless there's somewhere more private you'd prefer, since we have the luxury."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

"Actually sir, there are a couple of things in your quarters I need to show you. Nothing terribly secret. If you'll follow me?"  She leads you aft to the Captains' Quarters of the ship. First she shows you the ward room where the officers normally take their meals and where planning is usually accomplished. The walls here are covered in charts and very functional room. The captain is actually accorded two rooms a small sleeping chamber with a storage locker and a somewhat larger room that serves as office and sitting room. 

OOC: More in a bit


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna continues, "We have a couple of special items of interest."  She points to the log book and Morwyn sees entries in a somewhat busy hand relating to the preparation of the ship. "Anything written here appears in an identical uncle...captain Marin's office. It only works one way, but the captain likes to know what is happening with his ships."  Next she takes out what appears to be a finely made brass spyglass and hands it over. Morwyn is familiar with such instraments, and notices right away that this one is unusual. In addition to the usual adjustments it has three strange bands marked with runes that are unfamiliar to Morwyn. "Each extra band can be turned one time per day to activate its magic. The first allows you to see just over the horizon, the second lets you look down on yourself as if from a bird flying high above, while the last lets you see through darkness, fog or smoke. Each effect lasts but a minute and cannot be recalled until the next dawn." She also shows him masterwork navigation tools and charts. She tells Morwyn a bit about the crew and offers to answer any questions. She informs you that the ship should be ready for the water within the hour and ready to sail early tomorrow as scheduled.


----------



## Erland (Mar 26, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"Excellent.  Do you already have shifts and stations drawn up?  If so, we'll need to add two Able Seamen to the rotation.  If not, would you please join First Officer Radoon and myself once we've made open water, to make those assignments?

One other thing, I'd like to invite all the officers to dine with me tomorrow evening.  Would you please pass the word?  I'll be inviting our guests, as well.

If there's nothing else, I'm going to go over all this paperwork, just to familiarize myself with Marin and Son's system."

As she leaves the cabin, "You've done a very good job getting the Rubinex ready.  I look forward to serving with you."


After reviewing the paperwork, I'll find Radoon, Rook, and Michael, if possible, to invite them to dinner our first evening at sea.

OOC: I don't expect to role play the assignments, but it's something that Morwyn would place a high priority on getting done, once we're away from the harbor.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 27, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I will go around to the crew and intorduce myself as the first mate and let them know if they need anything at anytime, feel free to come to me.  I will ask one of the crew where my quarters may be.  I will take a breif nap and allow myself enough time to be ready by 7:45.  If I hear that Morwyn is asking to dine tonight, I will get word to him that I have previous plans and ask if it would be acceptable to join later int he evening?

Scott, during dinner with Marienna I want to pick her brain about several items.  Would you like me to post these questions or e-mail them?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Scott, during dinner with Marienna I want to pick her brain about several items.  Would you like me to post these questions or e-mail them?




OOC: Doesn't matter, Todd's character was doimg a couple of thing related to his background, which are unrelated to the adventure, so I did them via email, but in general you should post here.


----------



## Erland (Mar 27, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> If I hear that Morwyn is asking to dine tonight, I will get word to him that I have previous plans and ask if it would be acceptable to join later int he evening?




OOC: Sorry I wasn't clear; Morwyn is planning to host dinner tomorrow night, after we've set sail.  My take from the period books I've read is that it's something of a tradition for the Captain to host dinner for the officers, as well as any VIP's, the first night of a cruise (or at least early on), and occasionally thereafter.  It's the early in the a cruise because that's when the food is still fresh and they're trying to use up the perishables.  Of course, sometimes the junior officers return the favor and invite the captain to join them, but how often, or even if, they share meals depends upon the specific relationships.

Also, Scott, just to be pedantic, I'm including Marienna in the "officers" category, along with the Second, Third, Fourth, etc. Officer (if any), Sailing Master, Ship's Doctor, and the other warrent officers.  Again, I'm not as clear on the structure of a merchant ship as I am in regards to that of a ship of war.  Anyway, the space in the wardroom will probably be a determining factor in how many I can invite; if I can't invite all the warrent officers, work the way down the seniority ladder.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 27, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

OCC: FYI according to sailing tradition in either the military or merchant marine, only commissed officers are invited to dinner with the captain and considered officers. That is to say those who in either the maritime or military who hold a commisson and thus the authority to take charge of the ship by virtue of the commission. For exaple it was not uncommon for a 16 year old midshipman to take command or a prize or ship over that of a 35 year old first mate or petty officer who had more expericece. It was all about having the little piece of paper. Usuall included in the ship's officers company as gentlmen but with no place in the sucession to Captain were the ships doctor, the parson and the captain of Marines. The other exception would be visiting dignitaires. Navies of this time etc are generally very class conciouse with firm divisions bewtenn officers and enlisted as it was considered and often proved to be a serious blow to moral when the officers became to friendly with the common seamen. Sorry guys, blame  my lover of Horatio HOrnblower for this usless trivia 

For the DM only[sblock]I will ask his name, and if he strikes me as true, sense motive roll i guess, I will hire him on the spot. I will take him to the house where he can bath, eat and clean up as well as equip himself with basic human necessites etc. while I meet with Nicholas. Grond of course will keep a discrete eye on him. IF both NIcholas and Grond approve of him, sense motives etc, then he will accompany  me. If they do not pass him, I will engage him still as a runner etc in the town but he will not become close to me other than the hired help. Either way, he will be given 10gp by me, at the conclusion of his interview with the three of us  as every man should have some pocket money, and I will pharse it exactly like that.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Sorry too busy to post much today. Marienna is both third in command (second officer) and ships doctor. I'll post more on the crew tomorrow. 

Radoon is well received by the crew, they seem pleased to see a seasoned officer and naval vetran as second in command. His quarters are next to the captain's and his one room is almost as large. Marienna is across the companionway in a similar cabin. 

For Michael Storm only [sblock]The young man gets a thumbs up from both your men and is eager to sign on.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Finally, there is a sudden silence aboard. The preparations are complete. The provisions have been loaded and the tools are stowed. The last of the workmen goes ashore and only the crew remain. A Master Singer and a quartet of musicians arrive and leads the crew and a chorus of dockside workers in the traditional songs that complete the making of a ship. The notes of the music touch upon the True Song and have been a part of ship building since the first keel was laid in the Empire. The magic of the music binds the seams and strengthens the timbers; it gives flexability as well as stability to the masts and empowers the sails to catch the wind. Notes of this music have been carefully carved into every joint of the ship and adorn the masts, spars and sides of the ship. Every sailor knows the words to these songs and is expected to join in the singing. With the final notes of the music Marienna breaks a bottle of champaign over the bow and the boat slides smoothly down into the water. A cheer goes up and the Rumpled Bedsheet is afloat. She is carefully towed out to Marin and Son's place at Pier Seven to await the morning tide. Those who look up toward the White Wake can see Captain Marin and too other old men looking on through the telescope and spyglasses. To no one's surprise the ship is seaworthy and no leaks are noted. A final check by the officers and she is ready to sail.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2005)

*Dockside at Cambre*

By eight the ship is settled at the pier and Marienna joins Radoon for dinner. She suggests a place dockside just up from Pier Seven. She is greeted warmly by the woman who works the tables here. She is clearly a regular. You are seated at booth a bit away from the other customers. Marienna orders a salad of fresh greens and fruit followed by a steak cooked in rich spices with onions and peppers served over brown rice with a deep purple wine so dark it is almost black. She makes small talk until the meal is finished and a brandy is brought out. "So you wanted to talk to me about some things," she asks her eyes flickering in the candle light of the place?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: 

The crew:

Captain Morwyn

First Officer Radoon--takes watch when the captain is off the bridge, advises the captain, commands shore parties, leads the forcastle in combat. 

Second Officer Marienna Lockspar--Master of the ship, responsible for money and pay. Takes watch in when captain and First officer are not on the bridge. Also ships doctor.

Master or the Sails--Finnious Abalard (Halfling)--Serves as pilot and navigator directing the handling of the sails, somewhat in contravention of tradition he prefers to work from the crows nest and the rigging. Spends most of his time aloft. His son Vilnious is onboard and works the rigging with his father. He is a sorcerer of some minor ability. 

Chief of the Boat or Boatswain Terry Lockspar--Sees that orders are passed and carried out. Acts as supervisor on board seeing to the handling of anchors, boats, yards and repairs. Commands the aftcastle during combat.

Steward/Chief Cook Verra Abalard (Halfling)--Now that the ship is at sea she has taken over as Steward from Marienna and serves as head cook, also the wife of the Master of Sails. 

Master at Arms Peitro Tampopalus (Half-Orc)--A odd position for a merchant ship, he is responsible for training the men to fight. He issues weapons, conducts drills and provides combat training for the sailors, as there are no marines on this small ship. 

The Crew-17 more able seamen, two apprentices, and a cabin boy round out crew. Most are human males, though a few are women and there is a Gnome, two other halflings, and a pair of lizardmen (husband and wife) among the crew.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> By eight the ship is settled at the pier and Marienna joins Radoon for dinner. She suggests a place dockside just up from Pier Seven. She is greeted warmly by the woman who works the tables here. She is clearly a regular. You are seated at booth a bit away from the other customers. Marienna orders a salad of fresh greens and fruit followed by a steak cooked in rich spices with onions and peppers served over brown rice with a deep purple wine so dark it is almost black. She makes small talk until the meal is finished and a brandy is brought out. "So you wanted to talk to me about some things," she asks her eyes flickering in the candle light of the place?




I will order the same as Marienna, trusting she has eaten here before and knows the better items, also realizing it may be some again before fresh meat and fruit are available.

OCC - from your description of Marienna, she sounds midly atractive and so, describing her as too thin to be pretty, maybe it's the candlelight dancing in her eyes...

during or after dinner Radoon will try and get to know her, feel her out for reasons she is on the voyage, her relationship with Marin, what that outburst earlier was all about...all the while trying his best to charm her and get a feel for if she is all about work or if she might be interested in getting closer to a person.

Specific questions:
1.  How did you and Terry come to know Marin?
2.  How well did you know his son?
3.  Why was Terry not wanting you to go on this journey?
4.  What kind of trips have you made in the past?
5.  How instrumental in the building of this ship were you?
6.  Where did you learn to heal? and if you don't mind, I could use a bit of mending after the fight, maybe I could work this into the conversation if she asks about my bruises or if not, then when I walk her back to her room, maybe invite her to my room or into hers?  Get a feel as she lays hands if she is all business or if there is TLC in her touch.

I will try to work these questions into the conversation without it seeming like I am drilling her.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (Warlock)*

MIchael will finish completing what he has to do, and will get a good nights sleep. Before turning into bed he will address a letter to Captain Morwyn and have it deliverd by his newcabin boy. He will leave insturctions with the housekeeper that she is to start the normaly provisions of the house with solid staples and spices and have Nicholas make arrangements for the payment. Michael will make arrangement to be at Pier 7 and the ship one hour before it sails.

For Captain Morwyn [sblock]Dear Captain, I respectfully request permission to have the young man before you accepted into the ship as my cabin boy. When making arrangement with Captain Marin, I failed to request the approval of his accompanyin me. So as not to create a issue with space, he shall reside in my cabin so as not to burden any common seaman with a decrease in sleeping space. Additionaly, I have had supplies sent to the ship from a local Chandler and request that they be placed in my cabin and the cabin locked, pending my arrival at the ship this morning. As planned, I shall arrive one hour before the ship is to set sail with my party, but should you so require, I can make arrangments to arrive up to two hours earlier.
Please feel free to send any questions and or your reply, via this messenger. Respectfully, Michael Stormwarden.[/sblock]

For Radoon[sblock]Radoon will have deliverd to him several bottles of nice whiskey, think crown royal etc... a note will say "For an old sea dog should he get thirsty" M. Storm[/sblock]

For the DM only[sblock]What is the young man's name? I will send him on his first errands to deliver the two notes and bottles of whiskey to the party members aboard ship. If the cook has time, I will ask her to stay up late and prepare several cold roast chickens and perhaps a nice roast beef, anything that will keep for a few days, so as to entertain the party members aboard ship with fresh food for a while. Also I will instruct the young man to pack a sea chest for me with empasis on clean linens, writing materials and good bottles of spirits. This is just a test to see how well he packs etc and if he is intellgient enough to ask the right questions about what to pack as he does not know me as well as if he is smart enought to wait before interrputing NIchaals and me as well as does he knock before entering the study where we are at or does he just enter. If MIchale has to he will stay up into the wee hours of the morning to get everything done as he can always sleep on ship.  Also I do have a techincal question, do warlock has access to cantrips or anything similar or will taht need to be a dm ad on ruling. Basically I am looking for the clean cantrip, the exterminate cantrip and just general housekeeping ones.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

The food is excellent. The Wheelands is generally regarded as the best part of the Empire for food, but it tends to be very spicy. Marienna proves a pleasant dinner companion. She asks question about your naval past as well. She tells you that she has known 'Uncle' Marin all her life. Her mother worked for him as a shipping clerk, while her real uncle--Terry was a sailor for Marin from age 10. Her mother and father both died of the plague when she was young and it fell to Terry to take care of her. He wasn't cut out to be a great father. He took her with him on his voyages and she learned sea craft from a young age. Both Terry and Marin felt this was not the best upbringing for a young girl and they sent her away to private schools. She showed an aptitude for healing and Marin paid for her to attend the Church of Heaven's academy of Healing (think Harvard medical school), where she did well and graduated with honors. She knows Allois and takes offense when Radoon refers to him in the past tense. She has sailed with him a few times and considers him a friend. She thinks maybe Marin thought she and he would marry, but they never really had the spark between them--more brother and sister. Terry and Marin just don't see her as a capable adult. They are too protective especially Terry. She reluctantly admits that she hasn't sailed much since her youth having only graduated last year. But she is confident that she hasn't lost any of her skill and she's had plenty of arms training as well. She is very proud of the way the ship turned out. She admits it was all Marin's idea and that she just helped out where she could, but you expect it was more than that. She does respond when you tell her of your injuries and she is highly amused by your tale of the man jumping out of a window on you as you walked by. Her laughter is infectious. She does take you back to the ship to examine your wounds. Her care is professional and you fear she thinks you might be a bit old for her, but she is friendly and seems to like you. You realize that it is almost midnight the two of you enjoying each other's company the time has flown by. She bids you goodnight. You have breakfast with Captain Marin at 5:00 am. She informs you that it will be the same place you had dinner.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

For Michael Storm only [sblock]A name, how about Guiseppi Cardossa who goes by 'Joe'? Names in the western reach are a bit italian sounding. He needs a little training, but he has served as a cabin boy, so the task you set him to pack is within his experience. He also knocks and waits until summoned. He doesn't have any real experience with spirits and does ask Nicolas for advice on that. However, he does seem a curious lad and obviously has an interest in what you are up to. Your cook does an excellent job of getting ready some nice eats. She bakes some hard crust bread that should keep at least a week if you keep it dry as well as the cold chicken and beef. She makes up some fresh fruit preserves that are extremely good to go with the bread.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only [sblock]Michael will make the necessary arrangements, letter of authority etc so that the Housekeeps, and what is her name, can run the house, and will establish a household fund of 250 gp in cash for her to have access to during our abscense. IF possible I will have her establish local trade accounts etc for produce that we can pay off monthly or weekly, so as to save her the time and trouble of having to alwasy carry coinage. I am guessing this can be done with letter of credit/ reference etc. Also, I will tell her this : Madame, you will run this house, I keep weird hours at times and may be gone for extensive periods, but when i do return I want everything ready should i wish even a 12 course banquest with just 3 hours notice." "Failing, that you are to do as you please, as the stores get old and have to be used up or spoil, cook them and give them to the street children and young sailors needing a hot meal as they are bewteen ships and have spent their earnings. Feel free to engage waht day help you need, and if necessary a day and night watchman should you feel insecure." Do you have any questions? "Now do you have any children that will require billeting or that would be interested in working with you as you will be requred to live on the houseboat, and you  are to never engage in idle gossip about who is here who is not here or what goes on.  Is that understoon"

After that, Michael will make a big todo over the perserves and bread, and will polietly ask her if she would mind making another batch of them as well as the bread'? "Oh and madam, please see to the fitting of several wool dresses for yourself, "black with red accents and of course a white apron. Also please looking into having a more formal dress done in Black Silk for those occasion I will be entertaing. See Nichoals for the funds. Yeah i know , lol i am digging deep into my cash but I do think it will pay off in the long run. By the way does she too get the thumbs up from NIcholas and Grond. What is her stroy if any?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

For Michael Storm only [sblock]The cook's name is Frances Mittero, she is a widow. Her husband and children like so many others were lost to the plague. Before the plague she worked at her parent's resturant, but they also died and she couldn't keep the place going herself especially during the plague years, so lost it. She agrees with your requests though her eye widen at the though of getting a 12 course meal ready in 3 hours. She seems excited about the new clothes, and you suspect she is wearing her best for her first day serving you and it has seen better days. She knows some suppliers from her resturant days and is confident she can set up accounts and will be able to get better than average quality. Nicolas picked her and considers her a good choice, but Grond is dubious, perhaps oweing to the fact that she seems a bit afraid of him. She will get to work on more bread and jam and should just be able to get it ready by 5 in the morning if she works all night. She asks a few questions about your preferences for different types of food and use of spices, but otherwise asks little.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2005)

*Michael Storm (Warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]Picking up on the clothes bit, MIchael will increase her allowance to include non standard items (ladies undies etc) as well as a few casual clothes for her to wear on days off etc and even a sleeping robe , shoes, a hat, whatever she wants withing th e budget. I will make it clear, she does not have to account for these funds, but that I expect them to be used on clothes. If she has other needs, she has but to ask or failing our prescene, to use her own judgement and acess household funds. Michael will also thank her for her willingness to spend the night cooking for them as he knows it will be an inconvience.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

For Michael Storm [sblock]She seems very pleased at the extra budge for clothes and she is clearly impressed that you will let her give the excess to the needy. She is eager to please and gets to work on the extra bread and such.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - I will not be able to post until Wed eve.  I am headed to LA to get some more fish.  Sorry.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

OOC: No problem, have a good trip. I'll keep Radoon out of trouble until then. I guess you'll just have to miss the wild night Marienna was planning for Radoon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcok)*

OCC: Scott, I can not find the rules you posted for gunpowder and gunpowder using weapons, I have a few ideas, potiential questions so could you either post the rules/background on here or email it to me.

How did Joe and Francis seem to get along?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

OOC: I'll get the firearms bit on its way via email. Joe and Frances didn't have much chance to interact while you are there to watch, but she appears to be mothering him already--making sure he got plenty to eat. No problems so far.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Outside the Cresting Wave tavern*

A couple of minues before five Terry Lockspar arrives in front of the Cresting Wave Tavern. Radoon finds it a bit different in the pre-dawn darkness than it was the evening before. Their are half a dozen men and women waiting for the place to open. They look to be ships officers and dockyard clerks. Common sailors and dockworkers generally can't aford the luxuary of breakfast in a resturant, though there are several vendors despensing tea and some rather questionable food from carts and stalls around the area. Terry is let in first by the propriator and a moment later the rest of you enter along with the regular customers (assuming you arrive on time). Marienna smiles warmly at Radoon as she enters. A screen has been set up since last night isolating a couple of tables from the regular crowd and that is where Terry and Marienna go. The tables have been pushed together here. A side board holds pitchers of milk and juices. A fireplace grate holds steaming pots of coffee and tea. Terry has laid a cloth disk painted with arcane runes on the floor a little away from the table. He gets up slowly looking somewhat woozy from the previous days excess of liquor. His eyes are bloodshot and he looks pale in the light from several everburning torches on the walls. Satisfied he steps back from the circle. With a popping noise and rush of air Captain Marin stands leaning on his cane in the spot where the cloth was just an instant before. He is dressed in a traditional Captain's outfit this morning with a long blue coat and plummed hat. With a slight bow and a wave of his hat he greets you with,"Good Morning gentlemen. I trust you are all rested and ready to sail this morning?" He greets the woman who comes to take your order,"Clair my darling, have you decided to leave this place and run off and marry me yet?"  She laughs and offers him a cheek to kiss, "Now Captain you know I've got old Gerard trained just the way I want him and I'm not about to go breaking in a new man at this time of life." The food is good and the mood is light as you have breakfast with the Captain. Clair brings Terry a special mug from the kitchen of some vile smelling tea. She pats him on the shoulder and he smiles greatfully, "You are an angle from heaven Clair."  He grimaces as he chokes it down, but after finishing the mug he seems much recovered.  After everyone has more food than they can possibly eat in front of them Captain Marin addresses the group. "Thank you all for coming so early. I don't sleep much anymore, so I tend to be an early riser. You'll forgive my entrance, but making the trek down from the Wake and back is hard on my leg. Of course after eating all this rich food I do walk back." He liberally douses his food with coursely ground sea salt and a bright red pepper sauce. "Beats the hell out of the oat cakes and watered down tea Greta is trying poison me with. I'll entertain any questions you might have and then I have a few little gifts for you all."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 29, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will help himself to the breakfeast but eat lightly. Michael at first view to the party, seems tired and has the air of being up very late last night, yet still has a dapper apperance.
When Captain Marin, has finished his speach, Michael will speak up " I belive you have answered the questions that I had yesterday Captain, and this morning I do not belive I have any further ones"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

Rook will eat a light breakfast and listen attentively to the conversation.  He'll not initiate conversation, but when overtures are made to him he'll respond warmly.  He has no questions for Captain Marin, and stowed all of his gear aboard last night.  He's ready to sail.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

Between bites of spicy sausages, bacon, ham, eggs, crepes, cheese and fried potato cakes Captain Marin reports that his magical sources assure him that as of midnight Allois was still alive and still in the area of Mermaid's Rest. They will check again in five days, which is about how long it will be until you arrive at Mermaid's rest. He will send word via a magically created bird like the ones that summoned some of you to him. As you all finish eating Captain Marin says, "I know there are some risks involved in this mission and despite my best efforts we don't know very much about the opposition. With that in mind I had some friends of mine put together some things that might be of use to you." He motions to Terry who gets up and gestures to someone on the other side of the screen. A young human woman in a couriers uniform comes into the private area where you are seated carrying 2 dark brown leather bags, an identical bag in black with silver trim, one of shark skin and one in buff colored leather. She hands the buff colored bag to Marienna, who seems as surprised by the gift as the rest of you. The black bag goes to Michael Storm, while the shark skin bag goes to Morwyn, and Radoon and Rook get the dark brown though there appears to be some small stitching around the bag given to Rook that might be writing in some strange language. The bags each have a shoulder strap and a flap that comes down over the front. On the front of each bag is a small patch with an embrodered Marin and Son logo--twin lateen sails marked with a stylized double M on a background of blue that fades from dark navy at the bottom to azure at the top. Finally, the courier hands Terry a small cloth bundle as well and he looks to Marin saying, "that really wasn't necessary Captain." He responds, "now Terry you might need a little something extra for this job too."  As you receive the bag, which looks like the sort of thing a clerk or student might carry you note that it is fairly heavy obviously containing some items.


----------



## Erland (Mar 30, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"Thank you, Captain."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Crested Wake*

"You're welcome, Captain," he responds with a twinkle in his eye. "Open it up and see what's inside lad."


----------



## Erland (Mar 30, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Excitedly, but trying to act cool, I open the bag and look inside.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

For Morwyn only [sblock]The flap is held down by a lace. The bag has another tightly laced opening under the flap and you suspect that the bag would do an admirable job of keeping the contents dry if properly laced even in rough seas and spray. The bag contains an odd shaped sheathed dagger, a money pouch with a ring held to it by a couple of stitches, a flask and two potion bottles. Some magic cast on the bag at its packing reveals the nature of the contents to Morwyn. The knowledge just springs to mind in a way that is harmless, but disconcerting none the less. The flask is fine silver with a ship etched upon it and carried in a shark skin sheath that can be hooked to a belt. It is filled with quality rum. The dagger is most unusual in design; the hilt has a heavy basket guard with raised studs that would be effective in defense or for punching as a non-lethal weapon. The twin blades are intertwined one a shiny silver and the other a dull treated blue. (Think of a soft serve ice cream cone mixing chocolate and vanilla swirl.) The points diverge slightly ending about the width of a woman's least finger apart. The blade has no edge being suited only to fighting with the point. The hilt has a cap that can be removed to reveal a compass. The blades are alchemical silver and cold iron and the weapon is enchanted to be +2 to hit and damage. It is well made and superbly balanced, perhaps as well as any weapon you have ever held. However, the weapon is large for a dagger heavy due to the twin blades and heavy hilt making it somewhat awkward to use. (-1 to hit unless you take an exotic weapon proficiency to learn to fight with it.) Because of its size the dagger is able to deal considerable damage for a dagger (1d4+1) The stout construction of the guard and blade allow the weapon to be used purely for defense as a sort of shield. (+2 to AC if used as a buckler--you must be able to use shields or take the exotic weapon proficiency to use it this way.) The ring is a set with a blue stone and inlayed with a tiny Marin and son twin sail emblem that can only be seen on close inspection. The ring is a magical 'Captain's Ring'. Its power gives a +3 on will saves, and boosts the following skills by two while it is worn--profession sailor, survival, intimidate, diplomacy and sense motive.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

Oops, forgot a couple of things!

For Morwyn only [sblock]The coin pouch contains two 500 gp rubys, 3 pearls worth 100 gp and assorted lessor gems worth 100 gp total. There is also 100 gp in assorted coins. The first potion bottle contains two doses of Oil of Listening Coin (see the spell in complete adventurer at 8th level). The second bottle contains 2 doses of Gust of Wind.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

For Rook only assuming he opens his bag [sblock]The script on the bag is a traditional blessing in your native tongue. The flap is held down by a lace. The bag has another tightly laced opening under the flap and you suspect that the bag would do an admirable job of keeping the contents dry if properly laced even in rough seas and spray. The bag contains an odd shaped sheathed dagger, a money pouch with a ring held to it by a couple of stitches, a ceramic flask and two potion bottles. Some magic cast on the bag at its packing reveals the nature of the contents to Rook. The knowledge just springs to mind in a way that is harmless, but disconcerting none the less. The flask is crude pottery and filled with an aromatic liquor from your families' homeland. Rook has never tasted it, but heard his father speak of it longingly. The dagger is most unusual in design; the hilt has a heavy basket guard with raised studs that would be effective in defense or for punching as a non-lethal weapon. The twin blades are intertwined--one a shiny silver and the other a dull treated blue. (Think of a soft serve ice cream cone mixing chocolate and vanilla swirl.) The points diverge slightly ending about the width of a woman's least finger apart. The blade has no edge being suited only to fighting with the point. The hilt is studded with a polished piece of amber in which a small dragonfly is trapped. The blades are alchemical silver and cold iron and the weapon is enchanted to be +2 to hit and damage. It is well made and superbly balanced, perhaps as well as any weapon you have ever held. However, the weapon is large for a dagger and heavy due to the twin blades and thick hilt guard making it somewhat awkward to use. (-1 to hit unless you take an exotic weapon proficiency to learn to fight with it.) Because of its size the dagger is able to deal considerable damage for a dagger (1d4+1) The stout construction of the guard and blade allow the weapon to be used purely for defense as a sort of shield. (+2 to AC if used as a buckler--you must be able to use shields or take the exotic weapon proficiency to use it this way.) The ring is a set with a blue stone and inlayed with a tiny Marin and son twin sail emblem that can only be seen on close inspection. The ring is a magical 'Mage's Ring'. Its power is as a ring of wizardry type I or II (you must decide each day--for now I think only type I will be of use). Additionally, the ring gives its wearer a +3 on spell craft and concentration skill checks. The coin pouch contains 3 pearls worth 100 gp each, assorted lessor gems worth a total of 100 gp and 50 gp in assorted coins. The first potion bottle contains two doses of Cloak of the Sea (from complete adventurer p. 144), while the second contains two doses of Cure Moderate Wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

For Michael Storm only assuming he opens his bag [sblock]The flap is held down by a lace. The bag has another tightly laced opening under the flap and you suspect that the bag would do an admirable job of keeping the contents dry if properly laced even in rough seas and spray. The bag contains an odd shaped sheathed dagger, a money pouch with a ring held to it by a couple of stitches, a flask and two potion bottles. Some magic cast on the bag at its packing reveals the nature of the contents to Rook. The knowledge just springs to mind in a way that is harmless, but disconcerting none the less. The flask is high grade silver in a black leather sheath and filled with some of the finest Brandy available. The dagger is most unusual in design; the hilt has a heavy basket guard with raised studs that would be effective in defense or for punching as a non-lethal weapon. The twin blades are intertwined--one a shiny silver and the other a dull treated blue. (Think of a soft serve ice cream cone mixing chocolate and vanilla swirl.) The points diverge slightly ending about the width of a woman's least finger apart. The blade has no edge being suited only to fighting with the point. The hilt is studded with a polished piece of amber in which a small dragonfly is trapped. The blades are alchemical silver and cold iron and the weapon is enchanted to be +2 to hit and damage. It is well made and superbly balanced, perhaps as well as any weapon you have ever held. The hilt is studded with a large black onyx over which a silver  filigree has been placed in the shape of a holy symbol of the God of Vengence. However, the weapon is large for a dagger and heavy due to the twin blades and thick hilt guard making it somewhat awkward to use. (-1 to hit unless you take an exotic weapon proficiency to learn to fight with it.) Because of its size the dagger is able to deal considerable damage for a dagger (1d4+1) The stout construction of the guard and blade allow the weapon to be used purely for defense as a sort of shield. (+2 to AC if used as a buckler--you must be able to use shields or take the exotic weapon proficiency to use it this way.) The ring is a set with a blue stone and inlayed with a tiny Marin and son twin sail emblem that can only be seen on close inspection. The ring is a magical 'Ring of Arcane Might'. Its power is as a normal rod of Metamagic--3 times per day you can either Empower or Highten (as the feats) a spell or invocation of up to 6th level. Additionally, the ring gives its wearer a +2 on spell craft and concentration skill checks. The coin pouch contains 3 pearls worth 100 gp each, assorted lessor gems worth a total of 100 gp and 50 gp in assorted coins. The first potion bottle contains two doses of Shield of Faith at 12th level, while the second contains two doses of Cure Moderate Wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

For Radoon only assuming he opens his bag [sblock]The flap is held down by a lace. The bag has another tightly laced opening under the flap and you suspect that the bag would do an admirable job of keeping the contents dry if properly laced even in rough seas and spray. The bag contains an odd shaped sheathed dagger, a cumpled piece of paper, a money pouch with a ring held to it by a couple of stitches, four ceramic bottles with cork stoppers and two potion bottles. Some magic cast on the bag at its packing reveals the nature of the contents to Rook. The knowledge just springs to mind in a way that is harmless, but disconcerting none the less. The are filled with Chelestran Ale. The dagger is most unusual in design; the hilt has a heavy basket guard with raised studs that would be effective in defense or for punching as a non-lethal weapon. The twin blades are intertwined--one a shiny silver and the other a dull treated blue. (Think of a soft serve ice cream cone mixing chocolate and vanilla swirl.) The points diverge slightly ending about the width of a woman's least finger apart. The blade has no edge being suited only to fighting with the point. The hilt is studded with a polished piece of amber in which a small dragonfly is trapped. The blades are alchemical silver and cold iron and the weapon is enchanted to be +2 to hit and damage. It is well made and superbly balanced, perhaps as well as any weapon you have ever held. The hilt is studded with a large aquamarine over which a red gold filegree in the shape of a dolphin has been laid. However, the weapon is large for a dagger and heavy due to the twin blades and thick hilt guard making it somewhat awkward to use. (-1 to hit unless you take an exotic weapon proficiency to learn to fight with it.) Because of its size the dagger is able to deal considerable damage for a dagger (1d4+1). The stout construction of the guard and blade allow the weapon to be used purely for defense as a sort of shield. (+2 to AC if used as a buckler--you must be able to use shields or take the exotic weapon proficiency to use it this way.) The ring is a set with a blue stone and inlayed with a tiny Marin and son twin sail emblem that can only be seen on close inspection. The ring is a magical 'Ring of Raiding'. Its power is as a ring of protection +2. Additionally, the ring gives its wearer the power to produce a Dimention Door spell at 8th level once per day. Finally, the dagger gives a +2 on Jump and Balance checks when it is held. The coin pouch contains 3 pearls worth 100 gp each, assorted lessor gems worth a total of 100 gp and 50 gp in assorted coins. The first potion bottle contains four doses of Cat's grace at 8th level, while the second contains two doses of Cure Moderate Wounds. The piece of paper is the letter of credit Radoon stuffed in the couch cusions the day before.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

You all notice Marienna's look of amazement as she pulls a 6 foot long white ash staff inlayed with silver runes out of her bag. Marin smiles with glee, "Yes all the bags function as bags of holding" (small size). "I hope you will not need the things I've given you, but I wanted to prepare you for the worst. I included a few gems and coins for expenses, bribes and so forth, Captain Morwyn has a little extra on behalf of the ship. You can keep whatever you don't use."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will look into his bag and upon briefly examing the contents, will say "Captain Marin, I am amazed at your generosity sir, these are indeed princely gifts"" I hope to deliver the type of vengence that will make you proud of your choice of avengers". MIchael will then close the bag and set it aside


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM Only[sblock]Not to look a great gift horse in the mouth, but how is Heightend spell going to be beneficial, I have looked and dont see how it pertains to warlocks, The other lol gives me 6 mega blasts with eldrithc blast should i need them so woof woof  Any chance i could swap out the Heightend for the Non lethal damage one or something else , but if you could explain how it works with warlocks that would be cool also. Also, just a generic question, can lets say other feats be added to this ring without destryoing it total. Say a third or fourth feat be keyed into it. It got me started thinking and I like the idea of building an Arcane Ring of Might that becomes legendary etc.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 31, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - I'm back

Radoon will give a Marienna a wink as he sees her smile.

Radoon will eat well, last meal before setting sail, he knows how it works once on board, besides you never know what may happen, live life well.

After I open my bag, I will look up at Marin and shake my head as if to tell him, "You know I would do this for you with out all of this..."

Once breakfast is over, I would like to pass an arms dealer and purchase a nice cross bow and bolts.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2005)

*Micahel Storm (warlock)*

For the DM[sblock]Scott, I have a few technincal questions about letter of credit. Can they be made out like sight drafts, that is Michael Storm has on deposit with x bank 200 gp and he then could exchange it or endorse it at another bankingn house or another branch of the same bank for cash. I presuem when made out to an indiviudal like the oner Marin and Sons gave us it is more like a check. Also may i have the names of several of the banking houses so i can list the letters of credit Nicholas and I were going to purchase more in the form a deposit sight draft. By the way thanks for clearing up the Heighten question for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

“Captaen, mheon fial do léirigh ceart an tú agus teachlach do!  This is a princely gift, and I thank you."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]I fear your knowledge of banking exceeds my own. I tried to keep this simple for my world. The letter of credit basically says 'I have this much money in the bank this letter is drawn on, so please extend credit in the amount on the letter to the barer and I've got it covered.' The issuing bank keeps track so you don't send out more letters of credit than you have funds in the bank. The bank you take it to will basically issue you credit in the amount listed to do with as you please, you can have smaller letters issued in your name or take it in cash or just leave it in the bank. Eventually, the two banks will settle up. Ideally they like to keep a fairly even flow of money and paper so that they don't have to ship large amounts of currency. Hope that helps. I'm glad we were able to get the highten spell thing straight, it will be very helpful on those occations when you encounter a target who can easily resist or save against your invocations. Not that I would send such a powerful bad guy against you...  [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 31, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

occ: as to your last comment hmmmmmmmmm let me think ......"YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"

Thanks for clarifing the matter, it is most helpful, but I still need the name of a few of those institusions, perhaps even the dreaded halfling run one :\ 

Michael will remain seated and unsually quite for him, and listen to the conversation. For some reason he seems to be a bit distracted and seems to be thinking about other matters.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Well, we have to have a Hairfoot trust of course. Additional there is First Empire, Bank of the Wheelands, and Capital Bank. That should get you started. I didn't say it earlier, but you can indeed add additional powers to a magic item. The good thing is you don't have to pay the item cost again just the magic cost. That only saves you a few hundred gold, but every little bit helps. Especially when you have to pay for Grond's food.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

Radoon finds the food to be excellent as it was on the previous evening. The Captain notes Radoons comment and says, "I know my friend, but I give you these things because I want to give you the best possible chance of success not as an inducement. You are being a true friend and I am most greatful. As for the money. I have more than I can possibly spend in the life I have remaining, so take it and enjoy it." 

OOC: You can get a crossbow and bolts for book price on the way to the boat. You are able to find masterwork quality if you wish.


----------



## Erland (Mar 31, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I need to get 3 or 4 outfits typical for a captain.  It's quite possible that I won't be able to get anything that fits well, given the short notice, in which case I'll get something I can alter.

More importantly, how soon will tides/winds be appropriate for departing?  I'm presuming that we aren't going to be towed.

OOC: This morning Morwyn will be wearing the exporer's outfit, and carrying his axe, as discretely as possible.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

Erland said:
			
		

> OOC:  ...and carrying his axe, as discretely as possible.




OOC: Yeah just tuck that big ole waraxe under your arm and try to pass it off as a newspaper.    On the plus side when you walk down the street with that thing in hand no drunken pig farmers try to pick a fight with you.

It would be hard to get anything that fit at this early hour, 'off the rack' clothing doesn't really exist. However, since you were unable to post during the prep phase (yesterday afternoon in game time) I'll let you retroactively have ordered a rush job at a tailor's shop to be ready early this morning. You'll need to pay a bit more for the rush job--figure half the cost of courtier's clothes with no need for the associated jewerlry. Radoon found getting a crossbow to be considerably easier at this hour. That's just the nature of the world. 

The tide will be right for sailing in less than two hours. If any towing is needed the crew will do it with the longboat.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

At this point a rather bleary eyed looking bartender enters carrying a tray. It seems unlikely that he is used to working at this hour. He gives each of your a crystal flute of a cocktail of champaign and fresh juices. Captain Marin raises his glass, "Lady and Gentlemen to your health and to the success of your mission." With that he takes a healthy swallow of the drink and smacks his lips appreciatively. Terry blanches slightly and takes a small drink, but rallies and raises his glass, "To your health sir and to those we've lost along the way." This time he takes a bigger drink and the others follow suit. Marienna raises her glass, "To new friends and to Allios, may he return to us soon." With this another round of sips. Given the easy way they all do this you suspect that this toasting at the start of a new voyage is some sort of Marin and Son tradition.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

As everyone is getting ready to leave Captain Marin pulls Radoon aside for a quick private conversation. 

For Radoon only [sblock]Captain Marin hands over a tightly wrapped bundle, he raises one corner and you can see than inside is a cloth disk painted with arcane runes like the one Terry put on the floor to facilitate the Captain's magical arrival earlier. "Radoon my old friend I want to be there at the end of this thing. When you find my ship and my son I want to watch justice done. I know I can't make this journey with you. Will you help me? Just lay this down on the deck and I'll see the matching disk in my office change color. I'll step through then. Can I count on you? You know what it is like to get older, surely you understand my frustration?" He looks Radoon in the eye with great intensity.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

MIchael will stand with the toast and when Mariann has finished will raise his and state "May they soon curse they day they decided to tempt the wraith of Captain Honagar Marin" Michale will then drain his glass, reverse it and set it back down on the table next to his plate.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

In response to Michael's toast Marin, Terry and Marienna all raise their glasses then drink and the Captain in particular looks pleased.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]In referecne to the earlier insturctions for Nicholas, the letters of credit will be drawn upon "Hairfoot Trust"  while Michael will deal with Captial Bank and First Empire. Grond will deal with the Wheeland Bank. I will also increase the coinage for Nicholas to close to 1000gp. I am hoping he will be able to ferret out some really good buys as Amabar of Kotu in Mermaids Rest as well as developing a potiential lead to the pirates. I mean what better mark than a Merchannt buying your stolen goods and you stealing them back when he sets sail ? Anyway, once the breakfeast is over, Michael will go to the ship and retire to his cabin an perhaps practice his forgery skill...More to come[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2005)

*Breakfast at the Cresting Wave*

OOC: Assuming there are no more toasts, last minute purchases or questions I'll advance to the launching of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' after lunch.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael has not other questions.

For the DM only[sblock]Scott, I will consult with Grond and NIcholas and see where they prefer to have their base of operations. A ship allows us mobility but at an increased cost and lessens our security as we will have to have seamen etc.....or we could buy and construct a small house/fortress and furish it as we go. The only cost here would be for magical transportation but that could be done for less than 20,000gp still leaving the cost way less than the ship. The house also affords us more space and eventual storage but does give them a fixed point to attack etc.....What are their thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2005)

*Leaving Cambre*

The toasts completed Captain Marin shakes everyone's hand and you depart for the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' which is scheduled to sail in about an hour. A few of you stop to pick up purchases, or run errands, but everyone is aboard by the appointed time. Captain Marin goes to the Marin and Son office on Pier Seven and is on the dock as you set sail. A grizzled Dwarven harbor pilot takes her out looking with distain at the odd vessel. The winds and tides are as predicted and you are greeted by a beautiful sunrise as you leave the pier. The 'Rumpled Bedsheet' is away along with more than a dozen other ships this morning. Only one event mars the launch. A mornful bell tolls five times just as you clear the harbor. Some of the crew shout to men on other vessels and quickly learn that two small fishing vessels collided in the night and five men were lost. The crew take this as a bad omen coming just as you are away. It sours the otherwise happy mood on the ship. This is soon forgotten as everyone struggles to learn the new ship. She is quite different from the Rubinex that most of the crew were familiar with. Normally, a new ship would have several sea trials before attempting a voyage like this, so nerves are taunt and everyone works hard to get familiar with new rigging and layout of the vessel. She not a particularly agile ship, but the calm waters of the inner sea are very forgiving. Her course has already been plotted to take advantage of known winds and currents. 

OCC: I need to know what sort of activities you'll be engaged in (for Rook, Michael and company) as well as when you plan to stand watch (for Morwyn, Radoon and Marienna--at least one on at a time. Morwyn can assign Marienna's times.) You have a crew of 21 plus officers, which usually puts in at least 12 hour days. The arms master is available for training of the crew as ordered by the Captain and any of the party members who might like a little extra practice. The voyage should see you arrive in the waters off Mermaid's Rest in the late afternoon of the 5th day. The weather on the inner sea is controlled by the Druids so their will be no unexpected inclimate weather. The almanac only calls for a rain squall on the third night out and a couple of afternoon showers. The first day should be uneventful. Once I have an idea of your plans we'll advance to the captain's dinner party. I suggest you discuss plans for your approach to Mermaid's Rest.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2005)

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Nicolas is in favor of a ship, prefering maximum mobility, while Grond favor's a ship as well he can certainly see the defensive advantages of an isolated tower with underground complex.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Apr 2, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Does the count of 21 include Jack and Thomas?

I definitely want Radoon's input (from a military perspective) on watches, and Marienna's is welcome, as is Michael's and Rook's.  Unless they've got a better idea, then we'll adopt the military schedule and set watches at 4 hours each.  Presuming 7 men can handle the ship in ordinary conditions, then we'll divide into three watches of 7, with an officer.

The rotation will be two on, one off, one on, two off.  During the day, at least at first, two watches will be on duty at a time.  One watch will be manning the ship, and the other will be training with the arms master and attending to miscellaneous maintenance.  Meals will be served around the watch change.  Over night, there will only be one watch on duty, with the other two off.

If we need to switch to two watches at night, then we'll cancel the arms training and shift the schedule left one.  That would most likely occur if we expect that nights are more hazardous.  I'll take the first watch, since that will be on duty from 10p to 6a in hazard conditions and dawn on regular.  I'd prefer if Radoon takes the second watch so that he'll be on duty at dawn in hazard conditions.

OOC: I've attached a spreadsheet with the various watches listed.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2005)

OOC: I did not include Jack and Thomas in the count.


----------



## Erland (Apr 2, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Add them to the 1st and 2nd watches, respectively.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will spend most of his time in the cabin or for what passes as the officers/vipwardroom. Grond and Michael will take alternating shifts fo that at least one of them is awake at all times, but this may vary with some overlapping time frames. For the most part, Michael will try to remain in his cabin. Gisueepee will be required to be avaialbe anytime Michael is awake but will be insturcted, with Captain Morywns approval to attend as many arms classess as he can, when not attending me. As for the schedule Michale will ask Morwyn, if he is suppose to stand a watch and if told to do so, will do it. Failing that, it is Morwyn's ship and Michael will remain silent. When squaring away in the cabin, various seamen etc, will hear Michael state the words, Clean and then Be Rid in a loud and commanding voice. They will also hear sounds such as furntiture being reaarranged etc.

For the DM only[sblock]Michael will clean his entire cabin and use and exterminate spell on his cabin and the surronding areas, ie next berths if possible and the outside hallway leading to his cabin. Michael will have the furniture arranged so that the beds are to either side of the door with an open space in the floor and the extra food, provisions stacked at the foot of each bed neatley, but will have as much as poosbile placed int eht bag of holding and his and Gronds (haversacks0) so as to maximize space. Michael will then spend his time practing his forgery skill in reference to the letters of credit and at this point letters of introduction etc. As a decesion has been reached, a ship it is. Does Michael know of the lead time it takes to build the ship etc. Common usage for this is usually 8 months to construct with 1/5 up front and 1/5 every two months.[/sblock]


For Captain Morwyn only[sblock]Dear Captain, I respectfully request to remain as much as possible undistribued in my cabin or wardroom. Understanding that a ship must have only one captain i ask this so as to remove any tempataion or conflict bewteen us during the voyage. REspectfully, Michael Storm[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

As Rook is a capable seaman, he'll stand whichever watch Captain Morwyn wishes him on.  When not on watch or sleeping, he'll try to strike a balance between mingling with the crew and subtly reminding them that he is not actually on ship's roster so that when the time comes for him to do "his own thing" they will not be confused or hesitate to follow the instructions of the ship's rightful chain of command.


----------



## Erland (Apr 2, 2005)

*Morwyn*

To Michael and Rook,

I've deliberately left the two of you out of the watch rotation, which should help distinguish roles.  You've pretty much got the run of the ship, trusting that you stay out of the way of the working crew.  I'd prefer it if you didn't assist too much in any activities requiring much teamwork since you'll probably feel different priorities in the event of an emergency and I don't want the crew depending upon you to be hauling line with them.

You, and your servants, are welcome to join in, or assist with, arms training.

We can go into more detail over dinner, if you wish.

To the DM:
What, if anything, do we have in the way of cargo?  Is Mermaid's Rest noted for any particular trade details, either requiring or supplying?  Are there any ports of call between Cambre and Mermaid's Rest, or maybe close to our course (say, no more than a day out of the way)?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As everyone is getting ready to leave Captain Marin pulls Radoon aside for a quick private conversation.
> 
> For Radoon only [sblock]Captain Marin hands over a tightly wrapped bundle, he raises one corner and you can see than inside is a cloth disk painted with arcane runes like the one Terry put on the floor to facilitate the Captain's magical arrival earlier. "Radoon my old friend I want to be there at the end of this thing. When you find my ship and my son I want to watch justice done. I know I can't make this journey with you. Will you help me? Just lay this down on the deck and I'll see the matching disk in my office change color. I'll step through then. Can I count on you? You know what it is like to get older, surely you understand my frustration?" He looks Radoon in the eye with great intensity.[/sblock]




You know I understand your frustration, but are you sure you want to be there?  Is the prime objective not to bring back your son to you?  I promise you we will do that.  I think it would be best for all if we were to do this.  I am sure your son would love to see you as soon as possible so I propose you give us a disc that we could lay down for him to come to you when we rescue him.  Is that a possibliity?  Then we can bring the rest of the crew home."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Erland said:
			
		

> Does the count of 21 include Jack and Thomas?
> 
> I definitely want Radoon's input (from a military perspective) on watches, and Marienna's is welcome, as is Michael's and Rook's.  Unless they've got a better idea, then we'll adopt the military schedule and set watches at 4 hours each.  Presuming 7 men can handle the ship in ordinary conditions, then we'll divide into three watches of 7, with an officer.
> 
> ...




"I agree with your plans for watch, Cap'in.  But I remember something that one of the crew liked to be in the crows nest, who was that, as we may be able to use him for a few hours a day so that we may attend to other business."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 3, 2005)

*Michael Storm*

After the ship has gotten underway, Gisuessppe will approach Morwyn " Begging the Captain's pardon Sir, I have a letter for the Captain" and will hand him an envelope.

Letter Addressed to Captain Morwyn[sblock]Dear Captain Morwyn, I am hesistant to become a member of your sailing crew for the simple fact that am not a sailor and fear I would be more of a hinderance than a help to you in the sailing of your vessel. In addition, I do not as a general rule mix well with sailors, and in an attempt to avoid iany conflict or discord with your crew, have chosen to reamin somewhat isolated from them in the hopes of avoiding any unpleseantries. What assistacnce I or my manservant my afford you in a sailing capacity is very limited. We are both willing to stand a modified watch looking for obastacles or other ships or as senty if that will relive an able body seamen for other duty. Furthermore, should a conflict at sea arise, I can offer you an above average ranged attack out to 375 yards or so and can assure you that should you wish to secure acess to the lower decks, them my manservatn will be more than sufficent to secure the area allowing you to assign / free up other able body seamean to other purposes. YOu have my word sir, that no interferance will occur by either myself or sevants, and while on ship we are completly willing to accept your orders. The only provision that i ask you to understand is that when the danger to the ship has passed and we have overcome the obstacle, then I will play a more direct role in the dealing with any surviving piratates or common enemies. Respectfully, Michael Storm.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2005)

The 'Rumpled Bedsheet' carries no cargo. Much of her cargo space was  given up in the conversion to the amidships ballistas, which are concealed below decks and can be raised to a fighting position with counterweights. You could stop for cargo at a couple of minor inner sea ports if you wish. I would cost you a half day at most if you shop and load quickly. Cambre was an international port on one of the lanes out of the inner sea. Getting to a major port could cost two or three days.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2005)

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]You cabin is spotless as are the adjacent areas. Rook's berth is next door if you wish to clean it too. After a day and a half you have everything arranged to you liking and can concentrate on you skills. The motion of the ship and the poor lighting below decks are not ideal. It can take 8 months or more to build a ship. It depends on the availability of the wood.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2005)

For Radoon only [sblock]We'll continue your conversation with Marin even though the action has moved on. "I agree with you that bringing my son on home would be great, but unfortunately the magic of the disks are keyed to a fixed point in my home, they only send one way. I just want the chance to confront those who have wronged me and mine. I assure you I won't get in the way of the job you are doing."[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Apr 3, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Early on, I'd like to bring the ship to a standstill so that I can swim around her and see how she's riding after the modifications.  Is the lack of cargo apparent, or is she riding fairly low due to the modifications and armaments?  Can we coax more speed or manouverability from her by shifting the supplies?  What name is she showing?

To Michael: "Thank you for your discretion.  At the moment, I've no additional requirements for you, and will trust to your initiative."

To Radoon: "You're thinking of Mr. Abelard, our sailing master.  It will probably be best for him to take third watch with Marienna.  I think our Boatswain should be on second watch with you."

For clarification, I've been presuming that a lookout would be a standard role for sailing the ship.  If 7 seamen can't handle the ship and provide a lookout, we may need to reconsider the watch assignment.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2005)

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Upon an inspection from the water the boat does not look unusually heavy or light in the water. Given the limited cargo space remaining, unless you take on a load of ingots or bricks it is unlikely that she will ride much lower. Her odd design makes it hard to know how she should ride. The name 'Rumpled Bedsheet' is displayed. Under normal sailing conditions it is not a problem for six men to opperate the ship while another pulls lookout; however, in heavy seas, unusual manuvering or combat 6 men would be inadequate. Under such conditions it would be normal for everyone on the crew to take action.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only.[sblock]Michael will in a spare moment and when no one is looking say the appropriate words for Radoons cabin , If it becomes to difficult to work, etc, he will just spend the time practicing and talking with Giuesspee and finding out wht his talents and skills are. Michael will make a present of the shortsword etc he bought just before sailing to Giuessppe and tell him to learn to use them wisley but not to put himslef at risk. Other than that MIchale will keep a very low profile coming onto deck at dawn and dusk for a few brief minutes. Should then inquire to speak to him, they will have to go thru Giuuesseppe or Grond to their annoyance [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

For Michael Storm [sblock]I understand Michael will be keeping a low profile, but will you attend the Captain's table on the first night out? I assume that planning for the arrival at Mermaid's rest will take place then.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2005)

The first day at sea is a long one for the crew of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'. Because of the haste with which the ship was outfitted and launched a thousand details had to be addressed. All active crew members had much to do. Finally, by 9 in the evening the Captain's mess is called. The officers trudge wearily to a much needed meal. After a day of working out the details the ship is running smoothly over the water and making excellent speed for her old hull.


----------



## Erland (Apr 5, 2005)

*Morwyn - Captain's Dinner*

Dinner turns out to be a veritable feast, as course follows course:

First a tomato and cheese salad, then a spicy fish soup.  Yet another salad, this time tomato and cucumber, preceding stuffed game hen with cranberry relish, before a ratatouille with eggplant and roast peppers.  Next is blackened fish, scallops, and shrimp over pasta with a pepper cream sauce, then a whole piglet complete with an apple in it's mouth.  Finally, desserts of curried fruit and a flaky pastry with heavy syrup and nuts.  Instead of the wines one might expect, the beverages are various specialty beers and ales, starting light and getting progressivly darker with each dish.  A decent, though not exceptional, brandy accompanies the dessert.

Morwyn appears to be as surprised as everyone else as the food just keeps appearing.  "My compliments to the chef.  Mr. Abelard, your wife must be a magician of no small talent; I have no idea how she produced such a feast, and in addition to feeding our fine crew.  

Gentlemen, and lady, I confess that my only agenda was to give us all a chance to continue getting to know one another.  However, if anyone has had any thoughts as to how best to approach Mermaid's Rest, I would like to hear them."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 5, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Micahel will arrive promptly at the appointed time and present Captain Morwyw three bottles of a dark rich red wine wich has a peppery/violet aftertaste. "These are for you Captain". Michale is dressed in a rich black silk shirt with red gold bullion woven into various designs along the collar and cuffs. His boots are highly polised black leather as is his belt.  Michael will move to sit himself somewhat in the center of the table, presuming the Captain is at it's head and the first offices is at the foot. As he seats himself, should anyone care to notice, the 7'5 foot individual named Grond will pull the Capatins door shut and you are left with the distinct impression is standing just outside the door. Throughout the meal, Michael will answer questions that are directly put to him but otherwise will say very little.

For the DM[sblock]I have researched the ship costs etc and have come up with a price for the monster i wish to have built. However, before  I finish it up I need to know if it is possible to have two  of the decks to be created in a null/transdimensional space but only to the extent of the total space of 8 decks.  That is a 1 to 4 ratio. That is they would be very limited and would be keyed to the stairwells. Based upon my research it should cost 30,000 per deck to do it this way. If I am going to have a mobile warlock school lol i will need the space eventually so mite as well incorporate it now and finish it out as I have the money and resources to do. Also by being in a null or transdimenail plane etc. if would be harder for enemies to scry me should i not be on one the regular decks. Hope that made sense. Lots of interesting plans either way so just let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2005)

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Your ship ideas sound interesting to me. I think the transdimintional stuff is doable. I'll have to do a bit of reading, but it sounds resonable to me. I look forward to seeing what you've come up with.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

In the silence that follows Morwyn's question Terry Lockspar shift uncomfortably and then speaks. He been rather quiet during the meeting, and merely sampled each of the fine beers that accompanied the meal. "I won't be so bold as to offer a course action, but I can tell you a bit about the place we are bound. It isn't really an island, just a bunch of rocks sticking up in an otherwise empty stretch of sea. It looks like there might have been a tower of some sort here long ago. The base of what once could have been a tower forms a good sized bowl that collects rain water. This source of fresh water a good distance from other islands has made it a stop off for those avoiding the law for as long as anyone can remember. The name comes from stories that it was once a popular place for mermaids to sunbath, but to my knowledge no one has seen a mermaid here for generations. As it became a popular place for ne’er-do-well’s to visit a more permanent community began to take place. Soon a floating tavern arrived. People who deal in stolen or pirated goods also started to run their business here. Eventually, a community of sorts had formed--all on boats and barges with the rock freshwater pond serving as a central ancor point. Some boats have been here for generations after their initial owners perished or moved on. Periodically the Empire has raided the place in hopes of reducing criminal activity. However, the nature of the community is such that everyone can just sail away before the authorities can arrive. The community is made up of floating gambling dens, fences, fixers, brothels, restaurants, inns and houseboats. The various boats and barges are connected by gangways and floating bridges. Rumor is that some of the barges here are floating chop shops that cut up pirated ships and sell off the wood and other valuable parts as spares. We should be able to arrive and blend in without undo difficulty. We don't know where Captain Allois might be among the ships we'll find there."  

OOC: Other such communities exist in the Empire, though Mermaid's Rest is currently the shadiest of the lot. It is likely that most of your characters have visited such a place at least once in the past.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Still beaming from the Captain's complement to his wife's cooking, Sailmaster Abelard adds, "Don't forget the slavers." At this Terry adds, "yes, it is said that when someone is made to disappear they are oft times sold to the Gnolls. Such transactions are rumored to take place at Mermaid's Rest. The victoms of such traffic end their days at hard labor in a distant desert or other land where slavery is still condoned."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 6, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock"*

"A true Den of Thieves then", MIchael says. "It appears to me gentlemen that there are two obvious choices. The first choice is tha we sail into Mermaids rest and spend the time developing informatino and hoping to tumble across a lead. The second choice would be to put in for repairs while letting it be known we have a choice cargo aboard and then letting the pirates hit us at sea".


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2005)

*Rook - Scout/Mage Blade*

"We could also try a combination of those suggestions -- if we can dummy up a need for repairs that will fool anyone 'chancing' to observe the ship, we can stay in port while we take care of our 'repairs' and sniff around for a lead (also working in some hints about our cargo).  If we don't stumble on anything while we're there, maybe some of the pirates will think to take us later.  By the way, I feel about slavers (and anyone who deals with them) the same way Mr. Storm feels about pirates -- I would welcome the opportunity to return later and take out the whole place if we find they are truly dealing with the Gnolls."

OOC: Putting our quotes in a different color is a good idea, but I'm having a hard time reading some of the darker color choices on the black screen.  Would it be acceptable to stick to bright color choices for our quotes?


----------



## Erland (Apr 7, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"I've been giving the matter some thought, and I'm averse to claiming we have a non-existant cargo to tempt attention.  There is another alternative: we could be going to Mermaid's Rest to *obtain* a 'special' cargo to smuggle into some other port.

We could have one of a variety of reasons to be buying such a cargo: we've already disposed of our previous such cargo and are looking for our next load, we had to throw our previous cargo overboard when approached by a customs cutter, or just that we've fallen on hard luck and need a quick boost.  The final option is a bit risker since we've got capital, which runs counter to the hard luck tack.  The fact that the 'Bedsheet has been specially modified could actually give credance to either of the first two stories, should those modifications be discovered.

That should buy us time to investigate Mermaid's Rest, as well as provide a cover story for our inquiries.  Still, all these stories seem weak to me, perhaps there are other options I haven't been able to think of."

OOC: I'm troubled by the logistics of the piracy; how far from Mermaid's Rest was the capture of Allois?  I still don't have a good mental map of the key locations.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: Allois' capture was a long way from Mermaid's Rest. Too far for it to make sense that the pirates were working from Mermaid's Rest. Something just doesn't add up...yet.

You are right about the bright colors, I choose poorly for my most recent post, sorry.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 7, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

"Captain Morwyn perhaps has the best idea, in that if act like were looking for a new cargo of good it does go along way with the coverstory and allows us to ask the tedious questions that are most certainly going to arose suscpion. Then benefit as I see it is that their greed will get the best of them and they will at the very least send an interdimary to meet with us or scoop us out. One of the few problems is that the sailors will have to be in on it or confined to ship, as no matter how loayl they may be to Marin and Son after a few drinks they may brag etc and tip our hand. Given that Mermaids rest was mentioned, I fear the ship is already chopped up, so i think it would be a good start to have terry and the young lady as well as any hands that are familar with her build look for wooden spars etc that would match her wood etc. Aslo, only one of us should actually be doing the investigation into the pirates, by tradation it should be the captain and perhaps a lieutant or the investor but too many asking questions will most likely sppok them etc. One of us should also start another tack by looking into purchasing slaves. He or she could simply state the Rumpled Bedsheet was the first ship sailing to Mermaids Rest so he booked passage on her. Failing that, I could portray a minor noble down on his luck who is willing to sell someone into slavery. I purpose this to be my valet, Giusessepp, as he is the right age for them to buy, especially if it is presented to them that he makes and excellent catamaite.(check the spelling on that one guys). What are your thoughts gentlemen?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2005)

*Rook*

"I like the slavery angle, as well.  It gives us the opportunity for more people to be involved in inquiries.  I think the risk of offering a person up for sale is that we may be required to actually sell them before we get the information we want.  Far safer to be looking for slaves than to be selling them.  Also, as Captain Morwyn pointed out, we have capital to buy so the safer plan is feasible."


----------



## Erland (Apr 7, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"The crew already knows enough to tip our hand, I'm afraid, so we'll need to keep them on board.  Marienna, can you see to that?

I don't have the skills required to conduct this kind of investigation, so we'll have to let the ship's agent handle that, if one of you are willing to take that role.  I'll be happy to serve as 'muscle' in any negotiations.

As to whether or not the Lorianna Fare has been chopped up, I feel that it's still an open question.  The Fare was built by Dexter and Longi, who only built a few dozen ships, including the Imperial Barge.  As such she's worth far more whole than piecemeal.  The other ship Master Marin lost, the Daughter of Cambre, was also a Dexter and Longi, and though they've attributed that loss to storm, it's a very suspicious coincidence and I don't fully trust the accepted story.

Finally, I've been bothered by the logistics; Mermaid's Rest is too far from Icewatch for typical piracy.  There's something more going on, if only we knew what.  However, that all makes me suspect that we've got to concentrate on Mermaid's Rest; we can't count on pirates taking an interest in the Bedsheet to lead us to our goal.  I supose, though, that we'll chance it, if it comes to grasping at straws."


----------



## Erland (Apr 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"Terry, Marrienna, I've tried to avoid even thinking this, but do you know of any reason why someone might be targeting Marin & Son?  Two Dexter and Longi ships being lost in less than a year is an amazing circumstance, but that both belong to the same shipping company seems beyond coincidence."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna and Terry look at each other and finaly Marienna shrugs, "This question has been weighing on our minds ever since we heard about the loss of the Lorrianna Fare. Unfortunately, we can't really come up with anyone who would want to do us harm. Uncle Honager has made some business rivals, but I don't know of any enemies powerful enough to do something like this. We thought maybe they would try and hold Allois for ransom knowing that Uncle has a lot of money, but we've heard nothing. Another firm would like to get their hands on the space at Pier Seven on Cambre, but they are a reputable business not pirates and storm witches. There has to be more to the mystery than we know at this point."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 9, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> For Radoon only [sblock]We'll continue your conversation with Marin even though the action has moved on. "I agree with you that bringing my son on home would be great, but unfortunately the magic of the disks are keyed to a fixed point in my home, they only send one way. I just want the chance to confront those who have wronged me and mine. I assure you I won't get in the way of the job you are doing."[/sblock]




OCC - Sorry I have been out this week, have been under the weather and working a lot, just sleeping when at home.

"I will agree if you promise to let us deal with what happens and not force our hands.  You also have to accept that I do not want to bring you unless it is safe.  We will capture them, bind them and then bring you.  Is this acceptable?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 9, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"As I sit here and listen, I think evreyone is on the same page with options - if this or that has happened-.  But at this point, we are going in blind.  Maybe we should wander for a day talking with the 'locals' and then meet back and make a game plan.  Maybe we can become a little more informed.  The need of a cover story is obvious so we do need to figure a good one.  I like the down and out one as it opens us up to other desperate parties as well as those wealthier parties that think they may get something for nothing (all pirates).  I DO NOT want to sell your boy.  This is not an option and I can not believe you would even volunteer that, what the !@#$%%$ are you thinking?"

So, let's come up with a cover, split into pairs, for liberty and druming up business all the while taking in all bits of info and meet back for dinner, either on ship or in town, as it is.

I agree with the cap'in as a boy such as Allois would be worth more than to be sold into slavery.  Possibly someone is trying to get a hand up on Marrin with info?  Maybe blackmail?  At this pointg we don't know and I don't think we have enough information to make an informed plan.  We are all good at what we do, as the bar fight and secondary negotiations showed.  So, let's use thoses talents and meet back and form a plan of attack.

Now, let's work on a story with no holes and answers to questions posed...


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2005)

*Breakfast with Captain Marin*

For Radoon only [sblock]"I agree with your conditions, just please get me to my son as soon as posible."[/sblock]

OOC: Hey I know how it is. Real life has a nasty habit of getting in the way of gaming. I'm trying to figure out a way to either game or work while I sleep, but so far no luck.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 9, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

For DM Only

[sblock]"You know we will!"  Give him a big smile to reassure him.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will calmy fold his napkin and arrange his cutlery. He will then get up from the tabel. "If you will excuse me gentlemen, I find the air to salty in here." He will then walk out the door and return to his cabin.

For the DM only[sblock]Michael will instruct Grond not to let anyone into is cabin until further notice. They may leave a messeag, preferrable in written format, and Michael will address it at his convience. This will aslo be passed onto Giusseepe. The only person who they are to inform me of immediatley is if the Captain himself is at the door.[/sblock] 

OCC: Personaly I dont like the idea of anyone but the DM having a record of the spoilers. I put to much time into getting my character on tract and developing a persona for someone to read what he is doing etc or up to.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC,

Todd, I think we are all old enough to resist reading the spoilers.  I know you like to play secretive characters but come on, we are your friends.  We have all posted our character but yet you have not.  What's going on, do you not trust US?  I like playing this because of you guys, the ones who first got me into it but with you I just get frustrated, there is no bonding because you chose to keep so isolated.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

OCC:  It has not been posted simply for the that i have not had teh time to put it in rich text format and post it on here. Anyway, accept this as my resignation from the game. Thanks for the fun guys.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2005)

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Michael Storm has returned to his cabin leaving the rest to discuss their plans for Mermaid's Rest. Terry takes a moment to summarize. "If I understand you, the plan is to arrive at Mermaid's posing as a down on our luck tramp. Not to hard a ruse given the modifications to our ship. A select few of us, perhaps Rook, Michael, Myself, the Captain, Radoon and Marienna will explore the community in an attempt to gather information. We'll be suitably vague about our purposes, just hinting that we are looking for a profitable venture. There will be the implication that we don't mind doing quetionable jobs. Have I captured the essence of the plan?"

OOC: Hopefully, Todd will rejoin us when things improve for him.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 13, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"That's what I suggest, though I've been wrong before.  

Was I too harsh on Mr. Storm?  It just really gets me going that he thought he could offer up another for slavery because the poor boy was down on his luck and decided to work for him.  I'm sure he would not have agreed to come if he knew we planned on selling him into slavery."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 13, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna is quick to agree with Radoon. "I couldn't condone even the pretence of slavery either. I think we can accomplish our goals without such tactics."


----------



## Erland (Apr 14, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"I don't believe that he intended to actually go through with any sale, just suggesting a possible line of investigation.  However, since we have access to capital, it isn't one we need to pursue from that particular angle.

Speaking of capital, I think we should take a brief detour to a port to cash our letters of credit.  It shouldn't take more than 6 hours, if we can time the tides correctly; a half day at the most.  I don't think it's wise to reveal the name of our source of funding if we can possibly avoid it.

And that leads me to the question of whether or not we want to rename the ship.  I appreciate Master Marin's sense of humor, but I worry that others might see the name "Rumpled Bedsheet" as a clue to the ruse.  I can't decide if that would harm or help our purpose, and would like your opinions.

Finally, when we arrive, I'd like to take some time to scout from underwater.  If the Fare is still intact, maybe the pirates won't have thought to disguise her keel, though they'll certainly have changed her look above the waterline.  If anyone can join me, they'll be welcome, but otherwise it's something I'll have to do alone."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 15, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Excellent point!! But out of curiosity, how do you intend to inspect the keels of the various ships without raising suspicion?  As far as the name goes, I vote to keep the Rumpled Bedsheet, I think it might attract the kind we are looking for.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2005)

*Rook*

"So far as it goes, I like the plan.  It will be difficult to be more thorough until we have a broader knowledge base for what we're dealing with.  Captain, if you'd like some company/protection on your scouting expidition I have the means to help out.  My resources are somewhat limited, however, so I'm just as comfortable staying on land and in your general vicinity as I would be staying closer.

"I'm also of the opinion that one name will be as good as another for the ship, for a couple of reasons.  First, we're not absolutely certain what tack we'll be taking, so the slight self effacement of the current name may turn out in our favor.  Additionally, pirates are a quirky lot, and are just as likely to assume that the name has some off color conotation related to the ship's history as anything else."


----------



## Erland (Apr 16, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"Radoon, inspect is perhaps too strong a word.  I'm merely going to look at various keels.  As for how I plan to do so without attracting too much attention, I can breath water.  I just plan to stay underwater, and not approach any ship too closely.  I know that limits the kind of information I can gather, and there isn't much to differentiate one keel from another, but I hope that a Dexter and Longi will be distinctive.

Rook, as I said, you'd be welcome.  However, I don't plan to go looking for trouble, so there shouldn't be any need for you to use any consumables."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2005)

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Marienna adds, "I think the plan is starting to come together. I guess we need to decide pretty quickly if we are going to put in to port. We'll be leaving the wheelands and getting into open water tomorrow."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2005)

*Rook*

"I'll plan on being in the general vicinity as 'shore support,' then -- I'll try to stay within easy hailing distance in case something comes up."


----------



## Erland (Apr 19, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"So, we have a plan, or at least the beginning of one.  We shall put into port, cash our letters of credit to avoid a paper trail, then make for Mermaid's Rest.  Once there, Rook and I will 'sound the waters' and learn the physical situation, while Radoon and Michael begin to make contacts among the various ruffians and scoundrels who make up the populace."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 19, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Sounds good to me but I think we might be more effective if we split up, not singularly but maybe I take a crew member as would Michael, though he has his minions to back him up.  Plus the kind I know might not approach Michael and vice versa, we do not know if we are dealing with low-life or upper esulan (no idea how to spell that).  How do you feel about that?  Also Marienna might be able to get other info from certain deprived individuals.  I think we are all very capable.  So what is to be our official story then?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warock)*

OCC: I'm back guys, sorry for the pissy mood but the loss of the guys hurts and yes at this moment trust is very very thin with me.


For the DM only[sblock]Michael will stay in his room and avoid all contact with the party as much as he can. When he gets backs to the cabin he will speak with Giuseeppe and inform him of the conversation etc, but making sure that he knows he is and will never be in danger of being sold. I will stress the point that I am taking him into my confidence about this, as the discussions are on a need to know basis. Also I will give him the option of either agreeing to help with the charade of catamite etc if he is so willing, but that we may revise the slaver angle from sell to buy another young man such as himself. Once again stressing that this may put him and me both in an unfavorable light but that it may be necessary in order to gain the pirates confidence and conclude the mission. Further, I will tell him he is most likely to be approaced by other members of the party and be felt out about me and or my intent to sell him. He may answer to the extent that all he knows is that I am a minor son of major nobilty and that he has been in my service only a few months. Should they bring up my idea of selling him into slavery, he is to act concerened and ask for their help to save him. I want to see how loayal the party really is. He will be informed that Grond will be watching his back for safety and that if at any time he gets a werid feeling or is scared he is to return to safety.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2005)

*Rook*

"What if we're a small, independant trader that had a special cargo for Marin & Sons?  This would be something very expensive and small (so the 'Bedsheet' could ship it), preferably something fairly important to Captain Marin.  After the loss of their two ships, Marin & Sons was no longer willing to pay the cost of the cargo, so forfeited their rights to it.  Now we are burdened with either selling it in whatever market we can find, or lowering our cost so that Marin can buy it.

Someone who knows Captain Marin or Marin & Sons a bit better than I would have to refine the story, of course -- I'm just talking off the top of my head.  But in general, this one has two lures to our potential targets:  A valuable cargo for the taking or buying, and something important to Marin in particular (in case the taking of the ships is an action against Marin & Sons in particular).

If we go with this, we'll either need to pick up such a cargo, or decide now that we're running a bluff and that we'll go after the first target that shows *sufficient* interest."

_I really hope our target turns out to be a slaver as well as a pirate.  As long as they leave me alone, I've got nothing against pirates in general.  Slavers, however . . ._


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna blushes at Radoon's comment, clearly thinking the worst about his comment regarding her ability to gather information. Terry speaks up, "I might be able to gather a bit of useful information as well, I've spent a bit of time in salty taverns."  At Rooks comment he adds, "Do you think we should mention Marin and Son at all?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2005)

*Below decks*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Giuseeppe is clearly a bit overwhealmed by what you have to tell him. He is not used to being involved in any such complex schemes. Getting his hands on his fathers tabacco pouch behind the shed is about the extent of his past plotting. His eyes widen when you explain to him what a catamite is. He agrees to do as you say and adds that so far the people he has met on the 'Bedsheet' have seemed to be really good and friendly people loyal to their cause. He hasn't heard nearly the grousing and complaining he was used to on his previous ship despite the hard work. The crew are curious about Michael and Grond and the others, but just in a straightforward kind of way.[/sblock]

OOC: Welcome back!


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 19, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]Michael will spend the time in his cabin as discussed. He will also work on some forged documents of nobility, minor son etc of a minor son of a major house etc that is on the other side of the world etc...He will make a patent of nobility, a letter from his father, and a receipt for cargo in trasint to Cambry with a declared /insured value of 25,000 gold pieces. He will also make an aditional supporting letter from his father and one from his fathers steward saying that he is enclosing the cargo receipt and that the cargo is due to arrive in Cambry in the next 60 days. A future letter will let it be know what ship it is on. I will take 10 on all of these letters.


Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[12,10,7] = (29) Patient of Nobility*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[7,10,7] = (24) Letter from Father*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[20,10,7] = (37) Receipt for Cargo*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[7,10,7] = (24) Letter from father/cargo*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[14,10,7] = (31) Letter from Steward*

*As for the letter of credit Michael will attempt to forge the following:*

*Cross Croft Bank - made out to bearer 250gp*
*Imperial Bank - made out to beareer 250gp*
*Halfing Trust made out to bearer - 250x2*
*A Bank from a city on the other side of the world- made out to bearer 250x7 (this bank will not exist)*
Michael Stormrolls_1d20+10+7_, getting *[4,10,7] = (21)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[8,10,7] = (25)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[16,10,7] = (33)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[19,10,7] = (36)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[1,10,7] = (18)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[17,10,7] = (34)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[15,10,7] = (32)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[4,10,7] = (21)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[2,10,7] = (19)*Mi
chael Stormrolls _1d20+10+7_, getting *[13,10,7] = (30)*
Bank Forgries

Hopefully, Michael will be astute enough to know which ones are the best.

In regards to Giusseppe, Michael will have him start exercising and instruct him he is to get a good base tan but is not to be weatherbeaten. He is also to let his hair grow out. While he can continue to practive with the short sword, he is to place empahis on using a dagger and throwing them.

Other than that we will spend the hours munching on good bread, great perserves and good wine. Michael will also use this time to instruct Giuesspee in the art of table manners and casual conversation.

What is Gisussepes take on this from observing him.
Michael Stormrolls _1d20+9_, getting *[6,9] = (15)*

*More later [/sblock] *


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2005)

*Below decks on the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Guissippi seems to enjoy the chance to enjoy the fine food and proper manners. You suspect this is a far cry from the often unpleasant and meaneal duties of his previous employment. He is a little nervious after your initial discussion, but soon his mood is improved. He is a quick study and learns after only being shown a time or two. There is a problem with the way you are using take 10. Please see your email.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 20, 2005)

*Michael Storm*

For the DM only[sblock]Gee did i screw the pooch on that one. Okay I will take 20 on them all so that should give me 29 base. If i am using my masterwork forgers kit does that also add 10 to it. According to the descripitoin it does so if i am correct that should make them 39. but i will of course accpet the 29...I figure that that should be difficult for most to decipehr quickly. Add to this several other letter, documents, etc that would establish the identiy of one Kaidan Silva, it is this identiy that i will use to pass the forged letters of credit when the opportunity presents itself.

In regards to Giussieppe, I will ask him if he has a hiding place in his boots or belt, and if not we will make one by hollowing out his heels sliglty and reattaching them. Into these secret spots, I will place 1 250gp gem each and then pack the heels and renail them shut. These gems are never to be used unless somthing happens to either me or grond, then he is to use them to get out of town and back to the safety of the house.  When we can, we will have custom boots made for him that will hve these gems secreterd in them. This is not a smugglers set of boots, but regualr boots that just happen to have their heels slighlty hollowed out before the are permeantly attached to the shoe.

To torment the others, Michael will let the smells of the presevers and the food she prepared get to the other crew memebers/party by having Giusseepie dump them over the sides. There will some wastage to be sure, but i wish to reinforce the impression I am a fop.[/sblock]

For Captian Morwyn only[sblock]Dear Captain, please advise me when we are within 4 hours of making port or landfall. Respectfully submitted, Michael Storm.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2005)

*Below Decks on the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]I'll look at the master forger's kit, but I assume it works like any other masterwork tools, thus you are correct and can add the modifier to your total of 29, so it if it is +10 then that would indeed be 39, which will be very difficult for most people to catch. I'll post something about the food at morning.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 20, 2005)

*Michael Storm*

For the DM only:[sblock]I did some research on the forger kit and the base kit is +2, I do rememeber reading about a master forgers kit but can not seem to find it. For Simplicty can we say that a masters kit allows a +5 to all roll that would make them a 34 instead of a 39. Still way above average.

Also I was doing some thinking, and there is a glaring hole in our plan. "Ship's Papers" if we are to procced with the charade of a down on the luck ship crew, we should have a history of papers such as cargo receipts etc, shipping manifests, in addition to the log book of the ship itself. Michael will start preparing numerous ships papers to cover a period of 12 months. We can simply say all other paper are kept in our home port of call, which is customary. It would just have to be noted in the ships log, that the papers were placed off ship. If I can gain MOrwyn permission to see the log, I will review it before making the papers so as to be able to crossrefercne and lend crediabiltiy to our story.[/sblock]

Giusseppe will approach Captain MOrwyn on the quarterdeck and say,"Begging your pardon Sir, I have a message from Mister Storm. Would the Captain please accept it?

For Captain Morwyn[sblock]Dear Captain Morwyn, If it is permissable, I need to examine the ships log book and any ships papers that may be availabe to you. The are needed to cross reference certain perpartions I am undertaking to benefit our mission. If it is indeed possible, please forward the information by giving the paper work to Giusseppe and he will insure that i receive it. Respectfully requested,M. Storm[/sblock]

Michales cabin boy, will approach Radoon when he is on the deck and say" Sir, I have a messeage for you, would you please acccept it'?

For Radoon[sblock]Dear Sir, I request that you furnish me with a list of common shipwrights and their home ports as well as various chandler, merchants and their respective ports that you are famialr with as well as the names of the individual assocaited with said business. Thank you for you cooperation in this matter. Should you require pen and ink to complete te list, please feel free to ask the bearer of this letter and he will supply all that you need as well as insuring that I receive your response should you choose to do so. Respectully, M. Storm[/sblock]

Gisuseepe will approach Rook and say, "Sir I have a messeage for you from Mr. Storm, will you please accept it?"

For Rook only[sblock]Dear Sir, I request that you furnish me with a list of common shipwrights and their home ports as well as various chandlers, merchants and their respective ports that you are familar with as well as the names of the individuals associated with said businness. Thank you for you cooperation in this matter. should you require pen and ink to complete the list, please feel free to ask the bearer of this letter and he will supply all that you need as well as insuring that I receive your response should you choose to do so. Respectfully, M. Storm[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2005)

OOC: Sounds like the planning has wrapped up. In the interests of moving things along I plan to advance time this afternoon to landfall at Axiopolis, an island that is part of the Sword Arm Chain closest to the Wheelands, where you may do your banking and such like.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2005)

*Dawn on the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Eventually, the company fell to yawning all having put in a hard day. The Captain's mess ended and those not on watch were able to get a few hours sleep. The night passed uneventfully and the ship progressed nicely. Dawn comes bright and clear except for a few clouds on the distant horizon. A rain squall is expected late tonight and those clouds are the first hint of it. Pleasant spicy food smells greet your arrival on deck, but the cook has prepared a simple meal of porridge, two day old bread, eggs and cold mutton from the previous night's crew meal. Some slices of fresh fruit elevates the simple meal slightly. The smells are coming not from the galley, but from a basket held by young Giusseppe--Michael Storm's cabin boy. He is throwing the remains of a small feast over the side. He is tossing crusts of bread still laced with jam, chicken bones and other bits of once fine food to gulls and fishes, obviously taking some delight in the activity. The dregs from a few wine bottles also go over the side. He puts down the basket and carefully wipes his fingers on a handkerchief and returns below decks basket in hand a hint of spice and yeast still emanating from the it. Soon he returns with notes for various party members. There are several ships passing in either direction this morning as you sail between the Wheelands and Shield Arm chain along the channel that leads to open sea. Cambre was on the ocean side of this channel and by noon you are nearing the inner sea proper on the Shield Arm side of the Channel heading West North West.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2005)

*Arrival at Axiopolis*

The Rumpled Bedsheet arrives in the small harbor at Axiopolis just after midday. The little island is rocky and steep. A pair of sturdy looking dwarf made towers surmounted by catapults protects the harbor some hundred yards out in the water. The harbor supports one small deep water pier at which half a dozen vessels, mostly coasters, are moored. A pair of smaller piers supports the local fishing fleet, which appears to be largely at sea right now. A couple of battered old fishing boats and a few skiffs make up the complement of boats there. One boat does stand out. It is adorned with nets and traps like the others, but it is a long low sleek little ship with a freshly scraped hull and broad but short masts. It looks fast, and you can’t help thinking ‘smuggler’ when you see it. A few run down looking warehouses front the docks. A bit higher up the slope, you see the walls of a town. They show signs of having been built and re-built a few times and it looks like it is about time for another rebuilding. Beyond that the distinctive tower and terrace structure of dwarven holds are visible. The stone towers rise from the slope to heights of 50, 75, even a 100 feet. Below each tower in a semi circle a terrace has been built out from the slope. Each terrace is protected by a low wall of perhaps 15’. From here you can’t see the crops that might be grown there, but the walls and tower windows are adorned with boxes where tulips in a variety of colors can be seen blooming. Smoke rises from around some of the towers, likely the output of underground forges. Outside the walls of the town around the lower slopes of the island small farm cots in stone or even wattle and daub with thatched roofs can be seen. Pens of livestock, wood lots and small farmed patches cover the bulk of arable land. In the distance a distinctive trees in a ring of a Druids’ Grove can be noted. While a good bit of activity can be seen the whole place has a run down look about it. Mud and dust seem to be competing to cover everything and general disrepair seems to be the norm. As the ‘Bedsheet’ touches the dock a Dwarf whose immaculate appearance is incongruous in the squalid surroundings awaits the lowering of a gang plank. His Shield Arm Legion uniform gleams with polished metal and leather. As the Shield Arm Chain flag on the ‘Bedsheet’ passes him he stands even straighter and salutes sharply. He seems to take no notice of other flags including Imperial ones. Behind him in the distance a small collection of human and orc vendors gets up from an afternoon nap in the shade of a warehouse to approach with fresh produce, and local handicrafts for sale. Marienna suggests to both Radoon and Morwyn seperately that we stay in port no longer than absolutely necessary. She seems eager to get to Mermaid's Rest and find Allois. The Dwarf hails the ship and insists on talking to the Captain or First Officer before he allows anyone other than a couple of deck hands who secure the lines off the ship. 

OOC: Who is going ashore and what are your plans?


----------



## Erland (Apr 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

In response to Michael's notes -
Since I'll be on duty 4 hours before reaching Axiopolis, I'll send someone to notify him of our schedule.

As to the second note, "I'm afraid that those documents really should remain in the captain's quarters.  He's welcome to examine them there."


I'll reassure Marienna that I don't intend to remain in Axiopolis any longer than absolutely necessary.  I'd like to take Radoon with me to cash my letter of credit; I'm going to the bank and then straight back to the ship.  Rook and/or Michael are welcome to go with us, or to go ashore to tend their own business.  I do encourage the others to cash their letters of credit as well, in case we find ourselves in need of currency at Mermaid's Rest.

Unless they can provide sufficient reason, none of the crew are allowed ashore.  I want to be in and out as quickly as possible.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2005)

*Michael Storm*

Michael will proceed to the banking house with the party. Once there he will cash two of his letters of credit, pending the banking house having that type of currency on hand but will wait till after the others have first had a chance to cash theirs. He will then briefly leave the group taking Grond and Guiessppe wtih him and hit the local market for fresh food, and several other items. Upon leaving the group at the bank, he will ask the Captain if he may have two hours  to return to the ship or pedning that 45 mintures or so.

For Captain Morwyn.[sblock]Dear Sir, In responsive to your missive, would it be possible for me to examine the ship's records durning your next watch so that I may examine them uninterrputed. You are welcoem of course to have another ship's officer, etc supervise the inspection but I do ask that they not interrupt me while i am examingn them. Respectfully, M. Storm[/sblock]

For the DM only[sblock]Michael will cash two legetimate letters of credit for 500gp  He will then hand the money over to Grond for safekeeping. When he leaves the shop he will head to the market and look for new clothing for Guiessppe. We are looking for some nice leather tunics, breeches, and a cloak for him as well as new boots, etc. We will also pick up items in wool and if they have it in silk. If this is not avaialbe we will do the best we can. Also, I would like to look for a few outfis that will facilitate his role as a catamite should it become necessary. To this affect we will have his hair cut and colored in a boyish/girlish fashion as well as picking up some makeup for the eveys and lips for him should it become necessary to go that far. In order to keep Guiesspee happy, I will allow him to just wander around the market and purchase personal items that he may like up to 50gp worth, and tell him that these are his to keep.

Next I will look into fresh fruit etc to add to my ship's stores. While scanning the market, I will look for anything of interest that might serve as a cargo or trade goods with which a small profit mite be turned. Anyting to give Michale a pretext to engage smugglers etc.

Additionlay, I will do the typical chore of scanning the market, docks for a down on his luck youngster who is looking to get out of town or a way off this rock etc...Michael Stormrolls 
_1d20+7_, getting *[10,7] = (17) for a sense motive on finding someone.*

*Last when Guiesspe is busy and Grond observing him, I will go back to the bank, changing my look and clothes Michale Stormrolls 1d20+9, getting [16,9] = (25)Disguise and go to another banking house and cash a forged letter of credit in the amount of 250gp. This is bening done to actually test the market and see how easy or difficutl it will be to do when necessary. If it looks spooky at all or there is even a hint of difficulty Michale will use a real letter of credit and put the other one back in his pouch. Just in case, he will carry two real letters and one forged letter, and hand all others over to Grond.*

*Michael will then return to the ship, with no other errands unless something developes. Prior to returning to the ship he will of coures change back into his normal self.[/sblock]*

*OCC: By the way Scott, did you ever make a decison in regards to my email on gunpowder and the two indiviudla wrapped three charge containers being stacked?*


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

When handed the letter from Gisuseepe, Radoon will read it and throw it overboard telling "G" "If Michael has something to ask me he should respect me enough to do it in person."

Radoon will go with Morwyn ashore to cash his letter in as many different currencies as they have available, as evenly as possible.  At least the currencies he thinks might be usefull at Mermaid's.  He needs to stop at...see below and depending on how long they plan to be docked, he might wander the shipyard, talk with the Dwarf and speak of mermaid's rest, and find the latest news as if we have been sailing a while.  Get a feel for if there is any new news about Mermaid's Rest.

Radoon will ask Marienna if she would like to come ashore, if she has a letter.  If she would rather stay aboard, he will ask if she would like anything?  While he is talking with her, he will attempt to apologize for his unintentional misinterpreted comment about her usefullness and try his best to dig himself out of a hole, hoping she finds his sincerity appealing.  If she chooses not to go ashore, he will stop at a sweets shop for some chocolates or such for her and try to plant them in her room when she is not around, maybe on her watch, but leave no note.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will accompany the party to the bank.  He'll cash his letter of credit, taking 75% in gems of differing values (if available) and the other 25% in various currencies of the empire, and then return back to the ship, unless anyone in the party is running other errands and asks that he accompany them.

For the DM and Mr. Storm:
[sblock]Regarding Mr. Storm's letter, he'll furnish the requested information in a note and send it back with Guisseppe.  In addition to the requested information, he'll write an offer of assistance:  "If there's anything else I can help you with, just let me know!"[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

OOC: For those her care to make a check roll knowledge local--the sea to see what you know about Axiopolis. As before make one roll and read all the spoilers with a DC less than or equal to your roll or less. Radoon take a +8, Morwyn a +3. 

DC 10 or less [sblock]Just another dirty rock at the poor end of the Sword Arm chain.[/sblock]

DC 15 [sblock]Axiopolis was the subject of much gossip several years ago during the worst of the plague, but you can't remember why.[/sblock]

DC 20 [sblock]Not a very big or important place maybe a thousand people here. There was an uprising or riot here about 20 years ago and Imperial troops were called in.[/sblock]

DC 25 [sblock]During the plague 21 years ago the Orcs and humans were rioting over a food shortage and a lack of plague treatment. The dwarven government sent in heavy troops from a nearby island to put down the riot and they got a little carried away re-establishing order, hundreds of Orcs and dozens of humans where killed and several buildings were destroyed. The Imperial Navy arrived and a tense showdown took place before things settled down.[/sblock] 

DC 30 [sblock]There used to be a third tower in the harbor, but the Navy blasted it down with catapults and magic killing the Dwaven general.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcok)*

Michael Stormrolls _1d20_, getting *[10] = (10). Needless to say Michale is oblivioius to anything about this rocky port. *

*Michael will ask the Captain, just before the leave the ship, how far it is to Mermaids Rest from this port?*

*Guiessippe will apprach Rook and hand him a letter.*

*For Rook Only[sblock]Dear Sir, Your offer of assistance is greatley appreciated, and after the conclusion of my reguest with Captain Morwyn, you may indeed be of assistance as I have little knoweldege in regards to sailing times, and the customary routes of travel from one port to another. Shall we set a date for tomorrow night, pending the conclusion of my request, around 7ish? I will be more than happy to provide you with an excellent repaste in exchange for sharing your knowledge and your timely assistance. Respectfully, M. Storm.[/sblock]*


*Guiessippe will apprach Captain Morwn and hand him two letters. One is the standard missive but the other seems to have a more ornate script and on a higher than average quality parchment. The paper on this last missive is a deep cream in color with a heavy black border about 1/2 and inch wide which is apparently on both sides of the paper. The letter is sealed with a combintion of red and black wax.*

*For Captain MOrwyn[sblock]Dear Captain, I respectfully request the use of the hold to store several boxes and items currently residing in my room. They will be moved into the hold, pending your approval, tomorrow afternoon and removed no later than 9:00 am the following morning. Respectfully Requested, M. Storm[/sblock]*


*For Captain Morwyn(Ornate Letter)[sblock]When Morwyn opens this letter, he will see that indeed the border continuse on the surface side but near the top it begans to loop down to form an eagle (think german war eagle) which has the black lines tracned in their interior with crimson ink. The ink iteslf is black.*

*Dear Captain, I have been remiss in returing the hosipatiliy you have shown earlier by allowing us to dine with you and several other smaller courtisey. Therfore I respectfully request your company at dinner to be held at 7:00 pm two day from now, subject of course to the demands of the ship. Respectfully, M. Storm[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

*At Axiopolis*

For Captain Morwyn only [sblock]The steward requests permision to go ashore and get fresh bread, eggs, fruit, vegetables, and water. The larder is nearly full as you've only been at sea a day and a half, but Morwyn knows that no sailor likes to miss the chace to stock up on fresh food. She says her husband can accompany her for protection since he has no sailing duties while in port.[/sblock]

The Dwarf insists on filling out a form before you come ashore. He takes down the name of the ship, her captain and her last port of call. He informs you that Axiopolis is a law abiding town and they don't tolerate drunken sailors. Something in the way he says 'sailors' suggests that he considers them somewhere between rats and insects in the order of things. He asks that you inform him or his fellows before your departure and gestures to a small kiosk that serves at the port office. Upon being asked he will inform you that there are two bank in Axiopolis, the local Farmers and Miners Trust and a branch of Clanhome Federal. Both on the square in the town proper. He ends with "have a good day in Axiopolis",  but something in his tone makes it come across as "be good today in Axiopolis."  

As the Dwarf returns to his place at the head of the pier a rag tag group of poorly dressed orcs and humans approach with woven baskets. The baskets contain 'fresh' produce and fish, stale looking bread, crudly carved soapstone figures depicting warriors and sailors, and 'dwarf made' weapons that look like they must have been scavenged from a clan scrap heap. It is unlikely that they have anything you would want. Bypassing the assembled vendors, Marienna, Morwyn, Radoon, Rook, and Michael make their way up the dusty once paved track to the walled town of Axiopolis. You pass a couple of seedy dockside taverns where a few old salts are starting the day's drinking early. Three or Four orc porters are loading and unloading cargo listlessly from ships, working slowly in the midday heat. It isn't quite as warm as Cambre here, but as you trudge up the hill the sun beats down hard and you begin to sweat. You pass a couple of ruined buildings that appear to have been destroyed in some long forgotten conflict. They are now home to squatters and you see numerous people resting in the shade. One thin dog trouble himself to get up from his spot under a collapsed wall to bark at you, but he seems content to let you pass and return to his place in the cool shade without getting close. Near the town you pass a pair of brightly painted buildings on opposite sides of the street. One is a little before the other. Both sport a wide shaded balcony about nine feet above street level. On your left 2 human women sit on the balcony wearing revealing clothing and fanning themselves with colorful paper fans. They whistle and call out asking if you are lonely. At the street level a thin man with oiled dark hair and an overbite that makes his gold teeth stick out alarmingly suggests that all sorts of delights can be had inside. Marienna hurries the rest of you on saying, “we have no time for dalliance today, I hope you men aren’t too disappointed.”  Marienna reddens and puts a hand to her cutlass as one of women begins deriding her and saying she is too skinny to be any fun. She seems to have had little experience with such rough folk. The next house is even more exotic. The women are Orcs and Half-Orcs. Three large muscular Orc males are in a small yard next to the house working out and practicing with weapons despite the heat. The Orc women upstairs begin to comment on the possible martial prowess of each of you. One, seeing Marienna’s hand on her sword suggests that Marienna might be the best of the lot of you, which sets them all to laughing. You’ve all heard stories of Orcish brothels. It is rumored that Orcish women need to see bloodsport to perform. One has to best one of the Orc ‘Champions’ in the yard in view of the women to gain admittance. It is said that once properly motivated the passion of Orcish women is unrivaled. Those who become enamored of such passion may find that they shorten their lifespan. Of course if the Orc wins he has a reward coming from his ‘Lady’. Typically, the most attractive and lustful women have the most powerful ‘Champions.’ The price is often many times that at a human house of pleasure. As you pass one of the half-orc women leans over the rail and smiles at Rook. She holds down a single flawless white rose to him. He can just reach it if he chooses. She is dark and beautiful with long black hair and shinning eyes. Her shape is fit with just a bit of extra feminine roundness. Her eyes lock on Rooks and a jeweled necklace at her throat sparkles in the sun. The smell of the rose just inches from his face is intoxicating. 

For Rook only [sblock]Rook feels a stirring of passion and desire for this exotic beauty. His vision swims slightly as the aroma of rose comes to him. He feels a mild euphoria and a sensation of floating. His vision narrows and he can see only the woman above him gazing down on him like an angel in painting. She blows him a gentle kiss and he can almost feel it. A soft moan escapes her slightly parted lips. The rose is just inches from his finger tips as his hand has started to rise, seemingly of its own accord. OOC: Care to roll a will save?[/sblock]

For everyone else [sblock]Rook pauses and looks up at the woman. He seems to sway in an unseen breeze as she blows him a kiss. His hand starts to rise toward the outstretched rose. Seeing this the Orcs in the yard stop their practice and turn to look at Rook. They are grinning and one punches the largest one on the shoulder and says something softly in Orcish. The big warrior smiles broadly. He is powerfully built. Muscles ripple under the scarred skin of his bare arms and chest. His nose has been broken more than once and he is missing the tip of a finger. One of his ears also seems to be lacking a piece. He is a veteran of many fights.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: Three things for Todd, Michael should have a couple of points of Knowledge local-the sea to add to his roll. I doubt it is enough to matter, but thought I should pass it along fyi. Second, you got a slight typo that makes Rook's spoiler too long--you might want to edit. Finally, I don't remember the querry about gunpowder. Sorry, I should have saved it. Could you please send it again. Give Michael 50 exp for my failure.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

Radoon finds Marienna interested in going ashore with him. She doesn't have a personal letter of credit, but does have some letters for the ship's expenses and she brings one of those. Sorry for posting this out of order.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2005)

OCC: Gunpowder Inquiry. In your rules for firearms you state that 3.5 charges is the critical mass to potientailly have a reaction and or sponateouse exlplsion. I asked that did this apply if say two (2) charged items that were wrapped in linnen and stacke on top of one another thus having a critical mass of 4 charges but seperated in two and buffered with linen and cotton.

For the DM only;[sblock]Michale will detect magic and see if anything is being used against them by the ladies, having just been thru the sorcerouss lol he is parnoid about ladies and necklaces. If he does detcet magic being used agains them he will heighten his vorcaiours dispelling and try to negate it at least temporarily. do I need to roll for this ?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC: The powder's critical mass is based on proximity rather than contact. You have to have good seperation. Cotton or linin would not be thick enough. Usually, when it is packed for storage or shipment each bundle of powder is padded with seaweed or spanish moss in segragated spaces in wooden crates. The seperators are usually half an inch thick with double that in moss or seaweed making each bundle of 2 or 3 charges at least 2 and a half inches apart. 

For Michael Storm only [sblock]The rose and the necklace are both radiating enchantment magic.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

OCC: Thanks for the response to the gunpowder question, so goes the best laid plans of mice and men ......

Michael will look at the lady in question and say "Cease" this madam, we have not time for your trade today, but as worthy as you are, we shall certainly be back to entertain your champions and claim our reward"

For the DM only:[sblock] Michael will dispell magic on the rose and tirgger it by the word Cease.
Michale Stormrolls _1d20+ 10_, getting *[19,10] = (29)*
If I am correct this should temporarily knock out the rose.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

*Road up to Axiopolis town.*

Michael Storm only [sblock]As the rose is in fact a magic item you must simply beat the caster level of the item, which is only 7th. However, you roll a d20+your caster level, which is only 6th I believe, not 10th. So you got a 25. Now roll a d4 to see how many rounds it will be down.[/sblock]

Rook suddenly feels the strange euphoria and lightness fade. The beautiful girl continues to hold the rose out to him, a slight look of concern on her face. For Rook only [sblock]You no longer need make a save. Rook may take the rose or not as you desire.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2005)

For the Knowledge (Local - The Sea) roll: 

Rook rolls 1d20+5, getting [20,5] = (25).  OOC: I finally broke 10!!!!

OOC: Scott, since I rolled a natural 20, does that entitle me to all of the info, or can I still not read the DC 30 stuff?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will put on a look of genuine regret, and say:

"My lady, had you made your offer without the use of enchantment, I would have been most intrigued and would possibly have returned and taken you up -- you are completely lovely!

"However, I have pressing business, and in any case do not appreciate efforts to rob me of my will, so I must regretfully decline."

Turn and bow to the 'Champions:'

"Another time, gentlemen!"  (He will sound just as regretful when addressing the Champions as when addressing the lady.)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2005)

*Road to Axiopolis town*

The woman makes a sound of frustration and whirls away then though a door, which she slams with considerable force. The Orcs in the practice yard laugh and the largest Orc salutes you with his sword as you pass. "Anytime sir". He then bows with a flourish of the sword and returns to his pratice. 

OOC: Go ahead and read them all, technically you shouldn't but what the heck.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

After your encounter with the local 'red light' district you make your way up the hill into the town of Axiopolis. The gate is open and the guards are relaxed, but at least watch the people pass. The town isn't very big and you quickly locate the town square where the courthouse, government offices and a small park are located. On opposite sides of the square are two banks--Farmers and Miners Trust and a branch of Clanhome Federal. On one side of the square is a small open market of tents and stalls. Michael and company venture there and say they will catch up with the rest of you soon. 

OOC: Which bank?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm*

Michael and Company will stop by the market for a quick looksee and will follow the party into the bank once they have chose it.

Michael Stormrolls _1d4_, getting *[1] = (1)*

For the DM only[sblock]Scott, the dispell magice was heighted which adds a +6 to my caster lever i think or to the spell level, that is where i got the +10 and is why it was rerolled, please notice teh notation, it says corrected so I plead innoncent on that account or  at least confused on the calculation etc.....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]The market is a bit of a disappointment. There is relatively little 'ready to wear' clothing available for Guiessippe. There are some tailors, but they can't get much together in the short time you have available. The produce is better. There is a pretty good selection. The selection of mushrooms and peppers is particularly good, perhaps owing to the large Dwarven population of the island. One meat cutter has some nice cuts of aged beef hanging and some fresh duck is just being plucked at another place.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will buy a large mix of mushrooms and peppers as well as the aged cuts of beef the butcher has hanging. He will then walk over to the fowler, and purchase several of the plumpest ducks he has to offer. He will instrunt the fowler to pack them in ice and put them in a basket for carrying. He will then give Guisseppe his money to go shopping on, telling him we will just have to look into clothing  other time.


----------



## Erland (Apr 23, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Knowledge (Sea) (1d20=1)

OOC: Natural 1 to match MikeP's natural 20; I left off my modifier, but I don't think it matters


----------



## Erland (Apr 23, 2005)

*Morwyn*

To Michael's first request, "How large and heavy is your cargo?  Do you expect to require quick access?  Is there anything I should know about the contents?"

After the ornate letter, "Thank your master, and let him know that I plan on attending."

If anything, Morwyn pays more attention to the plan letter than the ornate.


I have no preference with regards to bank.  If no one else picks, flip a coin (1=F&M Trust, 2=Clanhome Federal)

Coin flip (1d2=1)


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 23, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlock)*

Sometime befor leaving the ship, Guiessppe will hand Captain Morwn another letter and say to the Captain. "Sir, I have a reply to your inquriies, will you please accept it sir"?

For Morwyn only[sblock]Dear Captain Morwyn, the cargo in question is already aboard your ship in the form of the perishable goods I brought aboard ship at Cambry for my use. Additionaly, we may add one or both beds to the hold on a temporary basis in order to allow for more room in the cabin on that evening and we your consent the following evening so as to allow me to entertain guest in a more pleseant enviroment as I do not think it proper to impose upon the wardroom mess and monoplize it for two consecutive evenings . Respectfully, M. Storm[/sblock]

Michael is indiffernent to which bank and willl stand by the coin toss.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

Marienna casts the deciding vote in favor of Farmers and Miners Trust. You proceed to the thick walled low building on the east side of the square. A heavily armored and armed dwarf stands just inside the door. The interior is somewhat dim as there are only a few slitted windows in the thick stone walls. A large Western Reach style rug in rich earth tones covers the black slate floor. Twin teller cages face the door. A couple of open doors lead into offices to your left. Another armored dwarf guard stands behind tellers, one dwarf and one human in white shirts and black trousers who wait on customers behind the marble counter. Only a couple of customers are in front of you. It is cooler in the stone building and you breath a sigh of relief as you enter.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

After the party cash's their letters, Michael will then proceed back to the market to finish his business there and will rejoin the ship in 90 minutes, failing an objection from Captain Morwyn.

For the DM Only:[sblock]Michael will procced as indicated in his earlier replies. The only addition he has to add is he will look for a selection of fruit and spirits, think strawberreis and chamagne, to purchase. Let me know how things go, and if i get the sense of another wandering soul i can pick up?

Michael will aslo have the duck packed in ice sent to the ship with a note for Captain Morwyn.

If he can find the fruit and liquor combination he will have it sent to Radoon.[/sblock]

As provisons are being loaded on the ship, a man will appear at the rampway and ask to speak with Captain Morwyn, as he has a delivery for him. He will be carrying a basket to which attached is a note.

For Captain Morwyn[sblock]Dear Captain Morwyn, In partial repayment for your hospitality, please accept this small gift for your table. M. Storm

The basket contains 5 freshly dressed ducks weighing 3 to 4 pounds each. They are packed in ice.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]There are a lot of poor people here and many are unhappy, but given the haste with which you must conduct your business it is difficult to identify any particular person that might be worth hiring on.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2005)

*Farmers and Miners Trust Bank*

As you stand in the entryway of the bank enjoying the coolness and adjusting to the dim light, the human at the teller window finishes with his customer and looks up at your group expectantly. The customer, an old man with a farmers tan eyes you warily as he walks out.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 26, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will conclude his business and go back to the ship where he will go to the Captains Cabin and begin his task.

For the dm only [sblock]As the errand previsouly planned with Guiesspee and Grond was not able to be done, Michael will spend the time looking for another orphan. He should have about an hour to do this and will go on the sense motive like he did we Joe. Sorry to be a pain, but i want to get the ball rolling, so that during the lag times, I can pester you with other things 
Michale Stormrolls _1d20+7_, getting *[6,7] = (13). NOt the best for sure, but if they are as poor and desperate as they seem, that roll may be enough. At least i am hoping so.*
*Any problems with any previous cousres of actions?[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2005)

*Farmers and Miners Trust*

Rook steps up first with his letter of credit and makes a request for gems and coins. The teller nods and then looks again at the size of the letter. He asks you to wait a moment and goes for a manager. The well dressed dwarf comes from one of the offices and shakes Rook's hand. He speaks with a rich cultured voice and a sorrowful tone. "Sir I regret to inform you that on a draft that size we'll have to take a 3 percent sircharge. If you wish to leave it on deposit for at least a moon, we can wave the charge, but since you are not a customer of the bank I will have to charge you. Additionally, instead of mostly gems, we do have a quantity of silver bars that was just delivered from one of our local mines. If you'd be willing to take at least half in silver ingots I can reduce the sircharge to only 1 and half percent." 

The rest of the party can hear this exchange.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 26, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only:[sblock] I wish to do an area knowledge check in reference to this place or someplace close to it having a silver mine. Michael Stormrolls _1d20+3_, getting *[3,3] = (6), needless to say i chocked on that one.   Also Michael would like to do a sense motive on the dwarf  *Micahel Stormrolls *1d20+5**, getting **[16,5] = (21).[/sblock]*


*As Rook is discussing his transaction with the Dwarf, Michael will glance over to Captain Mowryn  and Radoon and catch there eye and with a slight nod, glance outside and then step to the door as if to get a breath of fresh air.*

*If Captain Morwyn and Radoon  follow Michael outside, then Michale will say the following in a low voice, but will pull some papers from his pocket to give the illusion they are consulitng on something.*

*"Captain Morwyn, Radoon,  A cargo of silver bars would be a mighty tempting target to pirates, as they are easily negogitable and I am sure, rumor would get quickly out that the bedsheet is so carrying a cargo of such easily disposed of goods" "I dare say, word would fly before the Bedsheet to Mermaid's Rest"*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2005)

For Michael Storm only [sblock]You are not aware of any specific silver production here, but there is a large Dwarf population here and that is the sort of thing they do. The bank manager exudes trustworthyness, but he is a little nervous about something.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2005)

*Rook*

"Sir, if I deposit 3% of the total in an account I open today, won't I then be a customer of the bank?  I'll deposit 3%, and take the rest with me.  I'd just as soon have it in gems, if you don't mind."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Farmer's and Miner's Trust*

He laughs. "I guess you have me there. I tell you what. Sign an agreement to leave 5 percent on deposit for a least a moon (28 days) and I'll give you 2000 in gems in the balance in cash? Fair enough?"


----------



## Erland (Apr 27, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Michael's gesture is too subtle for Morwyn, he nods back.  

_I just want to get this business over with and get back to sea._

When my turn comes, I'll deposit 150 gp (5%), take 2000 in silver ingots, and the other 850 in mixed currency/gems.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As you stand in the entryway of the bank enjoying the coolness and adjusting to the dim light, the human at the teller window finishes with his customer and looks up at your group expectantly. The customer, an old man with a farmers tan eyes you warily as he walks out.




As the farmer catches my eye, I will give him a re-assuring nod.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2005)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For the DM only:[sblock] I wish to do an area knowledge check in reference to this place or someplace close to it having a silver mine. Michael Stormrolls _1d20+3_, getting *[3,3] = (6), needless to say i chocked on that one.   Also Michael would like to do a sense motive on the dwarf  *Micahel Stormrolls *1d20+5**, getting **[16,5] = (21).[/sblock]*
> 
> 
> *As Rook is discussing his transaction with the Dwarf, Michael will glance over to Captain Mowryn  and Radoon and catch there eye and with a slight nod, glance outside and then step to the door as if to get a breath of fresh air.*
> ...




I agree.  Sounds like a great opportunity to attract our rift raft.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

When Radoon's turn comes, he will take 50% in silver, the rest in as many types of coin as they have and will agree to the 3% surcharge as he leaves no ties.

He would also like to stop at the market for a box of chocolates or if he sees any store nearby that would handle that type of thing.  Preferably without Marienna seeing the purchase.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will step up to the window and present letters of credit totaling 12000 gp and ask for it in silver bars and pay the 3 percent transaction cost.

For the DM only[sblock]Cancel his going to the other bank. This is too good an opportunity to pass up. Michael will use 3000 gp in real letters and 9000 in forged letters on real banks. Note this letters are all made out to bearer as Michael has already converted his Marin and Son letter in Cambry.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2005)

*Rook*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He laughs. "I guess you have me there. I tell you what. Sign an agreement to leave 5 percent on deposit for a least a moon (28 days) and I'll give you 2000 in gems in the balance in cash? Fair enough?"




"That is acceptable, but I'll actually leave all the coins in deposit and take only the gems.  A pleasure doing business with you!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Miner's and Farmer's Trust*

The Dwarf goes behind the counter with the teller and then further back out of sight. Soon he returns with a short agreement, no fine print and 3 500 gold piece moonstones and an assortment of lesser gems worth another 500 gp. He seems a little sad to hand them over. "A pleasure doing business with you Mr. Rook. Please visit us again soon."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Farmer's and Miner's Trust*

The old farmer returns Radoon's nod reflexively and seems perhaps a bit less worried as he leaves the bank. The Banker seems pleased that Radoon is willing to take some silver. He does a double take when he sees the second draft for 3000gp. They bring out a small hand cart laden with 6 silver igots. They are stamped with the seal of the Redbeard Mine and marked as Grade Prime. The manager hefts one of the bars and hands it over to Radoon. "I think you'll find this to be of the finest quality, old Radagar Redbeard is a stickler. Technically, each of these is worth 250 gold pieces at current market price, but I think you'll find that they are actually just a shade better than Prime. You should be able to fetch a good price for these in the far corners of the Empire where they aren't as particular about quality as we are here in the Sword Arm Chain." He is visably proud of the silver and while Radoon doesn't know much about it they are heavy bars and very shiney. The coins are a mixed bag, in addition to standard Emperal golds, there are a few Dwarven 'Mountains', Trianglular coins in yellow gold rimmed with red gold and having a stylized lava flow in red gold down the center at the top of each coin is set a tiny firestone gem. These coins are each worth 25 standard gold pieces.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

Marienna approaches next and hands over two drafts. The banker pales at the sight of two more drafts, but looks relieved to see that they are only for 500 gp each. Marienna, gives the banker her most winning smile and holds his hand just a little longer than is absolutely necessary for greeting. "Mr. Willbren, you have a lovely bank here sir. I would be most pleased to have 4 of these excellent ingots for my drafts." She runs her fingertips over one of the bars on Radoon's cart lovingly as she says this. "Will you be able to accomodate me today Mr. Willbren?" The banker says "Of course my dear, I will be glad to cash these for you." Appearently forgetting to require a deposit or sircharge. Of course her drafts are considerably smaller. It occurs to you that the banker never gave his name, but Marienna somehow got it from papers or another employee.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Farmer's and Miner's Trust Bank*

Next up is Captain Morwyn, as he hand over his draft for another 3000 Mr. Willbren looks visably pale, and beads of sweat pop out on his forehead even his long Dwarven beard looks whiter. He stammers just perceptably as he says, [COLOR=SandyBrown[COLOR=SandyBrown]]"Yes, we have some more silver and would be honored to take your deposit Captain Morwyn. If you'll give me just a moment."[/COLOR] [/COLOR] He walks to the office of the vice president of the bank and has a quick word with the younger dwarf. The man goes to the guard at the door and the two of them leave hurriedly. A careful eye will note that they cross the square and enter the towns other bank. Mr. Willbren makes a production of bringing out another 8 silver ingots from the back. He takes his time getting the paperwork together for the new account and looks very relieved as the guard and the Vice President come in and quickly go to the back. The guard is holding a heavy canvas bag and through his open visor you can see that he is sweating under the weight of the bag and his armor in the afternoon heat. Despite this he is soon back at his post by the door. The manager soon returns from the back with a selection of gems and currency worth 850 gold pieces. Again a few of the coins are gold 'Mountains'. "Real pleasure doing business with you Captain Morwyn." He hands over the certificate for you deposit. "We look forward to your returning so that we may serve you again."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Farmer's and Miner's Trust Bank*

The other teller has been handling a few local customers and it is clear that your party is the subject of considerable speculation.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Michael has time to consider his actions while he waits for the others to finish as he did say he would go last. Rook and Captain Morwyn have given the bank their names and the name of the ship. They will be retuning at some point to get the rest of their money. All the other drafts have been drawn on Marin and Son. His arrival with the others will have been noted. Having witnessed all this, do you wish to make any change in your posted action?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

Radoon leaves the bank with Marienna close behind. "Perhaps we should stick together since we are carrying all this silver? I don't entirely trust the locals around here." Radoon can sense that she is quite pleased with herself for avoiding the sircharge. He will need some plausable reson to separate himself to go shopping for chocolates unseen.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Did they give us the handcart?  If not, maybe on the way, I can break to look for one and make the purchase simultaneously?

To Marienna, "You know it's not fair using that charm on those poor unsuspecting souls"...   Obviously said in jest.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Axiopolis near the market*

Marienna smiles, putting a hand on Radoon's shoulder and bats her eyes at him. In a husky voice, "Why Radoon, I'm sure I don't know what you mean."  Then she bursts into a fit of giggles. "I had always heard that Dwarves have a thing for human women. I was just checking out the rumor. Surely, there is nothing wrong with that." She agrees that the the silver is too heavy to carry all the way down the hill. She stops to look at some local jewelry while Radoon moves deeper into the market in search of a hand cart and chocolate. Soon he locates a Gnomish candy makers stall. He has a few chocolates as well as rock candies favored by Dwarves. A sample reveals better than average chocolate dipped fruits and he tries to talk you into trying a hot pepper chocolate that started as a Gnomish gag, but turned out to be very popular with Dwarves. The closest thing to a hand cart Radoon can find in the little market is a battered wheelbarrow at tent where a Dwarf repairs and referbishes farm implements. He tries hard to convince you that an ox cart is the best way to go for hauling heavy loads and he has such a cart and yoke he'll make you a good deal on. He knows a guy whose uncle has a pair of oxen to sell as well.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Hmmm, does the wheelbarrow look like it will hold up?  If so, I will take it, otherwise look for a cart or maybe a radio flyer, joking.

Pick up some nice chocolate covered fruits and place them in a bag.  Try my best to conceal it but not too close to the body as I do not want to melt them.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 27, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OOps forgot.

Always up for something new, Radoon will the try jalapneo dipped in chocolate.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Sigh...Michael will just cash 2 250gp notes drawn on a cross croft bank. He then will continue on with his shopping and his looking out for another minion..


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*The market at Axiopolis*

Radoon gives the wheelbarrow a good examination and finds it to be sound if battered. It has a couple of holes in it and so would not be suitable for hauling sand or water, but for Radoon's purposes it will work fine. It costs him two gold pieces after a lenghty haggle. The pepper is considerably more firey than a jalapneo, but it has been lightly roasted so that the fruity flavor comes through as well as the heat. Another gold piece gets him a nice assortment of chocolates carefully wraped in colorful waxed paper. 

OOC: Make a fortitude save DC 10 to finish the pepper. If you succeed Radoon make take a +2 on his next heat or fire related save.  

Will you take any of the peppers?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Farmer's and Miner's Trust bank*

Michael is the last to approach the manager. The Dwarf banker nearly faints at the sight of two more drafts, but is visably releaved to see they are for only 250 gold pieces each. He asks if Michael wants silver bars, coins, or gems? He is so happy that only another 500 is going out of the bank he doesn't even mention sircharges or accounts. 

[sblock]Be honest, were you cursing your friendly DM for spoilling your fun on this one? Never fear, Michael will get a chance to put his handywork to good use. You guys had practically cleaned out this little local bank anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

As he is leaving the counter, Michael will pause as if thinking of something, and step back to the Counter. "Yes in fact there is. I would like to open an account with you and will require a bearer draft preapred in the amount of 500gp if that can be arranged. Michael will reach into his pouch and pull of drafts totaling 2500 gp to place on deposit with the bank. "I was recently in a game of dice, he comments, and seem to have collected all this paper which i do hate to carry around. Very inconvient"

"The silver bars will be sufficent thank you"..."By the way, would you be interested in selling your supply of these fine bars."

For the DM only[sblock]Michael will deposit 2250 in actual bank drafts and one 250gp forged one on a real bank. These drafts are all in the 250 to 100 dollar range so there a numerous ones of them. Hopefully, when they all go thru the banks etc, they will be processed as usually or even better yet, this bank could reissue them etc...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Farmer's and Miner's Trust*

The banker raises an eyebrow at the idea that people are playing dice with bearer notes, but he has seen a lot of strange things in his time. "Certainly sir, we'd be happy to open an account for you as well as issue a bearer draft in that amount."  He has the VP who has been standing by talley up the notes and complete the draft. The Dwarf brightens at the mention of a sale. "We do get a quantity of silver in fairly regularly from the local mines. I only have a couple thousand gold pieces worth more on hand right now, but next time you come through we are likely to have some."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcok)*

Micahel will look at Mr. Wilburn and say. "Perhaps we can come to an arrangement then", I shall send you a propsal directly and will look forward to your reply"

As most of Michaels' plans have been foiled by the Wicked DM, he will head back to the ship, stopping briefly to pick up Grond and Guiessippee. He will then take a brief rest at an open air cafe/bar/whatever, and will pen a letter which he then will hand to Guiessippe, who in turn will head back to the Farmer's and Miner's Bank.


For the DM only[sblock]

Mr. Wilburn
Farmers And Miner's Trust
Axiopolis

Dear Sir, 

In response to our conversation earlier today, I propose to purchase all the silver mined and bared by the individual and mine in question which is depostied into your bank. Shipments will be picked up at least once every three months or when I am notified by you, that sufficet silver is available for pickup, shall we say in 10,000gp increments or would you prefer 5,000 increments. Such shipments to be paid for in Cash or by letters of credit not to exceed 50 percent of the vaule being purchased or by someother mutally agreed upon formula. I am willing to pay full face value for each bar less 3 percent of the total purchase value and will handle all shipping costs etc, provided that you will cover the cost of insurance for the cargo. I propose that this agreement be for a period of three years with the right to renew for an additional five years should we mutually agree to do so and providing that i am granted a right of first refusal to said silver in question. In token of my good faith, I am herewin enclosing another draft in the amount of 2500 gp to be placed upon deposit with your firm. Please forward the recepit for deposit, and your reply via this messenger. Further, please address all correspondecne to M. Storm, Inn of the White Wake, CAmbry.

Respectfully,

M. Storm[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

Michael and company find a small stand with a couple of shaded tables in a courtyard just off the square in axiopolis. The snacks they provide are unremarkable, but the fresh lemonade enjoyed by Michael and his men is very satisfying in the afternoon heat. 

[sblock]I consider your proposal and get back with you. I need to think about how a landsmen Dwarf is going to feel about taking responsibility for insuring a cargo after it leaves his care. Especially since he has no real existing financial relationship with Michael.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2005)

*Rook*

Once he has his gems, Rook will hang about outside the bank, as unobtrusively as possible.  When Radoon and Marienna come out, he'll tail them at a discreet distance.

_Better make sure the lovebirds don't get into trouble -- that's a lot of silver they're hauling about!_ 

Rook rolls 1d20+19, getting [4,19] = (23) to Hide
Rook rolls 1d20+17, getting [1,17] = (18) to Move Silently

OOC: Scott - I wasn't sure how to do a "Stealth" or "Tailing" roll, so I figured the average of these two would do.  Unfortunately, while my bonuses are excellent, they're going to notice something as the Invisible Castle is up to its old tricks with my dice rolls!


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 28, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

As the return to the ship, Michael will say "Captain Morwyn Sir, If it would not be inconvient, may I examine the ship's papers while you oversea our departure."

For the DM only[sblock]Actually you have given me a great idea for Michael and Company. So lol i guess i may actually win in the end in this little side adventure. Michael has a vague idea floating around in the back of his head of becoming a broker in prime or better metals. The idea ame from the old dwarf...and if high quality metals are in demand in certain areas say silver or silver smiths, steel for weapons makers etc, then the market for pure raw material must be very great indeed given that most of the islands will be metal poor etc and the souce of high quality meatals being the orcs and dwarves. Do i know anyting about this or have an idea as to metal etc and mining Michael Stormrolls _1d20+3_, getting *[16,3] = (19). This would also allow him legetimate access to shipping houses, etc where Nicholas could pull off some specatulce coups...as well as allowing him to legitimatley maintain a small warehouse in several key ports.  What do you think? I realize that there woould be no huge profits in it, but i do forsee a steady reliable income from it, and it gives him the respectable of a dealing in reputable goods etc......And who knows in his travels, he may stumble across incrediable buys and be able to warehouse them until the time is right for a killing...[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*The Market at Axiopolis*

OOC: Radoon can roll spot and listen to try and beat Rook's rolls. If you do you'll notice Rook is around, but since you are just strolling the market, I don't think it will raise a red flag. So far Marienna doesn't seem to have noticed anything.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Your fertile mind is going to drive me to drink.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Radoon gives the wheelbarrow a good examination and finds it to be sound if battered. It has a couple of holes in it and so would not be suitable for hauling sand or water, but for Radoon's purposes it will work fine. It costs him two gold pieces after a lenghty haggle. The pepper is considerably more firey than a jalapneo, but it has been lightly roasted so that the fruity flavor comes through as well as the heat. Another gold piece gets him a nice assortment of chocolates carefully wraped in colorful waxed paper.
> 
> OOC: Make a fortitude save DC 10 to finish the pepper. If you succeed Radoon make take a +2 on his next heat or fire related save.
> 
> Will you take any of the peppers?




OK, you got me, what do I roll for a fortitude save?  And yes I will take half a dozen


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

OOC: Radoon has a +6 on fortitude saves, so d20+6 will get you there.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

OOC: Just to give everyone a heads up Keith aka SirCaith has a character more or less ready to play and will be linking up with the rest of you at Axiopolis.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Radoon can roll spot and listen to try and beat Rook's rolls. If you do you'll notice Rook is around, but since you are just strolling the market, I don't think it will raise a red flag. So far Marienna doesn't seem to have noticed anything.




Radoon rolls 1d20+12, getting [17,12] = (29)
spot check


Radoon rolls 1d20+5, getting [4,5] = (9)
Listen check
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=78861


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Radoon has a +6 on fortitude saves, so d20+6 will get you there.




Radoon rolls 1d20+6, getting [6,6] = (12)
fortitude roll for pepper

fortitude roll for pepper (1d20+6=12)


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Just to give everyone a heads up Keith aka SirCaith has a character more or less ready to play and will be linking up with the rest of you at Axiopolis.





OCC - excellent!!!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Once he has his gems, Rook will hang about outside the bank, as unobtrusively as possible.  When Radoon and Marienna come out, he'll tail them at a discreet distance.
> 
> _Better make sure the lovebirds don't get into trouble -- that's a lot of silver they're hauling about!_
> 
> ...




OCC - Mike, those are some wicked bonuses!!


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 28, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]You have to admit, it is a great idea, and as much as it drives you to the old thought provoker it does get you t hinking more and more about yout world and the chance to add detail and more detail from all the ideas that spring from it.

I mean, pure silver, that  is used in better alchemey, the creation of magic items, silverare, silverplate etc, the list is endless...perhaps i could find a down on the luck dwarven smelter, who could refince it to 100 percent pure in small batches....and pure refined silver smelted down into small jewlery bars etc, will proably allow me to make triple on the actual cost of the bar. Personally, i like the idea very much, it has a lot of appeal, it gives me access to jewlers, etc and upper echelon trades men and not to mention mages etc......

Any luck on my 45 minute looksee for one or two more young minions, they would not sail with us unless there is no time....i think i rolled a sense motive of like 19 for that but am not for sure...say some youngser 14 to 18 or even 20 looking to get out, down on his luck, stranded etc....sorry for all this side stuff...but my mind thinks of things while we are waiting for the others to reply.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 28, 2005)

*Phineas "Finn" Hunter*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - excellent!!!



After his trip to the confectioner's, Radoon and Marienna continue their stroll around the market. As they pass an outdoor tavern, they notice a young man in his late teens who is staring at them intently. He is slim, of average height, dressed in a loose linen shirt, stained Imperial navy breeches, and boots. The sleeves of the shirt are rolled up, and they can see that his arms are adorned with many tattoos of a nautical nature above two leather armbands at his wrists. From the leather belt at his waist hangs a dagger sheath and a scabbard that holds a basket hilted rapier. Thrust into the belt are two pistols and a belaying pin.

As he notices that they have noticed him noticing them, he stands and approaches, leaving his tankard of ale at the table. "Bosun Radoon, is that you? It's Finn Hunter, remember? The powder monkey back on the old Repulse about four years ago. I knew you were approaching muster time, but I never expected to see you off a navy ship." His eyes drift to the wheelbarrow and its contents. "Guess the Navy has increased its goin' ashore pay!" 

Turning to Marienna, "Excuse me, ma'am, I did not mean to slight as lovely a lady as you. Allow me to introduce myself, Phineas "Finn" Hunter, able bodied seaman, trained cannoneer, and your servant."

For DM

[sblock] Use a little Telempathic projection on Marienna to improve her first impression of me [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*The Market at Axiopolis*

Marienna was initally somewhat nervous as Finn approached, perhaps owing the the quantity of silver they are transporting, but after a moment she removes her hand from her sword hilt and extends it. "Well, Mr. Hunter it is a pleasure to meet you. Any friend of Radoons..."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 28, 2005)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> After his trip to the confectioner's, Rad0on and Marienna continue their stroll around the market. As they pass an outdoor tavern, they notice a young man in his late teens who is staring at them intently. He is slim, of average height, dressed in a loose linen shirt, stained Imperial navy breeches, and boots. The sleeves of the shirt are rolled up, and they can see that his arms are adorned with many tattoos of a nautical nature above two leather armbands at his wrists. From the leather belt at his waist hangs a dagger sheath and a scabbard that holds a basket hilted rapier. Thrust into the belt are two pistols and a belaying pin.
> 
> As he notices that they have noticed him noticing them, he stands and approaches, leaving his tankard of ale at the table. "Bosun Radoon, is that you? It's Finn Hunter, remember? The powder monkey back on the old Repulse about four years ago. I knew you were approaching muster time, but I never expected to see you off a navy ship." His eyes drift to the wheelbarrow and its contents. "Guess the Navy has increased its goin' ashore pay!"
> 
> ...




...blushing... about being off the ship.  

"Why it is, Finn!!!!  How are you, Wow it's been some time.  This is Marienna Lockspar, our second.
What are you doing here?  We are just here for a breif visit before we head to Mermaids Rest.  And this, refering to the wheelbarrow, has to do with our current cargo."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*Dockside at Axiopolis*

As Michael is making his way back from the town proper he hears a considerable clanking coming from behind. Grond turns a wary eye and puts a hand to his weapon. As you look back a heavily armored Dwarf comes banging and clanking down to you bearing a note. He is making surprising speed in this heat wearing very heavy armor. A huge poleax rests on his shoulder as he runs. He clatters to a halt in front of Michael the letter extended. "From Mr. Willbern sir." The letter is on fine stationary. It is sealed with the banks official seala and the manager's personal seal. 

The letter reads [sblock]Mr. Storm, I regret to inform you that I cannot accept your offer as tendered. I have deposited your letter of credit, in hopes we can come to a future arrangement. I will gladly send it back if you prefer. I have no control over how the mine output is dispersed. Mr. Redbeard is a long time customer, but he and I have no specific agreement. He could choose to sell his silver to someone else starting with the very next bar. I must say however that I am intreged by your offer. I will gladly approach my old friend about the possibility of entering into a fixed agreement. Next time you visit our fair city I would be honored if you would join me for lunch so that we might discuss this matter further. Please call on me anytime. Your servant, Durinin Willbern Manager, Farmer's and Miner's Trust Bank, Axiopolis.[/sblock] 

The Dwarf waits in case you wish to reply.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 28, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will pause to read the letter, and will ask the dwarf to accompany him back to the cafe or to another one close. "If you dont mind sir, I will need space to write my response"..As we get to the cafe, Michael will order more lemonaide for everone.

For the DM only[sblock]Dear Mr. Willburn, I am sorry to hear of your decesion, but i do respect it and in second light do feel that your course is perhaps the best one. If it would be appropriate, please check with the mines owner and see if we can enter into an exclusice distribution agreement. I am willing to pay fair market price plus an additional 2 percent roaylty based upon sales of the refined metals payable each quarter. I do look forward to our luncheon upon my returen in a few weeks. REspectfully M. Storm[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 28, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn bows deeply over Marienna's hand, although his eyes never leave her face. "Enchanted, Miss Lockspar. You wouldn't per chance be related to Terry Lockspar, that old stalwart of the Marin ships. The man must be pledged blood and bone to the firm. If you are a relation, he certainly has kept you hidden well, for you favor him not."

Turning back to Radoon, "Why am I here? Why, for the same reason any sea dog worth his grog is ever found ashore, I'm looking for a new berth. My last ship had a crew of wags I would not put above anyone at Mermaid's Rest. When we put in here, I signed off the articles, and got a room at the tavern here. So far, no ship needing a man of my skills had made port, but I hear a new coaster has come in, and thought I would check there this afternoon. That wouldn't by chance be your ship, would it?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*The Lemonade stand at Axiopolis*

The dwarven guard thanks Michael Storm for the lemonade before clanking off to deliver the response letter. 

OOC: I haven't forgotten your other issue, just having a busy couple of days--surveyors from the home office in town and a lot going on at home.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*The Market at Axiopolis*

Marienna smiles, "Yes, Terry is my uncle. You know him as well?"


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 29, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna smiles, "Yes, Terry is my uncle. You know him as well?"



Finn laughs heartily. "Miss, if there is a man who has sailed the ocean in the last 20 years who does not know your uncle, or at least heard of him, then my mother was a sea bass and my father hoped to sire a mermaid. Terry Lockspar has seen more waves pass under a keel then just about any man afloat. I served under him about three years ago on the Marin ship Cambry Rose. He's a hard man but fair, and he can get the most out of any crew that isn't too thick headed to listen to his common sense. A good man, at sea or in a tavern brawl."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 29, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				SirCaith said:
			
		

> Finn bows deeply over Marienna's hand, although his eyes never leave her face. "Enchanted, Miss Lockspar. You wouldn't per chance be related to Terry Lockspar, that old stalwart of the Marin ships. The man must be pledged blood and bone to the firm. If you are a relation, he certainly has kept you hidden well, for you favor him not."
> 
> Turning back to Radoon, "Why am I here? Why, for the same reason any sea dog worth his grog is ever found ashore, I'm looking for a new berth. My last ship had a crew of wags I would not put above anyone at Mermaid's Rest. When we put in here, I signed off the articles, and got a room at the tavern here. So far, no ship needing a man of my skills had made port, but I hear a new coaster has come in, and thought I would check there this afternoon. That wouldn't by chance be your ship, would it?"




"That would probably be our ship, I take it you wouldn't mind traveling with us?  If you like I can speak with the rest of the officers and get back with you.  The tavern you say, is where I can find you?  Imagine that..."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2005)

Marienna grins at Radoon's last comment. "A tavern indeed, that confirms it you are a buddy of my uncles." She frowns a moment then addresses Radoon, "he did say he was a cannoneer. So far our men haven't been able to do much with the swivel guns on the 'Bedsheet'..." She shurgs and says to Radoon, "we will have to discuss it with my uncle and Captain Morwyn of course."


----------



## SirCaith (Apr 29, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn does try to look embarrassed at the tavern comments, although the twinkle in his eyes belies the expression on his face. "Well, I thought I would only be ashore a day or so before a ship in need docked, so the tavern would be a good place to be. All the captains or seconds would stop for a drink, and I'd have a chance to size them up away from duty. The crews would also stop if they had liberty, and that would tell me more about the ships. But I'll be a son of a narwhal if not a decent ship has put in for almost two weeks. I just haven't felt like moving to the inn."

"I would be most appreciative of you putting in a good word for me with your captain. Did I hear you correctly that Master Terry is with you? So, you've gone to work for Marin and Son, Radoon. Makes sense, the old man always was supportive of the Navy. Although I wouldn't have thought that ship was a Marin. He usually insists upon a certain look from his crews and masters, and most coasters fail to qualify."

"But come, I've kept the both of you standing for far too long in this hot sun. Have a drink with me, my crown, in hope of a fruitful outcome to my position negotiations with your Captain... Morwyn did you say. Don't believe I've ever made his acquaintenance, but then they are many fish in the sea that I have never met. The tavern has a good iced wine, Miss Lockspar, and if I remember your tastes correctly, Radoon, the ale is dark, rich, and cold. Afterwards, I'll help you with this load down to the docks. We can spell each other, Radoon, so that neither gets too out of breath to regale Miss Lockspar with our tales of daring on the high seas in the days of yore." Finn grins widely at this last.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 2, 2005)

*MIcahel Storm (warlock)*

When MIchael finishes with the letter, he will continure on to the ship and his errand aboard her.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

Morwyn has returned to the ship with some difficulty oweing to the weight of silver he carried and is making ready to get back under way when Michael Storm and company return about 30 minutes later to work on the ship's papers. Morwyn is pleasantly surprised to see that no one has jumped ship and that all is in order. 

For Rook only [sblock]Rook from his vantage point some 50 yards behind you observe a young man approach Marienna and Radoon from a dockside tavern. You cannot hear their conversation, but after initial greetings the young man seems to be suggesting that they enter the tavern.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2005)

*Rook*

I'll casually stroll by the three of them, examining various vendors wares, etc.  I'll make a point to be noticeable by Radoon and Marienna, and leave it up to them whether or not they invite me into the group or leave me to observe.

_This guy looks friendly enough, but I don't know him.  There's no way for me to get into the tavern without the lovebirds noticing, so I'll let them know I'm here.  If they want to leave me to follow inside without associating with them, that's fine, or they can bring me into the conversation._


----------



## SirCaith (May 3, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

For DM, Rook, and Radoon

[sblock] I said in my first post that the tavern was outdoors, open air. I pictured Finn sitting at an outdoor table, enjoying the sea breeze and a tankard of cold ale. Otherwise, how could he have seen Radoon and Marienna? You would not have to go inside. 


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Thank you, SirCaith, for pointing that out to me.  I'd missed the reference.  Still not much chance I'll not be noticed by Radoon/Marienna, so most of my post is still correct.  It's a good bet one or the other of them had already noticed me skulking about and were trying to save my dignity by not saying anything -- skulking is what I'm supposed to be good at (and I actually am) but the dice are not being good to me thus far and I rolled a natural one for one or the other of my rolls.


----------



## mleibrock (May 3, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Finn, I would love to join but I really must get this load back to the ship first and let our captain know where I'll be, or at lest find out if we have time as I think he was in a hurry to pull anchor.  You are more than welcome to join if you like.


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2005)

For uppity new players who bait the DM at their peril only [sblock]Thanks, I had a busy week and didn't have much time to devote to my posts. Hell, I didn't even spell Erland right once. I should have a better week and be able to focus better and get the action going again.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 3, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Finn, I would love to join but I really must get this load back to the ship first and let our captain know where I'll be, or at lest find out if we have time as I think he was in a hurry to pull anchor. You are more than welcome to join if you like.



Finn nods his head. "I can understand that, Radoon. I guess leaving this much silver standing around while drinking might not be the most responsible thing you could do. And I guess this would be a good time for me to talk with your captain. Just let me pay for my ale, wouldn't want to come back here and find Selene had locked me out of my room, over a few coppers."

Finn goes back to his table, takes one last deep pull on his tankard of ale, and leaves a silver from his belt pouch on the table. He turns and comes back, his eyes rapidly sweeping the market {(spot check)1d20+9, getting [19,9] = (28)}. "Let me take one of those handles, Radoon."

As they bend to lift the barrow, Finn whispers into Radoon's ear, "Sir, I know you are being careful with this cargo, so I think you should know there's a dark skinned gentleman over there by the cooper's who seems to have a bit of interest in you and Marienna."

looks around (spot check) (1d20+9=28)


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2005)

*Axiopolis near the open air tavern*

Rook observes the stranger helping Radoon with the wheelbarrow as they start toward the dock where the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' awaits. Marienna is beside them a hand resting on the hilt of her cutlass. 

Morwyn and Michael are aboard the ship.


----------



## mleibrock (May 3, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Yes, that is Rook, he is a fine fellow and part of our crew."  This reminds Radoon to give Rook and approving glance of the new fellow helping with the load of silver.

OCC - Scott, I never asked but I assume this is your attempt to involve another player but maybe you should tell me what I know about Finn.  Also I have a friend that would like to join us.  His name is Steve and I used to shadow run and D&D with him when I was in San Antonio.  Would it be OK if we involved him?  Can I give him your e-mail for character approval.  Mike, you remember Steve right, you actually played with us when you came to visit.  When I went to Montery Bay to pick up stingrays, I found he was working there, had no idea and was telling him about this cool on-line game that we do and since he is married with kids now, he does not have time to do much but was jazzed about this opportunity.


----------



## SirCaith (May 3, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Yes, that is Rook, he is a fine fellow and part of our crew."




"Ah, good. I didn't believe him a thief, he doesn't carry himself the way one would. Good to know you have some additional men about in case trouble started over this little pile of gelt.  I'd hate to think that Marienna was the only one watching your back."


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2005)

*Dockside at Axiopolis*

OOC: Radoon remembers Finn as an eager talkative lad, agile and quickwitted. He was pretty young when last you knew him. From Radoon's perspective he is still pretty young. He was a good enough fellow in those days, but he still had a lot to learn about being a sailor.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2005)

*Dockside at Axiopolis*

Marienna's gaze turns icy as she stares at Finn. "I think perhaps you over-indulged at the tavern sir. Do you mean to question my ability to protect this little pile of silver?" Her hand remains on her hilt as she fixes her gaze to Finns.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2005)

OOC: Mike, you are welcome to pass the info files on to Steve and give him my email. Anyone else object?


----------



## mleibrock (May 4, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

To Finn, "I have seen the fire in this one, I think maybe you should allow is to push to cargo for now."  Whisper to M. "He always was a bit eager to please with a quick tongue, but generally good-hearted.  I think he might benefit us if we let him keep his hands."  Radoon gives her a growing smile at the last part and tries not to laugh if she smiles.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 4, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]As Michael examines the ship's papers, is their any glaring hole he can see in the ships log, supporting documentation etc. Lots of bills of lading, etc, pay stubs, what ever would be appropriate, Is the Marin and Companyh logo anywhere to be seen on them. Do they cover a suffcient time period to support our story?

AS for Dinner, Michael will have Grond Fix a large rib roast with veggies, and all the trimmings, and of course after dinner they will go over the side....evil arent I....Otherwise Micahel will return to his cabin after making notes on the ships logged course etc....so he can compare with Rook and make the supporting documents....

By the way is there any way if i can test Guiesseep for any inhernt magical ability or start his training as a warlock?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 4, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlcok)*

For the DM only[sblock]While Grond is preparing the food tonight, I will have him slice multiple pieces of the aged beef in very thin slices and rub them with various spices and mariandes. When Rook comes to dine tomorrow night, we will roast them over a little charcoal brazier, think indiviudal poo poo platter with bits of onion, bell peppers and mushrooms. This will allow us to break the ice and actually talk during supper, Supper will be served after we have revied the locations and charts together and the time has come to pick his brain on specif factors etc....Joe will make notes in teh background, hopefully he can write,,,,before dinner he will be served a nice selection of cheese and smoked meats....[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2005)

*The docks of Axiopolis*

Marienna's gaze softens at Radoon's smile. She leans in close and whispers in Radoon's ear, close enough for her warm breath to tickle just a bit, "who said I was only going to stop at his hands." She seems molified for the time being and continues toward the ship.


----------



## mleibrock (May 4, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I tell Finn, "no need to chug, I will have the officers come back and meet with you.  Ddoes that meet with your approval?  I am unsure how they would feel if I invited you onboard, you understand..."   

Radoon and Marienna, if she will, make there way back to the ship, uneventfully I hope.  I can not imagine someone making trouble with the two of us, Finn and the big black shadow, obviously following, sorry Mike, just kidding.  I know the die roller is harsh on you!

Once back on board, we will unload the silver, mine in my room and then her's in her room, while there, I will take the opportunity to leave the package I bought, I will keep the jalepinos for myself, Rook, Michael and Morwyn.


----------



## SirCaith (May 4, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna's gaze turns icy as she stares at Finn. "I think perhaps you over-indulged at the tavern sir. Do you mean to question my ability to protect this little pile of silver?" Her hand remains on her hilt as she fixes her gaze to Finns.




Grunting at the weight in the barrow, Finn replies _sotto voce_.  "Milady, I doubt not your ability with that keen blade at your side.  If you were not able with it, someone would have taken it from you by now.  But if six skilled rogues decided to descend upon you and Radoon in the midst of a crowd, I think you would find yourself hard pressed to retain both the silver and your freedom.  Radoon's hands are occupied pushing this barrow, and there are substances available for a small price that could render you both _hors de combat _in moments."

"There have been slavers who have visited this isle in the last week who would receive a prince's ransom as their reward for delivering a fiery, attractive lady such as yourself to certain lands.  This is a fate I would not wish to befall you.  Not only would it cause your uncle, a man I like and respect, undue grief, I find myself personally repulsed by the thought of such a happenstance occurring to you.  I feel it my duty to prevent such a thing from ever happening."


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2005)

*Dockside at Axiopolis*

Just as Finn is making his case to Marienna a half a dozen rough looking dock workers, mostly orcs or half-orcs come by giving Marienna appraising glances. She chokes off whatever rejoinder she was considering and continues on her way. You are at the pier at this point and the ship is only a few yards away. Radoon and Marienna disappear below decks while Finn waits dockside.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. In your brief stay in Axiopolis you encounter one young waif who might fit your criteria. He is a small lad, obviously underfed and short for his professed age of 14. He has scars on his hands that indicate a life of hard work already. He is near the head of the fishing pier. He claims to have been a fisherman and seller of fish. He wants to go to sea and serve with a fine gentleman such as yourself. He hopes to better himself and offers to work hard in exchange for a chance to get off this little rock of an island. His name a Christopher. He is a sandy haired boy with a fisherman's tan and tattered clothing. He is a fast talker and puts the hard sell on you, perhaps a legacy of his career as a fishmonger. 

Guiseppi can write, his spelling is creative to put it kindly and the readability is only fair, but it will serve. From a pure rules standpoint we should not allow a hireling to advance in a class and become a cohort since you are already maxed out. I will consider letting him advance in time, but from a balance standpoint it really isn't fair to the others. Grond has no cooking skill, but given the time available can take 20 on the preparation and produce something that will be sorely missed by those who watch it go over the side later.

A deity is coming! I hope to finish it up today.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 5, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]Fair enough and I do understand. By the time i get ready etc, I will be able to have followers, and I asked because at that point in time, Guiesspe may shift over from hireling to that catagory, if that makes sense. I mean lol he is like 15 or so and bye the time he reaches 18 lol i do hope to be of sufficent level to have followers ....

Yeah i thought about the cooking skill also and was hoping for a take 20 roll also lol, but better Grond than Guiesspiiee cooking..

I will sense motive on the boy...Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +7_, getting *[20,7] = (27)*

So if he is not running a scam,  he could be a plant by the smugglers etc, I will hire him on the spot and pending the Captain's approval take him aboard ship. Should Captain Morwyn, not approve his passage, I will write a letter to the Dwarf Banker, asking that he make arragments to have Christoper sent to CAmbry with sufficent funds to pay and then a letter to the housekeeper diecting her to take him in his fold. Should passage not be availabe for some time, I will ask the Dwark to secure logings for him with a small weekly stripend for personal expenses and clothes, until we swing back this way or a ship arrives to allow him passage. I will incolse another note for 250gp to cover  this expense and this note will have Michales name and not be a bearer note. for deposit etc....[/sblock]


Guiesspie will approach Captain Morwyn and Say "Begging the Captain's Pardon Sir, I have a letter from Mr. Storm and he respectfully asks that you reply immediately"

For Captain Morwyn[sblock]Dear Captain, I must beg a favor of you allow me to engage passage of a recently hired cabin boy. This new indivual, Christopher, will of course reside in my cabin and be free of any demands that may be made on the ships provisions. I ask this favor due to the fact, that at times, it simply pays to help the less fortunate. Please reply to this inquiry as quickly as possible. Christoper is waiting to be boareded as you read this missive so as to prevent any dealy. Respectfully Requested. M. Storm[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will casually stroll by the stranger who was addressing Radoon and Marienna and board the ship.


----------



## Erland (May 5, 2005)

*Morwyn*

To Guisspie, "Very well.  We've room with the crew if Mr. Storm begins to find his quarters too crowded."


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

For Michael Storm only [sblock]Something about Christopher does not quite ring true. Bluff Check (1d20+11=24) He is very eager to get aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 5, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn leans against a piling, quietly waiting for either Radoon or Marienna to return. As Rook mounts the gangplank, he nods politely. Until someone comes for him, he watches the crowds going by on the dock.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 5, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]Michael will singanl to Christopher to go pack his belonging and return in one hour. He will tell him that the ship will sail, when he returns as he has made arrangements with the Captain, and that they must wait for another load of silver from the bank. Also, I will give him 15 gp and tell him to some decent clothing and to stop by the Lemonaide stand and buy a keg of it packed in ask to bring back with him when he returns. Michael will then write a few hasitly scribble letters and hand them to Guiessippe to deliver immeidatly, stating the first one should go to Rook about my cargo, then the next in no particular order. He will then escourt Christopher to a place just in front of the ship and talk to him about if he has any one he needs to say goodbye to etc, delaying for about 5 minutes then handing him the money.Michael Stormrolls _1d20+7_, getting *[16,7] = (23) for disguise motives.*[/sblock]



For Captain Morwyn[sblock]Dear Captain, Your presence is requested as may have uncoverd an attempt to plant a spy aboard the rumple bedsheet. Please return at once to the ship. Respectuclly M. Storm[/sblock]

For Rook[sblock]Please follow the lad departing the ship areas and to who i fixing to hand money to. I belive him to be a spy sent to inqurie about the bedsheet and get a berth aboard her. M. Storm[/sblock]

For Radoon[sblock]Please return to the ship, I belive I may have stumpbled across and attemtp to plant a spy aboard the Reumpled Bedsheet. Respectuflly M. Storm[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will make his way above decks, and busy himself with normal ships duties when preparing for sea.  He'll try to keep an eye on the boy Michael pointed out.  If and when the lad leaves, Rook will attempt to follow him.

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [11,8] = (19) Spot to keep an eye on the boy
Rook rolls 1d20+19, getting [12,19] = (31) Hide and
Rook rolls 1d20+17, getting [6,17] = (23) Move Silently (which shouldn't be as important in a crowd) for following the boy if that becomes necessary.


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

Rook observes Michael hand some coins to a small boy. The lad heads for the road up to Axiopolis, but once he is well out of sight of the ship he turns right and enters an appearently abandoned warehouse by slipping between a couple of loose boards. Rook is much too large to follow that way unless he takes down a few boards, which could make considerable noise.

OOC: Looks like invisable castle is being a little kinder to you, but not much.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2005)

*Rook*

Can I make a Move Silently check to get the boards off without making too much noise?  At a minus, perhaps?  If not, are there any other obvious ways to get access to the warehouse -- windows up higher that I might climb to and either enter or see what's going on inside?  Places in the wall where the boards are more loose than right here?  Anything else I see that might appear useful?

Also, keep alert for anyone who might be following ME --
Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [6,8] = (14) for my spot check.  Not great, but maybe enough to catch someone showing a bit too much interest.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2005)

Rook looks at the building. The only obvious door on this side is boarded up. The boards where the boy entered obviously cover a low window, perhaps one that once cast light into a basement. There are windows higher up, but climbing the walls and going in broad daylight even on a side street could attract attention. He could perhaps remove a few boards quietly with luck (given your mods you'll only need a slightly higher than average roll). No one seem to be paying Rook any unusual interest at this point.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+17, getting [18,17] = (35) to Move Silently.

I'm guessing he managed to get the boards off without anyone noticing?


----------



## Erland (May 6, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Morwyn has returned to the ship with some difficulty oweing to the weight of silver he carried and is making ready to get back under way when Michael Storm and company return about 30 minutes later to work on the ship's papers. Morwyn is pleasantly surprised to see that no one has jumped ship and that all is in order.






			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Captain Morwyn: Dear Captain, Your presence is requested as may have uncoverd an attempt to plant a spy aboard the rumple bedsheet. Please return at once to the ship. Respectuclly M. Storm




Since I was the first back at the ship, you can anticipate my imminent return.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2005)

*Dockside Warehouse Axiopolis*

Rook manages to pull three boards off the window without a sound. He slips inside and continues to try and follow the boy. By the time he gets in there is no sign of him. This room is a large dusty basement room with a low cealing supported by brick arches. A little exploring soon leads Rook to a second and third similar chamber. The rooms are inhabited by wharf rats and mouldering crates. Finally, he can find no more rooms, but  listening reveals voices and footsteps beyond a wall.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 6, 2005)

*Micahel Storm (warlock)*

Michael will wait for the Captain and for Radoon on the quarterdeck. Grond will be stading just slightly ahead to prevent interrpution or easedropping on the conversation when both arrive.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2005)

*Rook*

I'll take a look around for secret doors.

Rook rolls 1d20+11, getting [6,11] = (17) to Search.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2005)

*Dockside Warehouse at Axiopolis*

Rook taps and touches the wall in the area where he heard the noise beyond the wall. After only a few seconds he realizes that a small section of the brick wall down near the floor is in fact painted wood rather than brick. It comes away easily, but he has to crawl on his belly to get through the low opening. The small passage, only 4 feet high might have been a storm drain in the distant past. Once the wood panel is back in place the tunnel is almost completely dark. As Rook's eyes adjust to even greater darkness than the basement he just left, he begins to since a distant glow far down the tunnel.


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' at Axiopolis*

I am assuming that Michael didn't spend too much time with the ship's papers because of the latest twist. You know that the log is new. The first entry explains that the previous log was destroyed by a shipboard fire along with many of the papers. Persumably, captain Morwyn has kept an excellent log for the voyage so far. There is a new entry ticket for Cambre as well as a slip from the harbor pilot at your departure and the arrival ticket for Axiopolis. There is a collection of documents appearently written by semi-literate workers detailing various repairs from the supposed fire. A handfull of singed, smoke and water damaged papers detail entry and exit from various minor ports, but a careful scrutiny reveals that all of them either have the name of the ship and captain damaged or illegible. There are papers that detail purchase of food stuffs and other supplies from various ports, but most of those include mearly the name of some minor officer or crewman who picked up the supplies rather than the ship or captain. There are a couple from Cambre and one from Axiopolis that include the ships name or captain or current officer. Such a collection would not necessarily raise questions amoung the denizens of Mermaid's Rest, but the authorities might have doubts if they were looking for an excuse to make trouble for the 'Bedsheet' or her crew.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 6, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

When Captain Morwyn and Radoon join Michael on the quarterdeck, he will brief them in a quite voice about the lead and that Rook is currently shadowing the individual. He will then say that there are two obivious choices, leave him here under a pretext of being picked up on the way back due to cargo/space restraints and the choice of taking him on board and dealing with him at sea.....

For the DM only[sblock]Having seen the problems, Michael will focus on making supporting documetns usint the ships name and Captain Morwyns etc on bills, repair slips etc...if necessary he will smoke them with a candle etc to give them the dark muskey smell of having been saved thru a fire[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2005)

*Rook*

Again, Rook will attempt to move silently down the passageway.  He'll draw DúbhRásúr and keep it in one hand, extended mostly in front.  Rook should have no difficulty seeing down the tunnel, at least out to 60', due to his Darkvision.

Rook rolls 1d20+17, getting [18,17] = (35) to Move Silently down the tunnel.

As he moves, he'll keep listening for those voices and try to make out words, how many there are, etc.

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [19,8] = (27) to Listen.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2005)

*Below ground at Axiopolis*

Rook moves silently along the low passage. The way is difficult because the cealing is so low. There seem to be 4 or 5 people ahead of Rook. They seem to be moving faster than he can. Finally, he sees the light of a partially hooded lamp. In the circle of light he sees several young boys talking with a four armed monster partially submerged in a pool of water. As Rook moves silently in the darkness he realizes that the 'boys' are in fact grown halflings. Indeed the boy he was following seems to be a halfling as well. You can only make out bits of the conversation. Rook hears the words "today, flags, and silver"  distinctly. The creature hands them a small bag and disappears into the depths. They crowd around the light and empty a collection of pearls into their hands. The laugh and pound each other on the back. One of them, appearently the leader says they must get moving before someone gets suscpicous. "You're off to buy a new wardrobe and lemonade."  They begin laughing again. Rook will have to move fast to stay ahead of them back up the passage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2005)

*Rook*

Hightail it back up the passage as soon as I understand that they're talking about heading out.  Out the door, and I'll wait out of sight until the "lad" comes out and then follow him around some more.

Can I get a better description of the monster?  Is it anything I've seen/encountered in my travels?


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2005)

*Axiopolis*

Rook gets some scrapes and bruises moving up the little passage quickly. He manages to get out before the halflings return to the basement. Fortunately, they exit by the a different window into an alley and thus do not see the boards Rook removed earlier. They go to help the 'lad' get some clothes and a cask of lemonade, which get a large man who seems to owe them money to deliver. Within forty five minutes the 'lad' is back at the ship.

The creature that payed the halflings was half submerged and in poor lighting, but it seemed to be a four armed humanoid, at least the upper body, with characteristics of a fish of some sort. Stories of various 'fishmen' abound and while some of them are true Rook can't be sure which sort of creature he saw.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2005)

*Rook*

About 10 minutes after the return of the 'lad' to the ship, Rook will saunter aboard and casually request audience with the captain.

For Morwyn (and anyone else who comes up with an excuse to be in the room when we talk):
[sblock]"Captain, I received a note from Mr. Storm regarding a young boy who might possibly be a threat to the ship.  I followed the boy to a warehouse, where I determined that he is actually a halfling.  He met secretively with several other halflings and a four armed humanoid of some sort who was almost certainly amphibious or aquatic.  I could not hear all of their conversation, but I did hear references that lead me to believe they were discussing the 'Bedsheet.'  After the conversation was over, I again followed the halfling from Mr. Storm's missive.  He went to obtain some lemonaid and clothing, which he and his friends bullied from a merchant who apparantly owed them money.  He then returned to the ship.  I believe I succesfully avoided being noticed as I performed my errands."[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: I'll be out of town for Mother's Day from about 13:00 today until sometime tomorrow evening (hopefully early), so I'll not be able to post until that time.  Don't do anything fun without me!


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2005)

*Announcement*

OOC: I will be leaving for a week in New York on Sunday Morning. I hope to be able to post--I'm packing plenty of tech toys, but if for some reason I can't then I will be back on Friday evening. Hmm, flying on Friday the 13th, that doesn't bode well. Anyway, make plans and set sail without me. I don't expect to post much if at all on Sunday and today may be pretty busy too.


----------



## SirCaith (May 7, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn again nods politely in recognition when Rook returns.  He continues to scan the docks while he waits for Radoon, Marienna, or someone else from the "Bedsheet" to ask him aboard.

For DM
[sblock] Scott, can I roll a spot check to identify all the wharf rats (aka thieves) who have probably begun to gather around the ship?  What with the rumors that probably began to fly as soon as the first bearer bond appeared at the bank, I am sure more than half of the local guild has started to circle like sharks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2005)

*Dockside near the Rumpled Bedsheet*

For Finn Hunter only [sblock]Sure make a Spot check and depending on the result, I'll tell you what you see.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 7, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will continue on board, making sure M. has also arrived.  Take her share of the silver to her room, leave the chocolate, without her seeing me, then put the rest of his silver in the hold.  Find the captain and inform him of anotehr prospective officer, Finn.  Catch up with all he's missed.  Upon reading Michael's letter, find Michael


----------



## Erland (May 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Finn's welcome aboard as far as I'm concerned; we can add him to Marienna's third watch.

Is there any chance that I recognize Rook's description of the "fish-man"?

As to the "spy", I'd prefer to have him where we could keep an eye on him, especially if he doesn't know we suspect that he's a potential threat.

Finally, we'll shift watches to the "high threat" rotation, though we'll just announce a shift change without any additional comment (I don't want to alert Michael's new hire that we're on to him).  That should "put the wind up the crew's sails" and let them know to be vigilant.  If anyone asks, we should just say that it's because of all the silver we've just brought on board; that's true enough.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Aftern Michael meets with the Captain and Radoon, and discusses his suspicions about Christopher and descrbing his course of action, of keeping Christopher occupied with menial tasks in the cabin and bathing etc, and if that is acceptable, he will secure Christopher in his cabin pending Rook's return. Before taking Christopher to his cabin, Michael will secure anything incrimating, papers, weapons, kits, anything that might give him away, in the hold, he will then tell Grond of his suscipions and inform him to keep Christopher in the cabin, Guiesspite will not be informed of Michaels concers, but will be told to keep his mouth shut about there current errand other than to say "All i know is he is transporiting a cargo of silver somewhere".

Upon, Christopyers, return to the ship, MIchael will bury him in detail, first he will inspect the clothing etc, and with a snooty eye, state it must be washed immediately. He will order Giuesspee to lone the lad a tunic until his clothes and the clothes he brought aboard can be laundered and fumigated. He will be polite about it but insistent stating that he expects high standards of cleaninless from all of his employees. He will apoligize for the cramped quarters and tell Chris that once this current errand is over they will be returing to their permeante quarters  and from there off to the another cargo run in about a month. He will then ask Chrisopther if he has eaten and regardless of the answer, order Guiesspee to lay out some smalll edibles and to go fetch some hot water for Chris to bath in.

When Rook, returns, Michael will excuse himself from his cabin and say he needs to gte confirmation on his cargos and it's stowage. As he leaves, he will mention to Guisessp, "Better bring his clothes so we can have then cleaned" and walk out  the door. Leaving Chris under Gronds watchful eye. If Chris protests, Michael will give him a patrician snooty stare, and say, dont dispute me young man or you may go ashore now"..


----------



## Scotley (May 8, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna arrives on deck and gives Radoon a winning smile. He thinks he spots just s hint of chocolate at the corner of her mouth. Following a brief meeting about Christopher and Finn on the quarter deck the ship is a bustle of activity. Terry Lockspar arrives back aboard about this time smelling slightly of beer though he does not seem to be intoxicated. He went ashore with the group, but managed to slip into a tavern unnoticed, though it seems the last time anyone saw him was near the brothels. He reports that there have been a few ships lost within two days sail of Axiopolis under mysterious conditions over the last 6 months or so. Soon the group begins to break up to attend to various duties. Terry goes to bring Finn aboard and to confirm his identity as Finn is known to him. Christopher is the soul of cooperation. The barrel of lemonade arrives and he has a bundle of clothes. He does not complain at any of the demands.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will take the bundle of clothing and have it laundred, He will look for any false seems etc or anthing out the ordinary but will not rip the clothes up etc. He then will go down to the galley and ask the cook if she would please place a large calduron of hot water on to boil, and if it is not to inconvient, direct him to the laudry and failing a laundry, impose upon her to boil the clothes in order to clean them.  He will also ask her, if she would be willing to function as a cook for himself and his party, as the prepared foods are almost out and he does not wish to serve his men a continued diet of canned foods etc. He will also give her a heads up that the Captain may be requesting that she prepare fresh duck sometime this evening or tomoroww.

Michael will then inspect the barrell of lemonaide, he will test it for poison, a sleeping agent etc and will himself take a drink. Should it prove safe, then Michael will ask the Captain's permission to distribute it this evening at supper or perhaps tomorrow at lunch to the crew as they were unable to go ashore. MIchale will make sure it is well packed in the ice and in a cool place until a decison has been reached.

Returing to his cabin, Michael will sit down with Christopher and ask him if he has his letters and can write. If the answer is somewhat, he will hold a brief session on writing and spelling for Guiessippe and Christopher, stating it is best  to stay out of the way of a Captain leaving port, as they always seem to be in a temper.

He will ask Christopher if he has a weapon or knows how to use one for self defense as every one should know how to defend themselves. Pendind the answer, Michael will state he will buy him one at the next port but until then he is to avail himselve of the arms master with whom he has already made arrangements with to teach Guiessippee.

Michael will ask if Christopher has any money on him, and reardless of the response give him 10 gp like he did Guiessepp and tell him, "Every many needs a little gold in his pocket".

Michael will then spend the time remaing, wating for the Captain to call a conference.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2005)

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

As Michael visits the galley he finds the cook willing to cook. This is normal treatment for passengers. The clothes prove unremarkable though Christopher has a sling and 3 daggers. The lemonade passes your scrutiny and continues to be quite tasty. Christopher does not know his letters, and doesn't seem interested,but does make an effort when the lessons begin.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 9, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will scribble a note addressed to Captain Morwyn requesting a dinner meeting that evening to discover the acquisition of more silver and to finalize the total silver content from all ports. 

Michael will make sure Christopher sees this letter and will send it by Christopher with Guiessippee as his guide to Captain Morwyn

This is to give Morwy and his officers and the other party members a good view of Christopher
Grond will also go out on deck with them to keep an eye on them, Michael will confirm to G
rond that Christopher is now a know threat and should anything happen, he is to take him out if he can not be subdued immeditley. Once they reach the Captain, Grond will continue to the cook and deliver to her two of the large cuts of aged beef and ask her to prepare it for the captain table tonight.


----------



## SirCaith (May 9, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Terry goes to bring Finn aboard and to confirm his identity as Finn is known to him.




Finn is delighted to see his old shipmaster, and happy to be joining the crew.  He heads back to the tavern to pack his belongings and will buy Terry a celebratory ale while he settles his bill.  He then will return to the ship, stringing up his hammock in the crew quarters.


For DM
[sblock] Spot check (1d20+9=14) [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

A bit later Gusseppi reports that Christopher asked him to read a few letters off the note as 'practice'. He didn't read the whole note to him, but felt he should report it anyway. Upon questioning him further Gusseppi reports the Christopher looked briefly at the whole note, but since he doesn't know his letters it shouldn't be any big deal.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2005)

*Dockside at Axiopolis*

Finn takes a good look around as he boards the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'. He sees two shady characters watching the ship with a certain hunger in their eyes, but doesn't see anyone that looks like a real threat. It seems likely that the real thieves in town are more subtle.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will just raise his eyebrow at Guiesspie's news and say "I am sure he was just wanting to see if he learned anything" " I would not worry about it too much, but do not discuss anything you know of with him at this time, let's let him get his bearings before we burden him with such matters, after all he is only a youngster"

Michael will then set them both to inventoring his provisions and saying he we be hosting the Captain in two days to discuss a business arrangement and we must be sure to put our best food forawrd to get him to agree. Also he will tell them they will be hosting Rook tomorrow night in order to get his agreement to sale some of his gems to us.

MIchael will then sit down and write a few more notes, he wants to get Christopher used to him sending notes, and when he asks Guiesspiee, he can confirm that this is common place...

Rooks note will read as follows:

Dear Sir, 
In reference to our earliet conversation concering gemstones, I would consider it a personal favor if you would forward a sample of two or three of them for my inspection pending our dinner discussion tomorrow night. I wish to ascertain their quality and think about potientail markets for them before we get into the mechanical discussion of how many you have availabel for sell.

Respectfully.
M. Storm


Radoons note will read as follows;

My Dear Sir,

In reference to a passing conversation we had a few days ago, I would like to meet with you sometime soon, to discuss the source of such fine pearls as you showed me three days ago. I will of course be willing to pay a finders fee for such information.

Respectfully
M. Storm


Morwyn's note will read as follows:

Dear Captain,

Please allow for additional cargo space to be alloted to my passage as I have several leaads I am working on. I respectfully request a rought estimates of the additional expense I will inqure for say an additonal 200 pounds of space.

Respectfully.
M. Storm


The intent of these lettrs is to get Christopher thinking about more and more money and biggger and bigger prize's, slash information. Perhaps greed will blind him to some of our more obivious failings and quirks that might otherwise alert him.


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Christopher delivers the various messages and you can almost see him drool at the posibilities. The crew just about has the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' ready to return to sea. The fishing vessel that looks more like a smuggler seems to be getting ready to set sail as well. 

OOC: If there are no objections the 'Bedsheet' will sail now. I'll post again in the morning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will place a selection of 4 gems in a soft bag (1 10 gp an d1 50 gp Freshwater Pearl and 1 50 gp and 1 500 gp Moonstone) and send them with a return note to Mr. Storm.  Note reads:

"Mr. Storm,

As you requested, here is a sample of the gems I have for sale.  The sample represents a small variety of the quality I have immediately available.  I look forward to a discussion of a possible business arrangement.

Sincerely,
Rook"

OOC: It took me a moment (at first I was thinking "When did we discuss me selling my gems?" But I eventually got it -- before I read your spoiler, I might add!


----------



## J. Alexander (May 10, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

By the time Christoper and Guiesspee return from their errands, I image we will be out to sea. Michael will stay in his cabin as is his custom and will only leave to consult with the Captain. 

Christopher will be put to polishing the wood and furniture with Guiesspee as well as other domestic chores in order to get ready for the big meetings coming up. Michael will sit at the table and work out some figures on silver to gold conversion, gold to gems to gold conversions etc.....so that should Chrsitopher look at the writing all he will see is money and a list of columes and doodles. Michael will be absently eating cheese and wine but will keep an eye on them.....Grond will stay by the door.
c


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2005)

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet*

The ship sails soon after all are aboard. The course is set for Mermaid's Rest and all seems well. The odd fishing boat sets sail soon after the Bedsheet, but quickly passes it by making impressive speed out to sea. It is soon lost to sight over the horizon. The sea is calm, but dark clouds are moving in quickly. The Wise Druid's Almanac calls for a rain storm in this area just after mid-night. It should not be serious, and should not hinder your speed significantly. The crew are starting to master the intracacies of the extensive rigging on the Rumpled Bedsheet and soon are making good speed. The crew seem in good spirits.


----------



## SirCaith (May 11, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn pitches in with setting the rigging, helping wherever needed.  Like any good sailor, he wants to know his way around on deck well emough that he could find his post blindfolded.  (In a bad storm, it could almost be the same thing)  He does spend some time examining the guns, looking at the fittings, and talking with the other crewmen who have been involved in gun party.  

For the DM

[sblock]  Scott, Finn would try to pick out the key NPC's in the crew, you know the leaders, the one whose acceptance would make the rest of the crew accept him.  With those individuals, he would again use a little telempathic projection to improve their perspective.  If you need me to make a sense motive or other skill roll to determine these people, let me know.  I still have 20 power points I could use today, and T. P. only costs one point.  If necessary I could do everybody, but I would rather just hit the key people, and try to fit in by being a hard, consciencious worker.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Finn pitches in as the Rumpled Bedsheet gets underway. He seems to make a favorable impression on the crew and they are eager to show an expert the guns. The unusual setup of the extensive sails takes some getting used to, but the crew handles it well.


----------



## mleibrock (May 11, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Michael will just raise his eyebrow at Guiesspie's news and say "I am sure he was just wanting to see if he learned anything" " I would not worry about it too much, but do not discuss anything you know of with him at this time, let's let him get his bearings before we burden him with such matters, after all he is only a youngster"
> 
> Michael will then set them both to inventoring his provisions and saying he we be hosting the Captain in two days to discuss a business arrangement and we must be sure to put our best food forawrd to get him to agree. Also he will tell them they will be hosting Rook tomorrow night in order to get his agreement to sale some of his gems to us.
> 
> ...




Tell your master, I will not respond to notes, he can find me in person though I don't know what pearls he is referning to.


----------



## mleibrock (May 11, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

As first mate, Radoon will also make his rounds to the crew offering encouragement and "good jobs" were merited and offer tid bits of advice where he sees things could be accomplished in a more effiecient manner.  He will also make his rounds to all the areas available to him seeing everyone is doing their job and who, if any are not.  Take note of who likes to be where in their off-time.  Also make it a point to see our cooks and thank them thus far.  Radoon whould also like to visit with Rook - thanking him for his watchful eye and try to restart that brief conversation we had and get to know hima  bit better.

Finally,  take time to take in the air, as this is where he feels at home.  Look on deck that everything seems to be in order on board and off.


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon walks the ship. The crew is generally working hard and everything is in order. You find a couple of guys shirking a little, just taking their time coiling some ropes while they complain about only the officers getting to go ashore while they were in port. Your vast experience gives you some opportunities to advise the crew. Young Finn is pitching in and seems to know what he is doing. He is already making friends among the crew. Most seem in good spirits. The galley crew is pleased to have a visitor and complements. A few off duty crew are their playing cards and swapping improbable stories in the mess. Below decks you find a dice game in the small, but mostly empty hold. The stakes are small and no one seems to be losing much. You encounter Marienna in the ward room working on the books accounting for some food purchases made in Axiopolis. A half eaten chocolate rests on a dish next to her. She gives you a quick smile, but returns to her work. On deck, with rain coming the wind has picked up some and the sky is getting dark. The air is pleasantly cool after the heat in Axiopolis. There is a feeling of electricity in the air. You can't help thinking something is about to happen. Checking the seas you note that the swells are increasing and you feel a bit of spray. The horizons are clear of any ships. As the sun is setting you see the fast boat from Axiopolis off to the South. She is making impressive speed back toward Axiopolis. She doesn't appear to be on a course that will take her near the 'Bedsheet', she is just passing a little more than a mile off. Soon, she has vanished over the horizon in the fading light. When you return to the cabin you find an envelop. This one is not from Michael, but plain buff colored linen. There is no name on the outside, but is smells mildly of a perfume. Inside is a brief note.

 "The chocolate's were delicious. I got you a little something in Axiopolis too. I hope you like it. M." 

Inside is s small dagger pendant carved in stone with a tiny red gem not unlike the color of Marienna's hair set in the hilt. It is fine dwarven work and attached to a black leather cord so it can be worn about the neck.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

When Christopher and Guisesspi return with Radoon reply, Michael will let a small temper flare and say dam drunken sailors....he will then watch Christopher closely for any signs of change in the greed factor. While Christper and Guiesspe are working on cleaning the cabin, etc, Michael will examin the gems sent by Rook as well as several of his own...making comments about their beauty.....after a few moments, he will pass and ask the boys if they would like to look at them aslo.


----------



## mleibrock (May 12, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Radoon walks the ship. The crew is generally working hard and everything is in order. You find a couple of guys shirking a little, just taking their time coiling some ropes while they complain about only the officers getting to go ashore while they were in port. Your vast experience gives you some opportunities to advise the crew. Young Finn is pitching in and seems to know what he is doing. He is already making friends among the crew. Most seem in good spirits. The galley crew is pleased to have a visitor and complements. A few off duty crew are their playing cards and swapping improbable stories in the mess. Below decks you find a dice game in the small, but mostly empty hold. The stakes are small and no one seems to be losing much. You encounter Marienna in the ward room working on the books accounting for some food purchases made in Axiopolis. A half eaten chocolate rests on a dish next to her. She gives you a quick smile, but returns to her work. On deck, with rain coming the wind has picked up some and the sky is getting dark. The air is pleasantly cool after the heat in Axiopolis. There is a feeling of electricity in the air. You can't help thinking something is about to happen. Checking the seas you note that the swells are increasing and you feel a bit of spray. The horizons are clear of any ships. As the sun is setting you see the fast boat from Axiopolis off to the South. She is making impressive speed back toward Axiopolis. She doesn't appear to be on a course that will take her near the 'Bedsheet', she is just passing a little more than a mile off. Soon, she has vanished over the horizon in the fading light. When you return to the cabin you find an envelop. This one is not from Michael, but plain buff colored linen. There is no name on the outside, but is smells mildly of a perfume. Inside is a brief note.
> 
> "The chocolate's were delicious. I got you a little something in Axiopolis too. I hope you like it. M."
> 
> Inside is s small dagger pendant carved in stone with a tiny red gem not unlike the color of Marienna's hair set in the hilt. It is fine dwarven work and attached to a black leather cord so it can be worn about the neck.




Radoon is speechless.  He will examine the pendant and note all the details.  He is really floored by her thoughtfullness as no female other than his mother has really been so thoughtful.  He will put on the necklace and when he sees her next, tell her how sweet a gesture it is and that it really means the world to him.  Follow it by a long embrace.


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

As Michael is offering a look at the gems to the boys he just catches a nod of encouragement from Christopher to Guisseppi. Guisseppi takes a look, but you doubt he would know a emerald from jade. Christopher then takes a more careful look and nods approvingly. "Sir if you'll pardon my impertenence, I think the 'drunken sailor' just wants to get his price up. He's trying to get to the top man and get his best price. He wants you on his turf, so he can control the negotiations. He'll come around when he senses the money slipping away. I'd send another note as we near port saying that you want to give him one more chance before you leave to make a deal in port instead." He returns the gems reluctantly. Michael's appointed dinner time is fast approaching.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will pause and seem to think over what Christoper just said. "You may be on to somethere there lad, i tend to let my dislike for sea rats overtake my business sense at times"

Well well we shall see, I am curious as to who my competiors may be on land at Mermaids Rest. I would think they would be more in the selling catagory than the buying one, which is my prinicple reason for going. I hope to make a few quick deals on low cost merchandies to fatten my purse for more commercial dealings with silver and gems. Michael will put the gems in his pounch and say he will return them to Rook tomorrow as he wishes to also see them in the morning light.

Michael will then instuct the lads to clear the table and will have Guiesspee show Christ how to set it for a light snack before supper. He will ask them to lay out just bread and cheese with some fruit and will wink at them and say,"May as well lay out enought for three...Growing boys do have fercious appetties"

Michael will then step close to Grond and in a low private voice say,"Stay close to the lads Grond, I fear what my happen to such tender flesh around sailors" "Don not let them leave unescourted while i am off visting the Captain"


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon examines the necklace and finds it to be finely carved and polished very smooth. It is cool against his chest and small and light enough to be comfortable to wear. Marienna is currently standing a watch on the bridge and might be embarrased by a public display of thanks in front of the crew. Very pleasant food smells waft down the passageway from Michael Strom's cabin making Radoon's stomach rumble and reminding him that he hasn't eaten anything but a chocolate pepper since breakfast.


----------



## mleibrock (May 12, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will wait until she is alone, maybe meet her on her way to her cabin after her watch.

Hmm, smelling the food does make his stomach rumble.  Is there any chance there might be something in the mess hall?  Maybe find Rook and ask if he'd like to join me for a bite.


----------



## mleibrock (May 12, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

by the way, which watch do I have?


----------



## Erland (May 12, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Radoon has 2nd watch.  With the shift rotation, he'll be on duty from 2am til 10am tonight.  I've got 1st watch, and will be on from 10 pm til 6am.  Officially, I'm off watch from 2pm til 10 pm; I'll take about a 4hr nap, then tend to paperwork and the like til time for my watch, unless I"m called before then.

BTW, I'll put on my armor, and I'll even sleep in it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## SirCaith (May 12, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Erland said:
			
		

> Radoon has 2nd watch. With the shift rotation, he'll be on duty from 2am til 10am tonight. I've got 1st watch, and will be on from 10 pm til 6am. Officially, I'm off watch from 2pm til 10 pm;




OOC: Based upon this and the earlier post adding me to Marienna's watch, I'm assuming my shift is the one from 6 am to 2 pm.  Since I came onboard toward the end of my shift, I'll continue to work with the guns till close to sundown, then spend a few hours aloft in the crow's nest.  I'd plan to go to sleep around the end of Radoon's watch and wake up in the morning for mine.  Finn would do what he could to streamline the firing times on the guns, going over the "Navy way" to do it and the shortcuts that all good gun men develop.  He would also make sure the gun crews were familiar with the differences between volley, chain, and independent rates of fire, and go over the different ammunition loads the guns can use and are available.

For the DM
[sblock]  Scott, has Finn run into any crew members that he feels suspicious of?  I'll do a sense motive roll if you want, but as we are playing out several hours here, I would take the time to Take 20 if it was available for anyone who made my back itch upon the first moments of interaction. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon finds a hearty meal in the officers mess. The roast duck is excellent. Rook is not to be found. 

OOC: Assuming Rook is keeping his dinner date with Michael.


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Finn enjoys his time with the cannons and the gunners appreciate his professional training. He finds that the ship also carries a dozen grenades. 

For Finn only [sblock]The crew seems okay. They are all loyal to Captain Marin and eager to rescue his son and kick some pirate butt. As has already been established, Christopher, Michael's new cabin boy is in fact trouble. Finn is sure his motives are purely personal and driven by greed.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2005)

OOC: I think I stuck Marienna on duty outside the normal rotation. Sorry. Assume she just wanted to spend some time on the bridge, sensing that something is about to happen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook is indeed keeping his dinner appointment w/ Michael.  Show up at precisely the invited time.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

When Rook arrives at Michaels cabin, the door will be opened by Grond who will usher him in. MIchael will get up from the table and say "Master Rook' so glad you could make it"?

As rook enters the cabin he will notice all the storage boxes and items delvierd to the ship for M. Storm have been removed, as well as the bed themselves. The room has been freshly scrubbed and has a scent of lemon/orange in the air and the wood paneling has a deep rich shine to it. The servicalbe table, has been covered with crips white linen which is topped by a deep blue runner, edgeg in silver. The table has been set with crystal and china and at best guess the silver is of an antique pattern and appears quite heavy and costly. Rook is not for sure but he thinks there is a monogrram of either initals or a coat of arms located withn the design of the silver.

Laid on the table is a splended selection of cold meats and cheese as well as fruits. To the side where Guiessippee and the new boy Christopher is sitting are two makeshit highboys holding what looks to be wine bottles.

Against the far wall is drafting desk upon which severl papers and notes have been laid. As rook steps into the room, he will notice that several heavy blankets have been placed just aboe the door and when let down, it would proably make and effective sound barrier for someone eas dropping at the door.

NOTE: Guiseepiie will serve the table and take care of raising and lowering the blankets, Grond and Christopher will bring the food from the galley etc, thus allowing Grond to keep Christopher both busy and under his watch at all times.  When dinner is served, Grond will use this opportunity to take Christopher and Guiesspiee both out of the room to deliver the ice cold lemonaid to the crew in the crew mess and in the wardroom. This should give Rook and Michael plenty of time to discuss things..

"What can we offer you MasterRook, there is a excellent white wine that is cold, crisp and clean or i have a very nice chianti that is most excellent when cold"? Do you mind it we look over shipping routne, times and distances while we are waiting for our meal? "It should be served in about an hour"?


----------



## Erland (May 13, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I think I stuck Marienna on duty outside the normal rotation. Sorry. Assume she just wanted to spend some time on the bridge, sensing that something is about to happen.




Actually, Marienna has duty on 3rd watch.  We have 3 "command" officers, Radoon, Marienna, and Morwyn, and 3 watches, so she wound up there by default.


We didn't get as specific with the other officers.  I'll put Terry on first watch with me, Mr. Abelard on second watch with Radoon, and Finn on third watch with Marienna.


----------



## mleibrock (May 13, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Since I can not find Rook, I will catch some Z's and wait for the end of M's shift and meet her at her cabin, briefly to thank her.


----------



## SirCaith (May 13, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn very much enjoys the duck at dinner, and spends the meal listening to the yarns his new mates spin of their time at sea, and tells a couple of his own.  Afterwards, he returns to the deck, and watches for a time when he can catch Radoon alone, hopefully on the foredeck where the snapping of the yards and waves under the keel would make it difficult to be overheard.

For Radoon, and of course, our everwatchful DM
[sblock]  "Sir, I have to thank you for helping me get this berth.  It's a bonnie crew Captain Honager has put together here.  But I thought I should tell you, I don't think that lad you were talking to earlier is completely of the same spirit.  The one who brought you the note, that you sounded cross with.  I think if he was a tree and they made a keel out of him, the bowspirit would touch the rudder, and you'd spend your days sailing in circles. [/sblock]


OOC Question for the DM. Others may look, but I dont want to tie up post space in the thread.
[sblock]Ok Scott, I was reading your rules for gunpowder and have a question about the critical mass rule. Actually, several questions.  First, if a critical mass is reached, does it explode immediately, or does it take a few seconds? If the latter, is it a known time period or a random one? Can you seperate a critical mass before it explodes and prevent the explosion, or does it have to happen once the powder comes to together, even if pulled apart? I'm trying to get the picture of whether we have a Nagasaki effect (explodes when crit is reached immediately), a Chernobyl effect (a mess no matter what you do, but overall effect can be prevented from being the nastiest possible), or Three Mile Island (overall effect pretty much killed by prompt and proper action). I'm also trying to distinguish if it's a time pressured disarm with a countdown, or if it's like fulminate of mercury, where you take your chances and hope it isn't feeling touchy and vindictive if you handle it wrong. I think Finn would know all this and would want to make sure everyone on the crew knew as well. Plus, I can think of some nasty attack strategies depending upon just how you are going to rule here.  

Anyway, enough of my rambling, back to your regularly scheduled fantasy roleplay.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2005)

*Rook*

"The Chianti will do nicely, thank you.  As to the topics of discussion, as it is your party I'll leave it to your discretion!"


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2005)

OOC: [sblock]The critical mass is proximity based, so it doesn't have to actually be touching, just close in space. From a human's perspective the blast of critical mass is instantaneous. Given the relatively small volume needed for critical mass it is hard to get enough of the stuff together to cause really serious disasteres. There is some research to suggest that a critical mass blast is not quite as great as the sum of its parts, but this is a very difficult theory to test. It is unknown whether the critial mass blast in some way uses part of the energy to trigger itself or if the addition of flame to produce the blast in some way enhances it.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 13, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warllock)*

Michael will motion for Christopher to pour a glass of Chiante for Rook and bring it to him motiong for him to also bring him one.

Point to the laid out goodies, Michael will motion for Rook to help himself he will then say "If you dont mind Master Rook, it is my custom to allow those serving the table to take a lite repast with us during this segment while we are eating and discussing other matters"

Besides the business purpose of this meeting, which we shall get to during dinner when their shall be more privacey, the other point was to acquire knowledge about various sailing times and port as well as customary trade routes bewteen them so as i may plan furture voyages and get a feel for the tade and commerce in this section of the Empire". I have prepared a list of ports and routes and I would appreciate it if you would help me pencil in the sailing times bewteen them as well as customary routes of travel.' Having said this, Michael will point to the drafting tablle and the pile of note and charts upon them.

After about 45 mintues to an hour of going over them with Rook, while Guiesspe and Chrsitpehr proceede to keep our glasses filled when the get to the half way point as well as bringing the occasional platter of tray closer, not that Rook could not reach them on the table with a step or two, Grond and Christoper will leave and bring back a very large standing rib roast of what you would consdier aged certified black angus....with is is a series of roasted vegitables but topping all a fresh medley of wine soaked mushorroms with frest red and bell peppers and onions..... When this is served, Guiesspe will move both the high boys next to the table, and as Rook has chosen the iced Chiante, a bottle will be set to his right hand side, while a nice red merlot is set next to Michael. Bread, freshly reheated to be warm is served witha hard crust but soft warm inner core,,,vastly superios to ships bread even though it is a week ro so old.....and with it fresh honey butter or chive butter.....

When Michael and Rook have taken their seats at the table, Michael will motion to Grond and say, that is it for now gentlemen, you may see to your lemonaid errand. Please knock before reentering the cabin, and we shall require at least 30 minutes of privcey before the first interruption.

When the leave, Michale will wait about 5 minutes making casual conversation asking aobut Rooks travels and such before turning to the issue on his mind..

"Master Rook, I must think you for you timely assitance earlier today and ask that we turn our attention to that (STONE IN OUR SHOE). It is my opinion that it should be resolved tonight and any information we can develope be discussed, but i fear it will call for perhaps undelicate handling, which is why i have taken the liberty of trying to secure these quarters from the odd sound or so. While we do run the risk of them relaying on a signal before closing, it is my belife that the die has already been cast and it is a matter of time. Further I fear the pracitce of our new shipmate and the crew's loyalty will soon unmask our deception and allow for time a reaction. I propse that after dinner, we secure the situation and begin preparation for discovery" "What say your sir?'

For the DM only[sblock]Michael needs to look into getting a communication device bewteen himself, nicholas and grond, i am thinking a closed circuit  item that is similar to a ring of telepathy, thought projection, messeage on the wind...type of thing.

Next, Grond will have been given specifc instructions that should someone mention Marin and Son or even hint at our true puspose he is to seize Christopher when he get him in a position from which he can not run, ie a closed room etc..[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2005)

*Rook*

(In a quiet voice)

"I have a few thoughts and questions on the matter.  First, do you believe that young Christopher is an agent of those pirates who took our other two ships, or that he is acting on behalf of another group of unsavories altogether?  We did show a lot of silver at Axiopolis, and could have attracted the attention of a group of scoundrels there.  Second, are our interests better served by taking him out now and getting information out of him, or by taking advantage of the fact that he doesn't know we're wise to his charade?  Perhaps one of our confederates has ways of discerning his thoughts via a spell.  I cannot perform such feats as yet, but I know that they can be done.  If we can hash these questions out and we decide that it would serve our interests to do so, I'm ready to attempt his subdual at any time."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 14, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Aslo in a quite voice Michael will reply " I have a gut feeling they are connected too one another or at least have knowledge of each other and would be an invaluable assett in helping us make further discovery. At this point in time we have little or nothing to go on and are working blind. As to whether it would be best or not, I truly have no idea, but my fear is that with a crew so loyal to Marin and Son and such visibly associated individuals as Terry Lockspur aboard and the concelad weapons, the gun practice, etc, that the game will be up soon for us. Christopher is a clever man and i have no doubt it will be just a matter of hours before he comes across the truth. I am good at deception to some extent but I fear in this matter that  all the wild cards belong to him, thus my request to act soon. Further, regardelss of his associations, he has set us up for betrayel, that we know, so let us act and secure him and then solicite our fellow members and see if they can help us descern the truth to our questions during our interview with him?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2005)

*Rook*

"It appears either course my work for or against us.  I much prefer action to all this sitting around, so . . . I agree.  Let's take him tonight, and see what that gets us.  Did you have a particular course of action in mind?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

MIchael will again lower his voice and lean closer to Rook.
"I propose that we take him as soon as he has completed this lemonade errand. We shall wait till he gets in and I will instruct Guiesspee to clear the table and have him help, Guiessppe will leave with the dishes, we will then procced to talk about your gems, and while we are standing, i will indicate him to fill our glasses and as he moves closer, we take him . My man Grond will be at the door so he can not exit, and as the cabin has no windows we shall have him like a rat in a trap.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2005)

*Rook*

"That sounds like as good a plan as any -- I'm ready."


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

The wind has picked up a little more. There is the first hint of the rain to come in the form of a light drizzle. The sea has more chop and the 'Bedsheet' is beginning to ride harder. Distant lightning can be seen on the horizon from the crow's nest. The wind has changed direction a little forcing you to tack and thus lose some speed relative to your destination. The lemonade is well received by the crew, but most consider that it would be better with a jigger of rum. Fortunately, the cask is more than half empty by the time the deck begins to roll harder. A few minutes after eleven the errand is finished and Gusseppi, Grond, and Christopher go to stow the remaining lemonade, then they will make their way back to the cabin where Rook and Michael finish dinner and finalize their plan. The rain storm should be pretty mild and the crew and ship should be up to the task of riding out this storm. 

OOC: I need to know where everyone plans to be from 11:15 to 3:00 in the morning. James if you would be so kind as to summarize the watch schedule for that time I'd be most greatful.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Then when the dishes are cleard, and Guiesspii has left the room, say about 15 mintues after their return, MIchael will reach into his pocket and produce a pouch. "The I belive are your's Master Rook, I have examined them and found them to be most excellent, shall we have a toast to celebrate our new business deal.?  "Turning to Christopher, MIchael will motion for him to refill the two glassess. When he arrvives bewteen Rook and MIchale, MIchale will stand and rasie his glass, to your health sir and our deal.. Once the toast is finished, Michael will signal for the glasses to be refilled, and as they both are standing, when Chrsitopher get bewteen them and extends his arm Michael will attempt to grapple him?


----------



## mleibrock (May 15, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will be sleeping until around 1 at which time, he will clean up a bit, grab a bite to eat and head for his watch whcih, i think, begins at 2.  Unless of course, something were to wake him early.


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will be sleeping until around 1 at which time, he will clean up a bit, grab a bite to eat and head for his watch whcih, i think, begins at 2.  Unless of course, something were to wake him early.




OOC: Would your friendly DM spoil Radoon's beauty sleep?


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Roll a grapple check for Michael d20+bab+str mod.


----------



## mleibrock (May 15, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Would your friendly DM spoil Radoon's beauty sleep?





HeHe


----------



## J. Alexander (May 15, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting 5+4 =9...sucks dont it guys
Grondrolls _1d20 + 3 + 5_, getting *[5,3,5] = (13)*

*Looks as if it is up to rook.....but hey at least he cant get out the door *


----------



## SirCaith (May 15, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  As I said in my post earlier, Finn will probably be going to bed around 9 or 10, as I think he has the morning watch with Marienna.  So you will find him swaying gently in his hammock in time with the rocking of the ship to the waves, unless of course, the captain calls for additional hands on deck because of something occurring.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will try to grapple the young man, as well --

Rook rolls 1d20+3+2, getting [6,3,2] = (11).

OOC: Sucks to be both of us!


----------



## J. Alexander (May 16, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

OCC:  any hope on any pluses from the friendly dm for suprise or flanking


----------



## Erland (May 16, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I need to know where everyone plans to be from 11:15 to 3:00 in the morning. James if you would be so kind as to summarize the watch schedule for that time I'd be most greatful.




1st watch is the only one on duty from 10p til 2a.  That's Morwyn's watch, with Terry.

From 2a til 6a, both 1st and 2nd watch (Radoon and Master Abelard) will be on duty.

Finn has 3rd watch with Marienna, and I'd expect both of them to be resting; especially if either needs 8hrs to refresh PsiPoints, or Spell Slots, as this is the only 8hr off cycle they'll have.

I don't speak for Michael or Rook.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2005)

*Ambush at dinner*

Without warning Michael reaches out to grapple Christopher as he pours wine. It should have a simple action, Christopher ought to have been taken by surprise and flanked, but it didn't happen that way. He seemed to have some uncanny ability to avoid being flanked or surprised. Further, the little man is inhumanly quick (22 dex.) Instead, he found your feeble grapple attempts an opportunity to fight back. First, he tosses (1d20+7=16) the wine at Michael, but it misses and simply soaks the wall behind. A few drops of the dark rich wine fall upon Michael's sleeve. Next as Rook reaches for him he 
swings (1d20+7=19) a fist and connects with his thigh; the blow stings (1d2+1=2), but the halfling's little fist does little real harm. (It is leathal damage--he has improved unarmed strike.) Finally, Grond also makes a failing grab for the lithe little man, but he too is foiled by a 
blow (1d20+7=25) to the  shin (1d2+1=3)
Then Christopher tumbles(1d20+18=28) between Grond's legs and goes for the door getting it open and crossing the threshhold. (Should have been 30, I missed a synergy.)

OOC: During the Halfling's tumble you may all choose to take an attack of opportunity. However, unless you have a weapon out, and I don't believe you do, you will be subject to another attack of opportunity from the Halfling. Unless of course you also have improved unarmed strike and assuming he has some attacks of opportunity left.  Am I reading the rules for attacks of opportunity correctly? Even though you are making an attack of opp. it draws one back because you are effectively attacking an armed opponent while unarmed? Anyone disagree with that reading of the rules? His AC for your attacks of opportunity will be 22 for Rook and Michael and 23 for Grond.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 16, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michale will throw Eldritch Blast Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[17,9] = (26) and doing*
Micahel Stormrolls _3d6+1_, getting *[4,4,2,1] = (11) damage.  *

*Hopefully this will at least stun him somewhat *

*Grond will attempt to grab him once again...MIcahel Stromrolls 1d20 +8, getting [13,8] = (21)Grond -tackle,, so i guess he missess unless i manage to make him stumble*

* 
*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: You're far more up on the rules than I am -- I've not read all the FAQ's etc.  It looks to me like (if one has Combat Reflexes) one gets one AoA/Round/Dex Modifier, plus the normal AoA.  However, it is still limited to one per round per opportunity (you can't use it as a cheap way to attack an opponent multiple times).  It looks like you could read it either way -- technically, attacking him bare handed provokes another AoA, but if he's already used one on us, it could be argued that he doesn't get another one -- in fact, I'd argue that using an AoA should never provoke an AoA.  I'll be OK with it whichever way you decide.

BTW, Rook's AC is 22, 23 w/ Dodge (as he's only facing one opponent, I'd guess he'd use it) so did the 19 hit him (are there bonuses you didn't post?).

Rook rolls 1d20+3+2, getting [4,3,2] = (9) to grapple him (Back to the old *&^%$#@! rolls!)

I'll also yell out for help as I attempt to grapple him.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 17, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcokc)*

OCC:  any chance we can get another attack of opportuinty as he has to move the blankets out of the way to reach the door handle etc...remeber the door was coverd with blankets from the inside to prevent sound...


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

OOC: I took Rook's AC from the posting in the Rogue's gallery and got a 19, so you may wish to update. You may ignore the damage. I think I'll let the extra attacks of opportunity stand for now given that it only happens when someone takes the feat to get extras and has enough dex to capitalize on it like this guy. To do otherwise would make the feat pretty useless.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

OOC: I'll slow him down a bit for the curtains, but not give extra attacks of opp. as that only seems to get you in trouble. Please be aware that Michael Storm does not have the Precise shot feat, so if he fires into melee and misses, he risks hitting his companions. You may take a -4 to hit and avoid the chance of hitting your friends if you wish. Just thought you should know for future reference.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

*Ambush at dinner*

The lithe halfling avoids the attacks of Rook and Grond as he tumbles through. He punches (1d20+7=11, 1d20+7=16)at Grond then Rook, but is also unsuccessful. A ball of magical energy suddenly appears in Michael's hand and he tosses it at Christopher. It lands with a crackel and shower of sparks down the Halfling's back. The small man groans in pain as he sweeps the blankets out of the way. He gets the door open and prepares to run. 

OOC: Let's roll some init. now. Christopher's  
init. (1d20+5=7) Invisible Castle doesn't play favorites. Here's your chance to redeed yourselves.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Those of you awake about the ship may make a listen check DC: 25 to hear Rook's shouts, those of you asleep may make a DC:30 check. Those blankets work pretty good.


----------



## SirCaith (May 17, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Well whether Finn heard anything depends upon when this occurred.  IC gave me this:
Finn  heard (1d20+10=26)what?  DM Call.  He was supposed to be going to bed around 10 or so, but I'll let you decide if he had dropped off by the time this happened.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 17, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcok_*

MIchael Stormrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting *[6,4] = (10)*
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 4_, getting *[6,4] = (10)*Grond Initative

Sucks dont it guys


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+7, getting [13,7] = (20) for Initiative


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Finn has been listening to gunfire all afternoon and it is now after 11:00, so at this point he hears nothing, but the sounds of an improbably portioned mermaid whispering sweet nothings in his dreams.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

*Ambush at dinner.*

Rook has first action, but Grond is between him and the doorway where Christopher is just exiting the cabin. Christopher is clearly trying to make a run for it. The door is now open and the blankets are cleared to waist high on Rook. 

Actions?


----------



## SirCaith (May 17, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Finn has been listening to gunfire all afternoon and it is now after 11:00, so at this point he hears nothing, but the sounds of an improbably portioned mermaid whispering sweet nothings in his dreams.




Thanks for the sweet dream. Does it have red hair?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 17, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will attempt to Tumble past Grond and through the doorway, and ahead of Christopher in the passageway.  As this should not use nearly half of his movement, he will also draw his _Bata_ (equivalent to Belaying Pins).

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [9,12] = (21) to tumble through the doorway without losing his orientation going under the blanket.

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [11,12] = (23) to tumble past Christopher without provoking an attack of opportunity.


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Any chance the cabins are in close proximity that the tussle might wake me?


----------



## J. Alexander (May 17, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael misses with his 2ns eldritch blast getting an 18...unless he armour class has dropped some.......

Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +8_, getting *[4,8] = (12) *Grond Grappel....so nothing there

OCC: I think the dm should give us all a +10 or something...i mean had i known that invisivlbe castle was going to be so sucky i would have stacked my skills more


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Any chance the cabins are in close proximity that the tussle might wake me?




OOC: Check post #563, you can have a +4 due to proximity.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

Rook tumbles past Grond in the doorway and beneth the blankets. He continues his move into the passageway trying to get in front of Christopher. He is sucessful and his quick movement avoids any attack from the halfling. 

OOC: Friendly creatures can let you pass through their space.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

SirCaith said:
			
		

> Thanks for the sweet dream.  Does it have red hair?




Cascades of glorious red hair.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

*Fleeing in the passageway*

A ball of magical energy splatters harmless against the wall next to Grond's head. Grond reaches for the halfling, but is too slow. The halfling chops (1d20+7=10) at his hand, but does not connect. Christopher gets clear of the door and finds himself facing Rook in the passageway. Christopher displays some quick moves (1d20+14=15). 

OOC: Rook needs to make a special sense motive check. d20 +sense motive (4) + base attack bonus (3). If I read your sheet right a total of d20+7. 

Also, is Rook still calling for assistance?


----------



## mleibrock (May 17, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Check post #563, you can have a +4 due to proximity.




I did not know if this applied to all of us or not. As I am probably asleep.

Radoon rolls 1d20+5, getting [15,5] = (20) -4 =16



http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=90051


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2005)

*Dreaming of Redheads*

OOC: It should be a +4 for having a nearby cabin, thus a 24, which means that Radoon is sleeping peacefully as well, and no doubt dreaming of a Redhead as well, though perhaps one with a basis in reality? 

OOC: If Rook continues to yell for help you should get another chance to join the action soon...Perhaps even if he doesn't. [Insert wicked DM Laughter here]


----------



## Erland (May 17, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Listen (1d20+5=14)

So I guess I'm busy on deck.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2005)

*Rook*

I am indeed calling for assistance.

Rook rolls 1d20+7, getting [4,7] = (11) to Sense Motive (When can I start cussing?  This is really getting frustrating!)


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

The halfling managed to feint against Rook and proceeds to take his attack against a now flatfooted opponent. He punches (1d20+7=13), but misses with a particularly nasty blow aimed at the groin. 

OOC: My turn to cuss! That sneak attack could have been brutal.

Actions for round two?

Everyone else may make another listen check now against DC's of 20 or 25 awake or asleep respectively. Radoon may again take a +4.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Remember, I still get my Dex bonus to AC even if Flatfooted (Uncanny Dodge).

Rook rolls 1d20+5, getting [2,5] = (7) to hit with his _Bata_ -- the Feint really threw him off, I guess.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The halfling managed to feint against Rook and proceeds to take his attack against a now flatfooted opponent. He punches (1d20+7=13), but misses with a particularly nasty blow aimed at the groin.
> 
> OOC: My turn to cuss! That sneak attack could have been brutal.
> 
> ...




why am I +4?  if my make roll is 20 and my bonuses are 5, should I even roll?


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> why am I +4?  if my make roll is 20 and my bonuses are 5, should I even roll?




OOC: That's an extra +4 for a total of +9--meaning you need a 16 or better on the dice. The action is taking place close to your door.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Remember, I still get my Dex bonus to AC even if Flatfooted (Uncanny Dodge).




OOC: Yeah, but he could still get a hit and I'd get to roll all those extra d6 for the sneak attack.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon rolls 1d20+5, getting [9,5] = (14)
lsiten check to wake up

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=90391

so close...

but that means I might have awaken in first roll.  i did the 4 as a minus, see post#577.  Let me know.


----------



## Erland (May 18, 2005)

Listens again (1d20+5=12) - So, has the evening's shower started yet?  Maybe that's distracting me...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Now that I'm out in the corridor, and not behind the blankets, shouldn't my voice carry better?  Possibly the DC for the awaken check should be a little lower?


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon rolls 1d20+5, getting [9,5] = (14)
> lsiten check to wake up
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=90391
> ...




OOC: You got a 24 out of 30 the first time. I intend to keep making it easier.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Now that I'm out in the corridor, and not behind the blankets, shouldn't my voice carry better?  Possibly the DC for the awaken check should be a little lower?




OOC: I lowered it by 5 and will keep lowering it if Rook keeps sounding the alarm. Of course if others joined in that would make it even lower...


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

I imagine that only one of us can fit in the doorway, I will leave it to Grond to contiune the physccal comabt.



MIchael Storm rolls _1d20 +8_, getting *[11,8] = (19) *Grond any chace of a flanking or bonus here 

Michael will set about drawing his rapier and waiting for the next round.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

Erland said:
			
		

> Listens again (1d20+5=12) - So, has the evening's shower started yet?  Maybe that's distracting me...




OOC: Not quite, but it is coming soon. My question is would Morwyn even notice?


----------



## Erland (May 18, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Yes, Morwyn would notice the rain (apparently a lot faster than he'd notice a fight taking place below decks   ).  First, because it would afffect the way the crew needs to handle the ship; second, because the reduced visibility means being extra alert; finally, because he really enjoys standing in the rain


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Aboard the Rumpled Bedsheet.*

Grond makes another attempt to grab the halfling, but cannot get him. The halfling attacks (1d20+7=12) in response, but is also unable to connect. 

OOC: Normally you would get a flanking bonus, but Rogues of a certain level cannot be flanked except by another Rogue at least 4 levels higher. They also keep their dex. bonus even when surprised.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Christopher seeing he is not going to best the three of you decides to make a break for it. He 
tumbles (1d20+20=35) past Rook with ease and begins to run. 

OOC: Another round of listen checks, but now the DC is down to 15 and 20.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

As he tries to flee, Michael will let go with another blast....hopefully if i hit him it should slow him down some..



Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +8_, getting *[1,8] = (9) sORRY ABOUT THAT BOYS*

Michael Stormrolls _3d6 +1_, getting *[3,3,6,1] = (13)*

*Do you think invisible castle has a reallly messed up system or what.......*


----------



## J. Alexander (May 18, 2005)

*Michael Storm*

OCC: No offense guys but if this is what we can expect from invisible castle i think i may give up, not that i dont mind bad die rolls on occasion but i think with so many people using the system it is way easier to get screwed on a continuing basis.....maybe i am in a pissy mood, but i so hate the frustration of not being able to do anything etc because of crappy rolls..i can so not deal with that type of stress...etc.......

OCC: four lands...Mikey L, Keith, James....hit me back with a character concept etc soon as I may open it to others....


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon rolls 1d20+9, getting [18,9] = (27)
listen to wake


listen to wake (1d20+9=27)


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: No offense guys but if this is what we can expect from invisible castle i think i may give up, not that i dont mind bad die rolls on occasion but i think with so many people using the system it is way easier to get screwed on a continuing basis.....maybe i am in a pissy mood, but i so hate the frustration of not being able to do anything etc because of crappy rolls..i can so not deal with that type of stress...etc.......
> 
> OCC: four lands...Mikey L, Keith, James....hit me back with a character concept etc soon as I may open it to others....




Todd, 

I am not sure I will have time to make another character as I am making one for Mike's Hero campaign too and I have to read the Hero system PDF.  First ask, first accept.  Sorry.
Maybe I can join later?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2005)

*Rook*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> OCC: No offense guys but if this is what we can expect from invisible castle i think i may give up, not that i dont mind bad die rolls on occasion but i think with so many people using the system it is way easier to get screwed on a continuing basis.....maybe i am in a pissy mood, but i so hate the frustration of not being able to do anything etc because of crappy rolls..i can so not deal with that type of stress...etc....




I gripe about it, but really, it all works out in the end (or it should . . . I have to keep believing that . . . ).  It's that whole thing where somehow, character stats are better, we hit more often, etc. if we're rolling dice -- really, we seem to come up with *better than average* characteristics and rolls to hit/damage *whenever* we play with dice, and I've gotten spoiled.  I do think I'll look back at all of Rook's rolls and see what percentage have come up under half the possible roll, though -- maybe that'll give me an idea about how long my run of good luck will last . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will close w/ Christopher and make another grapple check -- I'll go ahead and roll to save time, and trust you'll let me know if I can't close and attack for some reason.  My movement should be twice his, unless he's also a Monk or has a magic item.

Rook rolls 1d20+5, getting [10,5] = (15) to hit.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

OOC: About invisible castle and the current run of luck--I did a quick test this morning. I had it generate 20 d20 rolls and I took the time to average and examine them. I got one natural 20, 2 19's and 2 18's. The average was 13.25. Not too shabby. Well above the expected average of 10.5. I think the problem may be the time involved in combat using this format. We've all seen runs of bad luck in our home games--the infamamous female Kobold with the cleaver has already been mentioned. But the pace in a home game is such that they are over in five or ten minutes maybe half an hour at worse. Here we've had poor rolls for 4 rounds, but we are into the 3rd day since the combat started. Such a thing is could not happen in a regular game, but if you consider that only a few rounds have passed then this is not exceptional.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon rolls 1d20+9, getting [18,9] = (27)
> listen to wake
> 
> 
> listen to wake (1d20+9=27)




Radoon's dream is interrupted by the sound of a ball of magical energy crashing into his door and shouts for aid coming from outside. There is a rush of feet moving quickly away.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will get up, throw on some pants and run to where the sound is coming from.  Can he discern the voices calling for help?


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet.'*

The halfling is missed by another eldritch blast as he flees; it bursts against a door. Rook and Grond can easily out pace the smaller halfling, but he proves too agile. He returns Rook's attack as he elbows (1d20+8=23) him sharply (1d2+1=2). As a new exchange of attacks is about to begin Christopher is at the stairs leading to the deck. Having heard the commotion a deck hand waits at the top of the stairs with a belaying pin at the ready.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon clearly hears Rook's voice now that he is awake.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Still need listen checks from Finn and Morwyn for last round and now the new round, when you only need a 10 or 15 depending on your awake status.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

Radoon gets his door open just in time to see Rook and Grond in pursuit of a small figure at the end of the passage on the stairs. Michael is closer and moving that way as well.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

They are headed topside?  Is there another way around?


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon could crossover to the other side of the ship and take the opposite stair.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

He will crossover tot eh other stair, banging on every door on teh way and yelling to wake everyone to aid in the capture.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon hears answers from some of the doors as he passes along. As he reaches Marienna's door she steps out buckling on her sword belt with her crossbow under one arm. Together you proceed up the opposite stair and out into the night on deck. Behind you more doors are opening. 

OOC: I can't move forward until I resolve the action on the other stair with Rook, Michael, Grond and the crewman at the top.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC, no problem, Scott.  I can be patient.


----------



## SirCaith (May 18, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Sorry, Scott been busy the last couple of days and haven't had the chance to keep up as well as I would like.  Hopefully, Finn's mermaid dream didn't break into song, because if it did, I'd have to say you had been watching too much Disney channel.   

Previous round :  Finn 
hears (1d20+10=16)

Current round : Finn hears (1d20+10=16)

All that weapon fire must have left his ears ringing a bit.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Finn hears the shouts by Rook and also the pounding of feet in the passageways. Clearly something is happening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2005)

*Rook*

One more try with the grapple -- I don't know of any rules in D&D that allow for "Stunning" purely through non-lethal damage, other than simply doing enough to drop them below 0 hit points, and I don't think we'll be doing that before he gets over the side so I'm trying to hold him.

Rook rolls 1d20+5, getting [15,5] = (20) TH for Grapple.

Assuming I hit, and assuming he doesn't hit me with his attack of opportunity, I'll go ahead and make my Grapple check to hold him:

Rook rolls 1d20+5, getting [20,5] = (25) for Opposed Grapple Check.

OOC: I'm really gonna be unspeakably upset if I waste my only natural 20 to date because he hit me with a @#$%^&* AoA!


----------



## Erland (May 19, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Listening (1d20+5=10)  Apparently, I'm really enjoying my moment in the rain


----------



## Erland (May 19, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Sorry; I missed the latest target numbers.  So, I just made my Listen check.

I'll try to keep the duty crew focused on their work; I'll give Terry the quarterdeck, and move as needed to keep things in line.  As quickly as possible, I'll send someone to the crowsnest with instructions to be extra alert for other ships, and to keep an eye on the deck while he's at it, just in case something comes climbing up out of the sea.

_They should be able to handle one halfling, but now would be a bad time for his cronies to catch up with us, what with all this distraction._

Once the noise settles down, I plan to make a course change.  Noise carries at sea, especially at night, so it wouldn't make any sense to take any manouvers now if I can help it.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 19, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will again try to hit him
Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +8_, getting *[19,8] = (27)*blast for
Michael Stromrolls _3d6+1_ getting *[1,5,4,1] = (11)*damage


Michael Stormrolls _1d20 +8_, getting *[1,8] = (9)*Grond Grappel
Needles to say grond falls on his face......

Michael will also say, "Halt or die Halfling"


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> One more try with the grapple -- I don't know of any rules in D&D that allow for "Stunning" purely through non-lethal damage, other than simply doing enough to drop them below 0 hit points, and I don't think we'll be doing that before he gets over the side so I'm trying to hold him.




Rook's longer strides allow him to grab the fleeing Christopher. The halfling, finally in the grips of Rook lashes out (1d20+7=13) with an attack, but can't manage to hit Rook effectually. 

He stuggles (1d20+3=15) to free himself, but cannot break the hold of the larger man. 

As he wriggles a ball of eldritch energy wracks him. Grond tries to join the grapple, but finds it hard to reach the little halfling in the confines of the stairs. The crewman steps down and clubs (1d20+3=17) with a belaying pin getting a hit (1d4+1=3) and trying to knock him out. 

Despite being caught there is still some fight left in the little man and he continues to stuggle.


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Make our way to where they have him captured and ask "what the hell is going on?"


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2005)

*On the decks of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon and Marienna cross the deck and look down the other stairway to see Rook trying to hold on to Michael's latest cabin boy as Grond and a crewman try to assist him. Michael is behind them a ball of magical energy in his hand. 

OOC: Roll for a place in the initiative order if you want to try and join the fray.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2005)

The young man looks up at Radoon and Marienna then shouts, "Please good sir, good lady help me these evil men are trying to hold me against my will for some dark purpose. I have done nothing wrong yet they surrounded me and tried to grab me and roast me with magic. HELP!"


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will make his way between Michael and the cabin boy and exclaim..."That's enough!!!  I am guessing this our spy but I think it's not quite fair to kill him, I might turn on Michael if I was forced to wait on him hand and foot also.  I think it would be better to bind him below deck until or trip is over."

To Rook, "I expected more from you, we are to set the example to the crew and we would not tolerate this from them..."

OCC, you might haev me roll initiative to do this but if not, here it is.  If so

Radoon rolls 1d20+2, getting [19,2] = (21)


----------



## SirCaith (May 19, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn enters the gangway, rubbing at his eyes with his right hand, and pistol in his left. For the sharp-eared among you, you can hear him mumble, "...and just as she was about to show me what was under those seashells!"

Seeing the crowd at the steps up to the deck, he stops and says, "What's the cause of this infernal racket? I've got watch at day break, and was definitely enjoying my sleep." Spotting the struggling Christopher, he adds, "Oh-ho, is this the cause of the trouble? Did you catch him stealing from you, Master Storm?"


----------



## J. Alexander (May 19, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlcok0*

Michael will step back and address Rook while still keeping the energy crackling in his hand. 

OCC; I dont know if that is possible but i also cant find a place that says it would not be possible, so i may need a dm ruling on that ?

"Well done indeed Master Rook, for a few moments I was afraid we may lose him, a quick little devil for sure" Continuing Michael will say,"Master Rook, Grond, If you please, escourt the prisoner back to my cabin where we can secure him. " Looking at Marinaa Michael will say "Madame would you please inform the Captain that we now have the spy under our control and ask him to join us." Pausing he will also state, "And if possible, I would suggest we "Beat to Quarters" in a quite manner, our little friend was headed topside in search of aid, that must mean his cohorts are closer than we thought"

OCC: Michael is hoping that when hearing the term "Beat to Quarters" most of the seamen and expericed sailors will transfer their attention to this matter, like a pavolian response.

"Please bear with us gentlmen, until we have secured the prisoner, then we can disuss this latest course of events and bring everyone up to date...

Michael will then signal to Grond to place his grip on the little man so that he and Rook can take him to the cabin, bewteen the two of them I doubt if he can break their combined strengths.... but just in case, MIchael will produce a set of leg manacles and have then attached to the little mans legs...

If Guiesspee is anywhere near, Michael will catch his eye and motion and say "Guiessppee, we will need refreshemtns in about 15 minutes, please see to it...

MIchale will then head back to his cabin....


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2005)

The little halfling isn't giving up yet. He continues to try and 
break (1d20+3=19) the grip. He shouts, "Unhand me. I've done absolutely nothing wrong on this ship and you have no right to take me prisoner."  

OOC: I figured that the holding of the eldritch blast would be okay since it is just for looks. Anytime you get ready to throw it, the magic appears instantly anyway. You can let it fade just as easily. Grond and Rook will need to make another grapple check until Christopher is manacled.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2005)

*Rook*

"Certainly, Mister Storm!  Right away, Mister Storm!"

_Got to do something to make sure 'Mister Storm' doesn't get it into his head he can order me about whenever he wants._

Rook rolls 1d20+5, getting [6,5] = (11) for Opposed Grapple.

OOC: Not that it makes a difference for this particular (expletive) roll, but would we also get the +4 for Large size, since there are two of us?


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2005)

OOC: The halfling actually gets a minus 4 for being smaller, while Grond get's the benefits of being large--a +4. I think there may be a modifier for multiple grapplers too. I'll do a little reading before I make Christopher's roll. Grond's roll isn't up yet anyway.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2005)

OOC: Okay, the halfling has to beat the grapple checks by both Rook and Grond to escape. Since Rook has the halfling Grond could join the grapple for free--no roll needed. He needs to make a grapple check--bab+str mod+4 for size--to beat the halfling's roll (1d20+3=4). Umm, he's caught and so you can get the leg irons on him.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlock)*

At Rook's reply, Michael will rasie an eyebrow and give a slight smile..........

"Excellent, Excellent, shall we procced to my cabin and the securing of the prisoner in a more formal way?.... Michael will then let the energy dissapate from his hands....and lead the way back to the cabin. stepping into the cabin, he will move the blankets back so as to allow an unobstructed acess to the cabin for Grond and Rook....Assuming they get into the cabin with no problem, Michael will then produce two more set of manacles and secure the halflings hands and then attach one set to  the leg chain, with another being attached to the chair so as to make the halfling drag a chari behind him should he have to run.....If a low beam is available, Michael w ill also run a rope around it and thru the chain on the wrist manacles so as to lift his hands and arms up from and away from his body....maybe even add a blindfold and a gag.

When this is done, he will turn to the group and say "Gentlmen, ladies if Marian is present, are there any questions at this point before I relate our stroy and we decdided the best course of action with the spy in our midsts?"



OCC: Has Marinaa left to inform the captain yet?

For the DM only[sblock]Quick question....is there any way to buy  a feat with expericence points ...and if not lol will you allow it in your campaign?[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

For the DM only[sblock]MIchael has no idea if the halfing was indeed runnig for help or not. He is attemting to difuse the situation and get as many extras out of the way as possible, thus his request to ask the captain to "Beat to Quarters"...ideally this will refocus most of the hardned seamen aboard etc and give us time to sort it out and perhaps gain some answers.....if we happend to benefit the great, but that is not the intent for when we are at quarters, most of the seamen will not be around to get in our way etc and free up the captain and others etc.....

So to make a long stroy short lol i guess I am running a bluff...and here is my roll...watch it suck...Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 7_, getting *[4,7] = (11)*Bluff and if that fails as it most likely will with those numbers,, he wil try diplomacy...Michael Stormrolls _1d20 + 9_, getting *[20,9] = (29)*diplomacy.....GO FIGURE THIS ONE LOL :\[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 20, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> At Rook's reply, Michael will rasie an eyebrow and give a slight smile..........
> 
> "Excellent, Excellent, shall we procced to my cabin and the securing of the prisoner in a more formal way?.... Michael will then let the energy dissapate from his hands....and lead the way back to the cabin. stepping into the cabin, he will move the blankets back so as to allow an unobstructed acess to the cabin for Grond and Rook....Assuming they get into the cabin with no problem, Michael will then produce two more set of manacles and secure the halflings hands and then attach one set to  the leg chain, with another being attached to the chair so as to make the halfling drag a chari behind him should he have to run.....If a low beam is available, Michael w ill also run a rope around it and thru the chain on the wrist manacles so as to lift his hands and arms up from and away from his body....maybe even add a blindfold and a gag.
> 
> ...




Once only the officers are present...
"Tell me again why you brought a spy aboard our ship and threaten all our lives?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 20, 2005)

*Rook*

"Better the Devil you know . . . "


----------



## Erland (May 20, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I've not yet been informed that Marienna has spoken to me.

OOC: I won't be able to post from work, and I have comments/instructions for when Marienna does reach me, so I ask the DM not to let the story progress too much beyond that until I can put in my 2cents worth.  Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2005)

Marienna approaches the captain and informs him that Michael and Rook have taken Christopher prisoner.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2005)

For Michael Storm only [sblock]I have been considering allowing skills and feats to be purchased. I need to work out a cost. What did you have in mind.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 20, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn shakes his head slowly. "A spy you say? Well, I figured him up to no good, but I wouldn't have thought him that. A greedy thief, at most. Per chance might a man ask what we are doing that would bring a spy amongst us? I know this is a Marin ship, and the crew seems particularly loyal, with a definite eagerness to serve old man Honager, but spies are usually involved when there is something unusual afoot. If you feel I don't deserve the answer to my question, then I will be hieing back to my hammock, as daybreak will come early on the track we are sailing."


OOC:  Scott, Colleen just told me to say hello for her.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 20, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will continure to ignore Raddon and state to the assembled crowd. "Refreshemnts should be here in a few minutes gentlemen(add ladies if Mariann is present), so please have a seat and make yourselves comfortable, and perhaps if I may suggest, if you are not fully armed etc, take this opportuinty while were waiting for the captain to arm ourseles against yon halflings friends out there in that ship. They may have bee alerted by some of the noise on board, or they may be planning to come to his aid..."

Michael will then walk over to his rapier and belt it on as well as dagger. When Michael is finished, Grond will also put on his sword and unpack a very large axe 

Michael will also hand a pouch to Rook and say, "I think these belong to you Master Rook, I appreciate their loan, it went far in helping keep him distracted"

Grond will check the halflings person and clothing for anything of value/interest, once secured he will check the halflings mouth for any false teeth etc...

For the DM only[sblock]Does Michael hear anysounds of the crew coming to quarters, has there been any response by the crew to this request, those that heard it.....

I dont know actulaly just thinking about some of the more martial ones like precise shot, and of course the non lethal use of magical energy, In a way i think they should more or less be along the price range of adding powers to swords etc but costing xp instead of gold...if that makes sense...you determine the power level and what it equates to and give us the cost...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2005)

OOC: Keith, tell her to kick some bridge butt. Who is she playing with?


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2005)

The halfling continues to give Michael murderous looks. Michael finds an earring that appears to be magical that was covered by Christopher's haircut. Now that his hair has been moved aside the slight point of his halfling ears is appearant. "I did every chore you asked of me. I have been the perfect servant why must you treat me so. Now you violate my person and seek to rob me." 

[sblock]Roll a listen check to see what you hear on deck. I will hold any response until Morwyn has a chance to respond. He was nearby and was informed of your order within seconds and so may countermand it. He had already alerted his crew beforehand anyway. I'll try and come up with some numbers for you tonight on feat costs.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 20, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC: Ernie Stuber. But she just came up to me over lunch break to commisserate over some woes. She got flustered over a misplay on her part, and then messed up on the bidding of the next two boards.

P. S.  Of course, they ended up winning their direction, but that is just incidental.


----------



## Erland (May 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna approaches the captain and informs him that Michael and Rook have taken Christopher prisoner.




Is that all she tells him?

Has there been any word from the lookout?


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2005)

She can't really tell Morwyn more than that yet. Marienna isn't sure what is happening. There seems to have been some sort of confrontation on the stairs. She only saw the final seconds and heard shouts for help. The lookout also reports that he sees a disturbance on the stairs, but as yet there is no indication of trouble on the water.


----------



## mleibrock (May 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will make his way to the captain's quarters for a word in private.  Maybe Radoon will pass the capt in the halls as he makes his way to the capts room?


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2005)

Actually, the Captain is on deck and likely visable from the top of the stairs.


----------



## mleibrock (May 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Actually, the Captain is on deck and likely visable from the top of the stairs.




Then Radoon will ask for a moment of his time to express what I've told you in the e-mail, it can even happen after this all settles down.


----------



## Erland (May 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> She can't really tell Morwyn more than that yet. Marienna isn't sure what is happening. There seems to have been some sort of confrontation on the stairs. She only saw the final seconds and heard shouts for help. The lookout also reports that he sees a disturbance on the stairs, but as yet there is no indication of trouble on the water.




OOC: Actually, I was wondering about Michael's request to "beat to quarters" and for the captain to go to Michael's cabin.


----------



## Erland (May 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

When the lookout says that he "sees a disturbance on the stairs" (as opposed to "saw a disturbance on the stairs"), is it still happening, or is he referring to the fight with the halfling?


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2005)

Erland said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually, I was wondering about Michael's request to "beat to quarters" and for the captain to go to Michael's cabin.




OOC: Sorry, it has been a long week and my posts have been less than coherent. Marienna does convey Michael's requests to come to his cabin and 'beat to quarters'. Radoon come up to express some concerns as well. The disturbance appears to have ended and the prisoner is being taken below.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 21, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will gag the halfling and remove the earing and place it in a silk pouch and place that pouch in his belt. For safety sakes, Michael will go ahead and detect magic on the halfling just to make sure no nasty suprises await us. When Radoon leaves the cabin, Michael will turn to Rook and say "Master Rook, as i seem to be crossways with Master Radoon, may I ask you to relate our stroy to the captain and officers so as to avoid what will most surley be a conflict of personalities bewteen Master Radoon and myself.?"


----------



## SirCaith (May 21, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC: Finn is waiting to see if anything happens, either a command from on deck or an answer to his question. If neither comes, he will be heading back to a hammock, preferably one near to Michael's cabin. Unless invited to join the interrogation, he won't take part, but he will try to overhear what occurs, even if that involves using some equipment to improve what he can hear with all the sound proofing. But he will try to not be obvious about it. He figures eventually the Powers on High will want to know what is discovered.

Oh, and for anyone who is interested, I tacked on Finn's history to his Stats on the character page.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Erland (May 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Call one of the off duty sailors that's gotten up due to the commotion.  "There is no call to Quarters.  There's no threat visible at the moment, second and third watches get what sleep you can.  I have a feeling that you'll need it.  Pass the word, and I hope to be able to address the crew in the morning, once I've figured out what's going on."

To Marienna, "I suppose you'll not rest until you've heard some explaination?"  Assuming that I get the expected confirmation of that statement, "Very well, take the helm for the moment." 

To the helmsman, "Please inform Mr. Storm that I cannot leave the deck at the moment, and ask him to report to me here.  Mr. Rook can do as he will, either come to the deck with Mr. Storm, watch the prisoner, or whatever he feels most needed.

Once you've done that, we might as well have Mr. Finn and Mr. Abelard report to me also, so that all the officers hear the report at once.  Then keep a watch on the prisoner, but keep him out of sight for the moment; there's been enough confusion already."

To Radoon, "Glad you're here.  We'll get to the bottom of this soon enough.  And whenever you want to speak to me, please feel free to do so, at any time.  That goes for all my officers," looking at Terry and Marienna as he says the last sentence.


----------



## mleibrock (May 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Erland said:
			
		

> Call one of the off duty sailors that's gotten up due to the commotion.  "There is no call to Quarters.  There's no threat visible at the moment, second and third watches get what sleep you can.  I have a feeling that you'll need it.  Pass the word, and I hope to be able to address the crew in the morning, once I've figured out what's going on."
> 
> To Marienna, "I suppose you'll not rest until you've heard some explaination?"  Assuming that I get the expected confirmation of that statement, "Very well, take the helm for the moment."
> 
> ...




James,

I have sent you an yahoo instant message with what I'd like to speak to you about, it show show up when you log onto yahoo instant message.  I do not have your e-mail.


----------



## Erland (May 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Sorry MikeL; no message waiting for me.  You can use the same Yahoo ID to send mail (james_mckernan@yahoo.com)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2005)

*Rook*

When we get the message that Captain Morwyn as requested Mr. Storm's presence at the helm, Rook will draw DúbhRásúr as though to guard the prisoner.  "Sir, I believe it would be best for you to answer this request.  I will ensure the prisoner makes no mischeif." He will begin muttering under his breath as though irritated about something. 

Rook rolls 1d20+1, getting [18,1] = (19) for an acting roll to convince anyone in the room that he's actually agitated, will tolerate no foolishness, etc.

For the DM:

[sblock]Cast Message, sending to Morwyn and Radoon[/sblock]

For Morwyn & Radoon:

[sblock]"Mr. Sachiel, Mr. Radoon: Mr. Storm and I assessed the situation and concluded that the mission's interests would be best served by apprehending the suspected spy at this time (or at least that those interests would not be compromised).  I take as much responsibility as Mr. Storm, and submit myself to your discipline should you determine that such action is necessary to maintain Good Order and Discipline amongst the crew.  In the meantime, my suggestion in regards to Mr. Storm is that one catches more flies with honey than with vinegar -- diplomacy may be the best course, but you are, of course, free to proceed as you will.

"You may whisper a reply to this message and it will be recieved only by myself."[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: I'll be out of town today -- going shopping/eating in Memphis.  I expect to return around 09:00 this evening.


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll be out of town today -- going shopping/eating in Memphis.  I expect to return around 09:00 this evening.




OOC: I have a lot to do this afternoon/evening too, so it may be a slow day from here on out.


----------



## Erland (May 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

For Rook (and Radoon)

[sblock]_puzzled_ "I'm just trying to find out what's going on.  Why did Michael call for quarters without apparent threat?  Why did you two capture the halfling; did he do something?  Why do you assume that I'm going to discipline anyone?  It sounds like there's things I should know that I don't.  Perhaps you should come and explain yourself."[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 21, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

When Finn receives Morwyn's message from the helmsman, he proceeds briskly to the quarterdeck.  "Sir, Mr Hunter, reporting as requested."


----------



## Erland (May 22, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"Thank you Mr. Hunter.  By the way, this is a merchant vessel, of sorts; no need to be so formal."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2005)

*Rook*

For Morwyn & Radoon:

[sblock]"The halfling didn't do anything (other than what I've observed in Axiopolis), Mr. Storm and I simply decided nothing more was to be gained by waiting to confront him regarding his deception.  As to needed discipline, we acted without knowledge or approval from the captain, regarding a matter that could impact on the safety of the ship.  I would do so again, but First Officer Radoon indicated that we were to set an example for the crew regarding discipline.  I was just indicating my understanding of his position, and that I would not take it personally if an example needed to be made.  Regarding attending you at the helm, I believe I'd better stay and watch the prisoner.  He's a sneaky one."[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

When the messeage arrives Michael will say "Summoned to the quarter deck am I, this should prove interesting indeed and as there is no bustle, I fear my warnings will fall upon deaf ears, such is the lot one is given when having to deal with sailors"

Michael will then touch his hand to the stained sleave and whispe a word, and the wine stains disappear. "Grond, best see to our things, and when Guiesspee comes to bring refreshemnts, tell him they will not be necessary to to throw them overboard." "And Grond should anyone come for the prisoner and try to take him without mine or Master Rook's leave, split them into and dont be neat about it." "Michael will also take off the ring given to him by Captain Marin and place it in the pouch given to him also by the Captain.

Michael will then head to the quarter deck, upon reaching the quarterdeck he will say "You requested my prescence?"

A


----------



## J. Alexander (May 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (warlock)*

Before he exits the cabin, Michael will look at Rook and say. "Master Rook as your are not summoned, would you please see what information you can elicite from our wee friend, I fear time may be a critical factor here and I do not wish to resort to brutal methods unless we have no other options, but we do need his knowledge. Should you need assistance, Grond will be more than happy to assist you."


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2005)

The wind changes direction slightly. The little ship rocks on the rising waves and a light mist begins to fall. The stars and now even the moon are obscured by the darkening clouds. The halfling master of sails advises putting up only minimal canvas as visability is so poor. He climbs high into the rigging and keeps a sharp eye out.


----------



## Erland (May 22, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I think now's a good time to tack; I don't want to get too far off the route to Mermaid's Rest, but I don't want to be on the same course we were on at nightfall.


"Mr. Storm, what kind of idiot are you?  You _request_ a call to quarters, then _request_ that all the senior officers come to your cabin, leaving their stations?  Are you deliberately trying to sabotage this mission?  Explain yourself.


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

The course change is made as requested.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 22, 2005)

*Michael Storm (Warlock)*

Michael will look at the Captain and say."Well as you have chosen to ignore the requests of an idoit, I am sure you would discount any future information from him." "You shall have to gather your information from Master Rook, I shall go and relive him so you may make your inquiries of him." It should be noted that when Michael reaches the quarterdeck and the Captaini begins speaking, he will back up not allowing anyone to come within an arm's reach of him.

As Michael backs up he will draw his rapier as a precaution and leave the quarterdeck.


----------



## Erland (May 22, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Todd; it's real cute to say, after your actions and insults, that you're being sure to keep everyone at greater than arm's length.  And if you want to be an ***-**** that's your business, but I'm tired of you taking your personal problems out on the rest of us.


----------



## Erland (May 22, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Todd, you've been working up to this the entire game.  If this is what you want, let's get it on.

IC: Morwyn draws his axe and dagger.  Initiative (1d20+6=14)


----------



## J. Alexander (May 22, 2005)

*MIchael Storm (warlock)*

Michael will return to his cabin and stay there until the ship dock's at Mermaids Rest. Once there he will disembark and leave the ship's company. He will return the bad of holding and the ring to Terry Lockspur for there eventaul return to Honager Marin.


----------



## Erland (May 22, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Morwyn will follow Michael until he either turns his back to go down the stairway, or has to back down the stairs, either way putting himself at a severe disadvantage, then attack.


----------



## mleibrock (May 22, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I know Todd is upset but he drew his weapon on the captain and has been playing a chaotic evil character.  He can not expect the other characters who are trying to accomplish a mission to allow it to go on unchallenged.


----------



## mleibrock (May 22, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I guess, after reading the alignments again, Michael would be more chatotic neutral, out for himself only, following his whims.  He values his own liberty but not others, as is seen by his servants.  But he crosses over to chaotic evil in he seems to do what his greed drives him to do.  His jumping on the hafling shows his unorganized haphazard planning and his drawing his weapon could be construed by some as an assaination plot.  "Never draw your weapon unless you intend to use it"

If Todd wants to play such a character, I don't have a problem with it, but I have a problem with him quitting when he sees he may lose a conflict he started.  I personally would not choose such a charater but Marin trusted Michael so I can live with it and I trust our DM would not to reward Todd if he is not playing his correct alignment.

Todd, I wish you would reconsider and re-join the game.  You have to expect some retribution if you play such a jerk.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

As Morwyn draws his weapons lightning lights up the sky flickering meanacingly off off the bared steel on the quarter deck. A shout comes from he Master of the Sails high in the rigging, "Ware boarders port and starboard!" At almost the same instant the ship begins to grow dark in sections--clearly you are under magical assault. Anyone on deck gets a glimpse of some sort of fish men coming over the side as the magical darkness falls.

OOC: Morwyn has a 14 all others please roll iniative! It may be tomorrow before I continue.


----------



## mleibrock (May 23, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

initiative - fish men (1d20+2=13)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=93006

Radoon rolls 1d20+2, getting [11,2] = (13)
initiative - fish men


----------



## Erland (May 23, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Anyone on deck gets a glimpse of some sort of fish men coming over the side as the magical darkness falls.
> 
> OOC: Morwyn has a 14 all others please roll iniative! It may be tomorrow before I continue.




I'll make a check to see if I recognize the 'fish men' and whether or not I know any of their abilities or weaknesses; Survival seems the most likely skill - Recognition check (1d20+9=29).


----------



## Erland (May 23, 2005)

*Morwyn*

If Knowledge (Sea) is more appropriate, then the result is 26.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2005)

*Rook*

Any chance Rook heard the Ware Boarders call?  I'll roll a check just in case it's allowed, and if I make it I'll attempt to knock the Halfling senseless, make sure he's bound securely, and join the others on deck (stealthily, of course).  If not, I'll continue watching him until I'm joined by some of my peers.

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [19,8] = (27) to Listen (or Spot, which ever is more appropriate).

Just in case it works out better, Rook rolls 1d20+7, getting [5,7] = (12) for initiative.


----------



## SirCaith (May 23, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

for initiative (1d20+6=17)


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2005)

*On the Deck of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Morwyn, Finn and Radoon get only a glimpse of the big humanoids coming aboard. They are about 6 feet tall and powerfully built, perhaps weighing 200 pounds. They are in fact 'shark men' or Sahuagin. They are green, darker on the back and paler in the front, while a few seem to have tiger like darker stripes. They are armed with trident and crossbows. Their attacks are usually well orgaized and brutal. They do not give quarter or surrender. They don't like light and will try to pull or knock sailors overboard for their shark allies to deal with. 

OOC: Initiative (1d20+1=7)


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2005)

*Michael Storm's cabin*

The call came from high in the rigging. The rain and thunder are further hampering sound. At this point Rook and Grond do not here the call of Boarders. 

OOC: I expect orders will be coming shortly.


----------



## mleibrock (May 23, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I guess I am on deck if I get a glimpse,  Thanks.  Am I near one of them?  If so I will quickdraw 2 daggers and stab at the gills.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2005)

*On the deck of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Radoon's last action was to speak to the captain on the quarter deck. Since nothing has been posted since I assume he is still there. You are within 10' of a creature, but now lost in magical darkness. Radoon is fairly confident he knows where the rail is, but if he starts moving around in the dark he could risk falling overboard.


----------



## mleibrock (May 23, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will then move very cautiously toward the center of the top deck and when he gets there will listen to follow their movements.  Do they sound unique in any way when they move?


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2005)

Most of the sailors aboard ship are barefoot, but there is perhaps a slight difference beween the webbed feat of the sahuagin and the regular crew. You can risk swinging based on the sound if you wish.


----------



## mleibrock (May 23, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

when my initiative rolls around I will, based on listen check and what ever else may be applicable, concentration?


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2005)

OOC: Fighting in darkness: If you can't see you must pick a square to attack. Then you roll normally. If you would hit then you roll a 50% miss chance. If you roll 50% or lower then you miss. 51%+ and you get the hit. Note that if you can't see your movement is reduced to half. If you can't see your opponent you loose you dexterity bonus to armor class as well and they get a +2 to hit you--assuming they can see you.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2005)

Here are some very rough plans of the ship. Their are 5 Sahaugin coming over the rear of the ship. These are poor, but should serve our needs. Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## Erland (May 24, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Morwyn has has Uncanny Dodge, so he retains his Dex Bonus to AC.  My AC remains at 17.

Morwyn also has Darkvision; if the magical darkness is the equivalent of the 2nd level Darkness spell, then his Darkvision won't penetrate, but it will offset the fact that it's night, and so his opponents should only have concealment (20% miss chance) instead of pitch blackness and full concealment.

I'm going to put +3 points to Power Attack.

IC: As a free action, I'll shout "Spread the alarm.  For Marin!"

If I can tell where the Sahaugin are, I'll move up to 5' to attack directly, or move to C4 and prepare a full attack action if the Sahaugin come within range.  Otherwise, I'll move to C4, and prepare to attack squares B3 (at +6) and B4 (at +1) with the axe, and B4 (at +6) with the dagger.

Either way, as I pass where Radoon was, and any time I encounter someone, I'll say "Marin" as a password.

Morwyn swings and stabs (1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=11), missing badly.

Then, backswings (1d20+1=20) for slashing damage (1d10 + 8=9).  (Assuming that I hit with the 20; 
beat concealment (1d100=75).)


----------



## Erland (May 24, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: BTW, I don't get anything useful from the Deck Plan document.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Did I miss something?  I thought Darkvision gave one the ability to see in normal darkness (even in the total darkness of a cave) just as well as in daylight.  I know it won't penetrate a Darkness spell.

Pg. 165 PH says "Characters with Darkvision can see lit areas normally as well as dark areas within 60'.  A creature can't hide within 60' of a character with Darkvision unless it is invisible or has cover."


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will positionhimself with his back to the mast and await the sound of slosshing feet, hopefully the critters, to pass close to him then attack.  Let me know when I think I hear them.  We should all use Marin as a password,  Morwyn, Finn and I should be able to say this to each other since we are in clsoe proximity.  "Say 'Marin' and repond in kind to avaoid hitting each other as a password."


----------



## SirCaith (May 24, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn draws his rapier. During the movement, he taps both a Force shield and Inertial Armor tattoo (AC is now 23). He moves to place his back to the wheel column while calling, "Boarders! Boarders on deck! Bring Lights!" His earlier effort to learn the layout of the deck serves him well in this movement.  His pistol is in his belt, but he does have a belaying pin in his right hand to act as a partial shield for blocking blows on that side.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

OOC: It is magical darkness. Sorry, no time for a proper post tonight. I'll get something up first thing in the morning. Tomorrow night will be better. The .doc was just a simple lay out of the ship to show where the stairs were. You aren't missing much. I made it with the most recent version of office, so it may not be visable to all.


----------



## Erland (May 24, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Did I miss something?  I thought Darkvision gave one the ability to see in normal darkness (even in the total darkness of a cave) just as well as in daylight.  I know it won't penetrate a Darkness spell.
> 
> Pg. 165 PH says "Characters with Darkvision can see lit areas normally as well as dark areas within 60'.  A creature can't hide within 60' of a character with Darkvision unless it is invisible or has cover."




OOC: You're right, and I said as much; Darkvision doesn't penetrate a Darkness spell.  However, look at the description of Darkness in the PHB (pg. 216) - "shadowy illumination out to a 20-foot radus.  All creatures in the area gain concealment (20% miss chance)".  It doesn't say that things go pitch black.

Since it's night, the spell would further reduce vision for normal characters, and since it's an overcast and rainy night, it could easily go to total darkness for most characters.  However, the overcast and rainy night does not effect Darkvision - the only thing impeding my sight is the magical Darkness.  So, if it's the 2nd level spell or the equivalent, then I only have the 20% miss chance.  I'm not trying to gain an unfair advantage, just the legitimate benefits of my abilities.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

OOC: You are correct, those with Darkvision suffer only a 20% miss chance. All other a 50% miss chance. Because of the combined natural and magical darkness. Bringing a light source into your area of effect will drop the chance to 20%.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

At least one of the fishmen passes behind Radoon and the mast, while he hears the sound of wet footsteps in front of him as well. You think there is a target in reach.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

A fishman charges Captain Morwyn. Morwyn hits with the backswing of his axe and the Sahaugin stabs (1d20+4=20) him in the thigh with a trident sharply (1d8+3=9) then the Sahaugin bites (1d20+2=3) at Morwy, but does not make contact. The creature's breath is foul and reeks of rotting fish as its jaws close on empty air in front of Morwyn with a juicy smacking sound.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

Finn can hear the wet footsteps of a Sahaugin coming up on him from the front left. It hisses eeriely in the rain and darkness.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

*On the Quarterdeck of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Morwyn may make a spot check.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

*Below decks on the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Rook may make a listen check DC: 15 to hear the shouts and sounds of combat from the decks above. Grond'sListen Check (1d20+2=16)

Grond takes up his weapons and turns to the door looking startled.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

The sound of twanging crossbows (1d20+3=10, 1d20+3=9) can be heard by all on the quarterdeck. If fact crossbows (1d20+6=23) sounds seem to be coming from both directions. Only one sound of a bolt (1d10=1) grazing flesh is heard, but the hiss of pain that follows it suggests that a Sahaugin was the target. The sound of slings (1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=25) from the main mast and the whizing of bullets on the deck below followed by grunts of  pain (1d3+1=3, 1d3+1=4) suggest that others are taking part in the defense of the ship. Sounds of combat from the the other decks can be heard above the rain. 

OOC: Marienna's miss chance (1d100=74)  Fyi--don't include apostrophies (') when using invisible castle or it won't database right. I wasn't able to go back and get the miss chances for the halflings. You'll just have to trust me that they made their rolls. 

OOC: I have included a revised map, but be aware that most of you can't actually see what is going on here.


----------



## SirCaith (May 24, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn 

listens carefully (1d20+10=23) and peers into the darkness (spot check) (1d20+9=12) trying to place the Sahaugin near to him before lunging with his rapier (1d20+7=14)(possible hit check) (1d100=34), then returns to a guard position.  He continues to call the alert and for lights.

OOC: First, Scott would this be an AOO as the Sahaugin moved into a square adjacent to me, or a regular attack?  Second, are any of the magical weapons in use right now of the 30% that emit a light spell upon being drawn for use?  Under 3.5E rules, this effect can not be turned off, unlike in previous editions, so if one of us has a lighted sword, it would partially counteract the darkness.  I know Finn would have made sure his sword did not glow, just because it would not be a good thing for him to have such a sword in his line of work.  Also, his Inertial Armor does not glow either.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2005)

*On the Quarterdeck of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

OOC: Good questions. First, you don't get attacks of opportunity against targets with total concealment, second, moving into a treatened square does not draw and attack of opportunity anyway. It is exiting a treatened square that gets one into trouble. Even then if you only take a 5' step or move from a threatened to a non-threatened square using the withdraw action you don't draw an attack of opportunity. Note that loading a crossbow does draw an attack of opportunity. It is up to each player to determine whether or not their items emit light--now would be a real good time to make that determination. 

Finn lashes out with his Rapier, but only catches air with the blade. The Sahaugin counters with trident (1d20+4=18) and bite (1d20+2=16), but he is unable to penetrate the power of Finn's defenses.


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I am headed to LA, for more fish.  Please roll for me and keep my charcter killing everyone adn from dying.  I will be back Thurs AM


----------



## Erland (May 24, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Morwyn may make a spot check.




Spot (1d20=14)


----------



## Erland (May 24, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Good questions. First, you don't get attacks of opportunity against targets with total concealment, second, moving into a treatened square does not draw and attack of opportunity anyway. It is exiting a treatened square that gets one into trouble. Even then if you only take a 5' step or move from a threatened to a non-threatened square using the withdraw action you don't draw an attack of opportunity. Note that loading a crossbow does draw an attack of opportunity. It is up to each player to determine whether or not their items emit light--now would be a real good time to make that determination.




OOC: Since the DM gave me the dagger, it's probably best if the DM decides for that weapon.  Although, the description didn't mention "glowing" or otherwise emitting light, so that may be conclusive.

As for his other weapon, a check of the axe qualities (1d100=9), reveals that it does emit light.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> I am headed to LA, for more fish.  Please roll for me and keep my charcter killing everyone and from dying.  I will be back Thurs AM




OOC: Cool, have a good trip and I'll see that Radoon stays in the action.

Radoon and his opponent exchange ineffective swings this round.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

Erland said:
			
		

> OOC: Since the DM gave me the dagger, it's probably best if the DM decides for that weapon.  Although, the description didn't mention "glowing" or otherwise emitting light, so that may be conclusive.
> 
> As for his other weapon, a check of the axe qualities (1d100=9), reveals that it does emit light.




OOC: Let's defy the established convention and say that the daggers given out by Captain Marin at the start of this adventure can be commanded to emit or dose their light as a move action. You may roll for your other weapons as or choose to have them emit light or not as you prefer.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

For Captain Morwyn only [sblock]Morwyn sees Michael Storm start backing down the stairs with an 'I told you so' look on his face and then he vanishes. Morwyn is pretty sure it wasn't a function of his exiting the range of darkvision, though he was getting close, but instead he simply vanished.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (May 25, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Again, +3 to Power Attack

Morwyn swings and stabs (1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=9) at Sa1, for damage (1d10+8=17).

If that doesn't down him, I'll swing again (1d20+1=9), and miss.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*On the Quarterdeck of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

With a smooth swing of his axe Captain Morwyn dispatches his opponent.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [18,8] = (26) to Listen.

He will pummel the halfling senseless and head toward the sounds of fighting.

OOC: Rook's _Athame_ does not glow, of course.  I guess I'll roll initiative either when Rook gets to the fight or it gets to him, whichever comes first.  When he does engage, he'll be wielding DúbhRásúr two handed.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

Rook opens the door and finds the passage empty. Grond hesitates unsure if he should leave the prisoner or go to aid his master. At that point Guissippi comes from the galley with a tray. Grond sets him to watch the prisoner and sets off after Rook. As Rook reaches the stairs to the deck he clearly hears the sounds of combat above him. 

OOC: Roll Initiative whenever you are ready. I expect Rook to enter the main deck at the end of round three. Round two is almost resolved.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

Marienna drops her crossbow and pull a glowing rapier. In its light she sees the Sahuagin facing Finn as does Finn. She swings (1d20+6=23) (making her threat check (1d20+6=23) and miss chance (1d100=99)) slicing (2d6+2=8) her target's shoulder open. 

OOC: Finn can now see the Sahuagin he and Marienna are fighting in the shadowy darkness--now only a 20% miss chance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+7, getting [6,7] = (13) for initiative.

As he's got a little time before the end of round three, he'll be cautious poking his head out the hatch, making sure he's not ambushed.

OOC: Since those with normal vision have a 20% miss chance, do those with darkvision now fight w/ no miss chance?


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

OOC: The light from Marienna's sword only covers a small area. Either way the 20% miss chance applies to everyone in the area of a darkness spells even with Darkvision.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

Radoonrolls 1d20+9, getting [1,9] = (10)

Radoonrolls 1d20+7, getting [17,7] = (24)

Radoonrolls 1d20+8, getting [3,8] = (11)

Radoonrolls 1d20+6, getting [5,6] = (11)

Radoon attacks with his daggers but does not manage to hit the Sahuagin before him. 

Having been struck by Marienna the Sahuagin decides to attack her with his trident (1d20+4=24), which wounds 1d8+3=4 her and teeth (1d20+2=3) which miss her. 

OOC: Radoon's miss chance (1d100=8)


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

The battle rages on other decks, but from the Quarterdeck and below decks it is unclear how it is going.

OOC: Actions for round 3? Rook is working his way down the hall and up the stairs. He will be on the mid deck at the end of round three. That's all for tonight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Scott, could you post the updated initiative order and just let me know when it's my turn?  I'll probably turn in soon, but I might could post a couple of more times tonight depending on how long it takes.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

Initiative order:

Marienna 18
Finn 17
Morwyn 14
Radoon 13
Rook 12 (you had rolled earlier and I just forgot!)
Sahuagin 7

Post your action when ever you can and I'll put them in order when I post. I sorta mixed them up in round two since almost everyone was fighting an individual combat. Rook encounters a Sahuagin coming down the stairs as he is coming up. (Just to make things easy, I'm too tired to map the main deck tonight   )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2005)

*Rook*

As soon as Rook sees the Sahuagin coming down the stairs, he'll close and attack (I'll roll an extra d6 damage just in case he moves 10' and gets his skirmish bonus -- and if he hits)

Rook rolls 1d20+6, getting [10,6] = (16) to hit.  I don't know if that hits or not, so I'll go ahead and roll a miss chance and damage in case.

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [50] = (50) miss chance.

Rook rolls 1d10+4, getting [7,4] = (11) & 1d6, getting [2] = (2) for a total of 13 damage.


----------



## Erland (May 25, 2005)

*Morwyn*

My actions are pretty much a "no brainer" - attacks (1d20+6=15, 1d20+6=17) Sa2 for damage (1d10+8=16, 1d4+8=12) to try to keep Radoon from being flanked any longer.  miss chances for concealment (1d100=59, 1d100=41)  (Though I suspect the 15 missed, I rolled damage and miss chances, just in case.)

His backswing (1d20+1=13) misses.


Rook, hopefully the dagger attack was enough for me to "get your back".


----------



## SirCaith (May 25, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn lunges (1d20+7=18)(hit check) (1d100=65)at the Sahaugin (if that hit) for damage (1d6+3=9).


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

OOC: Fyi the Sahuagin are AC 16.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

Finn's quick blade work slays the Sahuagin he has been fighting with Marienna. It hits the deck with a wet thud.

OOC: If my count is right this was at the end of round 2 so Finn may act again for round 3.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*On the Quarterdeck of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna charges forward to swing her 
rapier (1d20+7=15) at one of the Sahuagin bracing Radoon, but her blade does not penatrate the slippery hide of the sea creature.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

Captain Morwyn swings his axe at one of Radoon's foes, but does not manage a hit; however, the unusual bi-metal dagger given to Morwyn by Captain Marin bites deeply into the Sahuagin's side and he goes down with a gout of dark blood spraying the deck.

Radoon, now able to see his foes thanks to Morwyn's axe engages in a flurry of blade work. 

Radoonrolls 1d20+9, getting [16,9] = (25)

Radoonrolls 1d20+7, getting [1,7] = (8)

Radoonrolls 1d20+8, getting [19,8] = (27) Threat check (1d20+8=13)

Radoonrolls 1d20+6, getting [18,6] = (24)

His attacks are more successful this time wounding (1d4+4=8, 1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=4) one opponent and slaying another. His frenzy of bladework is such that one swing nearly hits Captain Morwyn, but none the less he proves the old sailor is yet an able warrior. 


OOC: Radoon's Miss Chance (1d100=73, 1d100=33, 1d100=34)

OOC: The map depicts the state of affairs near the end of round three on the quarterdeck, we are still waiting for action from Finn and the one remaining wounded Sahuagin. I'll post the other decks before the day is out.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*Below decks on the Rumpled Bedsheet*

Rook advances quickly along the passage and up the stairs to meet the oncoming Sahuagin (15'!) and his blade bites deeply into the big Sahuagin leaving a horrible wound that must surely bring the creature near death, but it stuggles on with frenzed energy lashing out with trident and teeth (1d20+4=20, 1d20+2=9). Despite the creature's efforts it is unable to wound Rook. They remain locked in combat on the stairs. Rook can hear the sounds of battle continuing on the deck above.


----------



## SirCaith (May 25, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: The map depicts the state of affairs near the end of round three on the quarterdeck, we are still waiting for action from Finn and the one remaining wounded Sahuagin. I'll post the other decks before the day is out.




Finn nimbly dodges around the dead sahuagin to close upon the last living one.  Seeing an opening, he slashes (1d20+7=18)
(Hit check) (1d100=33)(damage) (1d6+3=7) a cut in under it's weapon arm.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook swings DúbhRásúr again, but the Darkness causes him to mis-judge his distance (1d100, getting [19] = (19) miss chance).  



OOC: To hit roll was (1d20+6, getting [19,6] = (25)) for 1d10+4, getting [2,4] = (6) points of damage, and he narrowly missed a Critical Hit (rolled a 15 for his threat to hit).


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*On the Quarterdeck of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Finn steps up and delivers a grievous wound the last Sahuagin on the Quarterdeck, but it manages to just stay on it's feet. The creature throws itself at Radoon attacking with trident and teeth (1d20+4=20, 1d20+2=16) to wound with both (1d8+3=10, 1d4+1=3). At that instant the darkness is suspended for an instant as everyone on the quarterdeck is suddenly engulfed in flame. This could be only one thing--Fireball (8d6=22)!

OOC: Save DC: 15

Marienna--Reflex Save (1d20+6=17)

Radoon--Reflex Save (1d20+5=21)

Wounded Sahuagin--Doesn't matter.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*Below the main deck of the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Rook swings his sword in a powerful arc, but is foiled by the shifting shadows of the magic that surrounds the boat. The Sahuagin attacks again with trident and teeth (1d20+5=6, 1d20+3=13), but is unable to mark the lithe Mageblade. For an instant the Sahuagin is highlighted against a background of flame and Rook feels a blast of heat like a dessert wind come down the stairs.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

OOC: The Quarterdeck is now clear of enemies for the moment. Actions for round 4? I'll have a map of the main deck up later today--I hope. That should help you choose a course of action.


----------



## SirCaith (May 25, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> At that instant the darkness is suspended for an instant as everyone on the quarterdeck is suddenly engulfed in flame. This could be only one thing--Fireball (8d6=22)!
> 
> OOC: Save DC: 15
> 
> ...




Finn -- Reflex Save (1d20+6=25)


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*The battle for the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' continues*

OOC: Those who fail there save vs. fireball take 22 points of damage. Those who make it take 11 unless you have some reduction or ability. Rook was not caught in the blast just in case that wasn't clear from the earlier post. Here is the map of the main deck. There are a few Sahuagin down and several sailors down. A few of the Sahuagin are firing crossbows up at men and halflings in the rigging/crows nest. Others are fighting the remaining sailors on deck or trying to get below decks. The foredeck is strangely quiet and not visible from your current vantage point with darkvision due to distance. It is dark to normal sight.  

OOC: Actions? Also please post your current and total hp as well as yoru current AC in your next post so I can get a baseline and I'll track it from here on out. It will be easier for me if you look up your own hp rather than me having to find it.


----------



## Erland (May 25, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Reflex save (1d20+1=16)

Current HP: 40
Total HP: 60


----------



## Erland (May 25, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Since Finn and Marienna have both initiative and position on me, I'll wait for their actions before deciding on mine.  However, was there any chance I, or anyone else, saw where the fireball came from?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: I was not certain whether or not I was caught in the blast.  I'm also uncertain as to whether or not the Sahuagin I was fighting was caught.  Just in case he wasn't (to save time) I'll roll a hit.

Total/Current HP: 32     AC: 22

Rook thrusts DúbhRásúr toward the foul creatures intestines, certain that this time he'll score a kill.  However, the twisty creature eludes his blade, again taking advantage of the uncertain light and the motion of the ship. 

(1d20+6, getting [18,6] = (24) TH & 1d20+6, getting [13,6] = (19) Crit Check, doing 2d10+8, getting [7,1,8] = (16) points of damage, except for the !@# $%^& miss check -- (1d100 [15] = (15)!)


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

OOC: Morwyn may make a spellcraft check in hopes of determining where the spell came from. It came from outside the range of darkvision, so a spot check isn't really going to be helpful.


----------



## Erland (May 26, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Morwyn can't make a spellcraft check - it's trained only.  Maybe some else?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Not Rook -- he's not in a position to see it.


----------



## SirCaith (May 26, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC: Thank you evasion, still at full HP. 29 HP, AC is 23 until 5 minutes from start of combat has elapsed, then down to 19 until 5 hours are up, then back to 15.   No spellcraft here to do a check.

Finn thrusts his rapier down into the deck, and draws his pitol, aiming at the Sahuagin at the foot of the stairs on the port side.


----------



## Erland (May 26, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I'll go down the stairs and attack (1d20+6=11) either Sa4 (if Finn doesn't drop it) or Sa1 (if Finn does).  The additional +1 to hit Sa4 due to higher ground isn't enough to get a hit.

OOC: Since I'm moving more than 5' and can't get a full attack, I'll be using the dagger as a shield, making my AC 19.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*On the Quarterdeck*

Marienna casts a cure spell on Radoon brining him back to full fighting strenght. Radoon makes for the stairs and Marienna will follow.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

Finn changes weapons and makes ready to fire. Morwyn moves down the stairs swing his axe at a Sahuagin, but is unable to connect. The big Sahuagin grins revealing shark like teeth and attacks (1d20+6=15, 1d20+4=24), while he fails to connect with his trident the teeth sink (1d6+3=8) into the flesh of Morwyn's arm and blood flows down the grinning face. 

Radoon, just above some distance behind Morwyn on the stairs puts his fighting dagger between his teeth and in a motion almost too quick to follow draws and hurls a throwingdagger (1d20+8=17) into the side (1d4+3=6) of the creature. An odd gurgle of pain escapes past the still grinning teeth. 

OOC: This Sahuagin is bigger and badder than the most--AC 17 instead of 16.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Stuggle on the stairs*

Rook and the Sahuagin continue their despirate stuggle on the stairs just below deck. Again Rook is unable to finish the tenacious creature. Once more the Sahuagin 
attacks (1d20+5=15, 1d20+3=16) but he too is unable to gain the advantage.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Above the main deck*

Again the sky is lit up by flame. This time those above deck can see the source. An arc of flame rises from a group of Shuagin on the foredeck behind a row of water casks. Screams from the crow's nest attest to the strength of the Sorcerer's magic. The three Sahuagin are illuminated just for an instant. The one in the middle is the caster, while another holds an unusual symbol of some sort and the third wields a crossbow against those on the deck below.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: I'll not even bother with the TH and Damage rolls this time -- it would be too disappointing if I rolled at all well again.

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [16] = (16) miss chance.

Did Rook take Unluck as a Disadvantage?  I don't remember getting any points for it!


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

*Struggle on the stairway*

OOC: Well, even though you aren't doing too much damage at least you aren't getting your ass kicked--yet.

Rook continues to be unable to get past the defenses of the Sahuagin. Once more it attacks with trident and teeth (1d20+5=19, 1d20+3=23), but this time the creature manages to get past Rooks defenses and bite (1d4+2=6). 


OOC: Sahuagin's crit check (1d20+3=4). See you aren't the only one rolling for $&!#.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Do the Sahuagin not have to roll a miss check?

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [9] = (9) for his next miss chance.  What is that, like 4 or 5 in a row?  Drastically above the odds of 20%.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Do the Sahuagin not have to roll a miss check?




Nope.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2005)

*Rook*

I'll not ask why not, 'cause it's pretty cool fighting something I don't know anything about, really.  Will you tell me how they do that after the fight is over?


----------



## SirCaith (May 27, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Again the sky is lit up by flame. This time those above deck can see the source. An arc of flame rises from a group of Shuagin on the foredeck behind a row of water casks. Screams from the crow's nest attest to the strength of the Sorcerer's magic. The three Sahuagin are illuminated just for an instant. The one in the middle is the caster, while another holds an unusual symbol of some sort and the third wields a crossbow against those on the deck below.




Seeing the flames lighting up the sky, Finn realizes the danger of a ship ablaze and a full powder room.   Rushing, he shoots (1d20+6=19) (hit chance) (1d100=44) the Sahuagin at the steps (damage) (1d6+1=7).  Thrusting the pistol back in his belt, he grabs his rapier and begins to make his way to the foredeck along the outboard of the ship.

For the DM [sblock]  Scott, Finn will begin to project Cloud Mind upon the three Sahuagin on the foredeck  he will move as fast as he can around the ship avoiding the combat areas.  The first Cloud mind will be on the caster, second the symbol guy, then the crossbow.  I will push it if necessary to make them not notice me.  Hopefully I can get in position and pull off a sneak attack.  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 27, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I'm back.  Scott,  Thanks for keeping Radoon alive.  When does next round start and is the ship on fire?


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I'll not ask why not, 'cause it's pretty cool fighting something I don't know anything about, really.  Will you tell me how they do that after the fight is over?




Of course.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

OOC: Is Finn planning to shoot at the Sahuagin facing Morwyn or the one on the stairs up to the forecastle? He does not have precise shoot and will need to take a -4 if shooting into melee, which could result in a miss.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

OOC: Radoon may act now. He is behind Captain Morwyn and Marienna is behind him loading her crossbow. The ship is not yet on fire, but they are throwing a lot of fire magic around and it could be a problem. The sails and rigging are taking some fire damage, but so far the rain is preventing a full blaze.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

For Finn Hunter only [sblock]Finn can make his way along the edges of the ship, but will need to make two DC: 10 balance checks. What is the Will save for your Cloud Mind?[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (May 27, 2005)

*Morwyn*

attacks (1d20+8=10, 1d20+7=21, 1d20+3=23), unaffected by the darkness miss chance (1d100=27, 1d100=39), for damage (1d4+5=8, 1d10+4=12).


----------



## Erland (May 27, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: For some reason, I've been thinking that Morwyn has a BAB of +6, instead of +5 (not quite sure why I made that mistake).  Anyway, that means he only hit once for 8 points of damage, in the previous post.  Sorry for the error.  And it was a crit threat too  .


----------



## SirCaith (May 27, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

For DM [sblock]  DC is 14  [/sblock]

Balance checks (1d20+7=24, 1d20+7=10)...


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

Erland said:
			
		

> OOC: For some reason, I've been thinking that Morwyn has a BAB of +6, instead of +5 (not quite sure why I made that mistake).  Anyway, that means he only hit once for 8 points of damage, in the previous post.  Sorry for the error.  And it was a crit threat too  .




OOC: Bummer, maybe a level won't be too long in coming.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Finn slips over the side and begins making his way along toward the forecastle. The deck is wet and the lighting poor. He slips once and nearly falls overboard. It is at that point he sees that their are several sharks circling the ship. It will take a while for Finn to make his way along the side of the ship (two full rounds). 

[sblock]At the first round no one attacks you, so you assume your power is working, or you haven't been noticed yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

Captain Morwyn swings his axe again, but only his dagger finds the Sahuagin's flesh. The angry creature lashes out (1d20+6=17, 1d20+4=24) and wounds (1d8+5=13, 1d4+3=5) Morwyn with both his trident and his teeth. A gutteral sound comes from the creature than might be a laugh or a howl of pleasure.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

Marienna moves up behind Radoon at the top of the stairs leading down from the quarterdeck and reloads her crossbow. 

OOC: I need Radoon's action to finish the round. He can't get past Morwyn and the Sahuagin on the stairs, so he'll either have to jump down from the quarter deck to the main deck or use a ranged attack or take some other action.


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2005)

*System Notice*

OOC: Please see the system notice at the top of the page. EN World will be off line starting at 8:00 pm central time. They say 3 hours, which would put them back on about 11:00 pm in the midsouth. However, the last time they did database maintenence the system was down almost the whole weekend. I'll try and check in around 7:30 for one last round of posts, and then see if we are back on by midnight central time. If not I'll try to check in tomorrow morning. I expect to be rather busy this weekend, so posting may be erratic. Hope everyone has a nice holiday.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Just so I can get a post in before the deadline, I'll go ahead and do Rook's actions against the Sahuagin for whatever round he's into:

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [14] = (14) Miss Chance.  Never Mind.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Just so I can get a post in before the deadline, I'll go ahead and do Rook's actions against the Sahuagin for whatever round he's into:
> 
> Rook rolls 1d100, getting [14] = (14) Miss Chance.  Never Mind.




OOC: You are rolling d100 not d20 right? It will be a couple of rounds before the rest of the gang gets to you. If you want roll a few times until you get a hit. Your opponent only has one hit point left.


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Marienna moves up behind Radoon at the top of the stairs leading down from the quarterdeck and reloads her crossbow.
> 
> OOC: I need Radoon's action to finish the round. He can't get past Morwyn and the Sahuagin on the stairs, so he'll either have to jump down from the quarter deck to the main deck or use a ranged attack or take some other action.




Let's jump to the main deck.  I am guessing it's a 8-ft or so jump?

Oops - maybe not, I got rid of jump, can he climb down a rope maybe?  He would rather not throw into blackness


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

OOC: Morwyn's axe is illuminating his opponent. Radoon, would only have a 50/50 chance to hit another target. Radoon, could hang over the rail and drop without injury.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

A flurry of magic missles strike the party members on the stairs. Morwyn takes 2 while the others each take one. A crossbow bolt just misses Marienna.


OOC: Radoon1, Marienna2, Morwyn3 (1d3=3) the last two are for Morwyn the first for Radoon (1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [4] = (4) Miss Chance (No Big Surprise By Now)

Rook rolls 1d100, getting [81] = (81) (Miss Chance); 
Rook rolls 1d20+6, getting [20,6] = (26) TH; 
Rook rolls 1d20+6, getting [18,6] = (24) Crit Threat; 
Rook rolls 2d10+8, getting [8,9,8] = (25) Damage on a creature w/ ONE HIT POINT!!!!

OOC: Scott, I think that's three rounds of unreturned swinging, so I guess you'll need to roll three rounds of TH's for my erstwhile opponent before I cut him in half (Watch him kill me first!).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: By my count, that's 6 rolls out of the last 8 under "20%."  So my "20%" chance to miss kept me from hitting 75% of the time!  Of course, the next time I have to roll percentile dice for anything, I'll want to roll low and I'll get 80's and 90's 25 times in a row!

BTW: Current hit points are 26/32, AC: 22


----------



## Erland (May 28, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Morwyn attacks (1d20+8=18, 1d20+7=16), still unaffected by the 
darkness (1d100=94, 1d100=77), for damage (1d10+5=10, 1d4+6=7).

OOC: I realize that the Sahuagin is AC 17 and my second to hit was a 16, but I forgot to add +1 to the rolls since I'm attacking from the stairs and I have the height advantage.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Scott, I think that's three rounds of unreturned swinging, so I guess you'll need to roll three rounds of TH's for my erstwhile opponent before I cut him in half (Watch him kill me first!).




OOC: Just 2 by my count. You have initiative on him. Sahuagin's attacks (1d20+5=12, 1d20+3=15, 1d20+5=17, 1d20+3=19).

On the stairs Rook and his wounded foe continue to trade blows, neither able to damage the other. Finally, Rook unleashes a massively powerful blow born of anger and frustration. His blade cuts the air with an almost musical note and slices the creature in half at waist height. The halves of the creature bump sickeningly down stairs on either side of Rook leaving foot wide lines of dark blood. The Athame continues to vibrate with the musical note. With a start realization dawns; Rook has touched on the true song!

OOC: +2 to hit and +15% on miss checks and +10 on intimidate for the rest of the combat. You have all heard stories of heros somehow tuning in to the greater magic of the universe, but never thought to see or more correctly hear it for yourselves.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

OOC: I need Radoon's action to continue.


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Sorry my posts have been irradic, my sister, her husband and my 3 yr old neice are in town.  Saw Madagascar last night, funny movie, especially if you have ever seen that video clip of the monkey scratching his but and falling off the branch after smelling it.

Radoon will throw one dagger at the creature closest to him and then lower himself to the deck using the rail.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=96253   1d20+8 [18,8] = (26) 

doing http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=96254  [3,3] = (6) of damage.  What do I do for the miss?

Radoon rolls 1d100, getting [82] = (82)
miss chance

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=96258


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Radoon lets a dagger fly and it pierces the chest of the big Sahuagin, he then slips over the rail hanging by one arm for an instant and then drops nimbly to the main deck. He comes up in the now familiar knife fighter's crouch. Morwyn wades in swinging his dagger to make a bloody wound on the Sahuagin's face. It stops grinning, the earlier bravado forgotten. The Sahaugin is felled like a sapling as Morwyn swings his axe in a low arc into the creature's leg. Marienna steps up behind Morwyn and puts a hand to his shoulder. She makes a quick gesture and incants briefly and Morwyn feels the warmth of her healing magic spread across his back and into his limbs. 

OOC: Cure (2d8+7=21)

Finn continues to make his way along outside the rail eyeing the sharks warily. An unseen battle wages on the stairs between Rook and his foe. 

OOC: Radoon is up again, he was an action behind. Map coming shortly.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

OOC: the big bads are Sa x,y, and z.


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

How big are the squares?


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

OOC: 5 feet.


----------



## Erland (May 28, 2005)

*Morwyn*

How long would it take me to climb up high enough to swing to the forecastle?


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2005)

and how much can I move and sstill have an action.  Can I close on those 2 and not have to do a ranged attack?  sa1 and 8?


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

Any move over 5' and you only get one attack, no second attack and no off-hand, but you can move up to Sa 1 and 8.


----------



## Erland (May 28, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: you can move up to your base speed (probably 30', or 20' if in medium/heavy armor or encumbered) and still attack once at your highest attack bonus.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: As the map is oriented, do the stairs I'm on rise as I move right or left?


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Then I wil close nearly 5 ft, this will put me within 10ft and at a small penalty for ranged, but oh well.  As I close, I will draw and throw 2 daggers in a single fluid motion.  Here we go...

Radoon rolls 1d20+8, getting [12,8] = (20)

Radoon rolls 1d20+6, getting [19,6] = (25)

second might be crit hit, so another roll I think I just roll a d20?  if not please fix it and let me know wht I need to do in the future, I forgot.

Radoon rolls 1d20, getting [2] = (2)  (I guess not)

damage:

damage rolls (1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=7)

both on #1

do I need to do a miss check, adn if so, would i do 2 since i threw twice?  Not sure what the light is like here.

Headed out for a while, I will check back this afternoon.  Sorry to hold things up.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

OOC: To make a crit check you roll with the same bonus you used for the hit--in this case +6. That isn't going to help with a 2. You do need to make two miss checks at 20%.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: As the map is oriented, do the stairs I'm on rise as I move right or left?




Up is to the Right. You and your foe are really 5' further right on the map than they should be. Sa5 is your foe and he is on the stairs not at the top of them. Sa6 is waiting at the top.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will move on up the stairs and tumble to E7.  Once there, he'll try to intimidate Sa6 into jumping back over the side:

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [17,12] = (29) to intimidate the Sahuagin at the top of the stairs into bailing out on this fight.


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Then I wil close nearly 5 ft, this will put me within 10ft and at a small penalty for ranged, but oh well.  As I close, I will draw and throw 2 daggers in a single fluid motion.  Here we go...
> 
> Radoon rolls 1d20+8, getting [12,8] = (20)
> 
> ...




Miss Checks
Radoon rolls 1d100, getting [41] = (41)

Radoon rolls 1d100, getting [32] = (32)


----------



## SirCaith (May 29, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn continues his way along the outboard to the forecastle, sparing a glimpse now and then to ascertain how the fight goes. When he gets to where he can climb unto the forecastle, he will stop and pull himself up for a quick look.

For the DM
[sblock] Scott, Finn will steathily (Hide and Move Silently check) (1d20+8=20, 1d20+8=20) look over the railing to place where the Big Bads are and also look over the rigging holding the forward jib in place (Spot Check) (1d20+9=21). Morwyn had ordered the ship to tack prior to the fight began, and you said all of those orders were completed, so we should be flying a jib which would be over the forecastle. I want to use Far Hand to untie the rope and let the sail come rushing down unto the deck, hopefully covering the Bad Trio, giving me a greater chance for pulling off my sneak attack and surviving.  This should basically require pulling a belaying pin out of the rope at some point and letting the rope run free.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2005)

OOC: Erland will need to go back up the stair a bit and then climb only about 10. The quarterdeck is about 2' higher than the forecastle. One round of climbing and one round of swinging will put you on the forecastle. 

Radoon hurls his daggers into the startled Sahuagin. He looks at the hilts protruding from his chest for a moment and crumples to the deck. 

Rook tumbles onto the deck a strange sound coming from his blade and wild look in his eye. Sahaugin blood drips from the Athame. He rises in front of a Sahuagin and glares at it meancingly. The creature makes a squeeling sound and tumbles over the side.

OOC: Technically he should only be shaken, but you did beat his check by 20.

For Finn only [sblock]I love it. It will take you a round and should occur about the same time Morwyn makes his swing assuming he goes for it. Should work out well.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2005)

*The battle continues*

A crossbow bolt (1d20+8=15) buries itself in the deck between Radoon's legs. A flock of Magic Missiles (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=3) strike Marienna, Morwyn, Radoon and Rook (one each in order). A glowing hammer floating in the air strikes down a crewman. Another crewman goes down under the combined assult of two Sahuagin.

Actions for the next round?


----------



## Erland (May 30, 2005)

*Morwyn*

It doesn't look like it's going to make much difference in time by swinging across or wading through, assuming we get hits on the sahuagin on the main deck, I'll vault the railing and move to C4, then to C6, D7, and either E7 or E8, whichever Rook isn't in, and attacks (1d20+10=27), ignoring the darkness, for slashing damage (1d10+5=9).

OOC: Since I'm using the dagger as a shield, I'm AC 19.

OOC: Apparently, I forgot to paste the miss chance results, but it was in the mid-90's (you can look at history to verify.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will move through F8 & G8, ending his move in H8.

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [2,12] = (14) and 1d20+10, getting [15,10] = (25) for Tumble Checks to avoid AOO's.  

OOC: I did not make the DC for my first tumble, so Sa9 gets an AOO.  If he hits me, my Tumble is ended and I'll provoke an AOO from Sa10 as well.  Remember my AC vs. these attacks is 26.

Regardless of whether or not he's hit, Rook will then attack Sa7 at the base of the stairs:

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [19,8] = (27) TH and 1d20+8, getting [14,8] = (22) Crit Check, doing 2d10+8, getting [6,9,8] = (23) & 1d6, getting [1] = (1) for a total of (24) Damage.

Miss chance was 1d100, getting [94] = (94) (+15%=109)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2005)

*Rook*

Current HP/AC: 23 HP, 22 AC


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2005)

OOC: Here's the map I intended to post earlier. Feel free to correct you actions if needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: No changes for me.


----------



## mleibrock (May 30, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC  

Scott,

That map does not reflect any changes, like the death of Sa1.

Radoon will close in on SA 2 as close as he can and still have an attack

to hit with two more daggers:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=96941
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=96942

miss chances:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=96943

dammage:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=96944
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=96945

total of 8pts dammage


oops  - sorry!  I thought the link would work dirfferent.  I will go back to copying next post.

oops(2) first hit might be a crit hit - crit hit possibliity (1d20+8=25)


----------



## SirCaith (May 30, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

For the DM [sblock] I thought you would like it!    No point to charging in blindly like old Don Quick-shot, much better to be sneaky.  I will await your cue for my attack.   [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for the map errors. Radoon had moved up 5 feet and Sa1 was down not Sa8. I will add a revised map to this when you are finished. Radoon did have a crit, so with extra damage his target is down. 

Radoon moves forward and tosses two more deadly daggers leaving another Sahuagin bleeding on the deck. He is in turn attacked twice (1d20+4=10, 1d20+2=20) resulting in a bite (1d4+1=2) that just grazes his forearm; the creature unable to really sink his teeth into Radoon. 

Marienna moves to help a fallen crewman with her healing magic. 

Morwyn moves along the deck and delivers a powerful axe blow to a Sahuagin that had just missed the tumbling Rook. The creature turns to return his attack (1d20+4=7, 1d20+2=13) but is unable to overcome Morwyn's defenses.  

Rook tries to tumble past a couple of Sahuagin, but is hampered by fallen crewmen and coiled ropes. He somehow manages to avoid attempts by two Sahuagin to stab him. He ends up at the foot of the stairs to the forecastle. He recovers from the aborted tumble and manages a disemboweling slash of his sword against the startled Sahuagin guarding the stairs. The big powerful Sahuagin stares in disbelief at his open belly for an instant and then falls in a heap on the foot of the stairs. The remaining Sahuagin ignores the crewman he had been attacking to turn his fury on Rook. He attacks (1d20+4=23, 1d20+2=21) viciously stabbing (1d8+3=11) Rook under the left arm and sinking the tines of his trident deep into the black man's flesh. 

Finn continues to work his way up and around the side of the ship a devious trick in mind. 

A party of crewmen lead by the half-orc arms master of the ship is making its way up from below decks. They have downed a couple of Sahuagin that had made their way below and are now fighting their way up the stairs. 

The crewmen still standing on deck now emboldened by the success of the party lay about with Cutlass or Belying pin (1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=5), but are unable to penetrate the thick sharklike skin of the Sahuagin. A sling bullet from the crows nest bounces off the deck attesting to the fact that at least one halfling continues the fight from there. 

The Sahuagin priest continues to hold forth his holy symbol and chants to the dark god of these foul creatures, while the crossbowman eyes Rook murderously as he quickly reloads his weapon. The spell caster weaves his hand in a mystical pattern and calls forth in his gutteral language the incantation that unleashes his power. He ends with a guesture toward the stairs and suddenly Rook finds his way blocked by a swirling cloud of mists that is stangly solid. (solid fog)


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2005)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, baby and I have a tummy bug and we've been taking it easy. Actions for the next round? 


For Finn Hunter only [sblock]Okay you're up.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (May 31, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

The tension is mounting on board the "Rumpled Bedsheet". The very ship seems to be feeling the stress. A belaying pin comes flying out of its hole and the rope bound to it goes hissing up into the rigging. The forward jib comes flapping down, draping itself across the forecastle and the invaders standing there, much to their surprise. Finn hops the railing and advances over the canvas to stand next to where the Sahuagin with the crossbow is struggling in the sail. He lunges (Hit chance) (1d100=57) (TH) (1d20+7=21)(Damage) (1d6+3=8)(Sneak Attack) (1d6=6), the point of his rapier going through the cloth, which suddenly turns bloody.

For DM [sblock] Sorry, Scott. I thought about it, but couldn't rationalize covering all the Sahuagin and leaving the swivel gun available. Decided to just lay into them the old fashion way. Also, remember, unless the other Sahuagin saw me attack this one, they do not get another save role against my Cloud Mind.  One of the other reasons why I chose to drape them in canvas. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2005)

*The forecastle*

The Sahuagin that has just been stabbed bellows with rage and his talons tear through the sail cloth with ease. The other two are still stuggling to extracate themselves while the one furthest forward slithers out from under the canvas and raises his trident. 

For Finn only [sblock]Nicely done.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will continue moving forward drawing 2 more daggers along the way, to square E-5 and attack sa9, the one on morwyn.

2 miss chances are:

Radoon rolls 1d100, getting [87] = (87)

Radoon rolls 1d100, getting [61] = (61)

miss chances for sa9 (1d100=87, 1d100=61)

2 attacks are:

Radoon rolls 1d20+8, getting [8,8] = (16)
1st attack

1st attack (1d20+8=16)

Radoon rolls 1d20+6, getting [12,6] = (18)
2nd attack

2nd attack (1d20+6=18)

not sure of ac's so here are the 2 dammage rolls in case they hit:

Radoon rolls 1d4+3, getting [2,3] = (5)

Radoon rolls 1d4+3, getting [4,3] = (7)
damage from 2 daggers on sa9

damage from 2 daggers on sa9 (1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=7)


----------



## Erland (Jun 1, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Morwyn attacks (1d20+8=9, 1d20+7=27, 1d20+3=20) Sa9, piercing the darkness (1d100=80, 1d100=9) with the dagger but not the axe, for a crit threat (1d20+7=24) doing damage (2d4+12=15).

That should finish Sa9.  Sorry Radoon, you'll probably need to reconsider your action, since I think I've got the initiative on you.

OOC: If I'm wrong and Radoon should act before Morwyn, and assuming that he drops Sa9, I'll climb up the rigging then swing onto the forecastle.  If I'm right, that'll be my next course of action, due to the wierd fog slowing Rook down.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook tumbles through I7,6, and 5 to end in I4 and attacks Sa3:

Tumble checks for leaving threatened squares (twice): 1d20+12, getting [13,12] = (25) &  1d20+12, getting [18,12] = (30) -- OOC: Oops, that last would be a 28, as there's a -2 penalty for consecutive checks

Miss Chance: 1d100+15, getting [68,15] = (83)

To Hit Roll: 1d20+8, getting [13,8] = (21)

Damage Roll: 1d10+4, getting [9,4] = (13) & 1d6, getting [4] = (4) for Total: 17

OOC: AC: 22; HP: 11


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

Initiative:

Marienna 18
Finn 17
Morwyn 14
Radoon 13
Rook 12 
Sahuagin 7
Crew 4

Marienna is up and quickly moves to another downed sailor. Her staff flickers briefly with a magical light. 

OOC: I'll give Finn a little time to post before finishing the round. Radoon, Morwyn will indeed drop his opponent before your action. Consider attacking Sa8 in melee with your full four attacks then moving 5'. You can take a 5' step without drawing an attack of opportunity, but you are better off finishing him rather than giving him a chance to attack you.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Initiative:
> 
> Marienna 18
> Finn 17
> ...




I thought sa8 was down, when my 2 attacks hit and you mentioned I left another bleeding on the deck, I took it that he was down.

This got confusing.  I hit sa1 first and you said it was down not sa8, so my second round of attacks was on sa8.  If this is correct I must move before attacking again or throw.

Sorry, I a guess I did not keep up very well.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: Actually, it could be me that is confused. I've been running a high fever and can't say that I am at 100%. I'll look back and try to sort it out. Sorry.

OOC: Okay I looked back and I took out Sa2 for your character last round. I will be more specific in future. As I said I'm not at my best. I am trying to work from the map.

OOC: In this post you did say you were attacking Sa2 http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2289195&postcount=802


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Then yes,  by all mens let's attack sa8 sice he is right in front of me and is asking for an ass kicking...

but one question why would I get 4 attacks?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: You don't have to move. Radoon's full attack in melee is two attacks with each hand. Kick some fish butt!   Wait do fish have butts?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

you are correct, no butts, just the holes.

It's on

2 hits with adamantine dagger are:

Radoon rolls 1d20+9, getting [4,9] = (13)

Radoon rolls 1d20+9, getting [12,9] = (21)
2 attacks with right hand

2 attacks with right hand (1d20+9=13, 1d20+9=21)

2 hits with other dagger are:

Radoon rolls 1d20+6, getting [8,6] = (14)

Radoon rolls 1d20+6, getting [10,6] = (16)
2 attacks with left hand

2 attacks with left hand (1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=16)

assuming darkness is still at 20% miss swings are as follows:
Radoon rolls 1d100, getting [14] = (14)

Radoon rolls 1d100, getting [82] = (82)

Radoon rolls 1d100, getting [26] = (26)

Radoon rolls 1d100, getting [68] = (68)
miss swings

miss swings (1d100=14, 1d100=82, 1d100=26, 1d100=68)

OCC - by chance, the first swing, may not have hit definately does not hit when it's a miss.

I'll do damge for other 3:

Radoon rolls 1d4+4, getting [1,4] = (5)
adamantine dager

adamantine dager (1d4+4=5)

Radoon rolls 1d4+3, getting [2,3] = (5)

Radoon rolls 1d4+3, getting [1,3] = (4)
damage other 2 daggers

damage other 2 daggers (1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=4)

Total of 14 damage depending on their AC


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

The battle on the forecastle continues, but those below can't really see what is happening. Morwyn swings axe and dagger and finds that once more the mysterious dagger given to him by Captain Marin proves the more able weapon. It bites deeply into the chest of his foe (Sa9) and as the creature falls the blade comes free with an unpleasant sucking sound. Morwyn turns and moves toward the rigging. 

Radoon attacks with his daggers in a flurry of cuts and stabs that topples his enemy (Sa8) who has already felt the halfling's sling bullet this night. He moves forward to continue the fight. 

Rook regains his grace and tumbles smoothly around the Sahuagin beside him and ends up on the opposite side of the deck with his sword cutting down a Sahuagin defending the stairs. 

The final Sahuagin on deck attacks (1d20+4=23, 1d20+2=7) a sailor standing before Morwyn hitting with his Trident (1d8+3=6) and bringing the already wounded man down. The creature moves toward Morwyn at the mast hating the light of his axe. 

The armsman and several crewmembers flood onto the deck carrying ship's lanterns or sunrods. Suddenly the maindeck is much lighter, but still filled with shadows. 

OOC: I'll wait for Finn before wrapping up the round. Think about your next action. I may not post again until morning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: I need to know how far above the main deck the forcastle is, and how much above that those barrels extend.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 2, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn slashes again at the wounded Sahuagin leader. (TH) (1d20+7=21) (Miss Chance) (1d100=84) (damage) (1d6+3=8)

[sblock] Oh, and Scott, the one I shot earlier was the one on the steps on the top of the map. If that was the same one Morwyn was on, then I wouldn't have shot, but just gone straight over the side to head for the forecastle. But James did say he was going to wait to see if I dropped it before he attacked it. [/sblock]

OOC:  Finn's current postion should be in the square under SaZ on the map, just on the edge of the fog.  A handy refuge to retreat into if I need it, not a trap.  Thanks Scott.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2005)

OOC: The main deck is 9' above the maindeck, the rail is 3' tall as are the barrels.


----------



## Erland (Jun 2, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Fed up with the cannonfodder slowing him down, Morwyn attacks (1d20+8=19, 1d20+7=25, 1d20+3=17), this time cleaving through the concealment (1d100=80, 1d100=2, 1d100=71) but failing to connect with the dagger, for damage (1d10+5=6, 1d10+5=10).

If that doesn't fillet this fish, then I'm going to be quite irate.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will make his way to the rear of the current deck.  If I am not mistaken he will be able to throw daggers down at the bad guys there until some of the others get to them.

OCC - Are you feeling better yet, Scott?  I hate stomach bugs almost as much as yacking.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2005)

*On the Forecastle*

Finn's blade flicks out again and marks the flesh of the fierce Sahuagin Warrior, but despite his wounds the creature's resolve does not appear to be fading. He lashes out with talons and teeth flashing (1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=16, 1d20+4=17), but gurgles what must be a stream of obsenitites in his language as he is unable to penetrate Finn's defenses. The other Sahuagin gains his feet and moves to attack with his 
trident (1d20+4=8), but is unable to hit the agile gunner. At this point the other Sahuagin manage to make their way out of the confining canvas. A crewman on the main deck below tosses a sunrod up onto the forecastle releaving a strange scene to Finn. Terry Lockspar is perched leaning over the forward rail holding a dark ship's lantern. He seems frozen in place and oblivious to the battle raging around him. A couple of crewmen are down on the forecastle deck covered in their own blood and likely dead. All the Sahuagin roar when the sunrod's glare hits them. The one with the trident and the Priest both begin to move for it.

For Finn only [sblock]Don't worry about the shot, I think the way I used it was in your favor, so I won't go back and change things.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon will make his way to the rear of the current deck.  If I am not mistaken he will be able to throw daggers down at the bad guys there until some of the others get to them.
> 
> OCC - Are you feeling better yet, Scott?  I hate stomach bugs almost as much as yacking.




OOC: The forecastle is actually higher than the maindeck while the quarterdeck at the rear of the ship is slightly higher. Radoon can toss daggers up, but the creatures have 50% cover from the barrels. Morwyn is trying to reach a higher place in the rigging and then swing over to the forecastle, which is also an option for Radoon. I suspect Rook is considering if he is better off trying to climb the rain wet wall or attempt to jump high enough. 

OOC: Turns out Andrea and I both have Strep for the second time this spring. We got antibiotics yesterday and are feeling a little better. I guess the fever was just upsetting my stomach.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2005)

Marienna continues to try and stabilize wounded crewmen on the main deck. 

OOC: Actions for the next round?

Initiative:

Marienna 18
Finn 17
Morwyn 14
Radoon 13
Rook 12 
Sahuagin 7
Crew 4

Here is a slightly revised map. I don't know how to do curved or angled lines in excel, but the forcastle is tappered to a point just in front of Terry's position on the map.


----------



## Erland (Jun 2, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Your comments didn't include Morwyn's previous action and the 16 points of damage.  Is Sa10 fish fillets, or not?


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 2, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn slashes (1d20+7=19) (miss chance) (1d100=68)(damage) (1d6+3=9) again at the cursing Sahuagin while yelling to the crew, "More lights, Lads, these devil fish cannot stand them!"  He also calls, "Master Terry, Wake up!  The ship's in danger!"  to the frozen form in the bow.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2005)

Erland said:
			
		

> OOC: Your comments didn't include Morwyn's previous action and the 16 points of damage.  Is Sa10 fish fillets, or not?




OOC: Mrs. Paul and the Gorton's fisherman will be picking him up later.   

OOC: I split the round into a couple of posts. Morwyn's kill can be found here. http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2294890&postcount=817


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Scott, I'm not sure about the exact timing on this, so I'll just describe what I want to do and let you work out what happens in what round/segment/action . . .

Rook will loop around through H5 - K5 (to get the necessary running start) and jump up to grap the railing (1d20+10, getting [6,10] = (16) jump check).  This should give him the necessary height, as he's 6'4", his arms should reach at least another 2' (making it 8'4") and he can jump 4' with that roll.

He'll then swing up to the top of the barrels (1d20+12, getting [18,12] = (30) Tumble check -- that might even get me on my feet on top of the barrels!

I'm sure that will do it for at least one round, so I'll stop there and see where we're at!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2005)

OOC for Rook: Yeah this is a tough one to figure time wise even with the current fairly specific rules. You can indeed make the 4' jump which is more than adequate to grab the top of the rail, though I could be a pain about the straight line run up given the position of the armsman. Since you can grab the top of the rail which is more or less level with the barrels I'm inclined to let you tumble and end your time standing at the top of a barrel. Technically, you should make a move action climb check, which would put you a round behind, but I like the looks of what you are trying to do, and I did encourage everyone to play a more cinematic type game. I'll write it up properly when I get an action from those ahead of you in the initiative order.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 3, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will make his way to the rear of the ship as quickly as possible, conisdering he wants to move carefully because of the darkness.  He will continue to do so until he reaches the stairs at which point he will navigate up crefully making sure there are no big bads on the stairs.  

Just let me know when I am located at a spot sufficient enough to do any damage or take any kind of a hit.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna continues to help the wounded on deck. Finn once more deals a painful blow to his foe, but the big Sahuagin continues to fight on. He yells trying to rouse an insensate Terry Lockspar. Hearing the shouts Marienna finishes her spell and looks up toward the forecastle and starts to run. Morwyn scrambles up the rigging like a cat going up a tree. He grabs a line and swings onto a barrel at the forecastle. Radoon moves quickly across the deck to the fog shrouded stairs and discovers their strange properties. He can barely mount the stairs before his progress is slowed to a crawl. Rook heads for the mast nearly crashing into the armsman and then reverses course to make a running jump for the rail. He grabs it and swings up to tumble gracefully onto a barrel next to Captain Morwyn. The Sahuagin Priest manages to grab the sunrod with a howl and drop it over the rail into the water. The big Sahuagin once more attacks with talons and teeth (1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=12, 1d20+4=8), but despite the creature's size and ferosity it is unable to so much as scratch the young man so deftly wielding a rapier before him. The Sahuagin Sorcerer, now recovered from the light and entraping sail begins another spell, careful to defend himself against the two men now on the barrels before him. He steps back raising his taloned hands high above his head and blasts (5d4=11) an arc of flame at both of them and on down toward those on the maindeck below (burning hands). One crewman screams in pain, and is badly wounded by the flames. A sailor and the Armsman both attack the last Sahuagin on the maindeck, but it still manages to stab Marienna with a trident and fight on. Two more sunrods are tossed onto the forecastle one bounces harmlessly off Rooks shoulder as it goes past. The sunrods cause the Sahuagin to become agitated once more.  

OOC: Those in the area of the burning hands may roll a reflex save with a DC: 14 for half damage depending on your class features of course. 

OOC: See this link for the effects of the solid fog  http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/solidFog.htm

OOC: I hope this is what you inteded for Morwyn, if not let me know soon so I can edit.


----------



## Erland (Jun 4, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I hope this is what you inteded for Morwyn, if not let me know soon so I can edit.




Booya! Perfect; I don't have to be irate because fish-sticks is still standing, I get to be irate for a whole 'nother reason.

reflex save (1d20+1=19) (OOC: does that mean 5 points of damage, or 6?); I'll Rage my next action, which makes my base AC 15, HP either 19/29 or 18/28 (where the first number is actual, and the second is temporary).

When I get a chance to attack, I'll put +2 to power attack; attacks (1d20+8=21, 1d20+7=18, 1d20+3=8) Sa_x, missing completely if they're protected by darkness (miss chance (1d100=4, 1d100=2)), otherwise doing 24 points of damage (1d10+9=12, 1d4+10=12).

OOC: Rook, you're contagious, *bleep* it.


----------



## Erland (Jun 4, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The Sahuagin Sorcerer, now recovered from the light and entraping sail begins another spell, careful to defend himself against the two men now on the barrels before him. He steps back raising his taloned hands high above his head and blasts (5d4=11) an arc of flame at both of them and on down toward those on the maindeck below (burning hands).




OOC: How tall is this sorcerer that he can attack down over 3' barrels from 10' away and still have a steep enough arc of flame that he can hit a crewman 9' below him?  Did his burning hands blow clear through the barrels?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2005)

Erland said:
			
		

> OOC: How tall is this sorcerer that he can attack down over 3' barrels from 10' away and still have a steep enough arc of flame that he can hit a crewman 9' below him?  Did his burning hands blow clear through the barrels?




OOC: I guess I'm still thinking old school when burning hands was curved. I think I'd have to use some pretty creative geometry to make it work huh? Oh well, the guy survived. Since you got screwed on the miss chances we'll say you took 5 points from the burning hands. Miss chance is only 20% up here given the amount of light involved.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 4, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn slashes (1d20+7=20) again under the Sahuagin's right arm (hit chance) (1d100=59)(damage) (1d6+3=6).


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2005)

Marienna joins the fray against the Sahuagin still on the maindeck rather than risk passing him and being hit again. She is unable to hit him. 

Finn's blade finally pierces the foul Sahuagin warrior's heart. With a stream of dark blood pouring from the wound the Sahuagin crumples to the deck at Finn's feet. 

Morwyn emits a feral sound from somewhere deep in his throat and leaps to attack the Sahuagin Priest who scrambles toward the sunrods. In the uncertain light his powerful swings miss their target only adding to the rage building within him. 

OOC: Still waiting for Radoon and Rook.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2005)

*Rook*

For DM:
[sblock]OK, Scott, here's what I'd like to do -- you tell me if it will work.

Rook will jump from the barrels, tumbling mid-air, to land in N3 (27 Jump Check should get me 13 1/2 feet without the running start, and the Tumble Check I rolled to land on my feet in the proper orientation -- 15 should be plenty good enough for that).

As I descend, I want to slash at SaX (is he the Sorcerer or the Cleric?) with DúbhRásúr.  Since I moved more than 10', I went ahead and rolled damage with the skirmish bonus -- it seems to fit the character, but if you wish not to include it due to all the other maneuvering I'll understand.  I'll post all the rolls outside the Spoiler Box for all to see.[/sblock]

1d20+10, getting [17,10] = (27) Jump Check
1d20+12, getting [3,12] = (15) Tumble Check
1d20+8, getting [19,8] = (27) TH
1d20+8, getting [19,8] = (27) Crit Check
2d10+8, getting [4,3,8] = (15) & 1d6, getting [1] = (1) Damage
1d100+15, getting [99,15] = (114) Miss Chance

Current AC: 22, Current HP: 11 (Resistance (5) to Fire)

OOC: Wow, the True Song must have moved through me right to Invisible Castle!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 4, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will halt his progress up the stair and go to the rear of the ship.  Is he able to see the deck with the creatures below?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2005)

Radoon starts backward out of the fog and then once free of it turns and makes for the quarterdeck at the rear of the ship. 

OOC: You could just climb the rigging, it is much closer.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2005)

Rook, feeling the power of the true song upon him leaps from the barrel and tumbles in mid-air to strike at the Sahuagin Priest fumbling for a sunrod on the deck. His blade opens a terrible wound that causes the Sahuagin to shout in his gutteral language, but he contiues to grab the sunrod and hurl it far over the side. 

OOC: Rook needs to make a balance check DC: 18 not to fall over the side. 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2297947&postcount=825


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+14, getting [10,14] = (24) Balance check


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2005)

Rook completes his manuver perilously close to the edge of the ships and as the sunrod hits the water he gets a glimpse of several sharks circling the boat. 

The Sahuagin still have some fight left in them. 

OOC: More later


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 4, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Radoon starts backward out of the fog and then once free of it turns and makes for the quarterdeck at the rear of the ship.
> 
> OOC: You could just climb the rigging, it is much closer.




I guess from the map, it is actually the front of the ship.  In that case, he will climb the rigging to help the fight.  Where exactly is the rigging?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC: Radoon may start his climb at the mast.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2005)

*Fight for the Forecastle*

The other Sahuagin soldier gets his hands on the other sunrod tosses it far over the rail. Morwyn's axe illuminates the forecastle and the Sahuagin there try to shield their eyes at they fight. The Sorcerer once more intones in his strange language and makes mystic passes with his taloned hands. He ends with a forceful gesture that involves pointing a talon at both Finn and Rook. Scorching rays (1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=13) lash out at each, but only Finn is hit (4d6=18) (fire damage--no save). The other ray just misses Rook and burns a small hole in the sail. Back on the maindeck the remaining Sahuagin attacks with trident and teeth (1d20+4=24, 1d20+2=14) stabbing (1d8+3=10) the armsman in the shoulder with the trident. Led by the armsman the crew manage to bring down the final Sahuagin. Radoon makes the rigging and begins to climb up along the mast getting into position to attack the remaining foes on the forecastle. Crewmen scramble trying to figure the best way to help the fight on the forecastle or aid their comrads. 

OOC: Actions for the next round? An updated map is attached. Radoon my toss daggers or swing onto the Forecastle this round.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC:  Ok Scott, quick question, is this a touch based spell?  If so, Finn is unaffected thanks to his Wilder abilities.  Just want to clarify my situation, because otherwise this is gonna hurt.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC: It is a ray. Think of a laser beam. Which Wilder ability were you refering to? I'll have a look at it just to be fair.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Scott, your updated map still has Rook on top of the barrels:  He should be in M3, N3, or N4, depending on where he ended up after catching his balance (he landed in N3, but could have staggered a bit regaining his balance).  Not much time right at this minute, but I'll post his next actions this evening.


----------



## Erland (Jun 7, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Scott, your updated map still has Rook on top of the barrels:  He should be in M3, N3, or N4, depending on where he ended up after catching his balance (he landed in N3, but could have staggered a bit regaining his balance).  Not much time right at this minute, but I'll post his next actions this evening.




If Rook is at N3 or N4, then I'll take a +5 Power Attack, otherwise +3, since we'll have Sa_X flanked, and attacks Sa_x (1d20+8=19, 1d20+7=14, 1d20+3=9), almost (but not quite) confounded by darkness (1d100=22), for damage (1d10+12=13).


----------



## Erland (Jun 7, 2005)

*Morwyn*

If we're not flanking Sa_x, then damage is only 11.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Scott, your updated map still has Rook on top of the barrels:  He should be in M3, N3, or N4, depending on where he ended up after catching his balance (he landed in N3, but could have staggered a bit regaining his balance).  Not much time right at this minute, but I'll post his next actions this evening.




OOC: Doh, sorry. I'll fix it then the others can modify their actions as needed.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 7, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: It is a ray. Think of a laser beam. Which Wilder ability were you refering to? I'll have a look at it just to be fair.




OOC:The ability of Elude Touch.  

Anyway, Finn will advance diagonally to attack Sa y. (To Hit) (1d20+7=23)(Miss chance) (1d100=76)


(damage) (1d6+3=8)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will attack SaX:

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [16,8] = (24) TH
Rook rolls 1d10+4, getting [3,4] = (7) Damage
Rook rolls 1d100+15, getting [60,15] = (75) Miss Chance

As Morwyn acts before Rook, if he takes down the Priest, Rook will take a 5' Step and apply those rolls to the Sorcerer.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2005)

Marienna continues to tend the wounded. 

Finn steps forward and slices the Sahuagin Sorcerer across the chest, but the blade feels strange in his hand. It was like hitting a brick wall. No mark remains on the Sorcerer. 

OOC: Elude Touch adds your Cha. bonus to AC, but it does not allow your AC vs. touch attacks to exceed your normal AC, so I don't think it will do you any good here.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2005)

Morwyn's axe falls heavily on the Sahuagin priest and he is slain.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2005)

OOC: Waiting on Radoon. Rook will find his own attack similarly confounded by the Sahuagin's magical protection.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 7, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Elude Touch adds your Cha. bonus to AC, but it does not allow your AC vs. touch attacks to exceed your normal AC, so I don't think it will do you any good here.




OOC: Oh, well I tried.  Ouchies!!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 7, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will continue toward the front of the ship to help in the fight,

OCC - we have been calling it the rear but the map calls it the forward?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2005)

OOC: I guess there was some confusion early on. The quarterdeck is at the rear of the ship where the action started. The Forecastle is of course at the fore or front. We've been working our way ass to teats as they say.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2005)

Radoon finds a line and swings to the barrel recently vacated by Rook on the forecastle. 

OOC: He can attack next round. 

Rook's sword hits the Sahuagin Sorcerer, but slides off after a bone jarring impact. The blade sliding off sounds like a whetstone being used to sharpen. 

The Sorcerer casts another spell and once again rays of heat shoot from his talons. This time Rook and Morwyn are the 
targets (1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=20) and both are struck by the url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=100760]rays (4d6=14 Rook, 4d6=16 Morwyn)[/url] fire damage. 

The forecastle reeks with the smell of seared flesh and blood. 

The other Sahuagin, clearly outraged at Morwyn for having slain his priest and for weilding that horrible glowing axe stained with Sahuagin blood, stabs and bites (1d20+4=12, 1d20+2=22) at Morwyn getting his teeth into a leg (1d4+2=5) for a painful bite. 

With the death of the priest Terry Lockspar starts moving again. He whirls around and smashes the dark lantern in his hand against the Sorcerer where it shatters splashing oil on the creatures back, but appearantly does not harm him. Terry then draws the dagger given to him by Captain Marin and gets ready to fight. 

On the maindeck the crew is hampered by the solid fog, but are trying to get more men onto the forecastle. Another sunrod hits the deck while one goes long over the side. 

OOC: cast defensively (1d20+8=17)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2005)

OOC: Okay that was a big round for the bad guys. I was trying to figure out who is up and who is down. I'll let you tell me. Actions for the next round? Bleeding on the deck is an option.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2005)

*Rook*

DM Only:
[sblock]OOC: I'm not used to playing spellcasters, so need some clarification RE: Touch Spells

PHB says you make a touch attack (and are considered armed,) and do the spell damage/etc.
It also says you may make a regular attack and do your unarmed damage as well as the effect of the spell.  In this case you are considered unarmed _unless your regular unarmed attack does not provoke AOO's._
Since the only way I can cast spells is through my _Athame_, does the ruling count for that as well?
May I make a normal attack (vs. opponents full AC) and do _Athame_ damage as well as spell damage?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2005)

*Rook*

AC: 22 (23 vs. Sa due to Dodge), HP: 2 (5pt Damage Reduction vs. Fire)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2005)

For Rook only [sblock]You may use touch spells as part of your attack with the Athame, but there are some things to consider. First, casting a spell while in melee range provokes an attack of opportunity--you can cast on the defensive if you have enough consentration skill and luck. Second, while it doesn't matter so much now, be aware that you'll only be able to make a single attack while casting a spell. Third, it will no longer be a touch attack, you'll need to roll a regular attack roll vs. normal armor class which is almost always higher than touch AC. You may just touch with your Athame, but you won't do weapon damage just spell damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Jun 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I'll take +3 Power Attack against Sa11.  Morwyn's frenzied attack (1d20+8=23, 1d20+7=27, 1d20+3=15) is foiled by Rook's Curse miss chance (1d100=14, 1d100=18).

OOC: I'm at -2/8 HP.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will take a 5' Step backwards and cast Ray of Frost at the Sorcerer:

Rook rolls 1d20+8=16 Ranged Touch Attack, and (assuming he hits) doing 1d3=3 points of cold damage.

Scott:
[sblock]In your description, remember the Ray comes from the _Athame_, not from Rook's hand.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

If the rope will reack, Radoon would like to swing right into one of the big bads and try to kick him right overboard.  If this is not possible he join the fight.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> If the rope will reack, Radoon would like to swing right into one of the big bads and try to kick him right overboard.  If this is not possible he join the fight.




OOC: Sounds like fun. I think we can try it. I'll read over the bull rush option and get back to you momentarily on the mechanics.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2005)

OOC: Okay to bull rush the Sahuagin you will charge (swinging on the rope) and slam into him then make an opposed strength check (1d20 + Radoon's str. adjustment) In addition you can add an extra +3 (+2 for charging and +1 for the higher ground--your rope). If you beat his check you move him back 5' + an extra 5' for ever 5 higher you get on your check roll. If he wins you fall back 5', so no major loss. I'd say go for it. Of course he will get an attack of opportunity, but he doesn't have a weapon, so it should be too bad. If you want to do it go ahead and roll and I'll see how well he does.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will loop the rope around his arm to avoid loosing his grip upon impact and give a good swift kick upon impact.

bull rush roll (1d20+1=19)

+3 for bonuses of higer ground and charging = 22


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2005)

OOC: You beat him, but not badly enough to knock him overboard. I'll post details once we get an action from Finn. You should end up in the space where he is now and he (Sa y) will end up prone against the rail between Terry and Finn. Resist Bull Rush (1d20+2=20) The two remaining Sahuagin got attacks of opportunity (1d20+4=11, 1d20+2=12) against Radoon, but neither of them managed to hit.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: You beat him, but not badly enough to knock him overboard. I'll post details once we get an action from Finn. You should end up in the space where he is now and he (Sa y) will end up prone against the rail between Terry and Finn. Resist Bull Rush (1d20+2=20) The two remaining Sahuagin got attacks of opportunity (1d20+4=11, 1d20+2=12) against Radoon, but neither of them managed to hit.




Yeah!!!  Bummer he did not fall overboard, but it was fun.  thanks for the help.  I will get you my HPs when I get home tonight.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

OOC: Still waiting for Finn, I'll give him another hour then npc him for the round. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

*Battle for the forecastle*

Marienna and the armsman are being lifted up to the forecastle by crewmen.

 Meanwhile, Finn swings at the Sorcerer once more, but this time his blade does not find its mark. 
1d20+7=16

 Morwyn now raging and attacking in a frenzy is foiled by the lingering shadows. This only fuels his rage. 

 Rook, sensing that a direct attack may not be best against this foe, steps back and calls upon his arcane power using the Athame. A gust of cool wind bushes each of you lightly as a blue ray comes forth from Rooks outstreched sword and strikes the Sahuagin on the right shoulder. His skin darkens at the spot where the ray strikes him and his next exhaled breath is fogged as if he were in the far north of ice watch rather than the warm waters near the wheelands. 

 Radoon joins the fray swinging from a rope. Both Sahuagin swing at him, but are unable to hit the fast moving Radoon. He swings in an arc striking the Sahaugin with his feet and knocking the creature back to sprawl against the rail. The Sahuagin teeters for an instant, but rights himself and begins to rise. Radoon drops nimbly to the deck and readies his weapons. 

 Terry Lockspar  
swings (1d20+5=14) the dagger at the Sahuagin, but misses. 

 The remaining Sahuagin attacks again with trident and teeth (1d20+4=7, 1d20+2=14) at Radoon, but misses perhaps surprised by the old sailor's sudden arrival via the rope. 

 The Sorcerer stuggles to stand. Terry seizes the opportunity (1d20+5=11) to swing his dagger again, but can't seem to hit the Sahuagin. 

OOC: Finn and Radoon may take attacks of opportunity against the Sahuagin Sorcerer--one attack at your best bonus, still subject to the 20% miss chance.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

OOC: Go ahead and give actions for next round, unless Finn and Radoon both get really good crits there will be another round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2005)

*Rook*

Encouraged by his success, Rook will try the same thing again -- _If it ain't broke, don't fix it!_ 

Rook rolls 1d20+10, getting [13,10] = (23) To Hit,
Rook rolls 1d3, getting [1] = (1) Cold Damage.

_I'm probably not hurting him much, but maybe I'll at least keep him from casting another spell!_


----------



## Erland (Jun 10, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Power Attack +5

IC: I'll try again to hit this walking sushi roll, attacks (1d20+8=23, 1d20+7=18), only partially affected by Rook's Curse, 
darkness (1d100=99, 1d100=3), for damage (1d10+12=15).


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 10, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

attack of opportunity

miss chance (1d100=90)

Sahuagin Sorcerer to hit =


to hit (1d20+9=13)

OCC - oh well

toal hit point = 36, currently at 28


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 10, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Action for the round... Radoon will unload in a flurry of dagger swings at the bad guy he just bullrushed.  As he is getting up, he will swing 4 times at his neck trying to dislodge it from his body.

2 hits with adamantine dagger are:

adamantine dagger on bull rushed guy (1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=16)

2 hits with other dagger are:

off hand attacks (1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=7)

assuming darkness is still at 20% miss swings are as follows:

miss swings (1d100=32, 1d100=29, 1d100=5, 1d100=29)

not sure of their AC, my best hit was actually a darkness miss, bummer bad rolls this time, even a natural 1.  Does a 14 or 16 hit?  If so, let me know and I will roll damage.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> not sure of their AC, my best hit was actually a darkness miss, bummer bad rolls this time, even a natural 1.  Does a 14 or 16 hit?  If so, let me know and I will roll damage.




OOC: and the invisible castle curse stikes another member of the party. For the record, the Sorcerer is AC: 17, while the other is AC: 16, they were higher until Morwyn offed their priest.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

*Finn?*

OOC: Paging Finn Hunter, Finn Hunter your presence is requested on the forecastle, paging Finn Hunter....

Initiative:

Marienna 18
Finn 17
Morwyn 14
Radoon 13
Rook 12 
Terry 10
Sahuagin 7
Crew 4


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 10, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC: Sorry, guys, been fighting a nasty trojan on the home computer and had to wipe the drive and start fresh, which has meant no internet connection for the last few days. I'll post again later today after I get a chance to get caught up.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

OOC: Try going to www.download.com and getting Antivir. It is a free for personal use German anti-virus program that I have found to be much less hassle to use than McAfee or Norton. They have updates almost daily and it will prompt you to update every two weeks. No hassle, no conflicts, minimal impact on system performance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Morwyn had a little help from Rook with that Priest . . .


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2005)

OOC: Slight was intended. I was only refering to the death blow. I guess that trojan is still causing problems. I have a pretty slow night planned, so I'll check in a few more times for Finn's action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2005)

*Rook*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2005)

OOC: I talked with Keith, he may have a delay in posting, so I have his planned actions and will post for him.

Marienna is lifted to the foredeck and immediately reaches out to touch Morwyn on the shoulder. In his rage he barely notices the touch or the warm pleasant sensation of healing magic (20 hp cured). 

Finn swings his opportunistic strike and again his blade is turned by the stoney magic of the Sahuagin. Seeing his effort wasted he turns his attack (1d20+7=21) on the other Sahuagin. He wounds (1d6+3=4) it, but not so that it can't fight on. Morwyn, perhaps reinvigorated by the healing magic chops down from his barrel with a powerful blow that nearly splits the Sahuagin in two. Radoon engages in an impressive flurry of dagger swings, but the creature's magic is too great and he never manages to wound the Sahuagin. Have suceeded once before Rook calls forth the magic of the northern wind and the cool breeze blows over the forecastle again. The ray of magic stikes the Sahuagin turning another patch of skin dark and frosty. Terry steps up with his dagger once (1d20+5=25) more and strikes a great blow (2d4+4=9). The odd dagger given to him by Captain Marin seems to go through the Sahuagin's defenses with ease. The armsman, unable to get to the fight with his blade tosses a flask of alchemist's fire (1d20+4=14) onto the creature and the flames (1d6=3) bring an unpleasant fishy smell to the forecastle. The creature seems paniced by the bright flames and begins to try and put out the fire with his hands rather than attack. 



OOC: crit threat (1d20+5=24)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2005)

OOC: Actions for the next round?


----------



## Erland (Jun 11, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I'll move 10' to N7 and attack (Power Attack +3) the sorcerer with the dagger (1d20+8=14), but misses.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will continue to chip away with Ray of Frost:

Rook rolls 1d20+10, getting [10,10] = (20) TH, and
Rook rolls 1d3, getting [3] = (3) Damage.

OOC: That was the last one!


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 13, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn holds his action, waiting to see the effects of Morwyn's and Rook's attacks.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2005)

Marienna moves to Rook and applies her healing magic. He feels the warmth of it coursing through his body and immediately feels much improved (15). 

Finn, seeing the futility of trying to overcome the magic of the Sahuagin's defenses pauses to consider his options. Morwyn steps up and chips splinters from the rail with his axe as he narrowly misses the Sorcerer. Rook once more applies his frosty magic and the ray shoots froth from his sword to strike the enemy a third time. Again the feeling of frost is in the air and another patch of the creature's skin looks frostbitten. Terry attacks (1d20+5=14) with his dagger, but also fails to hit. The armsman unable to reach the enemy instead tries to create a distraction for Radoon to get an opening (Radoon takes a +2 to hit this round due to aid another action by the Armsmaster). Crewmembers continue to work their way through the fog and try to join the fray. 

OOC: Radoon still has a chance to down the bad guy, so I'll wait for his action before the Sahuagin tries another spell.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2005)

OOC: Some movement, so here is an updated map.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will sheathe DúbhRásúr and draw the Maine Gauche gifted him by Captian Marin.

OOC: I'm not sure the type of action this represents, so you'll have to let me know my options.  My plan is to tumble to O7 (if there's room there) and attack with the dagger, but timing wise I may have to wait a round so I get my Skirmish damage bonus.  Just let me know.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Once more I will try and down him, we'll see if I do better than last round.

2 hits for adamantine dagger are:

2 hits with adamantine dagger (+2 for armaster) (1d20+11=13, 1d20+11=29) - critical?

critical hit? (1d20+11=25) YES!!!

2 other daggers are:

other daggers (1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=12)

darkness misses:

darkness? (1d100=83, 1d100=72, 1d100=99, 1d100=10)

damage is:  
critical hit (1d4+4=5) X2 = 10
plus other dagger is left hand dagger (1d4+3=7)

Total damage = 17   Yee Haw!!!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2005)

Radoon attacks with his deadly blades and sinks the special dagger deep into the Sahuagin's flesh illiciting a howl of pain and rage. The other blade however reacts almost as if striking a different being. It bounces and scrapes as if striking a stone wall. The creature is staggered, but continues it's fight. The Sahuagin manages to cast another spell. Beams of scorching light come forth from his talons toward Morwyn (1d20+5=21) and Radoon (1d20+5=8). While the wiley old sailor manages to avoid the attack which flies harmlessly into the air, the raging Captain is 
struck (4d6+1=15) in the side. Again the smell of burned flesh is stong on the forecastle. The Sahuagin has been seriously wounded, but refuses to give up the fight. 

OOC: Concentration check (1d20+12=17)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2005)

OOC: Actions for the new round?

OOC: O7 would put Rook off the side of the ship. The Sahuagin is fighting with his back to the rail. If you want to risk a fall you can run behind Morwyn and jump over the side and hang on the rail with one hand swinging yourself around to attack from the Sahuagin's flank. I'll give you the +2 for flanking as well as the +2 for charging and the damage bonus for moving, but your need to make a jump 12 and climb 15 to succeed and then a  balance check 18 not to end up in the shark infested waters.


----------



## Erland (Jun 15, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I'll power attack (3) (1d20+7=14, 1d20+6=18) the sorcerer fish, piercing the darkness (1d100=65) with the dagger, but failing to connect with the axe, for dagger damage (1d4+11=14).

OOC: I'm back down to 3/13 hit points.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rook*

_If you don't bet, you can't win!  Here goes nothing!_  

Rook rolls 1d20+10, getting [4,10] = (14) Jump

Rook rolls 1d20+6, getting [10,6] = (16) Climb

Rook rolls 1d20+14, getting [10,14] = (24) Balance


Rook rolls 1d20+6, getting [13,6] = (19) TH

Rook rolls 1d4+5, getting [4,5] = (9) Damage from Marin's Dagger

_Bandia!  That was fun!_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Oops -- forgot to add my +2 TH (making it a 21).  Also forgot to roll my miss check:

Rook rolls 1d100+15, getting [56,15] = (71) Miss Check.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2005)

Marienna, seeing that Morwyn has taken another grievous wound applies her curing once again. Morwyn is once more treated to the healing warmth of her magic (18). His dagger slices the neck of the Sahaugin and blood sprays forth, but the horrible sharkman still stands. Rook, seeming a madman at first sheaths his sword and draws a dagger. He begins to run for the side of the ship passing behind Morwyn just as his blade finds the Sahuagin's neck. Rook leaps over the side parallel to the ships rail and grabs on to the rail with his left hand. He swings up resting his feet and one hand on the rail while plunging his dagger into the back of the Sahaugin Sorcerer. The Sahaugin arches his back and tries to cry out, but the neck wound prevents this. He stands fixing you with his harsh gaze then his eyes roll back. Slowly, he tumbles backward over the rail, blood still pouring from the wounds. It is all Rook can do to pull his blade free and not go over the rail he finds himself sprawled on the rail hanging by one leg and one arm still clutching the bloody dagger. The sharks in the water tear into the body creating a foam of blood and froth that the ship slowly sails past. For a moment you stare at the scene no foes left to face. The mysterious magical shadows clear and the cloud of solid fog dissipates quickly. Your reverie is broken by a cry of anguish from high on the main mast.


----------



## Erland (Jun 15, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Hate to spoil your prose, but if anyone can catch the sorcerer before he falls overboard, please try.  Any chance I can get the equivalent of an attack of opportunity to give it a try?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2005)

OOC: Morwyn is holding an axe and a dagger and raging. Is he going to drop his weapons and make such an attempt?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 15, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Well, I haven't had that much fun since I can't remember when.  What's for breakfast?"  He states as he retreives his thrown daggers.

Go to M. and make sure she is OK and thank her for her magical touch.  Then make for a meal.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rook*

"I'm with you, Mr. Radoon -- but first I'll need to check on our prisoner to make sure he's still awaiting our pleasure."


----------



## Erland (Jun 15, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Morwyn is holding an axe and a dagger and raging. Is he going to drop his weapons and make such an attempt?




OOC: Sure, if you'll let me.  It's a free action to drop a weapon, or whatever else you're holding.  It shouldn't be that much more difficult to drop it behind me so that there isn't any chance of it going overboard.  Raging gives me a strength bonus, so I've got a better chance of holding on if I get a grip.


----------



## Erland (Jun 16, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Radoon and Rook, before you go too far, we might want to check out the "cry of anguish from high on the main mast".


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2005)

*Rook*

"Good idea, Captain.  Mr. Radoon, if I may suggest it -- the prisoner may benefit from seeing another "friendly" face (or maybe not so friendly).  If you would care to check Mr. Storm's cabin and see that he's still enjoying our hospitality, I'll scamper up the main mast and check on our compatriots up there."

As long as Radoon or the Captain don't voice any immediate contradictory instructions, Rook will proceed to follow his last statement.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 16, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I don't think Mr Storm would appreciate me in his room, nor do I have a desire to go there.  I will be just as happy when he leaves this ship and takes his spy with him"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2005)

OOC: Okay stepping back just a bit. Erland can take a free action to drop his weapons and attempt to grab the Sahaugin. Make a grapple check I suppose that would be most appropriate. Let's resolve this before we move on to breakfast, anguished cries and prisoner checking.


----------



## Erland (Jun 16, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Morwyn grabs (1d20+9=28) the Sahuagin sorcerer as he starts to slide over the rail and into the deep blue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Sorry, Scott, Rook's got a few things he's got to say, and I may not be able to post again tonight so I want to go ahead and get it done.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2005)

*Rook*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> I don't think Mr Storm would appreciate me in his room, nor do I have a desire to go there.  I will be just as happy when he leaves this ship and takes his spy with him"




"First, let it be known that Mr. Storm and I acted together in this, and that I take as much responsibility for our actions as I give to him.  That said:

Upon becoming suspicious that one of his NEW hirelings was not as he seemed, Mr. Storm took immediate action to inform both the Captain and the Second of his suspicions, and also took steps to determine the veracity of his suspicions. (OOC: Check posts 478 - 517)

*The Captain himself stated his preference that the spy be kept where we could keep an eye on him  * (OOC: Post 501) and thus Mr. Storm acted according to the Captain's stated wishes in bringing Christopher aboard.

When we also became suspicious that Christopher presented more imminent danger than was at first thought (and we were already well out to sea by this point) we took steps to contain that threat.  Having seen these foul creatures now, I can attest that the creature I described to Captain Morwyn (OOC: Also Post 501) was of the same ilk.  What may have happened had he remained free to wreak havoc amongst the crew while his compatriots attacked us?

Also, what if these same creatures are also responsible for the disappearance we are investigating?  Having this spy in our control may represent our best chance of discovering if there is any such connection.

Finally, it was made clear from the outset that both Mr. Storm and myself are independent agents, and expected to use our own initiative and experience.  I make every effort to respect and follow the ships chain of command, and have done so in this matter.  I don't care personally for Mr. Storms airs and attitude, or his arrogance, but in this matter I am convinced that he acted in the best interest of the mission, and so I do my best not to allow my personal opinion of the man cloud my judgement.

Now, if you still feel the same way about throwing away a potential source of information regarding OUR mission, climb the mast and see what's wrong and I'll go check on the prisoner.  If, on the other hand, you'd like to try your hand at getting some information out of him, that's also up to you.  Just let me know your desires!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2005)

Acting with amazing speed, Morwyn drops his weapons and bracing himself against the rail snatches the Sahaugin as it falls. Sruggling with the lifeless creature's great weight Morwyn begins to drag it back aboard. Terry grabs an arm and begins to assist. After a moment they have the Sahaugin Sorcerer's body laid out on the forecastle deck. 

A halfling continues to wail from the crows nest and now a shout of 'FIRE' is heard from the main deck. Appearently, the evenings excitement isn't quite over.


----------



## Erland (Jun 17, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: in case it's necessary, a strength check (1d20+5=20) to land my catch.

IC: Morwyn hauls the body of the Sahuagin sorcerer back aboard the 'Bedsheet, then turns back, picks up his weapons, and faces Rook.  It's obvious that he's pondering something and you can see when he makes the decision to release his rage.  He staggers a bit as the adreneline rush leaves his body.

In an exahusted voice, "Mr. Rook, if you think back I believe that you'll remember that my preference was that 'Christopher', or whatever his real name is, be kept unaware of our knowledge of his true identity.  If you and Mr. Storm believe that you were acting in accordence with my wishes, you have a very creative interpretation of them.  However, that's water into the sea now.

You and Mr. Storm both expressed confusion with 'requests' and 'orders'.  Mr. Storm 'requested' that the ship go to general quarters, then 'requested' that the ship's officers abandon their posts to attend him.  This was done, apparently, based upon the belief that _his own actions_ had triggered a potential attack.  Incidently, I do not happen to share that belief; coincidences do happen.

In front of a crewman, he ordered his henchman to "split in two" _anyone_ who tried to move the 'prisoner' without his or your permission."  (OOC: post #663)  "I suspect that Grond would have taken that order literally and would have included Mr. Radoon and myself in that order, even though we are the legitimate officers of this ship.

Then, when asked to explain his actions, Mr. Storm drew steel against myself and the other officers of this ship.  Since, as you say, neither of you are officially part of the ship's company, he is not guilty of mutiny.  However, his actions are those of the pirates he claims to despise, and I believe that he is guilty of piracy.  Even so, it might be possible for me to be reconciled with Mr. Storm, though I've no idea just how, save for one last thing.

I see no evidence that Mr. Storm assisted the ship in repelling the boarders, leaving me to conclude, until otherwise convinced, that he cowardly hid and left us to the fates and the mercy of the sea.  I very much fear that when we discover the cause of the anguished cries from the mast we will find young Abelard's lifeless body.  For that, and the other fine men who've died this evening, who might have been saved had he not run, I do not think I can find it within me to forgive him.  If that's his idea of acting for the best interest of our common mission, I thank all the gods that he did not act against us.

My quarrel is with Mr. Storm, not with you, unless you choose otherwise; please make up your mind.  Now, if you're through 'pissing on the mast', as you put it in Cambre, we've work still to do.

Throughout the rendition, Morwyn conveys weariness and sorrow rather than hostility.


----------



## Erland (Jun 17, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> A halfling continues to wail from the crows nest and now a shout of 'FIRE' is heard from the main deck. Appearently, the evenings excitement isn't quite over.




Where's the fire?  I can, and will, Create Water (5 gallons) to help extinguish the blaze.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2005)

*Rook*

As he moves to help the Captain find and extinguish the fire, Rook will speak the following in a tone with measures of conciliation, regret, and anger:

"I also do not believe that our actions triggered this attack -- I believe that the attack was imminent anyway.  I also believe, based on my observations when spying on the spy, that he was in league with these creatures -- he was speaking with one of them, after all -- and that his mission was likely to use his trusted position on the ship to wreak havoc during the attack.  I believe that his subdual possibly prevented that.  We'll not know until we speak with him further.

I don't agree with the specifics of Mr. Storm's  handling of the situation -- he certainly should never have drawn steel against ANY crew of this ship, nor should he have called general quarters (especially as he is not a part of the chain of command of the vessel), and if it's true that he took no part in the defense of the ship during this attack he has much to answer for in my mind as well.  However, I do submit that, for whatever reason, Mr. Storm and I came to believe that an attack was imminent and that we should not wait longer to secure the spy.  That was why we used our initiative and went outside your expressed desires to keep our knowledge of his identity secret.  If later events prove me wrong, I'll happily accept responsibility for the consequences of those errors and make my amends where necessary.

I have no quarrel with any member of this mission -- I find you all very acceptable mates and hope our association can continue beyond this adventure.  I have no desire to dominate or control any part of this mission, and was not 'pissing up the mast.'  I do take strong exception to the fact that Mr. Radoon continues to act as though no one had knowledge of the fact that Christopher was a spy, or that he was brought aboard with your permission, or that he may yet prove valuable in the completion of our mission.  While Mr. Storm's attitudes and actions certainly had a part in this, the returned hostility of other members of the mission certainly pushed matters as well, and if these attitudes continue, we may not survive this adventure, much less complete our hire.

I am ready to move forward, if we can do so as a team."

OOC: Again, Rook's bearing during the above is one of conciliation mixed with continuing anger and regret.  His actions will suit whatever is needed of him -- he'll stay close enough to Morwyn to continue to speak, while finding the fire, joining the bucket brigade, etc.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2005)

Smoke is coming up from below decks. The fire seems to be in the hold and coming from Michael Storm's small cabin.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 17, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

On hearing the anguished cries from above, Finn first peers into the gloom, trying to discern what has occurred.  He goes to the rigging, ascending carefully so as to not break any damaged lines and spars.  He arrives at the crow's nest , calling out Abelard's name before climbing through the trap so as to not be attacked by mistake.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2005)

Finn quickly climbs the rigging and finds a wounded Master Abelard trying to free his sons lifeless body from a tangle of rigging about 10' below the crow's nest. A crossbow bolt has pierced the younger halfings eye.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 17, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Help with putting out the fire, start lowering buckets via ropes and bring up water.

"Mr. Rook,

My quarrell is not with you though you took part in the ruckuss below deck.  I actually do not mind that you took matters into your hand there.  My main concern is that Mr. Storm seems to feel he is better than the others on this ship and does not show  any appreciation for others.  He keeps slaves which is not acceptable and in this case his slave caused harm to this vessel and crew so I am holding him responsible for that damage.  The ship's captain made the call to keep the slave on board and I know my place as mate is to back him so nothing further was uttered from my mouth but if you ask me, I am anxious Mr. Storm would find residence in the nearest port.  This may be a personal grievance which is why I am attempting to distance myself from Mr. Storm so that there will be no occasion for conflict.  It is the best way I can think of to avoid any further ego conflicts.  Mr Storm has insulted me on several occasions and though I might take it in stride, I do not appreciate manner in which he conducts himself and I feel our mission will continue successfully without him and his lackies.  Marin chose to ask Mr. Storm along but I am sure Marin would understand our respervations when he drew steel on teh captain of Marin's ship.


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 18, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Finn quickly climbs the rigging and finds a wounded Master Abelard trying to free his sons lifeless body from a tangle of rigging about 10' below the crow's nest. A crossbow bolt has pierced the younger halfings eye.




Hitching a leg over a spar, Finn draws his dagger and moves to help the grieving halfling.  "Rest for a moment, Master Abelard, and allow me to aid you.  I know your grief is great, but your son's bravery is a thing to be remembered.  He fought valiantly, and I honor him.  Perchance, his wound is not as serious as it seems, and the care of Mistress Terry will sustain him."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2005)

*Rook*

"Noted and understood, Mr. Radoon, though I believe Mr. Storm paid his people so technically they would not be considered slaves.  Perhaps Mr. Storm's personal baggage is such that it will keep him from working succesfully with a group of seamen -- his issues seem to be with seafarers in general, rather than with anyone person in particular.

Let's get this fire out, shall we, and take stock of the damage?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2005)

As you work your way below the fires turn out to be fairly small. Both are put out within 20 minutes. Soon after the fire fighting begins Rook starts to feel a strange lethargy. It is more than physical tiredness, it seems to come from a sense of melancholia that falls over him. Belatedly he realizes that he feels a longing for the surge of power and excitement he had when the true song was upon him. 

The hold is in some disarray as if cargo were moved around quickly. A small fire was here against one wall. From the broken crockery you deduce that a flask of alchemist fire was thrown here. Some straw used to pad the cargo and some dividing walls are all that really burned.

The scene in Michael Storm's cabin is stranger and darker. A tray of refreshments sits on the floor outside the cabin untouched. The halfling spy 'Christopher' is still trussed up in the manacles, but his throat has been cut and he is quite dead. The fire here did more damage. The room is destroyed. Again, it appears that alchemist's fire was used here too, but against what foe you cannot tell. The furnishings are all burned up and the walls are badly damaged. A few minutes more and the integrity of the hull might have suffered. All of Michael's possessions are gone.  

Finally, it is reported that a lifeboat that was secured at the aft of the vessel hanging outside the wardroom is gone. The launch had a small mast as well as oars. 

No sign of Michael Storm, Grond or Gussippe can be found.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

To Rook,

"It appears that Christopher may not have been the only theif, Michael has apparently stolen a boat.  I suggest we make haste to port before Michael does and ruins our rescue mission."  What are your thoughts on Michael?  It seems to me he may not have been what old Marin thought he was back when."

OCC - Scott, it seems hard to beleive he would have been able to take the lifeboat without a crew member noticing since we are all on deck at the time and we had someone posted in the crows nest, though he could have been shot earlier.  I will interview all the staff and ask them to relay what they saw and heard during the fight.  I want to know if anyone saw them leave, more specifically if anyone saw them leave on their own or if they were escorted.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2005)

Radoon discusses the disappearance of the Michael and company with the crew. He discovers the following facts. The lifeboat was taken from the rear of the ship. It was suspended from the quarterdeck. Their was no one on the quarter deck or aft mast at the time it was taken. The ship was surrounded by magical darkness as well as natural nighttime darkness with cloud cover. The few crew below decks were in the galley protecting the galley where the food supply is and guarding the weapons locker which is fore under the forecastle. The crew who were fighting there way up from below decks were on the opposite side of the ship and forward of Michael's cabin and the hold where whatever occured took place. 

OOC: No posting for me today and posibly tomorrow. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2005)

*Rook*

"The possibility certainly exists that Mr. Storm stole the lifeboat -- I'll keep my mind open to that, as well as the fact that other scenarios could also explain this evidence."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2005)

The ship is soon returned to good order. Two crewmen are missing. Reports indicate that their bodies were tossed or pulled over the side during the battle. The young halfling Ablelard is dead and morned by his parents who are all but inconsolable at the loss. Several other crewmen are injured, but generous application of healing magic by Marienna has restored the worst of the injuries. Young Jack Swift was among the worst of the wounded, but is up and active now. The rain slackened and then faded just before sunrise. A beautiful dawn of clean air and scattered clouds greets you. A cold breakfast is all that was availble as the fires were dowsed as a precaution when the battle started and the Mistress Ableard has not yet resumed her duties in the galley. Damage to sails and rigging have been repaired and the ship continues onward toward Mermaids Rest.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2005)

For Captain Morwyn only [sblock]A very tired Marienna asks for a word. She informs you that she has two applications of an elixer that could restore life. They were given to her by Captain Marin with orders to use them only in an emergency. She could restore the young halfling, but that would leave only one dose for others. She got the impression from Marin that at least one dose should be held for his son, Allois should he be found dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Jun 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

For the DM only

[sblock]"Does this elixer have limitations on how soon after death it must be used?"

On another subject, was the location in the hold where the fire occurred the spot where Michael Storm's effects were stowed?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

For Captain Morwyn only [sblock]"The elixer must be used within 9 days." The hold is not very big. The fire started within 10' of Michael's cargo if not in the exact spot.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Jun 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

For the DM only

[sblock]"Marienna, if the elixir isn't already separated into distinct doses, and if you can do so, separate it.  Since there is time, I want to discuss this with the other officers, and Mr. Rook, but be prepared to revive young Abelard.  You will have my instructions within the hour, but unless Radoon or I order otherwise revive Abelard at that time.

If we take that course, don't tell anyone about a second dose unless specifically asked.  We can truthfully say that Captain Marin provided one dose of this elixir for use by the rescue team.  Only if someone asks if we're risking Allois do we mention the second dose."[/sblock]

There should be enough damage that I can find something to keep all the rest of the crew busy; Terry can supervise their activities and Marienna can tend to the minor injuries she hasn't been able to get to yet.

I'll find Radoon, Rook, and Finn; they should be relatively close by.  I'll take them forward to the bow; between ship noises and the wind, that should be as private a location as we can find.

"Gentlemen, I've just been told that Marienna has two doses of a revivication elixir.  One is reserved for Master Marin's son, Allois, in case of the worst.  Unless you object, I intend to use the other dose on young Abelard.  You've all earned the right to a say, and I won't act if even one of you disagrees."


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 21, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

"Captain, I had hoped that there might be some means by which Miss Marienna could revive the lad.  It was about the only way I could calm his father down enough to allow me to assist him in freeing the boy from the rigging.  Use it, for that family does not need this sorrow."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2005)

*Rook*

"This is good news indeed!  I say the lad deserves another chance at life, and have no objection to such a use of the Elixer!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2005)

*Housekeeping details*

The current Campaign date is Firesday the 27th day of High Summer in the 2nd year of the 2nd year of the reign of Xenieda the First.

OOC: See the OOC thread for more calendar details. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2346162#post2346162

OOC: I hope to have experience points out today or this evening. Is anyone going to search the downed Sahaugin? There are quite a few...


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Yes, use it for the lad, and let's all be there when he wakes to tell him the story of his heroism."  

I'll go to the kitchen and grab something to eat, as this fight worked up my appetite.  I will also grab some dry bread and maybe fruit if there is any and find M. and make sure she is feeling well and bring her the food and thank her properly for her gift of the necklace.  If her eyes notice that it is about my neck, I will hold her gaze, slowly have the sides of my mouth turn up to a smile and then a wink.

After this, I will make my rounds to the injured and thank them for their heroic measuring in the battle and keeping the ship on course and fires out.

Finally, I will make arrangements for the dead to be memorized and be sent to the sea.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Scott, as I retreive my daggers I will search their bodies.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2005)

Marienna is on the quarterdeck with Captain Morwyn when you bring her food. She is rather tired having taken some wounds herself, fought, used all her healing magic, then her healing skill on virtually everyone aboard. She is very greatful for something to eat. She is very pale and can barely stay on her feet. She is clearly pleased to see Radoon wearing her gift, but too tired to properly thank him just now. She eats mechanically and then retires for some rest to regain her spells so she can do some more healing.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2005)

A complete search of the fallen Sahaugin reveals the following gear. Each of the three appearent leaders from the foredeck and one other who was particularly powerful all wear similar pearl earings that appear to be magical. There are 6 heavy crossbows, one masterwork heavy crossbow and one heavy crossbow that appears to be magical. 10 Tridents, one masterwork trident, one trident that appears to be magical. 5 odd containers of liquid. These appear to be made from some sort of sea life and can be squeezed to expel the liquid, but not with enough range or force to make it a weapon. A silver holy symbol of a Sahaugin god that appears to be magical, as well as several mundane holy symbols to the same god. A pair of lens connected by wire with a leather strap to secure them to the head that appear to be magical. A ring that could be magical. Assorted coins, jems and jewelry worth 3000 gp most of this comes from pearls and ornately made adornments of coral or shell. Two dozen exotic coins that might be worth more than their face value. They are different than any coins you have ever seen and not all the same. 

OOC: Each of you get 3490 experience points for your part in the fight and the actions on Axiopolis. Rook takes an extra 300 exp. for extra actions on Axiopolis. Small individual role playing/problem solving awards will be forthcomming via email. 

OOC: Does Morwyn give the order for Marienna to administer the elixer to the fallen halfling?


----------



## Erland (Jun 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"Marienna, I know you need your rest, but before you go, we're all agreed that young Abelard should be revived.  Thank you."


----------



## Erland (Jun 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I take it that the crossbows are designed so that they can be immersed for extended periods yet still function, if not for actual underwater use?


----------



## Erland (Jun 21, 2005)

*Morwyn*

OOC: Just for the record, since we've completed combat, Morwyn is at 21 HP.  Unless he's clearly the worst off, he'll stay on duty and let the others rest, trusting to his Endurance to resist fatigue.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2005)

OOC: All the crossbows are fully functional underwater.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2005)

The healer steps up the the greving halflings. "Stand aside, this lad needs no more tears. His time is not yet come." Marienna gently pulls back a shroud of sail cloth that has been laid over the fallen halfling. Using tools from her bag she carefully removes the bolt from the eye and tosses it over the side. Another bolt is broken off in the halfling's leg and she deftly removes it as well. A hush falls over the crew who watch as Marienna pours a few drops of the elixer into the bloody eye socket and over the leg wound. A sheen of sweat is visible on the healer's brow. At first nothing seems to happen and then a grey mist starts to rise from the wounds. The mist obscures the wounds and when it is blown away by a gentle seabreeze the leg wound is covered by pink new skin. More amazing the eye socket is covered by a new lid and appears to be restored. She then holds the vial to the lad's lips and dribbles in a portion of the liquid into his mouth. She tilts his head so the liquid can run down his throat. A just perceptable swallowing motion by the halfling brings a collective gasp from the onlookers. She places the vial on the young halflings chest and again the mist flows, this time from the vial to cover the body. The grey mist seems to lighten and give off a soft light visible even in the bright morning. The mist almost seems to be burning. After moment that seems like an hour the mist is gone and the boys chest can be seen to rise and fall. Marienna picks up the small body with ease and hands the lad to his father. "Take him below and wrap him warmly. He'll be fine." She turns to the sobbing mother. "Mistress Ableard, the lad will awaken in a couple of hours ravenous. I suggest you take to the galley and prepare his favorite dish. The rest of us could use a bite to eat as well."  The halfling women smiles despite the tears still running down her cheeks. Marienna picks up the sailcloth turned shroud and hands it to the woman as she it turning for the galley. "I suggest you make the boy an outfit of this. Remind him that for his foolishness he should have been wearing this for eternity. Next time tell him to leave the fighting to the warriors and keep his fool head down." With that Marienna leaves the deck and makes wearily for her cabin.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2005)

Actions? Course? Continuing on to Mermaid's Rest? Division or examination of treasure? 

Those of you who rest will gain the benefits of a healer's care.


----------



## Erland (Jun 23, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I say that we include the 3000gp in the treasury to fund our cover story.  If it isn't needed, we'll split it among the crew according to current practice.  Distribute the weapons around the ship, so that they're close to hand; btw, are there any bolts for the crossbows?

The Masterwork weapons and magic items are open for discussion.  Put the sea-slug potion vials in buckets of seawater; I don't want to lose the potions because the slug died.  Anyone have any ideas as to properties?  We've probably got enough time to wait until everyone's rested to experiment with things.

We'll continue towards Mermaid's Rest, unless there's sufficient structural damage to make continuing risky.

Tomorrow, we'll have memorial ceremonies for the two lost crewmen.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2005)

Some 160 useable bolts are found along with a dozen quivers that will hold bolts at any angle rather than just when upright. The ship is sound. Most of the damage was to interior walls or sails and rigging.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2005)

*Rook*

"Captain, your notions for allocation of the spoils of war sound fair.  I have no notion as to the properties of the potions or the other magical goods, nor do I have any interest in the magical weapons.  The other items, however . . .  Of course, I do want everything placed where it will be most effective."


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 24, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn has spent the night helping with repairs and doing what he can for the injured.  He will stand his watch, as Marienna has gone to rest.  As soon as he is relieved, he will head for his hammock, planning on sleeping for at least eight to ten hours.

"Captain, your cover story?  Are we something more than just another trader in the Marin fleet?  I signed on, trusting in Mister Radoon and Master Terry.  If we are involved in something more, I would appreciate knowing what.  I will not rescind my word in signing the articles, but it would prevent me from being surprised so much the next time.  I asked about spies on board before our visitors came calling when the situation developed below decks, but no one ever answered me.  We are away from prying ears now, might I know what we are about?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 24, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon would very much like one of the magical crossbow and some bolts.

Other than this, he will also sleep until his watch.

If Finn approaches Radoon about his questions, Radoon will take him to the captain and gather the others and have a sit down and explain the situation and purpose of this journey.


----------



## Erland (Jun 25, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				SirCaith said:
			
		

> Finn has spent the night helping with repairs and doing what he can for the injured.  He will stand his watch, as Marienna has gone to rest.  As soon as he is relieved, he will head for his hammock, planning on sleeping for at least eight to ten hours.
> 
> "Captain, your cover story?  Are we something more than just another trader in the Marin fleet?  I signed on, trusting in Mister Radoon and Master Terry.  If we are involved in something more, I would appreciate knowing what.  I will not rescind my word in signing the articles, but it would prevent me from being surprised so much the next time.  I asked about spies on board before our visitors came calling when the situation developed below decks, but no one ever answered me.  We are away from prying ears now, might I know what we are about?"




"Pardon me; I'd intended to fill you in, before we were so rudely interrupted.  Surely you've realized by now that the 'Bedsheet is not 'just another trader'?

Have you heard of the loss of the Lorrainna Fare?  Master Marin's son Allois was captain of the ship at the time.  Master Marin was able to discover that Allois is still alive, or was when we left Cambre, and being held at Mermaid's Rest.  In a nutshell, we are a rescue mission.

We're enroute to Mermaid's Rest where we plan to pose as a crew looking for a 'special' cargo.  That's why we stopped at Axiopolis; to get cash to fund our story.  After all, it would be foolish to try to talk our way in to Allois Marin's captors using letters of credit signed by Master Marin."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

The weather is fair and the winds favorable in the aftermath of the rain and the battle. After a day filled with both rest and hard work the ship is as sound as before. With a couple of days rest under a healer's care and a few more spells everyone is returned to full health. The crew takes to their arms drills with a bit more enthusiam after the battle, and you expect them to fight with greater skill the next time you sail into dangerous waters. Soon you find yourselves on the eve of your arrival at Mermaid's rest. You've seen a few distant ships on the horizon, but for the most part the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' has sailed alone. 

For Rook only [sblock]The doldrums that decended on Rook in the aftermath of his brush with the true song take a couple of days to fade. He takes little food for a day and then finds himself with a huge appetite the next day. All seems drab and colorless for a while and then the world takes on a new vibrance with a range of color and detail he had never noticed before. Finally, he seems to be his normal self again, but at some level there is a small sense of emptyness within him that cannot be filled within the realm of normal existence.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2005)

OOC: Please see the out of character thread for a little business. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2357290#post2357290


----------



## SirCaith (Jun 28, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Erland said:
			
		

> "Pardon me; I'd intended to fill you in, before we were so rudely interrupted. Surely you've realized by now that the 'Bedsheet is not 'just another trader'?
> 
> Have you heard of the loss of the Lorrainna Fare? Master Marin's son Allois was captain of the ship at the time. Master Marin was able to discover that Allois is still alive, or was when we left Cambre, and being held at Mermaid's Rest. In a nutshell, we are a rescue mission.
> 
> We're enroute to Mermaid's Rest where we plan to pose as a crew looking for a 'special' cargo. That's why we stopped at Axiopolis; to get cash to fund our story. After all, it would be foolish to try to talk our way in to Allois Marin's captors using letters of credit signed by Master Marin."




"Thank you, Captain. Yes, I did realize we were more than just a simple Marin trader after about an hour on board yesterday. The crew was much to eager about their mission, even though none would tell me what it was. I have no qualms about supporting such a cause."

"But if you intend to fool the hardcases at Mermaid's Rest, some additional subterfuge will be needed. The crew will either have to stay on board, which will attract attention, or have it impressed upon them that they need to forget they have ever served in the Marin fleet in the last ten years. This fight has helped give the 'Sheet the disreputable look we will need, but we must tell the crew not to overdo cleaning up after the repairs. And most definitely, Master Terry cannot be seen while in port there. His reputation as Honager Marin's second would give us away quicker than a shark reacts to chum."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Approaching Mermaids Rest*

OOC: You are approaching 'Mermaid's Rest' and should arrive around mid day tomorrow. I will logically enough post said arrival at that time, so discuss any plans as well. I still need a feedback post from Mike L. If I get such an email I'll try to get more exp. out tonight in case there is some leveling up to do. Marinna has some skill with magic items and will study items as requested.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

There is a quiet tension about the ship as evening falls. Everyone knows that tomorrow the real work will begin. The somberness of the memorial ceremony for the two lost crewmen has not faded. It has brought a grim determination to the crew. With sunset the wind falls off and it is a testament the skill of the captain and crew that the ship makes any headway at all. 

OOC: Any special precautions or instructions to the crew before tomorrows arrival?


----------



## Erland (Jun 30, 2005)

*Morwyn*

I want to 'play up' the battle damage to the ship.  Maybe burn some tarry rope to emphasize the smoke damage and imply more of a fire, that sort of thing.  Mainly, I'm looking for an excuse to keep the crew on board ship and away from locals.  

I'll talk to the crew as we work, and share that I'm not distrusting of the men (and women) and I know they're all committed to our cause, but that it would be easy to let the wrong thing slip.  I don't even trust myself to keep up the facade for long; my best option is to keep my mouth shut and let someone else lead the investigation.

As for the magic items, the pearl earrings should be the first thing we try to figure out; they're probably all the same, so that gives us the most bang for our buck.  After that, maybe the potions, ring, weapons, lenses, and holy symbol, in that order?  I think the holy symbol should definitely be left for last, as it's the object we're least likely to get any use from.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'*

Marienna examines the Pearl earings and says that they appear to be some sort of communication magic. She cannot completely divine their purpose, but suspects that some component is missing to fully realize their magic.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Sorry, I am leaving town, going to Montana for my cousin's wedding.  Will be back Monday.  Scott, play my character, however you see fit.

Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

OOC: Mike, have a good trip, hope you get there in time for the batchelor party! I'll take care of Radoon in your absence.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2005)

*Arrival at Mermaid's Rest*

The final leg of the trip takes a little longer than expected due to unfavorable winds and a slight error in the charts. Eventually, in the late afternoon, a collections of boats becomes visible on the horizon. As you get closer it begins to look more like a scrap heap. All manor of boats are grouped together here, barges, ships, and boats. The boats are arranged in circles radiating outward. Most boats sport colorful awnings to provide shade and catch rain. Some are in pretty poor shape and you are amazed they still float. Some have obviously been here a long time and might not be able to move anymore. Some carry banners or signs indicating that they are taverns, inns, casinos, and other less savory businesses. The place is a bustle of activity and cooking smells. Surprisingly, some areas are surounded by floating walls making small isolated enclaves of isolated boats within the larger city. A small fleet of fishing boats can be seem all around the Rest catching food for the inhabitants. The visiting boats are arranged end to end in long strings connected by floating bridges made of planks over casks. The next available spot is behind a long ship of Bastiander origin.


----------



## Erland (Jul 1, 2005)

*Morwyn*

We'll make our way to the space by the Bastiander long ship, following whatever ettiquette is appropriate.

I'll get the crew started on their repairs, with the reminder not to be too efficient or professional.

Once that's done, we can start exploring.  Does anyone object to me taking the magic trident and magic crossbow while I do my underwater recon?


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 1, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn ascends to the crows nest with a 'glass to examine the floating island fleet.  He looks for any ships that he personally recognizes, or for any that he has heard a good description.  He also tries to get a count of ships, and their probable point of origin.  He will also note any ships that might have a problem with an Imperial ship and those that might be sympathetic or open to an alliance in a time of need.  He will pay especially close attention to the ships within the walled areas.  All this intelligence he will bring to Captain Morwyn's attention as seems appropriate.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2005)

*Mermaid's Rest*

The Bastiander ship is large and solid looking, but to eyes of a sailor it is clearly inferior to the ships of the empire. You'd be afraid to sail all the way to the far deserts of Bastiander in such a ship. It is quiet except for a couple of tough looking Gnolls standing guard on the ramp leading past the ship and a couple more aloft keeping an eye out. Clearly, they don't feel entirely safe in such a place.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2005)

*The View from Above*

For Finn Hunter only [sblock]The ships and boats are two numerous to count. More than a hundred and fifty ships or barges are here and at least that number of small boats, many moving about the fringes, are here. The first thing you notice is that a surprising number of expensive yachts are present. More than a dozen--not the sort of boats you'd expect in such a place. Any of them would make a wonderful prize for the cutthroats, thieves and pirates here. Most are not flying any insignia and have the names covered either with subtlety or obviously. All have guards posted, and some of those are unusual. One large yacht in particular catches your eye both because of its appearance and because you've seen it before. The ship is the 'Dragonheart Clipper' and it belongs to a mysterious figure known as the Sea Sorcerer. A Mage Lord and Crewe leader of considerable power and fabulous wealth. His Crewe has a fleet numbering in the hundreds. The yacht is an amazing boat currently the great lateen sails are covered in magically projected images of cavorting Mermaids. The quarterdeck supports a large pool where a party seems to be going on with musicians playing on the main deck. The guards for this ship include a pair of elementals, one water and one fire. Such a mysterious and powerful figure would have little to gain from aiding you if trouble starts. Soon you spy a large barge that explains the yachts. It is flying a flag in the shape of an inverted triangle with a black infinity symbol in the center. The flag is mixed in with other pennants with no obvious meaning. The level of the flag suggests that two days hence a Masque will be held on the barge, which has an enclosed cabin filling nearly the entire barge and at least two stories high. Given the type of ships present it will be no ordinary Masque, but one that attracts the elite.  

It is notable that there are no ships of recognizable fleets or companies here with the possible exception of the yachts. The ships here are various sorts of gypsy and tramp freighters or boats converted to a commercial purpose such as restaurants, bars, and inns. Some of the ships must be pirates or smugglers as well, but it would be hard to prove. You recognize a handful of ships, but don’t know a lot about them. Only one brings a smile to Finn’s face--the ‘Lady in White.’ This old ship has been sailing under her Captain Genevieve de Grassie for as long as Finn has been alive. Some of her exploits are legendary. Finn met the captain once in connection with his work she made a strong impression on him. With luck the tail of Marin and Son’s woes would motivate her to help your cause. The walled enclaves are well concealed by the walls and carefully placed awnings making it nearly impossible to determine what is happening within them. Several other ships are undergoing various levels of repair and maintenance. It is unlikely the bedsheet’s repairs will be seen as extraordinary. A few boats here have signs offering parts and repairs. 

Does that cover everything?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Scott -- I'll be out of touch until at least Sunday night, possibly Monday sometime.  Take care of Rook for me, if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Scott, never mind about taking care of Rook for me -- looks like he didn't miss much after all!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC: Um yeah, where the heck is everybody? No one has objected to Morwyn's suggestion that he take the trident and crossbow for an underwater scouting mission. I think we can take that as a tacit 'go for it'. Do you wish to go as soon as you arrive or wait?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook has no objections to Morwyn taking the trident or crossbow, either for his recon or on a more permanent basis (I've always thought the trident was a cool weapon -- it'd be good to see a party member using one!)


----------



## Erland (Jul 6, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Because of the time, I think that I'll wait until full dark to do my recon.  It'll take longer because I'll only have 60' visibility, but I won't be affected by odd late-afternoon shadows, either.

(OOC: If I'd known how lousy my damage rolls were going to turn out, I'd not have taken the feat for the Dwarven axe, and taken a trident from the beginning.

BTW, even if I hadn't gotten the prodding from the DM, I was planning to wait til this morning to post, to give everyone a chance to chime in.)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC: "how lousy my damage rolls were going to turn out" DM scratches his head pondering the huge pile of dead Sahaugin with Morwyn's name on it.   

Yeah, I maybe I jumped the gun a bit, but I'd really like to get things moving again. Hopefully, Mike L. will drop me a note with his take on the posting so I can issue the rest of the experience points soon. I was hopeful that most of you would level up before entering Mermaid's Rest.


----------



## Erland (Jul 7, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: "how lousy my damage rolls were going to turn out" DM scratches his head pondering the huge pile of dead Sahaugin with Morwyn's name on it.




OOC: Sure, I did a lot of damage, but it mostly from my bonuses.  I haven't looked back at all the posts, but at Invisible Castle in the last 20 die rolls, I rolled axe damage (1D10) five times with results of 3, 1, 3, 1, and 5.  Didn't break the bottom half once, and 40% were the lowest possible result.


----------



## Erland (Jul 7, 2005)

*Morwyn*

Unless someone (like maybe Finn -- wink wink, nudge nudge) has something to add, I'll get a few hours of sleep before I recon the area.  First thing, though, I want to record our arrival in the ship's log.


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 7, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC:  Sorry guys, alot of info to parse and rephrase, that and I am a little bit busy at my new job.  Back to our regularly scheduled gaming.

Finn slides down a line, landing lightly on the quarterdeck.  He approaches the Morwyn to report upon what he was able to observe.

"Captain, I took the liberty of giving the flotsam we sailing towards a once over, looking for a count of how many keelhaul-worthy buggers and possible friends were awaiting us.  I thought you would want to know the important points."

"The ships and boats are too numerous to count. More than a hundred and fifty ships or barges are here and at least that number of small boats, many moving about the fringes. There are a surprising number of expensive yachts are present. More than a dozen--not the sort of boats you'd expect here. Any of them would make a wonderful prize for the cutthroats, thieves and pirates here. Most are not flying any insignia and have the names covered somehow. All have guards posted, and some of those are unusual." 

"One large yacht in particular caught my eye. The ship is the 'Dragonheart Clipper' and it belongs to the Sea Sorcerer, a Mage Lord and Crewe leader of considerable power and fabulous wealth. His Crewe has a fleet numbering in the hundreds. The yacht is an amazing boat, currently the great lateen sails are covered in magically projected images of cavorting Mermaids. The quarterdeck supports a large pool where a party seems to be going on with musicians playing on the main deck. The guards for this ship include a pair of elementals, one water and one fire. He would have little to gain from aiding us if trouble starts. "

"I soon spied a large barge that explains the yachts. It is flying a flag in the shape of an inverted triangle with a black infinity symbol in the center. The flag is mixed in with other pennants with no obvious meaning. The level of the flag suggests that two days hence a Masque will be held on the barge, which has an enclosed cabin filling nearly the entire barge and at least two stories high. Given the type of ships present it will be no ordinary Masque, but one that attracts the elite. "

"There are no ships of recognizable fleets or companies here with the possible exception of the yachts. The ships here are various sorts of gypsy and tramp freighters or boats converted to a commercial purpose such as restaurants, bars, and inns. Some of the ships must be pirates or smugglers as well, but it would be hard to prove. I recognized a handful of ships, but don’t know a lot about them. "

"There is one that might be important to us--the ‘Lady in White.’ I have met Captain Genevieve de Grassie once, ands he left a lasting impression. Some of her exploits are legendary. With luck the tale of Marin and Son’s woes might persuade her to help us in a time of need."

"The walled enclaves are well concealed by the walls and carefully placed awnings making it nearly impossible to determine what is happening within them. Several other ships are undergoing various levels of repair and maintenance. There are a few boats that have signs offering parts and repairs. "


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 7, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon has no objection to any crew member having any of the gear if they want, this includes all the crew, Radoon would like a crossbow.

He will make rounds to the crew to be sure there are no "hard feelings" about asking them to remain on ship.  He knows it's been a long voyage and we have experienced losses.  If he finds any crew member that really needs R&R, Radoon will ask the capt if he can accompany them to the bar for a few hours to get them drunk enough to bring them back on board and let them pass out.  If all are OK with what we think is best, all the better.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2005)

*Mermaid's Rest*

Radoon finds that the crew, while not pleased at being kept aboard are highly motivated to do what is best for the mission. The sights of bars, casinos, brothels and resturants has several of the crew looking longingly, so the restriction may begin to wear on the men as time goes on. On hearing your suggestion to the Captain, Marienna, who looks pretty worn from all the healer's work she has been doing says, "That's a shore party I wouldn't mind joining."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2005)

*At Mermaid's Rest*

As the day goes on the crew reports seeing a couple of merchant men with very nervious looking crews arrive to unload cases of wine and spirits and crates of food. The stuff mostly seems to be going to the barge Finn identified as posting the Masque flag, though some seems to be going to the yachts as well. It is also noted that people seem to be taking a look at the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' as well.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2005)

*At Mermaid's Rest, avian visitors*

Just a dusk, a cry goes up from the crows nest. A pair of strangely colored whispy pelicans have been sighted coming at the 'Rumpled Bedsheet'. One lands at Rook's Feet the other makes its way through a window to land next to Captain Morwyn, squaking to awaken him from his nap. Both birds regergitate their bundles and then vanish back into whatever magical place they were summoned from. 

For Rook only [sblock]I included the contents of your bundle in the email I sent you about experience points for my convinence.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Jul 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon has no objection to any crew member having any of the gear if they want, this includes all the crew, Radoon would like a crossbow.
> 
> He will make rounds to the crew to be sure there are no "hard feelings" about asking them to remain on ship.  He knows it's been a long voyage and we have experienced losses.  If he finds any crew member that really needs R&R, Radoon will ask the capt if he can accompany them to the bar for a few hours to get them drunk enough to bring them back on board and let them pass out.  If all are OK with what we think is best, all the better.




It's not so much that Morwyn wants the magic crossbow, just figuring that while he's doing the recon he's the one most likely to need a magic underwater missile weapon.  I think that permanent distribution should wait 'til we figure out what everything is, just so no-one (ie. me  ) can complain about their lot afterwards.

As for chaperoning crew members to a bar, "How about if we bring the bar to us?  You could go out and purchase some 'supplies' and bring them back here for all the crew to enjoy without worrying about possibly letting something slip - that way they can really relax.  Sorry about the brothels, that'll have to wait for our triumphant return to Cambre.

Considering what a good job Marienna did provisioning us, you could take her with you.  Maybe there's still enough food in Mermaid's Rest that our amazing Mrs. Abelard could prepare a good meal for everyone as well.  I'd say to take Mrs. Abelard with you, but I doubt that she's willing to let her son out of her sight at the moment and it's probably best not to send too many people.

I suspect that you'll have to try a number of places to gather enough, and the price'll be fairly steep, what with the upcoming Masque.  Of course, that should give you, as well as Mr. Rook and Mr. Hunter if they're willing, an excellent opportunity to 'cast a line' and see what fish we can reel in, as it were.  You can let word 'slip' that we lost our previous cargo due to fire, smoke, and water damage, and that we're rewarding the surviving crew for fighting off rivals, revenuers, marines, whatever seems appropriate."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

*Mermaid's Rest*

For Captain Morwyn only [sblock]The bundle presented by the pelican sending contains a letter from Captain Marin and a brown leather bag not unlike the ones given to Rook and Radoon by the Captain at the start of your mission. The letter, in Captain Marin's hand, reads as follows:

Captain Morwyn,

I congratulate you and your team on making Mermaid's Rest. I am informed by my diviners that as off noon today Allois was alive, but weak and still in the area of Mermaid's Rest. I am aware that their has been a change in the makeup of the team. Please invite Finn Hunter into the team in my name. The bag is for him and contains a bank draft in the amount of 3000 gp as well as some other toys. I wish you luck and the blessing of the God's as you continue your mission. Keep me informed of your progress via the log. 

Captain Honager Marin
Marin and Son, Cambre
[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Jul 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*

After I read Master Marin's missive, I'll step outside and flag down a sailor.  "Please pass the word for Mr. Hunter to see me at his convenience.  Master Marin's sent him a package.

You can also spread the word that Allois Marin is still alive and nearby."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

*At Mermaid's Rest*

News of Allois' status and proximity seems to send a wave of energy and excitement through the crew. Some of them even take up a sea shanty as they 'work' at repairing the ship. The mood is contagous and everyone seems to be laughing or at least smiling.


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 8, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn had been helping with the replacement of some rigging damaged in the fight when he receives word of the captain's request.  Once the main sheet is in place, and the crew no longer needs is help, he goes to the captain's quarters.  He knocks, and after waiting for Morwyn to acknowledge the knock, he steps inside.

"You sent for me, Captain?"


----------



## Erland (Jul 8, 2005)

*Morwyn*

"Yes Mr. Hunter, I've received a dispatch from Master Marin.  He instructs me to officially extend his invitation to join our mission.  Along with that was this bag and it's contents."  <Handing over the items>  "If the experience of myself and our other comrades is any indication, I think you'll be pleased and impressed with Master Marin's generousity."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*



			
				Erland said:
			
		

> It's not so much that Morwyn wants the magic crossbow, just figuring that while he's doing the recon he's the one most likely to need a magic underwater missile weapon.  I think that permanent distribution should wait 'til we figure out what everything is, just so no-one (ie. me  ) can complain about their lot afterwards.
> 
> As for chaperoning crew members to a bar, "How about if we bring the bar to us?  You could go out and purchase some 'supplies' and bring them back here for all the crew to enjoy without worrying about possibly letting something slip - that way they can really relax.  Sorry about the brothels, that'll have to wait for our triumphant return to Cambre.
> 
> ...




"That *IS* an excellent idea, cap'in."  

Radoon goes and gathers M. (when he asks M., he will mention her last comment and mention, "you are the sailor, nice to have commonalities with another crew member,   ) Rook and Fin to see if the'd like to go with me and to check out some of mermaid's rest and gather various liquors and a keg.  As we do this, I will indeed use the story of rewarding our crew for the superb job they did during the battle and subsequent fires.

As we leave the boat, I will make every effort to take in everything and take note of the people we see.  Stop in/on several boats/shops and see what types of places are here.  Also looking for a physic to see what they see in my future, hoping they may give us an idea of where our cargo may be.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

For Finn Hunter only assuming he opens the bag [sblock]The flap is held down by a lace. On the flap is a tooled emblem of a cresting wave. The bag has another tightly laced opening under the flap and you suspect that the bag would do an admirable job of keeping the contents dry if properly laced even in rough seas and spray. The bag contains an odd shaped sheathed dagger, a letter in an evelope, a money pouch with a piece of jewelry held to it by a couple of stitches, a silver flask in a leather belt case. Some magic cast on the bag at its packing reveals the nature of the contents to Finn. The knowledge just springs to mind in a way that is harmless, but disconcerting none the less. The flask is filled with a good spiced rum, but it has another function. When a ring around the neck is twisted an extra dose can be added to the liquid being poured, currently the flask is loaded with three doses of an alchemical compound that loosens the tongue. The victom must make a DC:16 fortitude save or is an a -3 on will saves, and checks to resist bluff, intimidate and diplomacy checks. The mechanism is such that one can pour a safe drink for himself, twist the ring and pass the flask to someone else who will then pour a tainted drink for themselves. The dose is delivered even when drinking directly from the flask. The dagger is most unusual in design; the hilt has a heavy basket guard with raised studs that would be effective in defense or for punching as a non-lethal weapon. The twin blades are intertwined--one a shiny silver and the other a dull treated blue. (Think of a soft serve ice cream cone mixing chocolate and vanilla swirl.) The points diverge slightly ending about the width of a woman's least finger apart. The blade has no edge being suited only to fighting with the point. The hilt is studded with a polished piece of amber in which a small dragonfly is trapped. The blades are alchemical silver and cold iron and the weapon is enchanted to be +2 to hit and damage. It is well made and superbly balanced, perhaps as well as any weapon you have ever held. The hilt is studded with a large aquamarine over which a silver filegree in the shape of a cresting wave has been laid. However, the weapon is large for a dagger and heavy due to the twin blades and thick hilt guard making it somewhat awkward to use. (-1 to hit unless you take an exotic weapon proficiency to learn to fight with it.) Because of its size the dagger is able to deal considerable damage for a dagger (1d4+1). The stout construction of the guard and blade allow the weapon to be used purely for defense as a sort of shield. (+2 to AC if used as a buckler--you must be able to use shields or take the exotic weapon proficiency to use it this way.) The jewelry is a set with a blue stone and inlayed with a tiny Marin and son twin sail emblem that can only be seen on close inspection. There are three other crystals set in a pattern about the blue stone on silver wires. The piece serves as a Cognizance Crystal with 7 power points and also allows the wielder to use the Empathy Psionic Power twice a day at 3rd level at no cost. The pouch has an emblem of crossed cannons on it. It contains an extra dimentional space similar to a bag of holding, but specifically made to hold wooden quick loaders containing a powder charge, wadding and ball sized for a pistol. There are 20 such holders and they may be refilled. Because they are safely held in an extradimetional space they are not subject to critical mass as well as damp or fire that the owner may be exposed to. The coin pouch contains 3 pearls worth 100 gp each, assorted lessor gems worth a total of 100 gp and 50 gp in assorted coins. The potions bottles contain doses of Cure Moderate Wounds.[/sblock]

The letter [sblock]The letter is on Marin and Son stationary and says:

Mr. Hunter,

Welcome aboard. I'm sorry that I did not get a chance to speak to you personally. I am acquainted with Captain Burgess of the Redoutable and she speaks very highly of you. Your compainions aboard the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' tell me you performed admirably during the battle with the Sahaugin. I felt you deserved to be a proper member of the crew and afforded the same benefits I extended to the others for undertaking this mission. Please help me recover my son and accept these gifts and the enclosed letter of credit as payment for your services. An additional reward will be forthcoming after the rescue. Again thank you for your help and I look forward to meeting you. 

Captain Honager Marin
Marin and Sons, Cambre

Also in the envelop is a letter of credit in the amount of 3000 gp. 

You note that both the bag and the dagger have a logo of a cresting wave on them. While not exactly like the symbol used by the Imperial Family of Waveborn, it is similar enough to make you wonder if Captain Marin is aware of your other affiation.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 8, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn takes the bag and letter.  "Thank you, Captain.  I signed on expect the normal generous wage Captain Marin is famous for giving his crews.  This seems to be an added bonus."

After reading the letter and examining the contents of the bag, Finn is visibly surprised.  With an almost reverent tone to his voice, he adds, "Indeed, Captain Marin is a very generous, and insightful, man.  His gifts are much more than a simple seaman would ever expect from another employer.  I'm honored to be serving on one of his ships.  Now, Captain, unless you have some other task for me at this time, I believe Mr. Radoon was wanting me to assist him in on a supply party into our colorful port.  By your leave, Captain?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Radoon goes and gathers M. (when he asks M., he will mention her last comment and mention, "you are the sailor, nice to have commonalities with another crew member,   ) Rook and Fin to see if the'd like to go with me and to check out some of mermaid's rest and gather various liquors and a keg.





OOC: Some good ideas there, I'll wait until Rook chimes in to respond.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook would indeed like to accompany Radoon, Marienna, and Fin on a shore excursion.  He'll keep a weather eye out for anyone he may have met (friend or foe) on any of his previous scouting excursions.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2005)

*Shore Party*

The shore party of Radoon, Rook, Marienna and Finn leaves the 'Rumpled Bedsheet' just after dark. The ship made 'island' of Mermaid's Rest seems to be coming alive as the sun goes down and the air cools. Most of the fishing boats seem to heading in, but there seems to some who prefer to work at night. As you pass the 'Balrocc Tolar', a great ship from far Bastiander the Gnolls on guard seem to follow you every step. They seem a very serious and able lot. The next boat you pass is modest yacht that seems all closed up. Soon you are off the extended 'pier' for visiting ships and into the maze of gangways and floating bridges that serve as the 'streets' of this strange city. Soon you come to Salty Bill's tavern. A rotting hulk that might have been a warship two hundred years ago. It lists about 10 degrees to port and several empty casks have been secured to that side to keep it upright. The sails have been replaced with a couple of canvas bladed fans 10 feet across that catch the wind to power pumps to keep up with the incoming water. Most of the interior of the boat has been removed and replaced with one large room. A few upper cabins remain, presumably as living quarters for the owner. A large bar runs down the side of the room that would look appropriate in any big city tavern, but seems odd in the guts of this perpertually sinking old wreck. The walls are decorted with stuffed birds and sea life suggesting that "Bill" is an amature taxidermist of some skill. There are perhaps 10 patrons here getting started on the evenings drinking. All are bristling with weapons and most have at least some armor. Their eyes take in Marienna and your weapons as you enter. A couple of rough looking barmaids with large daggers on their hips serve the patrons. Behind the bar a large mirror with a pronounce crack in it refects the dim light through a variety of liquor bottles and a half dozen kegs are on stands and tapped. Several large axes hang on the wall as well, such that one will be in easy reach where ever the barman stands. Said barman is a large man with a shaved head and few teeth who grins in welcome as you enter his establishment. "Welcome to my place, I'm Salty Bill. What are you drinking tonight?"


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 9, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

For the DM only
[sblock] Scott, Give Bill and some of the barmaids some Telempathic projection.  Best to ensure a good reception while in here.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

For Finn only [sblock]The barman's gap toothed grin seems to widen and one of the barmaids wanders over.[/sblock]

A barmaid asks if you all would like a table, but she seems to be focusing on Finn.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 12, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will make his way to the table she ushers us to and say, "let's begin with a round of whiskey."

Guys - work is killing me this week.  My posts may be erratic, sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Sorry I've not been posting - Caroline's been in the hospital with an abcess/staff infection, so we've been a little preoccupied.  I'll get back into it as soon as I can.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

You are shown to a reasonably clean table and the barmaid brings a round of very small shot glasses for 2 silver each. The barmaid lingers over Finn just a bit, placing a hand on his shoulder as she puts the tray of shooters on the table. Most places 2 silver would get you a pitcher of common wine. However, the quality of the whiskey isn't bad and is undiluted, perhaps owing to the fact that fresh water is hard to come by in Mermaid's Rest. The other patrons go back to their drinks and low conversations. There seem to be three seperate groups in the room and despite the greeting from Salty Bill it isn't a very social place. Soon the whiskey is gone and Marienna, after expending considerable effort to get the Barmaid to stop staring at Finn and pay attention to her asks, "that green glass bottle above the bar, is that Barrier Island Grog?" Getting an accent Marienna requests a round of that, which sets her back 2 gold pieces. The barman simply comes over and fills the shooters already in front of you from the rough glass bottle. It is crudely made and contrasts with most of the fine bottles on display. It has no label. The rich slightly greenish liquid smells very potent. A lemon only slightly past it's prime is cut into four slices and placed before you. Marienna stands and takes the shot glass in one hand and the lemon slice in the other. She utters the traditional toast for this beverage with mock solemnaty. "Whatever doesn't kill us makes us stronger,"  and tosses down the liquor and follows it closely with the lemon slice. The liguid burns like the devils' own fire going down. 

For those who choose to drink please make a fortitude save and read the spoiler appropriate to your roll. Feel free to post your character's reactions to the stuff. 

Natural one [sblock]Your vision goes dark and you eyes and nose are running. You feel a shape kick to the backside and then realize you have fallen to the floor, and you don't think you can get up. You take 2d10 non-leathal damage and a -6 to dex. for one hour.[/sblock] 

2-10 [sblock]Your vision blurs with tears and your tongue seems to swell to twice its normal size, which is a good thing, because otherwise you'd hurl up your lungs. Take 1d4 non-leathal damage and a minus two to all skill checks for the next hour. You are unsteady on your feet and the room is spinning minus -2 to dex for 10 minutes. Marienna is no longer one of your favorite people.[/sblock] 

11-14 [sblock]The fire of the liquid going down makes you gasp for breath and you feel the room begin to spin. For a brief instant of panic you think the old ship has rolled onto its side in the water, but once you place a steadying hand on the table things are a little better. -2 to dex for 5 minutes.[/sblock]

15-18 [sblock]After the initial burn this stuff isn't so bad, it reminds you of licorise and rosemary. The room is spinning just a little bit with a pleasant buzz. You feel really good. -1 to all skill checks for 15 minutes, but +2  to con. for the same 15 minutes. You sorta feel like dancing.[/sblock] 

19+ [sblock]That stuff is a little firey, but not bad. It makes you feel just a tad light headed, but also really good +2 to Con for 30 minutes. You feel like being active. Its really too bad there isn't a band or at least a bard with a lively tune. Perhaps you should start singing and everyone could join in and then you could dance. You feel your toe start tapping of its own accord. Really the people in this place seem like nice fellows. Ignoring the bad teeth, broken nose and prison tattoos that one barmaid is kinda hot...[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

Salty Bill is grinning wide enough to show all 9 of his remaining teeth. "Well I must say that it is a pleasure to get customers who appreciate the rarer spirits." He holds up a couple of very odd bottles, "I have some Feywine brought back from a raid on Elven lands last winter and a vintage Gnomish Rum that you'll find amusing." The Feywine is in a long thin round bottle that bulges at the bottem and just below the neck; it seems to glow slightly with an inner light, while the other is octagonal and very dark with murky shapes or shadows within the glass. The barmaid leans over and fairly croons in Finn's ear, "I hear that Feywine is simply divine. I'd love to try a nip someday." Her breath is warm against his ear and her dark red braid draps over his shoulder.


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 12, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

With a look of semi-dread on his face, Finn contemplates the drink before him.  Then, screwing his courage to the sticking point, he stands, salutes Marienna, and replies "May your sails never be empty!" as he throws back the drink.

OOC:  Fortitude save (1d20+1=5)


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 12, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Salty Bill is grinning wide enough to show all 9 of his remaining teeth. "Well I must say that it is a pleasure to get customers who appreciate the rarer spirits." He holds up a couple of very odd bottles, "I have some Feywine brought back from a raid on Elven lands last winter and a vintage Gnomish Rum that you'll find amusing." The Feywine is in a long thin round bottle that bulges at the bottem and just below the neck; it seems to glow slightly with an inner light, while the other is octagonal and very dark with murky shapes or shadows within the glass. The barmaid leans over and fairly croons in Finn's ear, "I hear that Feywine is simply divine. I'd love to try a nip someday." Her breath is warm against his ear and her dark red braid draps over his shoulder.




WIth a bleary grin, and a suddenly discovered brogue to his voice, Finn pats the barmaid's hand with his right hand. "Certainly, me darling! A truly capital idea. Bill, some of both for my fine friends. A toast, to the lovely ladies amongst us, may your admirers always lay at your feet!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

Marienna takes her seat after the toast her cheeks slightly flushed and her eyes perhaps a little glazed. Her tongue flicks out to retrive a drop of the greenish liquor. "Wow, that's some stuff eh? She seems to be having a little trouble sitting up in her chair and leans on Radoon her shoulder to his and a hand on the back of his chair."  At Finn's offer her eyes light up, "Yes, I've heard Feywine is marvelous, but that Gnome rum is a new one on me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook watches Finn carefully, then deliberately stands and raises his glass in a toast and downs his drink.  He sways gently from side to side, then staggers and almost falls, saving his tailbone by expediently hooking his chair with a foot and yanking it under his buttocks as he plunges toward the ground.

"Good stuff!" he wheezes.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will look at M. and shoot the drink,  roll of http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=116275

"Mmm, not bad, but I think it's time for something a bit more for a sailor's pallet."

He will then take M. and proceed to right her from the lean and stand her up and start dancing, presumably to the music in his head.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

Bill now very pleased to be unloading some very expensive liquor on his new guests brings out clean glasses, small cordials with short stems and appearently even made of crystal. He carefully pours the Feywine into a glass for each of you and the barmaid at Finn's side. Marienna dances with Radoon for a moment swaying slightly to music only they can hear. When Salty Bill comes over with glasses of the Feywine for each of them she stops and turns to face him. Bill collects 5 gold from Finn and pours himself a shot of whiskey, he raises a glass to you all, "To my favorite customers,"  and tosses it down. The little cordial glasses of Feywine are a very pale yellow color not unlike a fine chardonay, but they seem to glow with moonlight. 

For those who drink the Feywine [sblock]The Feywine is surprising and perhaps disappointing. It is sweet and and crisp with a hint of strange flavors. It is unlike any wine you have ever tasted. It doesn't contain nearly as much alcohol as the previous drinks and so goes down smoothly, adding little to the currently level of intoxication. Roll will saves and consult the appropriate entry below.[/sblock]

Natural one [sblock]The daught has a somnambulent effect on you. Soon you are sleeping peacefully on the floor dreaming of strange lands with huge trees towering over you and light ethereal music.[/sblock]

2-10 [sblock]The sweetness of the wine is cloying and leaves your tongue feeling fuzzy. The sounds and lights of the room seem to dim and you are in a quiet place of contimplation where you have very profound thoughts. If others would simply listen you could solve all the world's problems. You have a deep understanding, but you are just too tired to share your answers right now. Maybe later after a nap. -4 to initiative, spot and listen checks for 1 hour.[/sblock]

11-14 [sblock]The wine is a little to sweet, but pleasant enough. You feel as if the cool glow of moonlight from the wine fills your being. It tingles in your extrimities just slightly. Your mind is seems to expand to take in the universe. You can focus one thing very clearly +2 on search checks or one profession or craft at a time, but you are less aware of everything else -2 on spot, listen and initiative for 20 min.[/sblock]

15-19 [sblock]The wine is very good with a sweetness that reminds you of a kiss. In fact your lips tingle as if you have been kissed. The world is a beautiful place, indeed you can see the beauty even in this dingy run down bar. Your companions look almost luminous as if filled with some inner light that makes them look like angels. -1 to resist bluff, gather information or diplomacy checks, but +2 to charisma for 15 min.[/sblock]

20+ [sblock]A wonderful feeling of well-being fills you. The air is sweet and smells of trees, pine, cedar and other aromatic woods. There is a soft glow of moonlight around everything and you feel as if all is right with the world. A pleasant tingling fills your being and you feel marvelously in tune with your body. +2 dex for one hour.[/sblock]

The barmaid and Marienna both look flushed and their pupils are dialated. Marienna turns to the barmaid, "It's true isn't it? You feel it too?" The other woman nods a smile speading on her lips and they both begin to giggle like school girls. Appearently the Feywine has an effect on the female anatomy that can't be felt by the rest of you. They seem to be enjoying the effect.


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 13, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn delicately sips the feywine, as such a fine beverage deserves.

OOC:will save (1d20+6=21)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2005)

For Finn Hunter [sblock]You dodged the bullet this time, but another round is coming![/sblock]

The barmaid returns to Finn's side a smile on her face. She sits close with a hand resting on Finn's knee.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook takes the Feywine in his mouth, swishes it 'round, and swallows it a bit at a time.

"That's quite nice, if a little sweet for my tastes!"

Rook rolls 1d20+2, getting [20,2] = (22) Will Save.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

Bill begins to fill the cordial glasses with the liquid from the shadowy bottle. 

OOC: Still waiting on Radoon's response before the next round is consumed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Scott, if you could play Rook tonight and tomorrow that would be appreciated -- we're going to the lake.  Be back Sunday AM.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2005)

OOC: Sure have a good trip.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 16, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will partake of the Feywine, he will never refuse alcohol, being the fine sailor he is.  Will save is

will save Feywine (1d20+4=16)

PS - Scott, you left off a few numbers on the effect of the feywine.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2005)

OOC: The chart above has been corrected. I left a '/' out of one of the sblock codes, so the information was hidden the previous block. Sorry, thanks for catching it.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

The cordial glasses stand before you again filled with a cloudy liquid. It smells vaguely of mushrooms and yeast. An odd beverage to be sure.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 17, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon is a bit suspicious of this one, remembering something in his past with mushrooms...
He will try and check salty Bill's intent with this one.

OCC - what would I roll, I do not seem to have anything close.  I will roll a d20

intent check (1d20=19)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2005)

OOC: You need sense motive. It is a Wisdom based skill, so if you don't have any ranks just add your Wis bonus.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2005)

OOC: I missed your dice roll earlier. 

Radoon observes the barkeep carefully, looking for any sign of his intent. He seems a greedy man eager to unload these very expensive liquors while he has willing patrons with appearently deep pockets. He doesn't seem to have a malicious intent, merely a strong desire to turn a profit on items his usual customers don't have the funds to afford. He doesn't know much about these liquors, being too cheap to try them himself. He's not above taking a few extra coins should you pass out from too much drink either.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

For those who decide to try the Gnomish Rum, it has a rich earthy bready taste not unlike some halfing ales, but with considerably more kick. It is thick slides down the throat with a not unpleasant burn. An odd sensation comes over you as the thick liquid flows into your stomach. It doesn't seem to stop there. The odd burning seems to move into your limbs one at a time and finally, the sensation reaches your brain. A shadow passes over your eyes. Roll a Will save and consult the following results.

Natural 1 [sblock]A sinking sensation in the pit of your stomach suggests sudden movement. As the shadow clears from your eyes, you realize that you have somehow been transported to a cave filled with leering demonic creatures. They seem to be reaching for you with their black talons intent on ripping you apart and eating you. The only way out of the cave seems to be a dark passage at the end of which you see a light. Roll initiative.[/sblock]

2-5 [sblock]With a rushing sound in your ears you realize that something is coming for you. A fearsome creature of spines and scales, teeth and claws is coming toward you its claws digging into the planking of the floor. The others seem distant and distracted, unable to see the threat that is upon you. Perhaps the liquor has dulled their senses, while making yours sharper. You must fight or be consumed.[/sblock]

6-10 [sblock]As the shadow clears from your eyes your vison more than clears. It expands to see a layer of reality previously unavailable to you. There is an aura around each of your companions and shadowy forms move about the room. They seem harmless, but some are frightening and you to watch them to make sure they don't attack. -2 on spot and listen checks as well as initiative for 30 min.[/sblock]

11-15 [sblock]As the clouds pass your eyes new images dance in your vision. The world takes on a new level of beauty. Images are crisp and marvelous. Your companions seem taller and more perfect. They virtually sparkle in the candle light.[/sblock]

16-19 [sblock]Your vision is enhanced and you can see details lost to you before. +1 to all spot and search checks for 30 minutes. You see your companions in a whole new light. Marienna's hair shines with a golden copper color and her eyes seem to engulf you. The barmaid's tattoos are vibrant and exotic seeming to move of their own accord drawing you in. She seems to glow with an inner radiance that makes her beautiful.[/sblock]

20 [sblock]As the clouds clear from your eyes, you realize that you can see magic all around you. The underlying magic of the universe is visible to you. You are under the effects of a detect magic spell for the next hour.[/sblock]

OOC: Those of you now into your fourth strong drink in less than 10 minutes are beginning to feel the effects of the alcohol. I'll leave it to your to role-play those effects rather than put them into mechanical terms.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

For Finn Hunter only [sblock]The barmaid gazes at your with dreamy eyes. She is sitting very close now and one finger is tracing the grove of your shirt collar. She whispers warmly in your ear. "You are so beautiful,"  she sighs heavily and continues, "That rum was nice, but I really liked the Feywine, I'd be ever so greatful if you'd buy me another, please."  Her lips almost kiss your ear as she says 'please' in a husky voice.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 18, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn rolls the glass of rum between his hands, watching how the smoky liquid clings to the sides.  After a moment, he brings the glass to his lips and slowly drains the glass.

OOC:(will save) (1d20+6=25)


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 18, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> For Finn Hunter only [sblock]The barmaid gazes at your with dreamy eyes. She is sitting very close now and one finger is tracing the grove of your shirt collar. She whispers warmly in your ear. "You are so beautiful," she sighs heavily and continues, "That rum was nice, but I really liked the Feywine, I'd be ever so greatful if you'd buy me another, please." Her lips almost kiss your ear as she says 'please' in a husky voice.[/sblock]




For the DM [sblock] So how does she appear now that I have detect magic vision?  [/sblock]

Finn traces the barmaid's jawline lightly with his finger tip.  "Yes, love, that will not be a problem.  We are having a party.  We're celebrating our ship and crew fighting off a Sahuagin attack.  Bill, another round of feywine for those who want it.  And we will also be looking for enough drink for a crew of 30 back aboard our ship. The captain wants to finish repairs before declaring liberty, but also wish to reward the crew.  We happen to be the supply party.  Grog and ale, that will be the ticket.  We want the crew of the Bedsheet to know that they are the best to be found this side of Davy Jones' Locker."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2005)

The barmaid kisses Finn's fingertip as it traces her jawline and looks at him with hooded eyes and a smile that suggests pleasures to come. Bill's eyes light up at the posibility of such a sale. "Of course sir I'll gather a few kegs of my best for your fine crew. Perhaps you'd like some food as well?" He pours a glass of Feywine for the barmaid and Marienna's glass also rises for a refill. She looks very glassey eye'd, but her hand is steady as the liquid is poured. 


For Finn Hunter [sblock]There is no magical artifice to the woman though the beverages you have consumed do seem to alter your vision. She is about 5'5" tall and slim. She is perhaps a couple of years older than Finn, but they have been hard years. Her hands are rough with labor and she has tattoos that suggest she spent some time in prison. A once broken nose and a couple of scars suggest that she has been in a fight or two. She has long very dark red hair worn in a tight braid that hands to mid back. Her check bones are sharp and her chin juts a little too much to be considered pretty. Her shape isn't bad, though you suspect that her attire in some way enhances bust and cleavage as she is rather thin for size in that area. Her eyes are amber and look like they have seen a lot. Currently, she glows with a pleasant inner light and seem quite beautiful. Her hair seems to have gems floating in it. She feels warm and pleasant sitting next to you. After the next round of Feywine she has a pleasant look of bliss on her face. Her hand continues to play about Finn's neckline and entertwine his hair.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 19, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

A warm smile drifts across Finn's lips.  "Ah, my sweet, 'tis my hubris you be stroking now.  Truly I would love to find a place to dally with you for a while, but duty calls as well.  Perchance, after we return with Bill's fine kegs to our ship, the captain will allow me to return in case we need additional supplies.  I just got this berth at our last port of call, I would not care to lose it so soon.  Although a lady as fine as yourself would be well worth the chance."  With this, he leans over to kiss first her hand, then her wrist, then drifts up to allow his lips to hover near her ear.  His whisper carries to her ears alone as he breathes, "Unless of course there is someplace near where we can continue this conversation more privately."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2005)

For Finn Hunter only [sblock]She responds favorably to your kiss and touch. She leans close her arms tight around your neck pressing close and whispers back, "I have a little cabin upstairs, but it is rather small and drab. There is a fine place just a few boats down with fine rooms and silk sheets." With that she slides her hands down to caress Finn's arms and look deep into his eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+2, getting [19,2] = (21) Will Save vs. Gnomish Rum


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2005)

For Rook only [sblock]Rook has remained reasonably uneffected by the liquors so far consumed, but he is intoxicated by the ordinary alcohol in those drinks. With his magically enhanced vision he can see the magic items posesed by his companions and anyone else he enounters.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 20, 2005)

*Rook*

For DM Only:

[sblock]In that case, take a good look at my compatriots, and around the room as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

For Rook only [sblock]The room and its patrons are largely lacking in magic. There is a scattering of items among the other patrons, perhaps two weapons, some armor and a couple of smaller items spread around the dozen or so people here. The exception is of course your own party. Finn's magic tends to look different from the others for some reason. You know it isn't the arcane magic you are familiar with and it doesn't have the distinctive look of divine magic either. 

OOC: Feel free to glance over their sheets for magic items, but you will not know the nature of them, only that they are magical.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon is still skeptical about the gnomish rum so he will pass on this one.  Also I am sure he notices M. is getting a bit  happy, so he will keep an eye on her and make sure she is not taken advantage of.  Radoon also knows he has a mission here... (1) to gather food and drink for the crew and get it back to the ship and (2) to find Marin's son.  He will aks the barkeep if there perchance is a fortune teller near here.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

In response to Radoon's question Bill scratches his bald pate for a moment and then says, "Yes, there are a few here abouts, but the one with the reputation for telling the most favorable fortunes is Clair Montane. However, the old crone Hrulda has the reputation for being the most accurate. Some fear her and call her a witch who curses people because she so often makes dire predictions that come true. I wonder about her though, in a place like this most of the people live dangerous and foolish lives. Is it any wonder that they so often end up dead, imprisoned or otherwise down on their luck?" He smiles and whispers conspiritatorily where only Radoon can hear.

For Radoon only [sblock]"You wonder about your future with the firey redheaded lass eh? I can tell she interests you. Buy her another round of Feywine and hope for the best. She seems to fancy you. A fortune teller might only tell you something that would distract you from a chance at happiness. Pursue the girl and forget about the future. The gods decreed your fate before you were born, why worry about it?"[/sblock]

Turning back to Finn, and obviously concerned he might loose a big customer, Bill adds, "I can sell you the beer and ale at say six 30 gallon kegs for 50 gold. A fair price in this place I assure you. I know a tender with a grill boat who can provide I fine meal of fresh caught fish and sea food along with rice or bean very resonably." He smiles and rubs his belly, "there is a baker who is quite good with sweets as well that could send some pastries over. If I arrange it I'm confident I can save you money and keep you away from the thieves and ratsellers. Have I not provided fine beverages to you all?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 21, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

To Bill - Where might I find Hrulda?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

"She works in the back of a little club called 'Fordam's Follie'. Make your way down this promanade to the second ring and go right. You'll see the big pink barge on your left. Go past the main entrance and you'll see a stair going up. She has an upper room there with a sign in the form of a mask with a third eye. I warn you sometimes what she says is hard news. Would you like another drink to prepare yourself?"


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 22, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Turning back to Finn, and obviously concerned he might loose a big customer, Bill adds, "I can sell you the beer and ale at say six 30 gallon kegs for 50 gold. A fair price in this place I assure you. I know a tender with a grill boat who can provide I fine meal of fresh caught fish and sea food along with rice or bean very resonably." He smiles and rubs his belly, "there is a baker who is quite good with sweets as well that could send some pastries over. If I arrange it I'm confident I can save you money and keep you away from the thieves and ratsellers. Have I not provided fine beverages to you all?"





With a sigh, Finn begins to release himself from the barmaid's arms. "Duty calls, love. But hold onto those thoughts for a moment, p'haps we might return to them as soon as business is done."  He gives her a light kiss on the lips.

"Bill, yes, you have provided us with fine beverages. I doubt I could find a better publican in Cambre, your generosity seems to hold no bounds. A fine party indeed all that sounds like. But with that much ale, I think we would not have a sober hand on the 'Sheet for the next three days, and we still have repairs to complete. How about three of your kegs, for 30 gold, plus the food you speak of, with you getting a commission from me of a silver for every gold we spend on the food. And to every able bodied man we need to shift this cargo back to the ship, I'll pay a gold piece."

"I know top quality foodstuffs may be in short supply what now, what with all the Krewes here right now. I foresee the masque being one to be remembered, what with the Sea Sorceror and the White Lady both here. But I will pay for what quality we can get, I'm sure our cook will appreciate a day or two of rest. Tell me, do you know which masters are throwing the masque?"


OOC: For the DM, in case you need some numbers to determine how much Bill or any other men in the tavern can or will tell me. (Gather Infomation) (1d20+11=30)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: I'll be out of touch until at least tomorrow late -- driving, grocery shopping, etc.  I think I've got the laptop set up to post from the Condo, so I'll return online when we get settled in.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

"Certainly I can fill your order and get the food arranged." He mops his brow obviously excited by this most profitable day. "As to that other matter, yes there has been some drain on local supplies, but I think the guest list will be fairly select and so they don't come down here so much for supplies. Most of it has been hauled in. I don't think anyone knows who will be hosting the Masque. That being said, I'm sure everyone and their dog has a theory. I say it is a guild or crewe. Only someone of a seafaring background would think to come here. The nobility would choose a landward site. Doesn't much matter, the locals aren't invited. I know a Masque is supposed to be all free wheeling, but I'll bet you golds to coppers that someone at the door will be turning away anyone not wearing an outfit that costs more than the net worth of any three resters."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will refrain from any more drink and help carry the foodstuffs and liquors to the ship when we the group departs.  He also wants to make sure M. is back onboard safely.  Once everything is on board, Radoon will celebrate witht he crew a bit and then as Rook to go with him to Madame's hose.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

Bill proceeds to gather the three kegs and comes up with three men to help with delivery. They one into a small boat and head for the 'Bedsheet'. I will take them three trips and perhaps 45 minutes to make the delivery. The little party starts to break up. Marienna, a big smile on her face walks with an arm around Radoon's back weaving slightly. 

For Finn only [sblock]Well, what will Finn do now with his new friend, Anorra the red-headed barmaid?[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 24, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Bill proceeds to gather the three kegs and comes up with three men to help with delivery. They one into a small boat and head for the 'Bedsheet'. I will take them three trips and perhaps 45 minutes to make the delivery. The little party starts to break up. Marienna, a big smile on her face walks with an arm around Radoon's back weaving slightly.
> 
> For Finn only [sblock]Well, what will Finn do now with his new friend, Anorra the red-headed barmaid?[/sblock]




For the DM [sblock]Why, with 45 minutes, much can be done.   [/sblock]

As Bill is preparing the order for the 'Sheet, Finn asks, "Bill, might you have another bottle of that Feywine? If so, I wish to purchase it and have it delivered to the "Lady in White" for Captain Genevive de Grasse, with the compliments of Mr. Hunter, a long-time admirer. It would be a honor if she would grant me a chance to speak with her on the morrow concerning affairs to our mutual benefit. I'm sure you have someone who can deliver the bottle, and if you have a piece of parchment, I can pen my compliments to the lady so that no one has to memorize my message."

As Radoon and Marienna leave to return to the 'Sheet, Finn will stay behind to settle up with Bill. He will return to the table to speak with Anorra.

For Anorra's ( and the DM's) ears. [sblock] "Now, my lovely lass, businees and duty are taken care of, and I believe we will have a short while to continue our discussion. Where was this place nearby with a large room and soft sheets?"[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 24, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Oh yes, Radoon will pay a fair share for the bill also, he would not want to leave it all to Finn.  After all is settled on ship, Radoon will ask Rook if he would like to take an excersion to see a fortune teller?  Radoon will explain that he has used these before through his travels and found them invaluable for information.

OCC - Can we assume Rook would like to go, or will we need Mike to chime in with this?  I guess it's up to you Scott, depending on if you want to throw any fights at us.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2005)

OOC: Mike is traveling and might be delayed in chiming in. I'll give him until morning and then move things along.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2005)

*Salty Bill's*

Bill does indeed have one more bottle of Feywine and comes up with paper and ink so that Finn may pin a note. 

For Finn Hunter only [sblock]Anorra directs you to what must certainly be one of the most luxurious inns at Mermaid's Rest, 'The Black Lace Glove'. It is an old ship that was a luxury liner in the days before the plague when travel was more common. The age is showing here and there, but the glory of a bygone age is still present.[/sblock]


----------



## SirCaith (Jul 24, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

Finn spends several minutes writing his message on the paper.  After Bill has wrapped the wine carefully in clean paper, Finn attaches the note to the bottle.  The outside says "To Captain Genevive de Grasse, 'Lady in White', from an admirer, P. H."

Inside of note [sblock] Madam, 

My name is Phineas Hunter, and we met a few years ago on a matter of business.  This wine is a token of my esteem for you and your ship.  If possible, might I endulge upon you for an interview on the morrow concerning a matter that may be of interest.  I can be reached either on board my ship, the "Rumpled Bedsheet", which is docked near the tavern known as Salty Bill's, or through the tavern owner.

Your servant,
Phineas Hunter[/sblock]

For the DM [sblock] Scott, does Captain de Grasse know I am a spy?  Is she on good terms with the Imperium and would she recognize a mark from the Corps asking for assistance?  IS she even possibly a covert agent that would be able to assist me?  If there is a way to communicate covertly with her so that she would assist me, I will try to make such a signal.  If not, I just have to hope I am playing to her vanity.  [/sblock]

"Bill, I trust you know someone who can make sure this bottle is delivered to the 'Lady in White' this evening.  There might be a reply, in which case I would be most appreciative if you made sure I received it either tonight, or at the latest, early in the morning.  I also would appreciate you keeping your ear to the keels for anything else that you can find out concerning the matter we discussed earlier."  Finn slides two gold pieces to Bill.  

"I will double that if a reply comes tonight, and there might be more than gold available for any new information you might hear.  Now, I know this might leave you short-handed for a while, but Anorra has offered to show me some of the local sites, I think I will take her up on her offer."  With a grin, Finn offers his arm to Anorra and walks out the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will also pay for his fair share of the food/drinks for the men, and would definitely like to accompany Mr. Radoon on his shore excursion --

"I've always had a fascination with fortune tellers -- a byproduct of my heritage, I suspect!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2005)

*Finn's Misive*

For Finn Hunter only [sblock]Captain de Grasse is not an agent, she was wronged by a rogue Psion and provided transport and manpower for the apprehension. Finn was aboard her ship for some time and they often ate and occationally drank together.[/sblock]

Anorra and Finn set off for the 'Black Lace Glove' together arm in arm.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 24, 2005)

*The Fortune Teller*

Radoon leaves Marienna sleeping and lost in pleasant dreams. Rook and Radoon are soon on their way to the fortune teller's place. They weave slightly as they walk, a pleasant buzz from their bout of drinking lingers. 

OOC: Make spot checks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [12,8] = (20) Spot Check.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 25, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

spot check

spot check (1d20+5=12)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2005)

*Mermaid's Rest*

As Rook and Radoon are making their way to the Fortune Teller's, Rook spots a pair of unsavory looking fellows who were near the 'Bedsheet' appearently working on a small boat. They are now walking about 30' behind. Rook is pretty sure they were drinking at Salty Bill's earlier. As yet Radoon is oblivious to their presence.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2005)

*Rook*

(In a voice just loud enough for Radoon to hear him, and without looking around):

"Don't look around -- we're being followed by a couple of unsavories.  They were working a boat near ours, and were drinking at Salty Bill's.  Shall we try to turn the tables on them?"

OOC: Scott, what does the area look like?  Are there places we can duck into after casually turning a corner?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2005)

*Mermaid's Rest*

OOC: Remember this place has no land it is just a jumble of boat, ships and barges linked by a maze of floating bridges. You can easily duck around or behind a boat or go into the water and wait for them to go past. 

The men are not closing as yet, but staying about 30' back. They are lightly armored and carrying weapons.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Scott, I've lost track of the time.  Is it daylight or dark out?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 26, 2005)

Rook and Radoon are watching a beautiful sunset as they make their way toward the fortuneteller.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: So it wouldn't be unusual to find an area of deep shadow on a narrow dock between two boats/ships?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC: In fact as the sun is very low on the horizon it should be very easy. Enjoy.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Rook, Let's watch for a spot where there is something to hide by to our right and left and still be able to see each other.  As we get close, we will merely seperate and duck into teh shadows.  This will allow us to see each other yet confuse them to if we seperated."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2005)

*Rook*

"Either that, or we can both duck down this narrow 'alley' and I can place an area of darkness between us and our quarry.  When they come through, we be waiting to each side of the dock and surprise them.  Either plan is fine with me -- I'll go with whatever you think best.  Either way, I think we should try to subdue them and find out who they are employed by and what their interest is in us."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 28, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Sure, even better!  I agree we should take them alive and gather some info."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2005)

*Rook*

"On second thought, that area of darkness is impenetrable, and would likely work against us just as easily as for us in this situation -- why don't we casually turn left at the next relatively narrow 'alley', hide in the shadows on opposite sides of the walkway and take them once they get well inside?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"How bout this alley?"  Radoon turns quickly to his left and grab's Rook's shirt sleeve to make sure he turns on a dime also.  They head down the alleyway a bit, looking for some obstruction on either side to partially hide behind.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+19, getting [5,19] = (24) to Hide.

OOC: Scott, if there are any negative modifiers from my drinking, go ahead and apply them.  If I remember correctly, I should still be at +2 Dex from the Feywine, but I did not calculate that in the IC roll, so the number should be 25.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will also draw his _bata_ (fighting sticks) and prepare for combat.

For GM Only
[sblock]Rather than leveling up, I want to buy two feats -- Exotic Weapon (Bastard Sword) and Two Weapon Fighting.  I'll update and repost my character sheet to reflect this in the near future.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 30, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will pull his 2 daggers and also attempt to hide.

invisible castle seems to be down this AM.  My roll is a 10 on my d20 die here at home.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2005)

*Reverse Ambush*

Rook and Radoon duck into a side passage between an old grain barge that seems to be a low rent inn and a galleon that has become a saloon. The smell of urine is strong suggesting this little alley is popular with patrons leaving the saloon. Both of you find good shadowy spots of concealment. A few seconds later the two men round the corner obviously having quickened their pace. Within a round they will be in melee range. 

OOC: Make spot checks.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 30, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

invisible casetle still down...

spot check is 8+5 = 13


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [10,8] = (18) Spot Check


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2005)

Radoon sees the men round the corner and approach. 

OOC: You both may make one attack from surprise then roll initiative.

For Rook only [sblock]As the men round the corner one of them made a come hither gesture from someone further down the way. You may have been about to walk into an ambush too.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+3, getting [14,3] = (17) and 1d20+3, getting [2,3] = (5) to hit, doing 1d4+2, getting [3,2] = (5) subdual damage.

Rook rolls 1d20+7, getting [12,7] = (19) for initiative.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 1, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

initiative (1d20+2=14)

to hit with adamantine dagger (1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=19)

to hit with regular daggers (1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=11)

You'll have to let me know what hits for dammage.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Skirmish in a dark alley.*

OOC: Both of your first blows hit. Which is fortunate, in a surprise round you only get a partial action--no secondary attacks. Roll damage. Rook has initiative followed by Radoon, followed by the would be assailants. Make your attacks for the first full round. 

Striking quickly and from the shadows Rook's bata lashes out like a snake to crack a pursuer on the elbow. The man curses sharply and brings up a belaying pin he had been holding in a reverse along the back of his arm. An instant later Radoon's odd bi-metal dagger flashes in the moonlight from the other side of the alley and turns red with fresh blood drawing a grunt of pain and surprise. The man rattles out a length of chain and starts to whirl it. Before either man can bring a weapon into play Rook and Radoon attack again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+3, getting [12,3] = (15) to Hit, and 

Rook rolls 1d20+3, getting [8,3] = (11) to Hit, doing

1d4+2, getting [2,2] = (4) and (possibly) 1d4+2, getting [3,2] = (5) damage.

"There's at least one more coming -- I'll take this one to question, and we'll kill the other two."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Skirmish in the alley*

Rook sees that his opponent is wearing the familiar cork and canvas armor popular with sailors throughout the empire and one of his blows seems to glance off it. Both men are agile sailor types (AC: 14).


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 2, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

damage from surprise attack... was surprise damage (1d4+4=6)

new round attacks:

to hit (1d20+7=18, 1d20+7=9)

to hit (1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=20)

damages if they hit are:

damages (1d4+4=7, 1d4+4=7)

damages (1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=7)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 2, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

As the third one comes round the corner, Radoon willtry his best to intimidate him.  He will look up from  his combatant (hopefully he will be dead and Radoon will have 2 dagers dripping with blood).  He will say to the new arrival, "sit down and I will let you live."

intimidate (1d20+12=31)

(oops - forgot 2 take the 2 off the roll, so I did a third roll for intimidate, not too shabby, that should scare him if anything would.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2005)

*Skirmish in the Alley*

Rook finds his opponent still standing. The man lashes out with his belaying pin (1d20+5=19), but Rook is too fast for him. Radoon engages in some masterful dagger work and leaves his opponent on the ground bleeding from several wounds. As the first new opponent turns the corner he sees Radoon standing over him with dripping daggers. They lock eyes for an instant and Radoon glares meancingly. A bead of sweat runs down the other man's forehead and he begins to fall back a look of fear in his eyes.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 2, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Move toward the third, not breaking eye contact and restrain him.  "Do not run and we will not kill you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+3, getting [18,3] = (21) and

Rook rolls 1d20+3, getting [17,3] = (20) to Hit, doing

Rook rolls 1d4+2, getting [4,2] = (6) and

Rook rolls 1d4+2, getting [1,2] = (3) Damage, for a total of 9, all Subdual.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Skirmish in the alley.*

Rook lashes out with his sticks and quickly stuns the man into unconciousness at his feet. As Radoon approaches the third man a 
Pole axe (1d20+6=24)comes around the corner unexpectedly taking Radoon in the chest painfully 2d6+3=14 and nearly knocking him off his feet. A huge Gnoll in the black armor of the dessert people wields it swinging the Pole axe (1d20+6=20) again and once more hitting him with a staggering blow (2d6+3=15).


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

occ - ouch.  That leaves me just a few to go.

Radoon will attack violently.

ad dagger (1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=14)

other daggers (1d20+6=16, 1d20+6=17)

and if any hit, here are the damage rolls...

damage (1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=8)

damage (1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=6)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2005)

OOC: The pole axe is a reach weapon, so the Gnoll is 10' away. If you close with him he'll get a free attack of opportunity, if you throw daggers he will also get an attack of opportunity unless you first step back 5' out of reach.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Bummer.  OK, well the prudent thing to do would be take a few steps back, out of his reach for this round.  So take 2 off the first 2 hit roll and 3 off each of the others since I only have the one adamantine dagger to throw.  And 1 off each damage roll.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2005)

*Skirmish in the alley*

Radoon steps back from the deadly assult by the pole axe wielding Gnoll. He tosses his adamantine dagger high in the air. Almost too fast for the eye to follow he hurls daggers at the Gnoll. Dispite the impressive display of dagger throwing, the blades seem to bouce off his breastplate without effect. Without looking Radoon deftly catches the falling adamantine blade and returns to his familiar knife fighter's crouch. The Gnoll smiles a feral smile showing a maw full of sharp canines as he strides forward to continue his attack. The retreating man takes heart from the Gnoll's sucess and also begins to move forward, but he looks shakey.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will flash a look at the weak soul on the ground daring him to get up.

intimidate roll (1d20+12=27)

Radoon will move out to the main street, to the right of the alley so that when the gnoll passes the alley, Rook will be able to attack the backside.  I will also be carefull to remain out of pole's length.  At this pt, Radoon will assume a 100% defensive position until we are on either side of him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Scott -- Do the coup de gras rules apply to knocking opponents senseless?  Can I take a little time now to make sure this guy is out of the fight but alive, rather than killing him?  If so, how much time will it cost me?  If it's a full attack action or less, I'll do it.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2005)

OOC: A brief look at the rules didn't address this. Healing non-leathal damage gets you back hit points equal to your level per hour, so even if I started giving them back in portions of an hour you can count on him being down for 10 or 15 min. There is no limit on non-lethal damage (no death at -10), so I guess you can just whack him once more for good measure. He is prone and helpless so you can just roll damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: This fight's going to be over in a couple of minutes (rather than 10 to 15), so I'll ignore him for now and get into the fight with the Gnoll.

Rook will throw his bata (both of them at once, but I'll only roll one to hit/damage roll -- I want to draw my edged weapons so I can't take the full attack action, so the second bata is for visual effect -- maybe if I hit we can say both of them struck but split the single damage roll between them) and draw DúbhRásúr and Marin's Main Gauche.

Rook rolls 1d20, getting [15] = (15) to Hit (his +4 Dex bonus and the -4 penalty for throwing a non-missile weapon (PH pg. 113) cancel each other out) and

Rook rolls 1d4+2, getting [4,2] = (6) Damage (Lethal, assuming it hit).

OOC: Scott, that post looks a little confusing on re-reading it, so if you need any clarification just let me know.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2005)

*Skirmish in the Alley*

The pair of thrown bata fair no better than the daggers did earlier. The big Gnoll's armor is quite impressive. As Radoon begins to edge around the Gnoll it swings the big pole axe around with ease. First hitting Rook (1d20+6=22), but only doing a little damage. Then he whirls it around toward Radoon (1d20+1=20) to deliver another blow (2d6+3=8).

OOC: Based on the total listed on your character that puts Radoon out of the fight, but it looks like you haven't updated your new level yet. Tell me what class you are taking and we can figure your revised hp, I figured you would go with either Mariner or Master Thrower.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Scott -- Sorry, I forgot to put in my last post that my plan is to use the Main Gauche solely as a parrying weapon until I get another Exotic Weapon feat (or unless I specifically state that I want to strike with it).  I could do -2/attack for a weapon in each hand, but the additional -2 with the Main Gauche would make it not worth it to me.  My AC should be 24, as I get the buckler defense for the Main Gauche.

If you want to go ahead and give me the damage from the first attack, I'll understand since I didn't tell you ahead of time.

Also, I'm a little confused as to who's going when.  Assuming it's just Radoon, Rook, and the Gnoll, the following actions will apply:

IC:  Shouting, "Come out when you're ready, Mr. Radoon -- I'll take care of your light work!"  Rook will tumble backwards 15' (1d20+12, getting [5,12] = (17)) and put a Darkness such that Radoon is just a few feet inside the edge closest to Rook and the Gnoll (hoping to hide him long enough to take a potion or otherwise heal himself).

OOC: Scott, this is a spell like ability, which should mean that it doesn't have any components other than the mental effort needed to activate it.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Scott, I would like to level up, but I do not have any info on either the mariner or master thrower.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, I'll try and put some info together and get it out as soon as posible.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2005)

Radoon continues to move toward a flanking position as the alley is plunged into darkness and he hears Rooks shout and the thumping of his tumble as he moves back. 

 OOC: Radoon's action?


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

scott,

quick question... I was looking at my character because I know if I am in total defense mode my AC is up, I think it is at 21 when in total defense.  Would he have still hit me?  I have ordered the fighter book so maybe I can have a better idea of what the heck I am playing soon.  In the mean time, I will take the extra HP as a mariner and work on the rest later.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

In the meantime, if Radoon is now in the street, he will first of all, make sure to stay out of reach of the pole axe.  Secondly coax the gnoll past the alley so Rook can see his back.  I am still in total defense.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2005)

OOC: The pole axe attacks were at the end of the round when Radoon threw daggers and Rook threw bata. You don't enter full defense until your next action. Rook's action for the new round is the darkness and tumbling back. Radoon can now move down the street forcing the Gnoll to attack only one of you. Then I'll toss a coin and decide which of you dies first...I mean gets attacked next.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Quick clarification -- If I've got the situation pictured correctly, the Gnoll should be between Rook and Radoon, Radoon should be within the confines of Rook's Darkness, and Rook should be the only one the Gnoll can see at this time.  Radoon, of course, will himself be unable to see, but my hope is that the Gnoll will chance tangling with Rook rather than entering the Darkness to continue engaging Radoon, giving Radoon time to drink a potion or do something else to bolster himself before re-entering the fray.  Is my understanding of the layout correct, or am I getting it wrong?

This is the way I envisioned it when I was doing my Darkness and tumbling, etc.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 6, 2005)

OOC: Your map is close enough to what I had in mind, we'll go with it. I intended to have a map up before the combat progressed this far, but I was just too busy this week.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2005)

*Skirmish in the alley*

OOC: Sorry, I didn't realize it was the bad guy's turn. I was waiting on someone else to act. 

The Gnoll curses in a language you don't understand, but the tone is clear. He charges (to O16) and swings (1d20+8=16)[/url his pole axe at Rook, but misses. He snarls with frustration.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will tumble to O15 (putting him inside the reach of the pole arm -- if I'm reading the rule correctly, that means the Gnoll will have to step back to attack, right?) and attack.

Rook rolls 1d20+12, getting [7,12] = (19) Tumble to avoid AOO, and 1d20+6, getting [16,6] = (22) to hit.

Hopefully, he does 1d10+1d6+2, getting [5,3,2] = (10) Damage.

OOC: Not sure whether or not you wanted this info, but just in case:

AC: 24 (still using the Dagger as a Buckler)
HP: 32


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2005)

*Skirmish in the Alley*

Rook begins to tumble once more this time coming up inside the reach of the Gnoll's pole axe. His blow takes the big Gnoll in the leg and he grunts in pain.  

OOC: His AC was minus two due to the charge, so Rook hit, he is in fact AC 23.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Is Radoon surrounded by darkness?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2005)

OOC: Yes, Radoon is in the darkness. You could hear the Gnoll charging, now some 20' away fighting Rook. 

For future reference, I made an error in my explaination previously. You can make a five foot step toward a weilder of a reach weapon without drawing and attack of opportunity. You can't move more than that, but you can take the five foot step safely. I was unclear in a previous post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Mike: Check out Post 1092 for my reasoning in putting a Darkness around you.  Also, look at Post 1085 for exactly what you hear Rook yell as you were enveloped in the Darkness.

The map posted in 1092 has been updated, and is now correct.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2005)

OOC: A 5' step puts you back in the light.


----------



## SirCaith (Aug 9, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

OOC: Ok, you guys, I've given you more than a week to have your fun, now it's time for Finn to get back to business.    

Finn escorts Anorra to the hull of the Lace Glove. He does keep a sharp eye out for possible threats, recognizing that the crew had just flashed a lot of coin back at Bill's. That sort of activity attracts sometimes unwanted attention. (spot check) (1d20+9=23) Once at the Glove, he rents a room for the evening, the most luxurious available. What occurs in the room, has already been discussed with the DM. Afterwards, Finn spends a short time talking with Anorra

"Anorra, I have to return to my ship this evening, but I am sure Bill will not begrudge you having the night off. Stay here tonight, after I must leave. But, I wish to ask a small favor of you. Over the next few days, would you listen to the gossip that flows through Bill's, and anything you hear about the masque, the Sea Sorceror, or Alois Marin, please relay to me. Just send a note to my ship addressed to me, asking to meet again here. I will arrange to meet you so we can talk and see each other again."

After about 90 minutes at the Glove, Finn slips out quietly and unobtrusively and returns to the Bedsheet, again keeping an eye peeled for danger. (hide) (1d20+8=20)(Move Silently) (1d20+8=15)(Spot) (1d20+9=23)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2005)

*Silk sheets and whispered questions*

Anorra and Finn arrive at the Lace Glove without incident. 

[sblock]They engage in a pleasant hour and then get down to questions. There are many rumors about the Masque. Everyone has a scheme to get in. It is the most exciting thing to happen in Mermaid's Rest all year. Equally wild tales surround the Sea Sorcerer. The most reliable gossip suggests that the Sea Sorcerer is one of the hosts. Likely, it is a cover for some sort of meeting between parties that would normally kill each other on sight. It has been suggested that a deligation of elves will be meeting with Imperial representatives. Any number of conspircy theories abound. One says that a group of promenent investors wants to build a resort here and the Sea Sorcerer will be torching every boat the day after the Masque. Anorra isn't familiar with Allois Marin, but agrees to listen for his name. The most interesting gossip around the Rest of late concerns several disappearances. At least half a dozen of the more notorious thieves and ruffians have vanished over the last month or so. Some say they were cleared out by Masque planners who want to keep the party safe, while others suggest that the 6 are gathered somewhere plotting a major heist. One fact that might support the latter theory is the sighting of Jasper Eittingger a week after he supposedly disappeared toting a large coil of rope in the east section. It was dark, but three friends swear it was Jasper though the man acted like he didn't see them. Finally, Anorra begins to drift off into a peaceful sleep, a smile on her face, dark red hair fanned out on the pillow.[/sblock]

Returning to the 'Bedsheet' Finn does note some questionable looking fellows trying to look busy along his path, but in the darkness he is able to slip past them. He sees that a few rough types also seem to be eyeing the 'Bedsheet' with hungry looks as he goes aboard.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: I'm lost again -- are we waiting for the Gnoll or for Radoon?  I attacked last.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon is still reeling from his pummeling and is enjoying the darkness


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2005)

*Skirmish in the Alley*

OOC: I was waiting for Radoon, so I guess the Gnoll is up.

More to come...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2005)

The Gnoll, seeing he cannot bring his pole axe into use without opening himself to an attack, take pole in both hands just below chest height. He trudges forward trying to knock Rook off the dock and into the water. 

OOC: Rook needs to make a strength check (d20+str. bonus) to resist a bull rush. 

Bull Rush (1d20+5=20)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Does the Gnoll have Improved Bull Rush, or do I get an Attack of Opportunity?


----------



## SirCaith (Aug 11, 2005)

*Finn Hunter*

When Finn returns to the "Bedsheet", he will report to Morwyn.

"Sir, I am sorry that I did not immediately return to the ship with Radoon, Marienna, and Mr. Rook, but I saw an opportunity to begin gathering information about our primary objective. So far, I have not found out anything solid, but some leads may be developing."

"As I mentioned earlier, I have had dealings with the captain of the "White Lady" before. I have sent her a gift and requested an audience, as she might be sympathetic to our cause. I have also attempted to begin gathering the port gossip so that we can possibly narrow our search. One rumor that I have receive mentions suspicious activities on the east side of the Rest by six people of less than savory reputation. Others have to do with the masque, but those I do not think to be more than idle gossip to amuse the crews blowing through the taverns."

"I have arranged for the people I have contracted to send me messages here if something comes up. I also know that you were planning to do a reconnaisance yourself this evening. I'm not sure if Marienna will be recovered sufficiently to stand her watch, and I do not see Radoon or Master Terry in the midst of the crew's celebration.  If you need someone to stand watch while you attend to your personal plans, I can take over."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, I intended to include that, Rook may take an attack of opportunity.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2005)

*Rook*

Not that it matters -- a 10 to hit for the AOO, and a 6 vs. the Bull Rush.  It seems he's back under the IC Curse (for a little while, at least!)

Assuming the Bull Rush pushes him in the direction indicated by logic on the map, Rook will shout "Man Overboard!"  as he goes off the pier.  If there's no ship moored on that side, he'll duck under the pier and start climbing back up (assuming the Gnoll goes for Radoon).  If there is a ship moored, he'll try to avoid being crushed by it once he hits the water, and as he climbs back up.  Ideally, if there is a ship moored, he'll be able to reach a mooring line, a net hanging over the side, or some other such object that will allow him to avoid hitting the water.  If he has to hit the water, and if it's necessary to avoid taking damage, he'll cast a Feather Fall.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: Hmmmm 20 vs. 6 that means Rook got hit really hard.   

Rook, startled by the Gnoll's sudden change in tactics, is unable to mount an effective counterattack. The Gnoll plows in with overwhealming force and Rook is propelled backward off the dock and into the side (1d6=3) of the ship that walls the alley (non-leathal damage). He slides into the sea water. With a laugh the Gnoll turns to attack the old sailor once more.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2005)

*Rook*

OK, Rook will scurry back up to the top of the pier (Climb Check: 1d20+6, getting [13,6] = (19) ought to do it) and tumbles to attack the Gnoll from behind as it moves toward the Darkness and his friend.

OOC: Scott, I'll leave it to you to decide how much gets done before the Gnoll makes it to Radoon.  It ought to be his turn now anyway, if he chooses to act.  Of course, he could just continue to hide in the Darkness . . .


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: Rook starts working his way back onto the pier, so Radoon is up. I think the Gnoll will only get one round before Rook can attack. The water just isn't that far from the dock.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 11, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I am guessing if I call a shot to the head, the AC is less?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, but called shots are not an option under the current rules and all suits of armor are assumed to include head protection. With 4 attacks you should get lucky once anyway.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 11, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

will I be able to stay out of his range and still throw daggers this round, if not I might as well just attack rather than throw them.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: You can attack now, and then he'll close to within 10' to Pole axe you. My recommendation would be to toss your daggers then step 5' back further into the darkness to make it harder on him.

Let me ammend that, if you can take one more round hand to hand with him then Rook will be on the other side of him and you'll each get a +2 for flanking.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 11, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

I can't last in hand to hand with him so I will take your suggestion.  Rook will get no flanking bonus if I am laying on the ground unconcious.

to hit with ad. dagger (1d20+7=19, 1d20+7=12)  Opps, one roll should be lower, as I have only one d. dagger to throw, not that it matters...

to hit with other daggers (1d20+6=12, 1d20+6=16)

all misses, so I will step back intot he darkness.

As Monty Python would say... "Run away!!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC: Bummer out of eight thrown daggers I would have expected at least one and just based on the odd two, to have been in the 16 to 20 range. Oh well, maybe Rook will have better luck. 

A hail of daggers comes from the darkness yet the Gnoll continues on unskathed. He swings the pole axe 1d20+6=19, 1d20+1=8, but the darkness foils his attack on Radoon. 

OOC: Rook is closing in from behind. By the time he reaches the Gnoll it has just entered the area of darkness.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 11, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

It is just evening out, I had some really good rolls in the fight on the ship and in the alley.  Sucks now though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+6, getting [18,6] = (24) to Hit and 1d20+6, getting [18,6] = (24) Crit Check, doing 2d10+1d6+6, getting [10,5,3,6] = (24) Damage.

The Main Gauche is glowing, BTW.

OOC: Since Rook cast the Darkness, can he also dispel it, or do I need to make a miss check?  If I do need a miss check, what's the percentage?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2005)

OOC: I believe you may dispell it as a free action. Otherwise the miss chance is 20% under the light of your magic dagger.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will dispel the Darkness as he tumbles inside the reach of the Gnoll's pole arm (1d20+12, getting [8,12] = (20)) to attack (see previous post for attack numbers).


----------



## Scotley (Aug 12, 2005)

Howling in pain and fear, the Gnoll disengages from combat and begins to run from Rook and Radoon, his fellow that had been crawling away in the darkness rises and joins him.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 12, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"thank you my friend.  He was too much a match for an old man like me. Guess I aint what I used to be."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook looks wistfully after the fleeing Gnoll -- his Scouting instincts warn him against leaving the Gnoll to tell tales to it's master, and his bloodlust is still up -- and digs in his Satchel for a potion bottle.  Holding the bottle out to Radoon, he says:

"It was luck, mostly - _ádh maith _ - I'm just glad I didn't get crushed between that ship and the pier.  Shall we venture on to the fortune tellers?"

For GM:
[sblock]Rook is offering Radoon a dose of his Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds.  If Radoon drinks it, it will heal 2d8+3, getting [3,3,3] = (9) points.  If he refuses, Rook will shrug and place it back in his bag.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2005)

The unconscious sailor nearby moans and stirs, but remains out. A few people passing by turn and take another route when they see the blood and injuries. It is rapidly getting dark out now.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 14, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"I think I've had enough alcohol for tonight, my head still hurts, though that may the gnoll and not the gnomish rum."  He will manage a small smile at Rook.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2005)

*Rook*

"Are you sure?  You may need this fortification if our friends return with reinforcements!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2005)

*Rook*

If Radoon takes the flask, Rook will put what's left back in his satchel.  If not, he'll shrug and return the entire flask to his satchel.  Either way, he'll continue on his way to the fortune teller's.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 16, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

OCC - Mike, I think what is confusing here is Radoon sees a flask and among sailors, alcohol is unusally in such a flask.  Although he likes a good drink as much as another in times of pain.  He would probably like to be asured this is more.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: I figured as much -- unfortunately, once a "team" has been established, Rook is likely to assume that the members of that team wouldn't do anything to damage the survival chances of another, so would unconsciously expect the other members to expect the same from him.  However, Radoon's comment about having enough to drink would probably elicit:

IC: "There's no alcohol in this, friend."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 16, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

Radoon will not take the flask unless he is specifically told it is a healing potion.  So I guess at this point, Radoon and Rook will just continue on to the fortune teller's place.

OCC - Scott, my fighter's book is suppossed to arrive today so tonight I will work on my level up tonight.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2005)

After a moment of hospitality offered and refused, our intrepid adventurers step over the unconcious attacker on the dock and begin moving toward the fortune teller's.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2005)

*Rook*

OOC: Oops!  I clean forgot about the unconscious guy (the one we knocked out so we could question him later!)

IC: "We should take care of this little bit of business first, Mr. Radoon!  Would you prefer to gag and tie him, and dangle him out of sight over the end of the pier to retrieve later, or go ahead and question him now?"


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"I don't feel up to carrying his heavy ass around."

Radoon will tie him up and gag him.  We will then interogate him.

I will hold a blade to his neck and allow Rook to ask the questions.

tie and gag (1d20+7=25)


intimidate with knife (1d20+12=31)
(he should feel sufficiantly serious about my slitting his throat)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook will take the gag out after Radoon has him sufficiently intimidated, and begin asking his questions:

"What is your name?"

 "Who is your daddy, and what does he do?"   (Just joking!  It's an Arnold line from Kindergarten Cop)

"Who sent you, and for what purpose?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2005)

*Questions in the Alley*

The man is finally roused after being carefully tied up and gaged. The look in is eyes and a twitching musle in his check tell you that he is quite fearful and believes your threat. Rook begins the questioning.

"What is your name?"

"Bemann Bowright"

"Who sent you, and for what purpose?"

"Nobody sent us, Amos and I heard you talking at Salty Bill's and we gather a couple of guys and followed you. We figured you had some serious coin."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2005)

*Rook*

"Which one of you is Amos?  Where did the others come from?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2005)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Which one of you is Amos?  Where did the others come from?"




"Amos is the dead one over there. We had sailed with Rudger before, he was the other human. I knew him for a sniveling coward, but I thought he would be another body at least. Kurgash din'Salli was the Gnoll. We didn't know him too well, but he overheard our plan and asked to join in. I figured he was a slave taker since he wanted to take you alive. He didn't care about the older guy, 'just the Blackie' he said he wanted."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Nothing more than a common thug, not an uncommon thing in Mermaid's Rest.  I bet if we contacted the local authorities, they might be interested in you.  It would be a shame if you had to miss the party due to being a gnoll's girlfriend in jail...

Where did you find Kurgash din'Salli?  Does he have a shop or place where he hangs out?  Is he usually alone or does he have partners?  Also where does he sell his slaves?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2005)

"Kurgash has been aboard about two weeks. He came in on that big Bastiander ship. I don't know that he is a slaver, I just assumed since he is a Gnoll and he wanted that man alive. He likes to drink wine and flirt with the barmaids. He's gotten into a couple of fights and he's pretty good with that pole axe, so I figured he'd be handy to have along. When he said he was interested in coming, I said sure."

He looks pained as the authorities are mentioned. "Look, I'll spread the word that you boys are not to be triffled with. You're big and bad and wiped the deck with the four of us. After that I don't think you'll have any more trouble. Once you get a reputation going around here then you don't have anyone testing you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2005)

*Rook*

"Still waiting on an answer as to where exactly din'Salli spends his time, and whether or not he has regular partners."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2005)

"din'Salli likes the various dives. I've seen him drinking and carousing in several of them. He sleeps on his ship like most visitors here. He doesn't seem to play favorites. I've seen him with lots of different people. I can't say that he has any particular associates that I've seen. Though it seems like I've seen in the company of a Gnomish Bard on a few occations. I don't know the little guys name."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2005)

*Rook*

"Unless you have other questions, Mr. Radoon, I'd suggest that collecting this unfortunate fellows belongings and dropping him in the water would be fair recompense for the trouble he's caused.  Of course, you were the more grievously injured, so the right of setting blood price is yours.  If you'd prefer something a little more severe . . ."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 18, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

"Actually, I'd rather strip him of all belongings and clothing and send him on his way"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2005)

*Rook*

"You heard the man -- strip!  You can leave your belongings and clothing in a pile right there!"

After he's through, make sure he's not palming anything, take his stuff, and instruct him to stay here and count to 100 before he moves.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC: Both of you make a spot check and a search check.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rook*

Rook rolls 1d20+8, getting [17,8] = (25) for Spot and
            1d20+11, getting [2,11] = (13) for Search

(Scott, I forgot to put Rook's name on the roll, but the link is http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=136497)


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 19, 2005)

search (1d20=10)

spot check (1d20+5=9)

I'm oblivious, sorry


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2005)

As the man is searched and striped you miss a gem and a slim dagger hidden in a boot. Radoon still has some blood in his eyes from the repeated pole axing he took earlier. At the last minute, Rook sees the gem go into the mans mouth and he swallows. He also tried to slip the dagger under a bare foot as he removed the boot. His intention was obvouiously to have some weapon as he made his way back to his lair naked and broke. 

On the man you find flea-ridden sailor's clothes over a suit of cork and canvas armor, a belaying pin, two daggers, a belt pouch, a deck of well worn cards, a pair of dice that you suspect are loaded, a couple of dried fish wrapped in paper, a mostly empty pewter flask of cheap rum, 8 gp, 22 sp, and 3 cp.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 20, 2005)

*Radoon - Mariner/Fighter/Master Thrower*

If Radoon notices him moving the dagger, he will take it.  Not much he can do about the swallowed gem.  Don't think he will need much protection from theives if he has nothing to steal so take the dagger from him.  Maybe he will think twice about taking advantage of people in the future.

Tell, him before parting that if I catch him so much as picking on an old lady I will finish him the way I did Amos.

intimidate roll (1d20+12=28)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2005)

The man seems suffiently cowed to behave himself for a little while anyway.

OOC: I figured you'd take the dagger and it is included in the list of stuff. I'll give Mike a chance to chime in then you can continue on your way to the fortune teller.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2005)

*Rook*

"Let's be on our way, then!"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2005)

Rook and Radoon make their way along the promanade and over to the pick monstrosity that is Fordam's Follie. A huge sqare building is built atop four hulks that serve to keep the huge pink sturcture above the waves. Passing it they find the stairs that lead up to a door in the side of one of the old ships now used as a pontoon. It is a little unsettling to see the massive building above you. This Hrulda must be very confident in her predictions to live in such a place. All four of the old ships look ready to slip beneth the waves at any moment. Dance music comes down from the building above and a pretty good crowd of revelers seems to be coming and going along the brightly lit gangway that leads up into the club. Soon, you stand before the door with the sign of a mask with a third eye.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2005)

*The End of Part One*

OOC: There is a limit to the number of posts that can be in one thread and we are getting close, so I've started a new thread. Please make all future posts there. See the link below.


http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2505789#post2505789


----------

